# [OFFICIAL] ASRock X570 Overclocking and Support Thread



## mllrkllr88

Glad you stopped by, welcome!



I just wanted to get the ball rolling with support for enthusiast level ASrock X570 motherboards. I wont be listing out features since reviews have been done to death, instead this thread will be about overclocking the motherboard and getting the most out of it. Furthermore, if you have any issues this is a good place to talk about them. I am in direct contact with people at ASrock who can make any necessary changes and release bios updates.

I have had a chance to play with the X570 Taichi combined with a 3700X, so I'd like to share some of the things I have learned and start the discussion. I am using the latest 1.60 bios, which is available on the support website, and also listed below. As for support equipment, I am using 2x8GB Samsung B-Die memory, an AIO cooler, and a basic GPU for display output. 



*CPU Overclocking*
As you probably know by now, the rated boost frequency on the box of your Ryzen 3 processor doesn't necessarily mean your CPU will do that for all cores. Today I am looking at what CPU overclocks can be accomplished by manually setting all cores. I wont be covering 24/7 stability by running days of Prime95 or anything like that. For testing I will simply run Cinebench R15 several times for a given frequency and voltage. This is what I would consider benchmark stable, which is different from 24/7 stable. 


I was able to accomplish the following:

Precision Boost (Stock Bios): 4200 MHz All-Cores @ ~1.40v
Precision Boost Overdrive (Maxed limits): 4200-4275 MHz All-Cores @ ~1.40v
Fixed: 4100 MHz All-Cores @ 1.15V Fixed (LLC1 = 1.15v Load, max temp 55c)
Fixed: 4200 MHz All-Cores @ 1.25V Fixed (LLC1 = 1.26v Load, max temp 59c)
Fixed: 4300 MHz All-Cores @ 1.35V Fixed (LLC1 = 1.37v Load, max temp 67c)
Fixed: 4350 MHz All-Cores @ 1.45V Fixed (LLC1 = 1.47v Load, max temp 78c)
*Precision Boost Overdrive* 
In order to let the motherboard take over and overclock your CPU to the max, you first need to set the limits of the Precision Boost Overdrive (PBO). In the picture below I simply entered maximum rating which would be impossible for the CPU to attain making the PBO limits functionally disabled. Letting the motherboard take control of the overclocking is more efficient with power management, but potentially not the best in terms of maximum overclock. For more information about precision boost and precision boost overdirve, there is a nice YouTube video linked at the bottom of this thread. 





*Manual Overclocking*




The important thing to note is the VID voltage located in the above bios screen shot. Leave this field alone and don't adjust the "Vcore" voltage here. When you enable manual overclocking, the VID voltage will be set for you, mine is 1.1000V. In the screenshot below you can see I setup Vcore and also the Load Line calibration. 





*Memory Overclocking*
The CPU overclocking may have been quite boring to some of you, but the memory is where the real fun is for Ryzen 3. The XMP rating of your memory might not work for the AMD platforms, because in many cases they are optimized for Intel platforms. ASRock has done us a kindness and included some memory profiles in the bios to get you started. 

As of right now, there are three memory profiles loaded with frequency, timings, and voltage all setup for you. I tested the profiles with very old Samsung B-Die, very Samsung new B-Die, and also Hynix M-Die. They work flawlessly and should be excellent for daily use. 

Please tell us in this thread how much you like the memory profiles...maybe we can get ASRock to include MOARRR profiles!


The built-in profiles were a nice touch, and they certainly help you get going quickly. However, if you are like me, you will want to tweak the memory for maximum performance. In my early testing, I was able to create two 'benchmarking' profiles that work really well for various benching tasks.

There are a few critical bios settings beyond the typical stuff that can really aid memory overclocking and overall benchmark efficiency. 

*SOC Voltage:* Values between 1.15 V and 1.20 V can help stabilize the memory
*ProcODT:* Values between 38 and 60 have been known to help. On Ryzen 3 I have found that values around 40 Ohm are optimal for daily use. The conventional 'safe' limit for extreme overclocking is around 60 ohm. 
*Gear Down Mode:* Disabling gear down can dramatically improve benchmark performance, but might be more stressful for memory. I highly recommend disabling this before you even get started stressing memory. 
*Infinity Fabric: *For the best efficiency you want this as high as you can. Typically it will run about 1800-1900 MHz. If left auto, the infinity fabric will be 1:1 ratio with memory frequency, up to 1833 MHz. Beyond DDR4 3666 MHz memory, the ratio will be 2:1. For now we will leave it there...
*High Frequency CL14*
Below is the timing profile I created for CL14-13-13-13. I was able to boot and run all benchmarks easily at 4400 MHz using this timing profile. If I loosen up the secondary timings a bit I was able to train 4600 MHz. However, it was not stable for all benchmarks. With more testing and tweaking I believe 4600 MHz might be possible with CL14-14-14-14. The voltage for this profile is 1.75 V, with 1.15 V SOC. 






*Super Tight CL12*
Some benchmarks prefer very tight primary timings. While I think high-frequency CL14 might be the better option for most tasks, sometimes CL12 is the best bet. The highest I was able to train was 3866 MHz using this super tight profile. When starting out, I found it was easiest to first train 3600 MHz in order to train the bios with the timings. Once 3600c12 has been established, then you can make attempts at high frequency. Here is the timing profile I came up with for CL12-11-11-11. The voltage for this profile is 1.75 V, with 1.15 V SOC. 

Please Note: You may need to limit the memory in the OS to make this work. Windows has a built in feature called maxmem to accomplish this. 






*32GB (4x8GB) V.S. 16GB (2x8GB)*
The motherboard is exceptional at overclocking four memory modules. With minimal effort I was able to run both of the profiles above while having all 4 memory slots populated. I noticed that four memory modules required about 100mV extra when compared to just two memory modules. 


*LN2 Overclocking*
Coming soon 


*ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming X Motherboard (Current X570 Flagship)*
To my admittedly limited knowledge, this is the same motherboard as the Taichi except it includes Phantom Gaming 2.5 Gigabit LAN as well as the Intel Gigabit LAN.

ASRock Product Page: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Phantom Gaming X/index.asp
Newegg ($329.99 Launch): https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813157882

BIOS's

1.60 http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X570 Phantom Gaming X(1.60)ROM.zip
Reviews

https://www.anandtech.com/show/1447...om-gaming-x-ddr44666-triple-pcie-40-m2-wifi-6
https://www.funkykit.com/reviews/motherboards/asrock-x570-phantom-gaming-x-motherboard-review/
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asrock-z390-phantom-gaming-x/
 
*ASRock X570 Taichi Motherboard *
ASRock Product Page: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/
Newegg ($299 Launch): https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813157883

BIOS's

L1.68 (Unofficial beta, you assume all risk) https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LZqI1Qoke3vnYEmyU-coRKF0UbIT8QPC/view?usp=sharing
1.60 http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X570 Taichi(1.60)ROM.zip
Reviews

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asrock-x570-taichi/
https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9065/asrock-x570-taichi-amd-motherboard-review/index10.html
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14451/asrock-unveils-new-x570-taichi-wifi-6-ddr44666-support
*

Interesting YouTube Videos *

*Precision Boost Overdrive Explanation*





*X570 Taichi Motherboard Breakdown (Buildzoid)*




 

*Known Issues / Bugs*That's all for now, check back often as I will keep this thread updated with all the latest info and tips I find.


----------



## mllrkllr88

*Motherboard Teardown*
Here are just a few quick shots of the naked board and all supporting armor. If you have any questions, or would like a closer look, just let me know and ill do what I can for you!












*Is the chipset heat sink needed?*
There as been a lot of talk about the chipset heatsink and fan on the X570 motherboards. On some boards like Intel Z390, the chipset doesn't produce much heat and it's not dangerous to run it completely naked. I thought it would be fun to remove the chipset heat sink on this board and find out what happens. 


The answer...YES, it definitely needs a heat sink. By the time I got to the OS after first boot, the chipset had reached 50c. I let the computer idle in the OS for about a minute until the temp reached 60c. I pulled the plug at just over 60c, and it was still climbing.


----------



## DeltaX

@mllrkllr88,

can you measure the dimensions of the chipset heat sink (only the heatsink with the fan) and for the height including the armor plate over it. I wonder will the normal heatsink with fins have better cooling and be much quieter with proper case cooling.


----------



## AlphaC

DeltaX said:


> can you measure the dimensions of the chipset heat sink (only the heatsink with the fan) and for the height including the armor plate over it. I wonder will the normal heatsink with fins have better cooling and be much quieter with proper case cooling.


In case he doesn't get back to you quickly enough , the fan is an Everflow 10mm thickness "T124010SL"
T for triangle mount, 12 for voltage, 40mm for diameter , 10mm for thickness , S for sleeve bearing probably (EBR) , L for low speed (relative to the rest of Everflow lineup in that size)

http://www.hwbattle.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=hottopic&wr_id=10833

Also seen here: http://www.gdm.or.jp/review/2019/0707/309198/2

Given that you essentially have below 15mm height clearance for the PCIE slot , I'd take that into account. If you plan on modding it you probably would need a 6 or 8mm heatpipe to relocate the heat somewhere to actually dump the heat , otherwise you don't have the vertical space (z-height).

--------------


CoolPC TW teardown: https://www.coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=260316



As far as performance goes the VRM thermals are good , as seen in Tech Yes City's review with R9 3900X @ 4.3GHz (57°C) and hardware info NL


Spoiler











Do note there is a design flaw with USB 3.1 gen 2 type C connector:







(Image credit: http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1075243054.html)


Asrock is providing right angle connectors.


https://www.cfd.co.jp/news/2019/07/20190723/ said:


> "The "X570 Taichi" and "X570 Phantom Gaming X" released on July 7, 2019 are now attached to the front USB Type C header on the motherboard when using some cases with USB Type C connectors. It turned out that there might not be.
> 
> Although the front USB Type C header function itself operates normally, in order to use the ASRock product longer for peace of mind to customers, let us purchase the target product for free by providing the front USB Type C internal cable free of charge. You will receive
> 
> We will show you how to receive the free offer as follows.
> 【Products】
> "X570 Taichi"
> "X570 Phantom Gaming X"
> 
> 【Registration period】
> Tuesday, July 23, 2019-Monday, September 30
> ※ The provision of the front USB Type C internal cable is scheduled for the beginning of September.







https://www.ask-corp.jp/supports/amp/asrock-x570-motherboard-usb-c-cable.html said:


> The provision of "Front USB Type-C Internal Cable" is scheduled for the beginning of September, and will be distributed to customers who contact us in priority order of reception.
> For the subsequent target products, the “Front USB Type-C Internal Cable” will be shipped with the product, or the orientation of the front USB Type-C header will change.


----------



## DeltaX

AlphaC said:


> In case he doesn't get back to you quickly enough , the fan is an Everflow 10mm thickness "T124010SL"
> T for triangle mount, 12 for voltage, 40mm for diameter , 10mm for thickness , S for sleeve bearing probably (EBR) , L for low speed (relative to the rest of Everflow lineup in that size)
> 
> http://www.hwbattle.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=hottopic&wr_id=10833
> 
> Also seen here: http://www.gdm.or.jp/review/2019/0707/309198/2
> 
> Given that you essentially have below 15mm height clearance for the PCIE slot , I'd take that into account. If you plan on modding it you probably would need a 6 or 8mm heatpipe to relocate the heat somewhere to actually dump the heat , otherwise you don't have the vertical space (z-height).
> 
> --------------
> 
> CoolPC TW teardown: https://www.coolpc.com.tw/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=260316
> 
> As far as performance goes the VRM thermals are good , as seen in Tech Yes City's review with R9 3900X @ 4.3GHz (57°C) and hardware info NL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtkEKt8oW8M
> 
> 
> 
> Do note there is a design flaw with USB 3.1 gen 2 type C connector:
> View attachment 283834
> 
> (Image credit: http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1075243054.html)
> 
> 
> Asrock is providing right angle connectors.



Thanks, good info!

If I get the board will definitely change the chipset cooler either with 10-15 mm high aluminium heatsink with fins in case I decide not to change anything else. Other solution would be to get a riser cable for the graphic card and to mount proper Amd/Intel CPU cooler (have several from the old builds during the years) or third solution as you mentioned to get a heatpipe chipset cooler.

Alternatively if it looks like too much work will just watercool it (riser cable is a must in such case) although it might be overkill for such small amount of heat source.


----------



## mllrkllr88

DeltaX said:


> @mllrkllr88,
> 
> can you measure the dimensions of the chipset heat sink (only the heatsink with the fan) and for the height including the armor plate over it. I wonder will the normal heatsink with fins have better cooling and be much quieter with proper case cooling.


I will get thees measurements on Monday as I left this rig at my workplace. I can say that although the chipset DOES definitely need a heat sink, it doesn't need much of one if you have good airflow. Water cooling will provide nothing for you except cool factor and complications.


----------



## mllrkllr88

X570 Taichi bios: L1.68 (Unofficial beta, you assume all risk) https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LZqI1Qoke3vnYEmyU-coRKF0UbIT8QPC/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Wickedtme

*Chipset cooler*

I have been thinking about the chip set fan a lot, especially since bios 1.60, were they lowered the fans rpm, which is good because mine was very noisy when i first started up the rig. The only thing i dont like is the 62C on the 570 chipset.
I believe because the built aluminium shroud with the chip set fan, might be able to mod it because its possible to mount something on the shroud itself. I also wonder if there are better small fans available for replacement. I remember seeing some cool heat sinks for chip set cooling from way back when.

What are the temps like on that Beta bios for the chip set?


----------



## Wickedtme

*Bios*



mllrkllr88 said:


> X570 Taichi bios: L1.68 (Unofficial beta, you assume all risk) https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LZqI1Qoke3vnYEmyU-coRKF0UbIT8QPC/view?usp=sharing


Wont let me download it, have you checked out whats changed?


----------



## mllrkllr88

DeltaX said:


> can you measure the dimensions of the chipset heat sink (only the heatsink with the fan) and for the height including the armor plate over it. I wonder will the normal heatsink with fins have better cooling and be much quieter with proper case cooling.


Without the armor:
57mm x 70mm x 9mm
With the armor:
15mm tall

Images here:


Spoiler











 



Wickedtme said:


> Wont let me download it, have you checked out whats changed?


Unfortunately I don't have any hard info on what the changes were. I believe the majority at least have to do with auto rules about memory training, but again it's not a public release yet so there is no real info. I can tell you that the bios works great, although I didn't notice much difference when it comes to memory overclocking. 
I haven't even bothered to check the chipset thermals. My board is running in an open-air environment and I have a fan sitting on the memory...so my thermal results would be inconclusive anyway. I wouldn't worry about your chipset being 62c, that's well within operating conditions and not a concern at all. If you don't like the temp, simply direct a nice fan in that area, it helps tremendously. 

The link is working for me, let me know if you still have issues.


----------



## Wickedtme

Tried 3 different browsers, and none work, very strange. It tries to download it, but no data in the file, just an error.


----------



## Emmett

Hello

I have been an intel guy for quite awhile. picked up a 3900x and a taichi X570.

My memory sticks are GSKILL TridentZ F4-4500C19D-16GTZKKE

I am having just a bit of trouble with the memory aspect. I have 2x8 sticks in A1 and B1.
The highest I can get is 3133. just selecting manual mem speed. the XMP does not work. I did not think it would.
I tried all 3 of the asrock mem profiles. I have not changed SOC, or infinity fabric.
The sticks are NOT on the QVL. Any tips?

I also have HyperX predator HX4400C19P83Ak2/16
and TridentZ F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ

the hyperX is in a different system, and the 64 gig kit is 3200 a bit slow.

Thanks.


----------



## schmotty

DeltaX said:


> @mllrkllr88,
> 
> can you measure the dimensions of the chipset heat sink (only the heatsink with the fan) and for the height including the armor plate over it. I wonder will the normal heatsink with fins have better cooling and be much quieter with proper case cooling.


My GPU is blocking the vents for the fan. It doesn't really make much sense putting it there.




AlphaC said:


> Do note there is a design flaw with USB 3.1 gen 2 type C connector:
> View attachment 283834
> 
> (Image credit: http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1075243054.html)
> 
> 
> Asrock is providing right angle connectors.


My board does not have this flaw. The USB connector is much shorter and located closer to the memory. IF there were a cable connected it might contact the PCB of some longer GPUs, but the PCB of mine just reaches the end of the chipset heat sink.


----------



## DeltaX

mllrkllr88 said:


> Without the armor:
> 57mm x 70mm x 9mm
> With the armor:
> 15mm tall
> 
> Images here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Great, excellent photos, big thanks!!



schmotty said:


> My GPU is blocking the vents for the fan. It doesn't really make much sense putting it there.



You are right, no space and graphic card is blowing directly to the chipset fan. 

That's why considering to mount a graphic card on a riser cable and put proper (old) cpu heatsink which should cool the chipset passivly without problems, like on a photo.

Trouble are only two mounting holes instead of standard four (no idea why Asrock did this) but since I have a horizontal motherboard tray I can do it without problems (with some cutting and modifying on a heatsink) but for a vertical build I guess lighter heatsink could be somehow mounted.


----------



## Wickedtme

New Bios out, 1.70A, to improve destiny 2 game play, wonder what has changed, anybody know?


----------



## schmotty

Emmett said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been an intel guy for quite awhile. picked up a 3900x and a taichi X570.
> 
> My memory sticks are GSKILL TridentZ F4-4500C19D-16GTZKKE
> 
> I am having just a bit of trouble with the memory aspect. I have 2x8 sticks in A1 and B1.
> The highest I can get is 3133. just selecting manual mem speed. the XMP does not work. I did not think it would.
> I tried all 3 of the asrock mem profiles. I have not changed SOC, or infinity fabric.
> The sticks are NOT on the QVL. Any tips?
> 
> I also have HyperX predator HX4400C19P83Ak2/16
> and TridentZ F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ
> 
> the hyperX is in a different system, and the 64 gig kit is 3200 a bit slow.
> 
> Thanks.


Try putting the sticks in A2 and B2.


----------



## looncraz

Wickedtme said:


> New Bios out, 1.70A, to improve destiny 2 game play, wonder what has changed, anybody know?


EDIT: found it!

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X570 Taichi(1.70A)ROM.zip


----------



## Wickedtme

looncraz said:


> EDIT: found it!
> 
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X570 Taichi(1.70A)ROM.zip


Let me know what ya find out about it.


Here too official site
https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## rkinslo

*ASROCK X570 TAICHI shutting down under load Help please*

Hello all,

I have a Ryzen 7 3700x Asrock x570 Taichi board, EVGA RTX 2080 TI FTW WITH EVGA Hydro Copper Waterblock , EKWB EK-Supremacy EVO AMD CPU Water Block (Acetal+Nickel), 2X8 Team Dark Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01, Intel 760p Series M.2 2280 512GB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 3D2 TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SSDPEKKW512G8XT, AND Black Ice Nemesis 360GTX® Dual-Core Xtreme Profile Radiator - Black Carbon PUSH/PULL EK-Vardar EVO 120ER Black BB (500-2200rpm). Corsair AX 1200

I am using same OC setting as in this post and system is shutting down when I run CineBench r15 and Geekbench 4 at 4200 mhz 1.30 vc 

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Wickedtme

Noob alert!

Ok so i am having issues identifying certain areas of the bios on my Taichi x570.










Im trying to find all these setting in bios, but the naming convention does not seem to be the same as ryzen ram calculator, is there somewhere i can get the info to were these settings are located?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Emmett said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been an intel guy for quite awhile. picked up a 3900x and a taichi X570.
> 
> My memory sticks are GSKILL TridentZ F4-4500C19D-16GTZKKE
> 
> I am having just a bit of trouble with the memory aspect. I have 2x8 sticks in A1 and B1.
> The highest I can get is 3133. just selecting manual mem speed. the XMP does not work. I did not think it would.
> I tried all 3 of the asrock mem profiles. I have not changed SOC, or infinity fabric.
> The sticks are NOT on the QVL. Any tips?
> 
> I also have HyperX predator HX4400C19P83Ak2/16
> and TridentZ F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ
> 
> the hyperX is in a different system, and the 64 gig kit is 3200 a bit slow.
> 
> Thanks.


Typically you would always want to be in the outside slots (A2 and B2) for the best memory compatibility. However, on this system I don't think it would make as big of a difference as it would on other systems. You should definitely try the outside slots, and also start with a stock bios. Hit F9 to load defaults, then load the Corsair Dominator memory profile, then hit F10. With that nice 2x8gb kit of B-Die you have, it should just simply work without any tweaking necessary. Once you get the basic profile working from a stock bios, then setup your core OC or whatever. 



Wickedtme said:


> New Bios out, 1.70A, to improve destiny 2 game play, wonder what has changed, anybody know?


Nick was working on memory "auto" rules, which means the board can train memory easier when some secondary/tertiary timings are set to auto instead of manually configured. Also, I think a few minor bug fixes. 



rkinslo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a Ryzen 7 3700x Asrock x570 Taichi board, EVGA RTX 2080 TI FTW WITH EVGA Hydro Copper Waterblock , EKWB EK-Supremacy EVO AMD CPU Water Block (Acetal+Nickel), 2X8 Team Dark Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01, Intel 760p Series M.2 2280 512GB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 3D2 TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SSDPEKKW512G8XT, AND Black Ice Nemesis 360GTX® Dual-Core Xtreme Profile Radiator - Black Carbon PUSH/PULL EK-Vardar EVO 120ER Black BB (500-2200rpm).
> 
> I am using same OC setting as in this post and system is shutting down when I run CineBench r15 and Geekbench 4 at 4200 mhz 1.30 vc
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


You are miles away from hitting any sort of board power limit, so you probably just need more Vcore. The chips can handle a lot of Vcore, so don't be afraid to blast it for testing purposes...epically since you are on water. Did you touch the PBO settings at all? If you don't want to run more than 1.30v for whatever reason, then I would drop down to 4G and start testing for stability from that point.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I did a quick analysis of the memory performance of a few different memory configurations. It should be obvious from the results that keeping the memory and fabric clock as close to 1:1 as possible is deal. If I was able to test up near 4800MHz I think it might be interesting because the fabric clock would be in a good range (1200).


Let me know think, and if you want to see more comparisons :thumb:


----------



## silot

Hello, i spent a great amount of time trying to oc my PV416G340C6K patriot 3400mhz CL16 ram to no avail. I used to hit 3600mhz with the default d.o.c.p settings on my x470 prime pro asus board together with a 2700x but now i cant even seem to hit 3400mhz at CL16 on my x570 taichi + 3700x. I tried manually overclocking of course with the help of the Ryzen DRAM calculator but didn't even got it to post with the safe settings, i did get it to post with 3600 , 3733 CL16 frequencies though it was unstable with lots of errors.

I got a response also from Patriot : 

Unfortunately, AMD has been dragging their feet with releasing updates to support higher frequency DRAM in their Ryzen platform. We cannot guarantee that you will be able to hit 3000+ MHz but we have qualified those speeds with consistency in several motherboards. 



Please try the following troubleshooting steps:



• Make sure to be using the A2 and B2 slots, or as designated in the motherboard manual

• Updating to the latest version of the BIOS

• Load Optimized Defaults and enable XMP (DOCP)

• Go to Frequency and change it to 2400 MHz and then Save and Exit

• If it holds and saves, increase to 2667 MHz

• Repeat this process until you have reached 3000+ MHz



Should you continue to run into issues, we suggest the following:



• Raising the voltage to 1.35v towards 1.45v incrementally

• Slightly raising CPU voltage 

I managed to get it stable at 3200mhz CL16 lets hope AMD and ASRock get some updates out soon.


----------



## Nehuy

mllrkllr88 said:


> Let me know think, and if you want to see more comparisons :thumb:


Dude that's amazing, are you using the same ram sticks? It looks like the modules are different but at the same speed.


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> Typically you would always want to be in the outside slots (A2 and B2) for the best memory compatibility. However, on this system I don't think it would make as big of a difference as it would on other systems. You should definitely try the outside slots, and also start with a stock bios. Hit F9 to load defaults, then load the Corsair Dominator memory profile, then hit F10. With that nice 2x8gb kit of B-Die you have, it should just simply work without any tweaking necessary. Once you get the basic profile working from a stock bios, then setup your core OC or whatever.
> 
> 
> Nick was working on memory "auto" rules, which means the board can train memory easier when some secondary/tertiary timings are set to auto instead of manually configured. Also, I think a few minor bug fixes.
> 
> 
> You are miles away from hitting any sort of board power limit, so you probably just need more Vcore. The chips can handle a lot of Vcore, so don't be afraid to blast it for testing purposes...epically since you are on water. Did you touch the PBO settings at all? If you don't want to run more than 1.30v for whatever reason, then I would drop down to 4G and start testing for stability from that point.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## mllrkllr88

silot said:


> Hello, i spent a great amount of time trying to oc my PV416G340C6K patriot 3400mhz CL16 ram to no avail. I used to hit 3600mhz with the default d.o.c.p settings on my x470 prime pro asus board together with a 2700x but now i cant even seem to hit 3400mhz at CL16 on my x570 taichi + 3700x. I tried manually overclocking of course with the help of the Ryzen DRAM calculator but didn't even got it to post with the safe settings, i did get it to post with 3600 , 3733 CL16 frequencies though it was unstable with lots of errors.
> 
> I got a response also from Patriot :
> 
> Unfortunately, AMD has been dragging their feet with releasing updates to support higher frequency DRAM in their Ryzen platform. We cannot guarantee that you will be able to hit 3000+ MHz but we have qualified those speeds with consistency in several motherboards.
> 
> Please try the following troubleshooting steps:
> • Make sure to be using the A2 and B2 slots, or as designated in the motherboard manual
> • Updating to the latest version of the BIOS
> • Load Optimized Defaults and enable XMP (DOCP)
> • Go to Frequency and change it to 2400 MHz and then Save and Exit
> • If it holds and saves, increase to 2667 MHz
> • Repeat this process until you have reached 3000+ MHz
> 
> 
> Should you continue to run into issues, we suggest the following:
> • Raising the voltage to 1.35v towards 1.45v incrementally
> • Slightly raising CPU voltage
> 
> I managed to get it stable at 3200mhz CL16 lets hope AMD and ASRock get some updates out soon.


That is actually really good advice from Patriot with regard to memory setup and training. I don't think a bios update will do anything for you. It is going to come down to IC quality, as memory OC has changed from the previous generation. It sounds like you are running Hynix MFR memory, but I've seen some incredibly bad B-Die IC's from Patriot too. I would follow their steps and keep bumping the memory voltage when it fails. You may as well try up to 1.60v to see if that helps (you don't need to run it 24/7 there but you can test to see if it has any effect).



Nehuy said:


> Dude that's amazing, are you using the same ram sticks? It looks like the modules are different but at the same speed.


Yes, it's the same kit of memory for all tests. They are Team Group 4800 XMP with strong Samsung B-DIE IC's and they are running the A2 PCB layout. I tested A0 layout also and they perform about the same.


----------



## rkinslo

Thank You


----------



## silot

mllrkllr88 said:


> That is actually really good advice from Patriot with regard to memory setup and training. I don't think a bios update will do anything for you. It is going to come down to IC quality, as memory OC has changed from the previous generation. It sounds like you are running Hynix MFR memory, but I've seen some incredibly bad B-Die IC's from Patriot too. I would follow their steps and keep bumping the memory voltage when it fails. You may as well try up to 1.60v to see if that helps (you don't need to run it 24/7 there but you can test to see if it has any effect).
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the same kit of memory for all tests. They are Team Group 4800 XMP with strong Samsung B-DIE IC's and they are running the A2 PCB layout. I tested A0 layout also and they perform about the same.


I still think it has to do with the BIOS i remember the same thing happening on X470 on early BIOS i couldn't get my ram to run at XMP settings or above had to clock it down and after updating the BIOS mentioning better ram support i got it to the XMP settings and above just fine , the same happens now with X570 i tried pushing the ram voltage with XMP settings and the DRAM calc safe settings up to 1.5v and couldn't get to post. The patriot memory is Hynix CJR.


----------



## Pictus

Emmett said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been an intel guy for quite awhile. picked up a 3900x and a taichi X570.
> 
> My memory sticks are GSKILL TridentZ F4-4500C19D-16GTZKKE
> The sticks are NOT on the QVL. Any tips?


NEW!!! DRAM Calculator for Ryzen™ 1.6.0
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html


----------



## CYoung234

G.Skill F4-3600C 19D-3200GTRS support? I do not see this in the QVL, but I have 64gb of this RAM and a 3900x. I am looking for a Mobo that will run this. The X570 Taichi is one of the leading contenders, but the cgdirector site basically says that if you are planning for 4 sticks of DDR, to look elsewhere. Not looking to do much for overclocking, as this workstation will be for CAD and 3d photometrics models. I will also be running a couple of VMs as I like to compile my own Android ROMs for my phone.


----------



## mllrkllr88

CYoung234 said:


> G.Skill F4-3600C 19D-3200GTRS support?


 It's difficult to tell without knowing the IC the memory is using. The 3600c19 TZ Royal is a pretty low bin memory, so don't expect great things. I think your chances of that memory working well will be just as good with ASRock Taichi as it would with other top boards from different brands...so it's not really much of a concern if its listed on one particular QVL (IMHO). 




CYoung234 said:


> but the cgdirector site basically says that if you are planning for 4 sticks of DDR, to look elsewhere.


 That sounds like bad info, or anti-marketing...

I will post some results later, but 4 sticks of B-DIE is basically running the same exact timings as 2 sticks. This board clocks 4 sticks incredibly well, I easily posted 3600 CL12 with super tight sub timings using 4 sticks. Higher frequency was a little more difficult with 4 sticks, but I was still able to accomplish 4400 c14-14-14 with very little effort.


----------



## doggymad

Hey Everyone - thought I'd pop in as just seen this. I'm on a Taichi X570 with 3900X, 32GB (16GB x 2) Gskill 3200CL14 B-die RAM, 2080 Ti. I've not done too much in the way of overclocking yet as tbh I've not done it for 7+ years and don't really know where to start these days!! How's everyone getting along?


----------



## mllrkllr88

doggymad said:


> Hey Everyone - thought I'd pop in as just seen this. I'm on a Taichi X570 with 3900X, 32GB (16GB x 2) Gskill 3200CL14 B-die RAM, 2080 Ti. I've not done too much in the way of overclocking yet as tbh I've not done it for 7+ years and don't really know where to start these days!! How's everyone getting along?


Welcome! A really good place to start is by trying one of the three built in profiles. Start with the easiest one, "Geil super luce", and see if it can run something like Geekbench 4 for a quick/mild stability test. If you find that profile is stable, then step up to the Corsair profile or start trying different frequency options. I haven't tested 16GB B-Die modules myself, but I think those profiles should work pretty easily for you. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> It's difficult to tell without knowing the IC the memory is using. The 3600c19 TZ Royal is a pretty low bin memory, so don't expect great things. I think your chances of that memory working well will be just as good with ASRock Taichi as it would with other top boards from different brands...so it's not really much of a concern if its listed on one particular QVL (IMHO).
> 
> 
> That sounds like bad info, or anti-marketing...
> 
> I will post some results later, but 4 sticks of B-DIE is basically running the same exact timings as 2 sticks. This board clocks 4 sticks incredibly well, I easily posted 3600 CL12 with super tight sub timings using 4 sticks. Higher frequency was a little more difficult with 4 sticks, but I was still able to accomplish 4400 c14-14-14 with very little effort.


I dont understand how you get such sick timings on your memory overclocking, i am always so lost lol. I guess it just overwhelms me a little being older, which i assume is true. I have the flare x, used the ryzen dram calculator, and nothing ever works without errors, i mean half my battle is trying to find the settings im looking for. My background is electronics and computers/networks, but i still struggle a little with this, i guess its all about, hey work damm you now! lol

Im running my flare x @3733 at 16-16-16-16 rest stock, with 1.38 volts and its happy, i need to get buddy to make a "guaranteed it works setting" in dram calculator. lol

Anyways, way to rock it, i am very impressed.


----------



## AlphaC

Thunerbolt AIC 

https://www.asrock.com/mb/spec/product.asp?Model=Thunderbolt 3 AIC R2.0#SupportList


X570 Taichi (ATX)
X570 Extreme4 WiFi ax (ATX)
X570 Extreme4 (ATX)
X570 Phantom Gaming X (ATX)
X570 Steel Legend (ATX)
X570 Steel Legend WiFi ax (ATX)


----------



## CYoung234

mllrkllr88 said:


> CYoung234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill F4-3600C 19D-3200GTRS support?
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to tell without knowing the IC the memory is using. The 3600c19 TZ Royal is a pretty low bin memory, so don't expect great things. I think your chances of that memory working well will be just as good with ASRock Taichi as it would with other top boards from different brands...so it's not really much of a concern if its listed on one particular QVL (IMHO).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CYoung234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the cgdirector site basically says that if you are planning for 4 sticks of DDR, to look elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like bad info, or anti-marketing...
> 
> I will post some results later, but 4 sticks of B-DIE is basically running the same exact timings as 2 sticks. This board clocks 4 sticks incredibly well, I easily posted 3600 CL12 with super tight sub timings using 4 sticks. Higher frequency was a little more difficult with 4 sticks, but I was still able to accomplish 4400 c14-14-14 with very little effort.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I have no idea whether these are Samsung or Hynix, but I would suspect Hynix. If I can get these 4 sticks running at their rated speed and timing, that is all I am looking for. Oh, this is listed as being Intel XMP 2.0 ready.

In terms of the cgdirector comment, I suspect it was based on the Taichi QVL being very sparse compared to other motherboards. 

I have some time to do more research all of this, but the Asus ROG Crosshair VIII X570 WiFi is looking more and more attractive, and the prices are already dropping a bit...


----------



## muzz

Just setup an X570 Extreme4 Wifi after 7 years of no building ( retired the 1090/Asrock 990FX lol), and all seems fine so far, although I haven't done anything but update the bios to 1.60 to get my 3200/14 Flares to run at rated speed. The stock cooler is useless to me as far as trying to push the chip, it goes to 85* just running an instance of R20, so I'm most likely getting a Dark Rock Pro 4 to take care of that issue.
After being away for 7+ years, I almost needed new everything, case/CPU/Mobo/ram/OS/VCard. All I re-used was the SSD/1TB HD, and the TX750 PSU lol.
Lots to learn, but now that it's up and running, I will start pushing it a bit.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Flyn08

Hi Guys! 
I have just switched from a crosshair vi hero with a 1700x to an asrock x570 Taichi!
So far the experience has been great  other than 2 little issue:

- The USB 3.1 gen 2 type C connector (and i red about it in the first page) 
- The Chipset fan. 

God it's noisy even at quiet speed! Are there any way of modify it or use a bigger one, don't know. I'm opened to suggestions lol

Thanks!


----------



## muzz

I thought they fixed that Fan noise in the newer Bios or something?
Are you running 1.70?


----------



## Flyn08

muzz said:


> I thought they fixed that Fan noise in the newer Bios or something?
> Are you running 1.70?


Let's say it's better but it's still definitely audible. Anyways yes i'm on 1.70A


----------



## muzz

Did they give you different profiles to choose from?
Mine on the Extreme4 isn't even noticeable, although I haven't put my ear against it.


----------



## Emmett

mllrkllr88 said:


> Typically you would always want to be in the outside slots (A2 and B2) for the best memory compatibility. However, on this system I don't think it would make as big of a difference as it would on other systems. You should definitely try the outside slots, and also start with a stock bios. Hit F9 to load defaults, then load the Corsair Dominator memory profile, then hit F10. With that nice 2x8gb kit of B-Die you have, it should just simply work without any tweaking necessary. Once you get the basic profile working from a stock bios, then setup your core OC or whatever.


As you and schmotty suggested, I switched to A2 and B2 and it helped a bit, I am able to get to 3733 and SOMETIMES 4000 although sometimes the system needs several resets to post. 4200 flat out refuses.
the 3 memory profiles in bios still do not work.

I have yet to try the ryzen calculator


----------



## Flyn08

muzz said:


> Did they give you different profiles to choose from?
> Mine on the Extreme4 isn't even noticeable, although I haven't put my ear against it.


Yep, i'm on quiet mode.
Maybe i'm just not used to it...


Edit: aside from that, what's your chipset/sb temperature in windows idle?


----------



## Wickedtme

Flyn08 said:


> Yep, i'm on quiet mode.
> Maybe i'm just not used to it...
> 
> 
> Edit: aside from that, what's your chipset/sb temperature in windows idle?



Mine are 37C to 46C idle with a nzxt Kraken x62, and chipset seems to be be permanently at 60C to 62C.
The chipset fans rpm is around 3800 @62C, mine is pretty much inaudible.


----------



## Flyn08

Wickedtme said:


> Mine are 37C to 46C idle with a nzxt Kraken x62, and chipset seems to be be permanently at 60C to 62C.
> The chipset fans rpm is around 3800 @62C, mine is pretty much inaudible.


Allright then, same chp temp here. I was a little worried!

Regarding cpu temp i'm currently using a 3400g with a 280mm AIO, little bit overkill ahaha
I'm waiting for my 3900x to arrive!


----------



## bigblock990

Great write up mllrkllr! I just started playing with my x570 taichi last night. Hoping to get into some ln2 fun this week yet.


----------



## zybear

Hi, noob here!


Anyone else having trouble getting your infinity fabric clock to 1800mhz? I`m running an 3900X on an x570 Extreme4 with 3600mhz memory, everything in UEFI on AUTO except XMP. 



The memory is running 3600mhz and with infinity fabric clock on auto it is only running in 1600mhz. When setting IF-clock to 1800mhz manually the computer wont boot and I´m forced to hard-reset UEFI. 



Bad BIOS/UEFI or unlucky in silicon lottery?


Thanks in advance


----------



## doggymad

mllrkllr88 said:


> Welcome! A really good place to start is by trying one of the three built in profiles. Start with the easiest one, "Geil super luce", and see if it can run something like Geekbench 4 for a quick/mild stability test. If you find that profile is stable, then step up to the Corsair profile or start trying different frequency options. I haven't tested 16GB B-Die modules myself, but I think those profiles should work pretty easily for you. Let us know how it goes


Thanks. I've played around with the memory, loosened the timings, bit of extra voltage but it can't even do 3600 :-/. Bit disappointed as I researched to make sure I got RAM that I thought would give me some headroom (although I took risk getting 2x16GB). In fairness the timings on it from XMP profile are pretty tight. The build really is great - I know the 3900X doesn't bench as well in some games but I doubt it's particularly noticeable and it more than makes up for it in MT applications (I work with massive data sets from multiple sources and the software analyses them, etc...) plus I encode, etc...

Some Taichi X570 issues I've found - the USB-C header is directly under where my 2080 Ti comes out to so I've needed to put it in another slot; not a massive issue right now but if I decide to SLI it it would annoy me. And the Fast Boot function just doesn't seem to work and takes me back to the UEFI when it restarts - I have Windows 10 1903 and installed in UEFI mode. And when it's turned off the motherboard RGB is still active (like strobes of red every now and then).

Hope all is going well for everyone else!


----------



## doggymad

Well I updated BIOS and chipset drivers and seem to be having better luck. The "Geil Super Luce" at 4200 is going strong ATM. Doing some stability testing with MemTest64 and then I'll try dropping. Thanks for the hint!


----------



## Emmett

So i noticed just playing with the asrock x570 taichi, you can kinda play around with SOC voltage, but when setting mem to 3600 the board takes over and i see in HWINFO its at 1.175 no matter what is set the bios should I worry? it seems up to 1.2 is OK...

I tried my 64 gig kit 4X16 an older gskill b-die dual rank, and it wasnt having any of that. i had to use 2 sticks and it KINDA worked.

with the 2X16 gig sticks I noticed cinebench runs were more consistent very close together within 1-3 points.


----------



## mllrkllr88

doggymad said:


> Well I updated BIOS and chipset drivers and seem to be having better luck. The "Geil Super Luce" at 4200 is going strong ATM. Doing some stability testing with MemTest64 and then I'll try dropping. Thanks for the hint!


Awesome to hear that! Have you tried increasing the frequency yet? You can run 1.5V dimm for daily clocks without any harm. 



Emmett said:


> So i noticed just playing with the asrock x570 taichi, you can kinda play around with SOC voltage, but when setting mem to 3600 the board takes over and i see in HWINFO its at 1.175 no matter what is set the bios should I worry? it seems up to 1.2 is OK...
> 
> I tried my 64 gig kit 4X16 an older gskill b-die dual rank, and it wasnt having any of that. i had to use 2 sticks and it KINDA worked.
> 
> with the 2X16 gig sticks I noticed cinebench runs were more consistent very close together within 1-3 points.


I assumed 16gb B-DIE sticks would be a challenge, and then running dual rank is just crazy. That is a lot of stress on the IMC, I am not surprised that CPU is having a hard time clocking 64gb high. As for the SOC volt, it didn't really do much for me. I leave mine on Auto most of the time honestly. 


ProcODT is a BIG one for memory overclocking, that value can have a huge impact. You should try settings between 35 and 40 ohm.


----------



## Emmett

mllrkllr88 said:


> doggymad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I updated BIOS and chipset drivers and seem to be having better luck. The "Geil Super Luce" at 4200 is going strong ATM. Doing some stability testing with MemTest64 and then I'll try dropping. Thanks for the hint!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome to hear that! Have you tried increasing the frequency yet? You can run 1.5V dimm for daily clocks without any harm.
> 
> 
> 
> Emmett said:
> 
> 
> 
> So i noticed just playing with the asrock x570 taichi, you can kinda play around with SOC voltage, but when setting mem to 3600 the board takes over and i see in HWINFO its at 1.175 no matter what is set the bios should I worry? it seems up to 1.2 is OK...
> 
> I tried my 64 gig kit 4X16 an older gskill b-die dual rank, and it wasnt having any of that. i had to use 2 sticks and it KINDA worked.
> 
> with the 2X16 gig sticks I noticed cinebench runs were more consistent very close together within 1-3 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed 16gb B-DIE sticks would be a challenge, and then running dual rank is just crazy. That is a lot of stress on the IMC, I am not surprised that CPU is having a hard time clocking 64gb high. As for the SOC volt, it didn't really do much for me. I leave mine on Auto most of the time honestly.
> 
> 
> ProcODT is a BIG one for memory overclocking, that value can have a huge impact. You should try settings between 35 and 40 ohm.
Click to expand...

With the 16 gig sticks I was just trying for stock 3200 nothing higher. My other single rank b-die 2x8 sticks will not even run xmp. The ryzen calculator I tried. But some of the settings labels 
Don't translate well to the bios. So right now I am just running the 2x8 4500 sticks at 3400.


----------



## Wickedtme

Emmett said:


> With the 16 gig sticks I was just trying for stock 3200 nothing higher. My other single rank b-die 2x8 sticks will not even run xmp. The ryzen calculator I tried. But some of the settings labels
> Don't translate well to the bios. So right now I am just running the 2x8 4500 sticks at 3400.


I was having the same issue with the labels, do yourself a favor, and take a pic with your cell of the ryzen master settings, then go back in bios, youll find most of them right away. Pretty much all odf the settings you need to change are on the same page as the ram settings, dont be afraid to change auto to manual, most of the time the setting was hidding in there, example is cad_bus.
Hope that helps


----------



## Emmett

Wickedtme said:


> I was having the same issue with the labels, do yourself a favor, and take a pic with your cell of the ryzen master settings, then go back in bios, youll find most of them right away. Pretty much all odf the settings you need to change are on the same page as the ram settings, dont be afraid to change auto to manual, most of the time the setting was hidding in there, example is cad_bus.
> Hope that helps


Thank you for the tips! I will have at it and try again...


----------



## looncraz

Emmett said:


> So i noticed just playing with the asrock x570 taichi, you can kinda play around with SOC voltage, but when setting mem to 3600 the board takes over and i see in HWINFO its at 1.175 no matter what is set the bios should I worry? it seems up to 1.2 is OK...
> 
> I tried my 64 gig kit 4X16 an older gskill b-die dual rank, and it wasnt having any of that. i had to use 2 sticks and it KINDA worked.
> 
> with the 2X16 gig sticks I noticed cinebench runs were more consistent very close together within 1-3 points.


I didn't have any issues. 2x16GB DDR4-3600 CL19 (G.Skill SniperX) worked first shot - but the IF did clock to 1600MHz when I did that. I had to go into the AMD OC menu and override it from there. I haven't verified the SOC voltage - just assumed it was running at what I set it at - didn't bother probing it, either, though I did verify the accuracy of the VRM (much better than my Crosshair VI Hero - by 60mv!).


----------



## looncraz

doggymad said:


> Thanks. I've played around with the memory, loosened the timings, bit of extra voltage but it can't even do 3600 :-/. Bit disappointed as I researched to make sure I got RAM that I thought would give me some headroom (although I took risk getting 2x16GB). In fairness the timings on it from XMP profile are pretty tight. The build really is great - I know the 3900X doesn't bench as well in some games but I doubt it's particularly noticeable and it more than makes up for it in MT applications (I work with massive data sets from multiple sources and the software analyses them, etc...) plus I encode, etc...
> 
> Some Taichi X570 issues I've found - the USB-C header is directly under where my 2080 Ti comes out to so I've needed to put it in another slot; not a massive issue right now but if I decide to SLI it it would annoy me. And the Fast Boot function just doesn't seem to work and takes me back to the UEFI when it restarts - I have Windows 10 1903 and installed in UEFI mode. And when it's turned off the motherboard RGB is still active (like strobes of red every now and then).
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone else!


I hit 3600 with G.Skill SniperX without an issue, for what that's worth. Make sure you set the VDDG and SOC voltages manually - that's a pretty big deal.

For the USB-C, ASRock is going to start shipping a right angle adapter with the Taichi and will apparently provide one to existing owners next month (September) upon request... so I wouldn't worry too much about that.

There's a power setting that allows you to turn the LEDs off when the system is off. I found it pretty quickly when I was first setting up the board, so it couldn't have been too deep.


----------



## mllrkllr88

If you are looking for an alternative for the SB heat sink, I have a solution...if you can find it. The Thermaltake Extreme Spirit II keeps the chipset running nice and cool (max temp of 33c after 1 hour of 3D rendering, open air case). With the included hardware, you might run into screw height problems, however, with a trip to the hardware store you can make this little cooler work and it clears a big dual-slot GPU.


Good luck finding it...mine has been buried in a box since 2008


----------



## mllrkllr88

This girl is all dressed up for the main event!


----------



## muzz

I see an LN2 session coming!


----------



## doggymad

mllrkllr88 said:


> Awesome to hear that! Have you tried increasing the frequency yet? You can run 1.5V dimm for daily clocks without any harm.
> 
> Not yet. I'll work on that next.





looncraz said:


> I hit 3600 with G.Skill SniperX without an issue, for what that's worth. Make sure you set the VDDG and SOC voltages manually - that's a pretty big deal.
> 
> For the USB-C, ASRock is going to start shipping a right angle adapter with the Taichi and will apparently provide one to existing owners next month (September) upon request... so I wouldn't worry too much about that.
> 
> There's a power setting that allows you to turn the LEDs off when the system is off. I found it pretty quickly when I was first setting up the board, so it couldn't have been too deep.


Yeah will be playing with voltage next.

Sounds like lots having issues with it - don't really like having the GFX card in second slot :-/ but I need the front ports to use more. Was even looking at PCIe card with headers on them! Bit of an own goal really - can't see people having this motherboard and not sticking a long graphics card with it.

I'll look out for setting.


----------



## flyingahh

The setting to turn of LEDs doesn't seem to effect the onboard LEDs. I've had to enable deep sleep to turn those off, which is kind of a bummer.


----------



## Nehuy

flyingahh said:


> The setting to turn of LEDs doesn't seem to effect the onboard LEDs. I've had to enable deep sleep to turn those off, which is kind of a bummer.


What could go wrong with deep sleep on? Asking from my ignorance.


----------



## doggymad

Glad it's not just me! It doesn't bother me too much cause it's in my 'man cave' but I imagine could get irritating if in a bedroom or living room or something? It's actually pretty cool but should be able to turn off.


----------



## muzz

I've shutoff the LEDS in the bios as well(one of the very first things I did) and my Extreme4 Wifi still lights up like a Xmas tree [emoji849] [emoji107]
We should be able to shut that off entirely with 1 click in the bios, I purposely didn't hook up the LEDS for the case fans (CM H500) cuz I don't want them lighting up my dark room, their skinny little wires were such a spaghetti mess I almost cut them in frustration...I finally coiled them up and tucked them behind the backplate.
I really can't see the mobo lights that much where I have the case, but I don't want to see them at all, and I shouldn't have to.


----------



## Wickedtme

New Bios 1.80

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X570%20Taichi(1.80)ROM.zip


----------



## flyingahh

*LEDs and Deep Sleep*



Nehuy said:


> What could go wrong with deep sleep on? Asking from my ignorance.


I believe it prevents powering connected usb 3 devices while the pc is off. Might do other stuff too.


----------



## n3o611

flyingahh said:


> The setting to turn of LEDs doesn't seem to effect the onboard LEDs. I've had to enable deep sleep to turn those off, which is kind of a bummer.





doggymad said:


> Glad it's not just me! It doesn't bother me too much cause it's in my 'man cave' but I imagine could get irritating if in a bedroom or living room or something? It's actually pretty cool but should be able to turn off.


Did you try to Disable "Advanced\South Bridge Configuration\Turn On LED in S5"?


----------



## UnexplodedCow

The fan noise isn't bad if it's run at a different curve, which is selectable within BIOS. It's still there, but not nearly as bad as it would be out of the box, or on earlier release BIOS.

I'm currently awaiting some flat heatpipes to build my own passive heatsink, and plan B is to possibly cut down and mount the revised GPU heatsink from the "fat" Xbox 360, as it also has a heatpipe with remote fins that should fit the board rather well by rough estimate. It probably won't be pretty, but functional is what I'm after.


----------



## flyingahh

n3o611 said:


> Did you try to Disable "Advanced\South Bridge Configuration\Turn On LED in S5"?


I don't think so. Will try when I get home.


----------



## flyingahh

*DRAM Voltage Increment*

New to overclocking here, so pardon if this question is dumb. Does anyone else have issues with changing DRAM Voltage? Mine will only go up by specific increments, something like 0.024. If I try to directly enter a voltage like 1.45, it automatically resets the value back to previous. As such, the closes I can get to 1.45 is 1.446. Is this normal?


----------



## flyingahh

Wickedtme said:


> New Bios 1.80
> 
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X570%20Taichi(1.80)ROM.zip


I installed this last night. Seems to have broken all my saved profiles. They claim to load, but no settings change, and then rebooting into bios after saving settings fails. Had to clear cmos and redo my profiles. It all works again though. Haven't noticed any decrease in system stability at least.


----------



## Wickedtme

flyingahh said:


> New to overclocking here, so pardon if this question is dumb. Does anyone else have issues with changing DRAM Voltage? Mine will only go up by specific increments, something like 0.024. If I try to directly enter a voltage like 1.45, it automatically resets the value back to previous. As such, the closes I can get to 1.45 is 1.446. Is this normal?


Same here, it defaults to certain presets, not sure if changing from safe to oc will allow better voltage settings, but it does allow for smaller increments i believe.


----------



## bigblock990

flyingahh said:


> New to overclocking here, so pardon if this question is dumb. Does anyone else have issues with changing DRAM Voltage? Mine will only go up by specific increments, something like 0.024. If I try to directly enter a voltage like 1.45, it automatically resets the value back to previous. As such, the closes I can get to 1.45 is 1.446. Is this normal?


Yes this is normal behavior. Different brand/models will have different increments. Nothing to worry about, just select the value closest to what you want :thumb:



flyingahh said:


> I installed this last night. Seems to have broken all my saved profiles. They claim to load, but no settings change, and then rebooting into bios after saving settings fails. Had to clear cmos and redo my profiles. It all works again though. Haven't noticed any decrease in system stability at least.


This is also normal behavior. Anytime you update to a new bios, you need to start from scratch with new profiles.


----------



## flyingahh

bigblock990 said:


> Yes this is normal behavior. Different brand/models will have different increments. Nothing to worry about, just select the value closest to what you want :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also normal behavior. Anytime you update to a new bios, you need to start from scratch with new profiles.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## CPUannialator

*first post!*

Hey, so new here, and I've been tinkering with my 3900x/x570 taichi. I've tried to update my BIOS to a few different versions (1.41/1.80, ect..) and every BIOS version that is not 1.1 will not allow my computer to post with its loaded xmp profile. Any help on it? I get a post code of A7 or just 07 (no post) when I try to implement the xmp. so I've reverted back to 1.1 and its safe, so is it even worth it to try to update the BIOS since i'm already stable with PBO hitting 4600Mhz and XMP set correctly? If I should reinstall an update, then im requesting help on how to fix this xmp issue. thanks guys.

RAM: corsair LPX CMK16gx4m2z3600c18


----------



## CPUannialator

*heyoo*

Hey, so new here, and I've been tinkering with my 3900x/x570 taichi. I've tried to update my BIOS to a few different versions (1.41/1.80, ect..) and every BIOS version that is not 1.1 will not allow my computer to post with its loaded xmp profile. Any help on it? I get a post code of A7 or just 07 (no post) when I try to implement the xmp. so I've reverted back to 1.1 and its safe, so is it even worth it to try to update the BIOS since i'm already stable with PBO hitting 4600Mhz and XMP set correctly? If I should reinstall an update, then im requesting help on how to fix this xmp issue. thanks guys.
RAM: corsair LPX CMK16gx4m2z3600c18


----------



## doggymad

So I've got my G-Skill TridentZ 3200C14 2x16GB now stable with the XMP Profile - but set at 3733Mhz with the IF OC to 1867Mhz - I'm very happy with that


----------



## doggymad

CPUannialator said:


> Hey, so new here, and I've been tinkering with my 3900x/x570 taichi. I've tried to update my BIOS to a few different versions (1.41/1.80, ect..) and every BIOS version that is not 1.1 will not allow my computer to post with its loaded xmp profile. Any help on it? I get a post code of A7 or just 07 (no post) when I try to implement the xmp. so I've reverted back to 1.1 and its safe, so is it even worth it to try to update the BIOS since i'm already stable with PBO hitting 4600Mhz and XMP set correctly? If I should reinstall an update, then im requesting help on how to fix this xmp issue. thanks guys.
> RAM: corsair LPX CMK16gx4m2z3600c18


Hey. My XMP loaded fine - but when I OC'd it was Infinity Fabric not increasing in line with it (i.e. when I set RAM at 3600 the IF would stay at 1600). Setting mode to OC mode and then manually setting voltage for SOC, VDDG and RAM helped better than anything else. With that said - you shouldn't need to do any of that for XMP profile? I'm on BIOS 1.80 btw.


----------



## muzz

After updating my Extreme4 Wifi to 1.60 I was able to hit 3200/1600/C14 with my 3200/C14 Flares.
I've attempted 3600/1800/14 even at 1.45VD, 1.1 ProOcdt, no go, 3400/1700 @1.45/1.1,no go...The XMP GEIL LUCE XMP 4200 booted(@ same voltages), but mem was at 1119 when it booted...[emoji849]
Obviously my kit is NOT great, and will need LOTSA Work. [emoji107]


----------



## mllrkllr88

doggymad said:


> So I've got my G-Skill TridentZ 3200C14 2x16GB now stable with the XMP Profile - but set at 3733Mhz with the IF OC to 1867Mhz - I'm very happy with that


Nice work, that's a solid daily 24/7 memory clock :thumb:


----------



## doggymad

mllrkllr88 said:


> doggymad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I've got my G-Skill TridentZ 3200C14 2x16GB now stable with the XMP Profile - but set at 3733Mhz with the IF OC to 1867Mhz - I'm very happy with that /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work, that's a solid daily 24/7 memory clock /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
Click to expand...

Yeah I’m very happy. Especially as the timings held up at 14-14-14-34. Was really only wanting 3600 @ 16-16-16 so to get tighter timings and higher clock is more than adequate. With the IF being overclocked too seeing higher CPU scores!


----------



## NIoSaT

Hi all!
I recently did my new build
x570 Taichi
Ryzen 3700X
16 GB of G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR


I can boot and game with XMP2 enabled 3600 16-16-16-16-36 @1.35V but I get an "hard crash" (PC goes black and reboots, no BlueScreen, etc.) when I run the TimeSpy CPU Test or AIDA64 FPU (even for 30 Sec)
Memtest86 and Karhu Ram Test did notshow any erros at that speed
When I disable XMP everything seems to work fine.


Should I be worried about my Hardware or is the XMP just "unstable OC" and I need to tinker a bit to get it running?


----------



## doggymad

NIoSaT said:


> Hi all!
> I recently did my new build
> x570 Taichi
> Ryzen 3700X
> 16 GB of G.Skill F4-3600C16D-16GTZR
> 
> 
> I can boot and game with XMP2 enabled 3600 16-16-16-16-36 @1.35V but I get an "hard crash" (PC goes black and reboots, no BlueScreen, etc.) when I run the TimeSpy CPU Test or AIDA64 FPU (even for 30 Sec)
> Memtest86 and Karhu Ram Test did notshow any erros at that speed
> When I disable XMP everything seems to work fine.
> 
> 
> Should I be worried about my Hardware or is the XMP just "unstable OC" and I need to tinker a bit to get it running?


Update the BIOS, Chipset drivers and such and see if that has any impact. I'd try and set voltages and IF clock speed (to 1800) manually. I found when upping the RAM speed anything above stock the IF would stay at at 1600 (on my RAM) which was frustrating. I set RAM at 1.45V (a little higher than I like but I'm comfortable with it), The IF at 1.0V and VDDG at 1.1V. My temps aren't any higher from doing that and I'm on stock cooler (until I get custom water loop next month or maybe September because I really want a new monitor) . I'm sure your RAM is pretty similar to mine - my stock XMP timings are slightly better but your stock clock is higher - both GSkill and both B-Die I assume.


----------



## NIoSaT

doggymad said:


> Update the BIOS, Chipset drivers and such and see if that has any impact.


Allready up to date  



doggymad said:


> both GSkill and both B-Die I assume.


Yep 

My IF is at 1800 with auto, so this part has worked for me

SOC is at 1.1V (auto)
VDDP and VDDG at 1.0979V(auto)

I manually raised the VRam Voltage to 1.356V and I passed my first few runs in the TimeSpy CPU Test - doing some more testing now!
Might bump up the Voltages a little more later
--UPDATE--
Still crashes under load(cinebench) with 1.4V 




But generally, aren't XMP profiles certified to "just work"?


----------



## bigblock990

NIoSaT said:


> Allready up to date
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> My IF is at 1800 with auto, so this part has worked for me
> 
> SOC is at 1.1V (auto)
> VDDP and VDDG at 1.0979V(auto)
> 
> I manually raised the VRam Voltage to 1.356V and I passed my first few runs in the TimeSpy CPU Test - doing some more testing now!
> Might bump up the Voltages a little more later
> --UPDATE--
> Still crashes under load(cinebench) with 1.4V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But generally, aren't XMP profiles certified to "just work"?*


Yes on Intel 

Your instability may be from the Fabric OC, and not your mem. Try bumping VDDG as that can help with fabric clocks.


----------



## NIoSaT

bigblock990 said:


> Yes on Intel


Good  
I was afraid I had bad hardware to begin with.



bigblock990 said:


> Your instability may be from the Fabric OC, and not your mem. Try bumping VDDG as that can help with fabric clocks.


This would explain why all *Ram Tests* worked wihtout any Problems ^^
As I am writing this I am running Karhu Ram Test over the 3300% mark with the GEIL Preset from the BIOS (4200Mhz, 20-22-22-44) so I guess Memory is really not the problem here...





What VDDG Voltages are recommended? 
Currently I have the preset loaded and not touched anything else
IF is at 1800Mhz
These are the voltages
SOC: 1.1V 
VDDP and VDDG: 1.0979V 

VRam: 1.41 (only thing I changed from the GEIL Preset)



The Ryzen DRam Calculator would want me to go lower than that even for my "slow" xmp equivalent:
SoC: 1.1V
cLDO_VDDG: 0.950V (Max 1.075)

cLDO_VDDP 0.900V (Max 1.1V)


----------



## muzz

Finally had a Good chance to mess around with the Extreme4 Wifi.
It's now booting(after MANY RESTARTS) and doing Aida64 at 1900/3800, 54600+ (From like 48+ @32/1600.
It's setting CL to 16 though, so I need to keep working it, I obviously need to work other timings, but it's getting better!


----------



## CPUannialator

*xmp issue*

So, if anyone here had problems getting their RAM speed up to advertised specifications after updating their BIOS from 1.1 to basically any other version... well, I seem to have gotten mine to work without issues.

I could not set my XMP in the BIOS as it would just boot loop and reset everything to defaults eventually. I managed to set it manually using the Ryzen Master software. Does anyone have an idea about why I can only set it correctly there? I had to couple the infinity fabric with mem clock and set my CAS. Doing those exact things using the BIOS got me nothing but boot loops until I just defaulted it back to 2933.


----------



## Wickedtme

Hi all, got a couple of questions for the pros, or not so pros even lol

1: were do you locate bgs and bgs alt on this motherboard in the bios. (found it)

2: Is it better to overclock from the advanced area of settings, or from the oc section were you set xmp, how does the bios know which one your using? Very confusing.

Thanks


----------



## AlphaC

Given the choice between Taichi and Phantom Gaming X users should choose Taichi:







X570 Phantom Gaming X 1311g







X570 Taichi 1335g







X470 Taichi 1021g

http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1075203577.html


Despite having extra parts (2.5G LAN) the Phantom Gaming X weighs less.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> 2: Is it better to overclock from the advanced area of settings, or from the oc section were you set xmp, how does the bios know which one your using? Very confusing.
> 
> Thanks


I have been using the main window and ignoring the advanced area. Personally, I am not a fan of the memory calculator so I don't see the need to use the advanced area. You can get excellent memory overclocking results and do everything you need to without touching the advanced area.


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> I have been using the main window and ignoring the advanced area. Personally, I am not a fan of the memory calculator so I don't see the need to use the advanced area. You can get excellent memory overclocking results and do everything you need to without touching the advanced area.



TY for the reply, this is pretty much what ive been doing.


----------



## danjal

Has anyone else noticed pbo and xfr does absolutely nothing?


----------



## looncraz

danjal said:


> Has anyone else noticed pbo and xfr does absolutely nothing?


Yep, pretty common problem (with many boards).


----------



## Nehuy

Hello!
I'd like to know if anyone who has requested support about the usb-c issue has gotten any answer from Asrock, it's been almost a month since I sent the ticket at https://event.asrock.com/tsd.asp but no answer so far.
It looks like I could attach the front header, but I'd have to push the graphic card down a little bit >_<




---------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm gonna answer myself here, I re-sent the message and they come back to me asking for info about my address and that they will sent it in a month or so. Sadly I bought it from Argentina on newegg, and Asrock doesn't send outside the US, so, just have it in mind if you are overseas.
Does anyone knows how this cable is called? or if you have a picture to help me identify it, since I can't find anywhere.


----------



## foxx1337

*Wrong PPT and TDC readings*

Taichi X570 + Ryzen 3900X. 

Did you guys notice how the current and power as reported by the Taichi are wrong (about half of what they should be)?


----------



## danjal

Something else I've came across with the x570 Taichi... Easy Anti-Cheat picks up the Asrock Polychrome as a game cheat.. Easy Anti-Cheat is a widely used anti-cheat program.. Scum, Hell Let Loose and Post Scriptum all use it.. I have to disable it and look at bright red dram sticks while I'm playing those games.


----------



## danjal

foxx1337 said:


> Taichi X570 + Ryzen 3900X.
> 
> Did you guys notice how the current and power as reported by the Taichi are wrong (about half of what they should be)?



dang look at your temps bro..


----------



## foxx1337

Normal Prime95 small FFT temperature on the Taichi X570. Because the board has no current and no power limit it just hits the temperature limit.


----------



## qjak

Any one chceck how works Hynix C-DIE works on bords?i have problem with my Patriots Viper4 Blackout 3600MHz (Hynix CFR) on Taichi I can't even post windows on XMP/ manual set 3600MHz CL17-19-19-39.. they Bot only if i gave them over 1.5V. Have Other memory kit Patriot Steel on B-Die and this works well. Can do 3600 Cl14-13-13 or 4200 16-18-18.. I checked Blackouts with intel 7900x and there can bot with XMP no problem. Any sugestion how make CFR works or maybe is my IMC dont like CFR?


----------



## danjal

foxx1337 said:


> Normal Prime95 small FFT temperature on the Taichi X570. Because the board has no current and no power limit it just hits the temperature limit.



odd, when my board limits are set I get Ryzen Master that looks like this..


----------



## danjal

qjak said:


> Any one chceck how works Hynix C-DIE works on bords?i have problem with my Patriots Viper4 Blackout 3600MHz (Hynix CFR) on Taichi I can't even post windows on XMP/ manual set 3600MHz CL17-19-19-39.. they Bot only if i gave them over 1.5V. Have Other memory kit Patriot Steel on B-Die and this works well. Can do 3600 Cl14-13-13 or 4200 16-18-18.. I checked Blackouts with intel 7900x and there can bot with XMP no problem. Any sugestion how make CFR works or maybe is my IMC dont like CFR?



I had the Patriot Viper 3400mhz which was hynix and it worked good on my x570 taichi/3800x, I ran it at 3466.. actually got better results from it in cinebench r20 compared to my gskill royale 3600 cl16, but not as good at gaming benches like Firestrike and Timespy


----------



## Kalibee

Hi, guys I achieved OC with X570 TAICHI 

M/B : X570 TAICHI 
CPU : Ryzen 3900x 
RAM : G.Skill Trident Z Royal 32GB (8*4) 3200 CL14
Cooling : Fractal Design Celcius S36
POWER : FSP 850W gold


----------



## foxx1337

danjal said:


> odd, when my board limits are set I get Ryzen Master that looks like this..


That's idle, 20 watts (probably 40, because ASRock) at 30-40 degrees Celsius.


----------



## danjal

foxx1337 said:


> That's idle, 20 watts (probably 40, because ASRock) at 30-40 degrees Celsius.


Mine is at idle also, but mine is showing the board power limits in Ryzen master which is the 1000watt/500amp I have circled in red.. Where yours is showing 142watt/95amp..


----------



## foxx1337

danjal said:


> Mine is at idle also, but mine is showing the board power limits in Ryzen master which is the 1000watt/500amp I have circled in red.. Where yours is showing 142watt/95amp..


Ok, let me explain again, because clearly we're dealing with a misunderstanding.

My screenshot is during running Prime95 small FFTs - full load. I'm showcasing it because the PPT and TDC readings from the Taichi motherboard are wrong in that case. When I commented about idle I was commenting about your picture, which has no relevance whatsoever to my picture - completely different case. I assume that the PPT and TDC readings are also borked on your ASRock motherboard.

I have no idea what your point is, probably because of the misunderstanding. That screenshot you uploaded is totally irrelevant and it furthermore makes things mixed and confusing.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I found some Micron memory on Newegg and decided to give it a shot on the Taichi!


Here is the stick I got (only 1): https://www.newegg.com/ballistix-8gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820164152


Its working great at 5000, super stable with pretty low volts honestly

DDR = 1.55v
SOC = 1.12v
DDG = 1.00v
DDP = 1.10v


----------



## mllrkllr88

Kalibee said:


> Hi, guys I achieved OC with X570 TAICHI
> 
> M/B : X570 TAICHI
> CPU : Ryzen 3900x
> RAM : G.Skill Trident Z Royal 32GB (8*4) 3200 CL14
> Cooling : Fractal Design Celcius S36
> POWER : FSP 850W gold



Nice daily memory configuration man :thumb:


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> I found some Micron memory on Newegg and decided to give it a shot on the Taichi!
> 
> 
> Here is the stick I got (only 1): https://www.newegg.com/ballistix-8gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820164152
> 
> 
> Its working great at 5000, super stable with pretty low volts honestly
> 
> DDR = 1.55v
> SOC = 1.12v
> DDG = 1.00v
> DDP = 1.10v



Whats the numbers like in Aida, i would love to see that.
I just bought 2 sticks of 8 gig Gskill Royal Silver, running them at 3800, heres some screens








[/url]    

Impressed with this memory. Temps get high, but this is stressing the memory, to be expected, Thoughts?


----------



## betitd4

What is the CPU SOC/Uncore voltage setting used for on this board? At first I thought it was the standard SOC voltage used for memory overclocking etc. but then found the VDDCR SOC Voltage hidden down lower to control that. I couldn't figure out why in HWINFO my SOC was at 1.194V when I had it set at 1.1, until I noticed I was adjusting the wrong thing.


----------



## Wickedtme

betitd4 said:


> What is the CPU SOC/Uncore voltage setting used for on this board? At first I thought it was the standard SOC voltage used for memory overclocking etc. but then found the VDDCR SOC Voltage hidden down lower to control that. I couldn't figure out why in HWINFO my SOC was at 1.194V when I had it set at 1.1, until I noticed I was adjusting the wrong thing.






























In Ryzen Master it shows as 1.1v, however on HWiNFO64 it shows up at 1.194, i guess it depends on what program you trust for the actual voltage monitoring.


----------



## betitd4

Wickedtme said:


> In Ryzen Master it shows as 1.1v, however on HWiNFO64 it shows up at 1.194, i guess it depends on what program you trust for the actual voltage monitoring.



No, that is the CPU VDDCR SOC Voltage, change that in BIOS near DRAM and HWINFO will report your exact value, not 1.194 which is auto'ing. Changing the UNCORE/CPU voltage doesn't seem to do anything, I'm trying to find out when this needs to be changed and to what range. What is the need and what value for UNCORE SOC and where do you see its reading?


----------



## foxx1337

So apparently all ASRock X570 boards completely bork the power readings. This is probably done so that they appear to be faster than others in reviews. Too bad that these Ryzen 3000 chips aren't really faster even when granted additional power:

https://www.igorslab.media/en/three...oost-overdrive-pbo-and-different-performance/

There's a really nice thread on /r/amd where even The-Stilt leans towards this reading being modified to unfairly present the ASRock boards as "better".


----------



## flyingahh

Nehuy said:


> Hello!
> I'd like to know if anyone who has requested support about the usb-c issue has gotten any answer from Asrock, it's been almost a month since I sent the ticket at https://event.asrock.com/tsd.asp but no answer so far.
> It looks like I could attach the front header, but I'd have to push the graphic card down a little bit >_<.


I have received an adapter from ASRock. It seems to work fine and I have successfully installed my GPU in the top PCI-E slot. All is well! Btw, I live in the U.S. They said they wouldn't ship to my PO Box...but did anyways.


----------



## Wickedtme

betitd4 said:


> No, that is the CPU VDDCR SOC Voltage, change that in BIOS near DRAM and HWINFO will report your exact value, not 1.194 which is auto'ing. Changing the UNCORE/CPU voltage doesn't seem to do anything, I'm trying to find out when this needs to be changed and to what range. What is the need and what value for UNCORE SOC and where do you see its reading?


Thanks for the heads up, changed it. I wonder what the other one does. Im wondering if uncore/soc has something to do with built in graphics.


----------



## betitd4

No idea, it's on auto and I'm running 1900 FCLK, so it must not need to be modified for that. Trying to get an answer from ASRock is pretty useless it seems, they just reply "Use Ryzen Master"


----------



## Heimdallr

Is the asrock website working? I'm trying to download the drivers without luck...


----------



## Wickedtme

Heimdallr said:


> Is the asrock website working? I'm trying to download the drivers without luck...


New Bios for Asrock Taichi X570, version 2.0, says "Improve system compatibility."

Will install and see whats up.

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


Maybe try this link for downloads.

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570%20Taichi/index.asp#Download


----------



## foxx1337

Looking similar to 1.80.


----------



## Wickedtme

foxx1337 said:


> Looking similar to 1.80.


Im wondering what system compatibility?


----------



## Wickedtme

Wickedtme said:


> Im wondering what system compatibility?


I tried to do the De8auer test on my board, i turned off pbo as requested. My computer never went above 3800 Mhz running cinebench R15, am i missing something here?

Does this mean PBO and PB2 are tied together? Im so confused.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone using a 2600X on their X570 Taichi?


----------



## homestyle

I’ve got this taichi board coming this week. Should I flash bios to 2.0? Or just run the bios that comes with the board?


----------



## homestyle

mllrkllr88 said:


> If you are looking for an alternative for the SB heat sink, I have a solution...if you can find it. The Thermaltake Extreme Spirit II keeps the chipset running nice and cool (max temp of 33c after 1 hour of 3D rendering, open air case). With the included hardware, you might run into screw height problems, however, with a trip to the hardware store you can make this little cooler work and it clears a big dual-slot GPU.
> 
> 
> Good luck finding it...mine has been buried in a box since 2008 /forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif


Do they use Tim or a pad to connect chipset to the heat sink? And how strong is the mount pressure?

You think there’s value to replacing the Tim/pad with better quality and trying to increase mount pressure?


----------



## looncraz

homestyle said:


> Do they use Tim or a pad to connect chipset to the heat sink? And how strong is the mount pressure?
> 
> You think there’s value to replacing the Tim/pad with better quality and trying to increase mount pressure?


They use a 1.0mm pad of very high quality. Unfortunately, at least on my board, the gap between the chipset die and the heatsink is about 0.82mm, so mounting pressure is quite low and there's no low risk way of increasing it because of the standoff design.

I chose to install two 0.3mm copper shims and use a 0.25mm thermal pad which dropped my chipset temperatures by over 10C.

The top plate that acts as the heatsink for the NVMe drives is also thermally coupled to the chipset heatsink by a 1.0mm thermal pad.. and the gap here is also quite significant, so I added a 0.3mm shim and used a 1.0mm pad.

It's EXTREMELY important to always use a thermal pad for the chipset itself, unfortunately, because the nature of the PCB and the bare die of the chipset means you could easily end up with uneven mounting pressure which can crack the die extremely easily... made all the worse by just how small it is. My own chipset was at least 0.05mm higher at one corner than the opposite corner - and that's absolutely enough that applying 0.9mm of shims and even carefully torquing the heatsink could be a fatal mistake for the board.

With my case's airflow and the above mods my chipset is currently at 56C with the fan at just 1800RPM, which is really quiet.. though I can now hear it over my new pump, so I might make some adjustments since 65C or so would be a perfectly fine idle temperature... I should say that my hearing is absurdly sensitive and I might not be able to hear it after I put the sides back on (off because my MCP35x pump failed).


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

What about removing all of the 1.0mm pads and replacing them with 1.5mm pads and thinly wetting the chips with thermal grizzly? Seems like .5mm of extra pad wouldn't be too dangerous. But I digress...

I know all too well the dangers of trying to replace chipset Tim as I broke off the corner of my X58 chipset and a nearby tiny resistor of some sort on one of my old boards. However the board never showed any sign of damage during operation thankfully, lol.


----------



## mllrkllr88

homestyle said:


> I’ve got this taichi board coming this week. Should I flash bios to 2.0? Or just run the bios that comes with the board?


Definitely flash the latest bios :thumb:



homestyle said:


> Do they use Tim or a pad to connect chipset to the heat sink? And how strong is the mount pressure?
> 
> You think there’s value to replacing the Tim/pad with better quality and trying to increase mount pressure?


It's a fairly thick thermal pad, maybe 1-2mm in thickness. The mount pressure is quite weak, but honestly this chipset doesn't produce crazy heat so the OEM setup is perfect for most people. I am running the naked chipset heatsink/fan (without top armor) and it's excellent!


----------



## flyingahh

Has anyone tried swapping out the chipset fan for a better (quieter) model with identical dimensions and mounting (assuming such a thing exists)? The existing chipset fan for me seems like it does nothing. My chipset currently idles in the low 50's, but heats up during gaming do the the close proximity of the GPU. The GPU under load usually hangs around 70C, and the chipset usually a few degrees under that. My chipset fan curve is basically set to not even come on until 60C, but after it finally spins up and is well beyond an annoying sound level, it appears to do nothing for the chipset thermals. Any thoughts?


----------



## looncraz

}SkOrPn--' said:


> What about removing all of the 1.0mm pads and replacing them with 1.5mm pads and thinly wetting the chips with thermal grizzly? Seems like .5mm of extra pad wouldn't be too dangerous. But I digress...
> 
> I know all too well the dangers of trying to replace chipset Tim as I broke off the corner of my X58 chipset and a nearby tiny resistor of some sort on one of my old boards. However the board never showed any sign of damage during operation thankfully, lol.


A thicker pad would help some, perhaps, but not really worth the effort, IMHO. Either shim it or leave it. Mine ran quite hot (75C) stock, but others haven't had that experience, so they may have increased the pad thickness during production. Pad quality is very high, though, looks to be 11W/mk, so you need a really high quality thermal pad to replace it. The typical Arctic blue pad ain't going to cut it.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

looncraz said:


> A thicker pad would help some, perhaps, but not really worth the effort, IMHO. Either shim it or leave it. Mine ran quite hot (75C) stock, but others haven't had that experience, so they may have increased the pad thickness during production. Pad quality is very high, though, looks to be 11W/mk, so you need a really high quality thermal pad to replace it. The typical Arctic blue pad ain't going to cut it.


What exact Asrock X570 board do you have?


----------



## homestyle

Did your m.2 slot heatsink come attached with hex screws?

All the reviews I’ve seen showed hex screws but mine came with Phillips head screw.


----------



## foxx1337

Wickedtme said:


> Im wondering what system compatibility?


One thing in 2.0, my keyboard resets between computer cold starts. The keyboard needs some power to remember its settings from session to session.


----------



## shmerl

If anyone can help please or recommend what can be done, I have a problem with reboots under heavy load on Asrock X570 Taichi + Ryzen 9 3900X. I posted details here. Thanks!


----------



## mllrkllr88

shmerl said:


> If anyone can help please or recommend what can be done, I have a problem with reboots under heavy load on Asrock X570 Taichi + Ryzen 9 3900X. I posted details here. Thanks!


I checked it out and I see you are running Linux. Did you test with Windows 10? My guess is that you have some sort of compatibility issue because you don't have any official chipset drivers. Unfortunately, W10 is the only officially supported OS...but it could certainly be a memory issue too.


----------



## homestyle

There are 3 screws that attach the m.2 heatsink to the motherboard on the Taichi.

I'm installing an m.2 ssd in the first slot, but one of the screws would screw into the place you secure the m.2 slot.

1. So should I use the screw to secure the m.2 ssd, and then use only 2 screws to attach the whole m.2 heatshield to the motherboard.

2. Or somehow install the m.2 without a screw and use the heatshield screw over the top to secure the m.2 ssd?


----------



## looncraz

}SkOrPn--' said:


> What exact Asrock X570 board do you have?


Taichi


----------



## looncraz

mllrkllr88 said:


> I checked it out and I see you are running Linux. Did you test with Windows 10? My guess is that you have some sort of compatibility issue because you don't have any official chipset drivers. Unfortunately, W10 is the only officially supported OS...but it could certainly be a memory issue too.


Linux (kernel 4.20+) has no major issues with Ryzen 3000. Been running almost exclusively with Linux with a 3900X and 3600X with rock solid stability once booted. I am using a 5.3 kernel, but I have run 4.18 and several newer versions as well. Aside from the RDRAND issue, which I patched myself in systemd, Linux and Zen 2 get along quite well.

I have found schedutil to be the best general governor (power plan in Windows parlance), but I have written an app which sets powersave for idle and low load, which saves me almost 16W at idle.


----------



## n3o611

flyingahh said:


> Has anyone tried swapping out the chipset fan for a better (quieter) model with identical dimensions and mounting (assuming such a thing exists)? The existing chipset fan for me seems like it does nothing. My chipset currently idles in the low 50's, but heats up during gaming do the the close proximity of the GPU. The GPU under load usually hangs around 70C, and the chipset usually a few degrees under that. My chipset fan curve is basically set to not even come on until 60C, but after it finally spins up and is well beyond an annoying sound level, it appears to do nothing for the chipset thermals. Any thoughts?


I have exchanged them and the results were much better on my side.

I posted my results on reddit -> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cqf727/i_have_exchanged_the_stock_thermal_pad_on_my/

probably this helps you!


----------



## Fusionpro

*ASRock Extreme4 x570 - XMP Failures*



CPUannialator said:


> So, if anyone here had problems getting their RAM speed up to advertised specifications after updating their BIOS from 1.1 to basically any other version... well, I seem to have gotten mine to work without issues.
> 
> I could not set my XMP in the BIOS as it would just boot loop and reset everything to defaults eventually. I managed to set it manually using the Ryzen Master software. Does anyone have an idea about why I can only set it correctly there? I had to couple the infinity fabric with mem clock and set my CAS. Doing those exact things using the BIOS got me nothing but boot loops until I just defaulted it back to 2933.


No dice on my end... Thanks for the notes though. 

ASRock x570 Extreme 4 
Ryzen 3700x 
G.Skill DDR4 3200 14-14-14-34 
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232530?Item=N82E16820232530

Chipset Updated (latest was 19.10.16_19H1_WHQL)
UEFI Updated (latest was 1.80)

Haven't had any luck using XMP - just trying to my hardest to get close to the advertised XMP settings, nothing overly fancy... Endless boot cycles when I try to leverage DRAM calculator and use the tightened timings. Same for both UEFI / RyzenMaster Software. If I restore my UEFI settings to default, and then engage the XMP profile, it will boot, but the mouse cursor will freeze and eventually restart without warning. 

Not sure of many next steps here... Perhaps returning the RAM, eating the restocking fee, and buying something off the Qualified Vendor List (QVL)?


----------



## Wickedtme

homestyle said:


> There are 3 screws that attach the m.2 heatsink to the motherboard on the Taichi.
> 
> I'm installing an m.2 ssd in the first slot, but one of the screws would screw into the place you secure the m.2 slot.
> 
> 1. So should I use the screw to secure the m.2 ssd, and then use only 2 screws to attach the whole m.2 heatshield to the motherboard.
> 
> 2. Or somehow install the m.2 without a screw and use the heatshield screw over the top to secure the m.2 ssd?


Install the m.2 without a screw, then place the heat shield over top and screw all 3 in


----------



## Wickedtme

Fusionpro said:


> No dice on my end... Thanks for the notes though.
> 
> ASRock x570 Extreme 4
> Ryzen 3700x
> G.Skill DDR4 3200 14-14-14-34
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232530?Item=N82E16820232530
> 
> Chipset Updated (latest was 19.10.16_19H1_WHQL)
> UEFI Updated (latest was 1.80)
> 
> Haven't had any luck using XMP - just trying to my hardest to get close to the advertised XMP settings, nothing overly fancy... Endless boot cycles when I try to leverage DRAM calculator and use the tightened timings. Same for both UEFI / RyzenMaster Software. If I restore my UEFI settings to default, and then engage the XMP profile, it will boot, but the mouse cursor will freeze and eventually restart without warning.
> 
> Not sure of many next steps here... Perhaps returning the RAM, eating the restocking fee, and buying something off the Qualified Vendor List (QVL)?


I was using that ram, and had no problems at all, run a test on the ram, i think you have a faulty stick, happened to me when i first bought them for my x470 board, they run flawlessly in my x570 taichi, so i would imagine its the ram.

Were did you get the chipset drivers? AMD list them as Revision Number
1.8.19.0915 for windows 10 64 bit.


----------



## homestyle

X570 Taichi.

Is it possible to control case fans plugged into the motherboard fan headers based off the chipset temperatures? If the chipset heatsink fan can be controlled by chipset temp, then it seems like this is possible???

And can you control case fans based on the gpu temp?


----------



## muzz

Fusionpro said:


> No dice on my end... Thanks for the notes though.
> 
> ASRock x570 Extreme 4
> Ryzen 3700x
> G.Skill DDR4 3200 14-14-14-34
> https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232530?Item=N82E16820232530
> 
> Chipset Updated (latest was 19.10.16_19H1_WHQL)
> UEFI Updated (latest was 1.80)
> 
> Haven't had any luck using XMP - just trying to my hardest to get close to the advertised XMP settings, nothing overly fancy... Endless boot cycles when I try to leverage DRAM calculator and use the tightened timings. Same for both UEFI / RyzenMaster Software. If I restore my UEFI settings to default, and then engage the XMP profile, it will boot, but the mouse cursor will freeze and eventually restart without warning.
> 
> Not sure of many next steps here... Perhaps returning the RAM, eating the restocking fee, and buying something off the Qualified Vendor List (QVL)?


I have the X570 Extreme4 Wifi ax, and I'm pretty sure the EXACT same ram, and on my 3600 I couldn't even do rated timings until I updated the bios to 1.60 (was shipped with 1.1).
Once I updated/set defaults, and set manual 3200/14 it worked NP, then I upped it to 3600/18, it ran Aida NP, then I tried 3800/19 and Aida still ran NP (I did NOT Stress test the memory at 36/3800 settings, I was too busy playing games).
EDIT: I DID Up the VDimm to 1.45, and set SOC to 1.1. At 19/3800 I also had to disable gear down, and the bios set the Cas to 15. I had an old HD drop out, so I dropped settings to figure out what happened(coincidence I think, it wasn't recognized the day after playing till 3am shutoff)., and haven't reset default/profile.
The latest Bios I see for MY board, AND your board, on the Asrock website, is 1.70(8/14- I bet the bios is the same), which I haven't flashed to yet, but have DL'd it.
The All in one with VGA driver you listed is the latest on Asrocks website, but AMD themselves released a new Chipset driver on 8/19.

Good Luck


----------



## homestyle

x570 taichi.

I need memory help please. I'm on 2.0 bios.

I cannot load up my stock memory settings. It defaults to 2133, but I have 3200mhz cl14 kit.

When I manually set 3200 and hit save and exit, the system cycles 4 times and then takes a long time to boot up but memory is back to 2133. I've also tried loading XMP #1 settings, but it does the same thing.


----------



## Kalibee

I suffered difficulty in setting RGB setting in X570 TAICHI.

First, the error code 000000xxx? => the RGB Rome broken I thought, we should reset the RGB ROM.

Second, the error code FFFFFFFFF? => Addressing problem, we should reset the RGM ROM. 

the reset procedure is in C:\Program Files (x86)\ASRock Utility\ASRRGBLED\Bin , WriteFW <= what we have to do is click this file.

BUT, there is real issue that most of us get through.

" WE CANNOT LAUNCH the PROGRAM "

I experienced this issue, too. so I found something weird in EVENT VIEWER.
I saw "storahci" warning. 
Usually, we will shut the program off in task manager, but I waited.
After exact 10 minutes, it tried 10 times, with 10 warning, and program open.

So, the solution that I found is 'just wait for 10 minutes' and don't touch the 'number of addressable LED' in ARGB setting.
It will make issue FFFFFFFFF... 

I wish this tip helps you


----------



## Fusionpro

Wickedtme said:


> I was using that ram, and had no problems at all, run a test on the ram, i think you have a faulty stick, happened to me when i first bought them for my x470 board, they run flawlessly in my x570 taichi, so i would imagine its the ram.
> 
> Were did you get the chipset drivers? AMD list them as Revision Number
> 1.8.19.0915 for windows 10 64 bit.


I've done some memory testing via windows and DRAM calculator, no errors reported. My next step is to test single stick at a time... ASRock seems to want me to test each memory stick individually for 3200mhz. For some reason the RAM clips are only on the one side for the x570 board and under my radiator fans... -.-

So, I have to take out a fan to get the memory out. Except I can't take out the fan, because the GPU is too close for me to use a standard screwdriver. 

Maddening. @Wickedtme - I'm using that RAM on the x570 Extreme4, I haven't heard as good things about this board compared to the Taichi on the memory front... You're still thinking swapping out the RAM might be the way to go? Thanks for all the help. Cheers.


----------



## homestyle

homestyle said:


> x570 taichi.
> 
> I need memory help please. I'm on 2.0 bios.
> 
> I cannot load up my stock memory settings. It defaults to 2133, but I have 3200mhz cl14 kit.
> 
> When I manually set 3200 and hit save and exit, the system cycles 4 times and then takes a long time to boot up but memory is back to 2133. I've also tried loading XMP #1 settings, but it does the same thing.


I ended up fixing my problem. Apparently, you need to populate the 2nd and 4th banks of memory first. I had populated the first and 3rd because I had the cooler clearance and I wanted to have shorter traces between the memory and cpu for those MONSTER memory overclocks.

I guess they did this to have more cooler compatibility.

But still very strange that populating the wrong memory banks would do this. Makes no sense why xmp profiles would not work on the 2nd and 4th memory banks.


----------



## homestyle

homestyle said:


> X570 Taichi.
> 
> Is it possible to control case fans plugged into the motherboard fan headers based off the chipset temperatures? If the chipset heatsink fan can be controlled by chipset temp, then it seems like this is possible???
> 
> And can you control case fans based on the gpu temp?


There is an option in the bios to have the case fans run off the motherboard temp. I haven't used this option though.

No way to control case fans based on gpu temp.


----------



## n3o611

Seems like the ABBA Agesa is out, lets hope ASRock updates ASAP. According to Reddit the "boost bug" is fixed.

If anyone has a beta bios yet... let me know!


----------



## homestyle

On the website, I see a download for motherboard utility for the Taichi X570.

What is this?

Is it a way to control fan speeds within windows?


----------



## Wickedtme

Yes, it allows you to control fans and other things from software.


----------



## stewwy

ON SALE https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASRock-X57...129766&s=gateway&sprefix=X570+,aps,149&sr=8-1

2 left, just bought one coming from an Asus C6H got a 3600 until the 3950 is here


----------



## Fusionpro

Wickedtme said:


> I was using that ram, and had no problems at all, run a test on the ram, i think you have a faulty stick, happened to me when i first bought them for my x470 board, they run flawlessly in my x570 taichi, so i would imagine its the ram.
> 
> Were did you get the chipset drivers? AMD list them as Revision Number
> 1.8.19.0915 for windows 10 64 bit.



1.8.19.0915 is indeed my chipset driver from AMD, and 1.7 as the UEFI. 

I've taken the RAM and put it into my mate's x570 board and it runs at XMP stable out of the box, no configuration required. x570 AORUS Pro Wifi with Ryzen 3700x as well. Does anybody in this thread have RAM going on an ASRock x570 Extreme4 at CAS 14 or less? In looking at the QVL for RAM, I haven't seen any qualified memory sticks with 14 timings... Wondering if that's my issue...? 

ASRock replied with _"the problem might related with memory controller on the m/b. You can start exchange the m/b to seller first. Hope the new replacement board fix the issue you are having."
_

I'm waiting to hear back from G.Skill on whether this model could be validated as QVL... I really don't want to replace the mobo - anything else you folks think I could check to rule out a mobo issue? I've got 17 days on the clock for returns on the components 

EDIT: Called G.Skill and got a human right away, great support response. Talked candidly about it all... The ASRock x570 Extreme4 is supported with F4-3200C14D-16GFX G.Skill 16GB 14-14-14-34 memory. Since I've discounted the memory as the problem, with it passing all tests and being stable in another x570 board at XMP settings... *I'm left with the question: Motherboard Replacement, or is it a faulty Ryzen 3700x. *

Best way to test? Thoughts?


----------



## Wickedtme

Fusionpro said:


> 1.8.19.0915 is indeed my chipset driver from AMD, and 1.7 as the UEFI.
> 
> I've taken the RAM and put it into my mate's x570 board and it runs at XMP stable out of the box, no configuration required. x570 AORUS Pro Wifi with Ryzen 3700x as well. Does anybody in this thread have RAM going on an ASRock x570 Extreme4 at CAS 14 or less? In looking at the QVL for RAM, I haven't seen any qualified memory sticks with 14 timings... Wondering if that's my issue...?
> 
> ASRock replied with _"the problem might related with memory controller on the m/b. You can start exchange the m/b to seller first. Hope the new replacement board fix the issue you are having."
> _
> 
> I'm waiting to hear back from G.Skill on whether this model could be validated as QVL... I really don't want to replace the mobo - anything else you folks think I could check to rule out a mobo issue? I've got 17 days on the clock for returns on the components
> 
> EDIT: Called G.Skill and got a human right away, great support response. Talked candidly about it all... The ASRock x570 Extreme4 is supported with F4-3200C14D-16GFX G.Skill 16GB 14-14-14-34 memory. Since I've discounted the memory as the problem, with it passing all tests and being stable in another x570 board at XMP settings... *I'm left with the question: Motherboard Replacement, or is it a faulty Ryzen 3700x. *
> 
> Best way to test? Thoughts?


Sounds like it may be the motherboard, especially since their support said to start the return process. It sucks when this happens, my flare x kit had issues with errors, and had to return it, but yours sound like its the memory controller. Its could be on the chip also. Do you have another ryzen cpu you can swap out with to test? Have you tried the latest bios 2.0, might want to give it a shot to see.


----------



## Fusionpro

Is there a new BIOS out? I still see 1.7 as the latest:

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X570 Extreme4/index.asp#BIOS

I bought the 3700x at a Microcenter and am nearing the 15 day return policy... Wondering if they'll entertain the replacement on it. Don't have anybody else nearby that has a 3700x I can test with at present unfortunately. Sounds like the best path is:

1) Try another CPU in my board if possible - see if XMP settings are stable. 
2a) If stable, replace CPU.
2b) If unstable, keep original CPU and replace mobo

I feel like a bad CPU is awfully rare. I've also never used AMD before - always been Intel. I understand this can happen to anybody, just feels bad for the first AMD build to have this issue heh. and BLRGLKRGLAFJ I really don't want to redo all these component installations. 

Anybody know how picky companies are for returning boards? They make a point of saying all original packaging, manuals, etc. Fairly sure I have most of it...


----------



## Wickedtme

Fusionpro said:


> Is there a new BIOS out? I still see 1.7 as the latest:
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X570 Extreme4/index.asp#BIOS
> 
> I bought the 3700x at a Microcenter and am nearing the 15 day return policy... Wondering if they'll entertain the replacement on it. Don't have anybody else nearby that has a 3700x I can test with at present unfortunately. Sounds like the best path is:
> 
> 1) Try another CPU in my board if possible - see if XMP settings are stable.
> 2a) If stable, replace CPU.
> 2b) If unstable, keep original CPU and replace mobo
> 
> I feel like a bad CPU is awfully rare. I've also never used AMD before - always been Intel. I understand this can happen to anybody, just feels bad for the first AMD build to have this issue heh. and BLRGLKRGLAFJ I really don't want to redo all these component installations.
> 
> Anybody know how picky companies are for returning boards? They make a point of saying all original packaging, manuals, etc. Fairly sure I have most of it...


I have the Taichi, were at 2.0, sorry for that. I hope you have no problems returning it, i gave up on Intel many years ago, and switched to AMD, have never had a problem yet, so i think its just a fluke for you.


----------



## Timer5

My Trusty X370 Taichi recently blew out 4 of its back USB ports leaving me with a single USB 3.1 type A, 2 USB 3 and the ever useless USB type C port. Because of that I moved to the X570 taichi after playing with it for a day or so these are the results of my OC. So far it seems to turbo far lower than the X370 taichi did with most turbos on my 3900x only reaching 4.3 vs 4.45 on my X370 using PBO I also find that the X570 board doesn't turbo as hard or as long as as the X370 so it will lower clocks faster and keep the turbos up for a much shorter period of time so hoping the BIOS update fixes that. I did find my kit of 3200mhz CL 16 memory overclocks far better on the board though, got it up to 3568Mhz (BCLK is 101) and got the timings pretty tight for my kit. So far the performance while better with the new kit is still trailing behind the X370 with its higher turbos so hoping with the next BIOS update I can get the turbos of my the X370 board with the memory OCing of this board. Below is my memory timings and setup if anyone wanted to use them as a reference. Sadly I can't get to 3600Mhz even when dropping the BCLK to 100 it will post but freezes on the post so I settled with 3568 and tight timings.


----------



## looncraz

Timer5 said:


> My Trusty X370 Taichi recently blew out 4 of its back USB ports leaving me with a single USB 3.1 type A, 2 USB 3 and the ever useless USB type C port. Because of that I moved to the X570 taichi after playing with it for a day or so these are the results of my OC. So far it seems to turbo far lower than the X370 taichi did with most turbos on my 3900x only reaching 4.3 vs 4.45 on my X370 using PBO I also find that the X570 board doesn't turbo as hard or as long as as the X370 so it will lower clocks faster and keep the turbos up for a much shorter period of time so hoping the BIOS update fixes that. I did find my kit of 3200mhz CL 16 memory overclocks far better on the board though, got it up to 3568Mhz (BCLK is 101) and got the timings pretty tight for my kit. So far the performance while better with the new kit is still trailing behind the X370 with its higher turbos so hoping with the next BIOS update I can get the turbos of my the X370 board with the memory OCing of this board. Below is my memory timings and setup if anyone wanted to use them as a reference. Sadly I can't get to 3600Mhz even when dropping the BCLK to 100 it will post but freezes on the post so I settled with 3568 and tight timings.


Boost clocks will soon be improved. Next BIOS update should cover it.


----------



## Nizzen

Any ABBA beta bios out?

I'm using Asrock x570 Taichi with 3900x

Msi have ABBA beta bioses out now! 

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=323855.0


----------



## AvengedRobix

Ho.. i've a crosshair Vii and i'm looking tonoass on taichi x570.. anyone can test my RAM Setting and stare the result? Tnx









Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A6013 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## n3o611

is anyone able to mod a x570 taichi bios with latest SMU?


----------



## homestyle

On the X570 taichi, which of the usb ports run off the cpu?


----------



## Nizzen

Bios 2.1 abba is online 🙂


----------



## Nehuy

Now getting 4.4Ghz on more than two cores


----------



## flyingahh

Nehuy said:


> Now getting 4.4Ghz on more than two cores


Do you have PBO + Auto OC enabled, or just stock settings?


----------



## JedixJarf

tbh, i'm probably going to just stay on old bios, running 4.4 ghz all core anyways.


----------



## AvengedRobix

New bios have support for CCX oc in bios?


----------



## flyingahh

Just installed bios 2.1 myself. Seems like it did the trick for my 3700x. Was getting max boost of 4.375ghz on 2 of my cores in Cinebench R15 single thread. Now getting max boost of 4.398ghz on 5 of my cores. My score went up like 3 points!

Btw, I do not have PBO or Auto OC enabled.

Also, the bios seems quite stable for me. No issues with my previous ram oc. I was on 1.8 before the update.


----------



## georaldc

Got the new bios and the best I got was 2 or 3 cores going up to 4.35? Didn't really test much though, will check again more thoroughly later.


----------



## mllrkllr88

The new bios (2.10 ABBA) is very good, its the one to be on guys!


----------



## homestyle

So what are the best settings for performance on the X570 Taichi?

Voltages (auto or offset)?
PBO (on or advanced)?
PBO Limits (custom or motherboard)? (and should I manually enter in values for PPT, TDC, EDC?)
Max CPU Boost clock override (0 - 200 mhz)?
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar?


----------



## Heuchler

Bitspower monoblock for ASROCK X570 TAICHI
https://shop.bitspower.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_97_359&product_id=7359


----------



## looncraz

What I would like is a block that replaced the top plate over the chipset and m.2 drives. It could replace the fan and just interface with the the existing chipset heatsink or it could replace the heatsink entirely (probably better).


----------



## Wickedtme

Heuchler said:


> Bitspower monoblock for ASROCK X570 TAICHI
> https://shop.bitspower.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_97_359&product_id=7359


This looks like a beautifull thing, wonder whats temps are like.


----------



## Wickedtme

looncraz said:


> What I would like is a block that replaced the top plate over the chipset and m.2 drives. It could replace the fan and just interface with the the existing chipset heatsink or it could replace the heatsink entirely (probably better).


I would imagine its coming soon, have you ever thought about the Asrock aqua?

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570%20AQUA/


----------



## looncraz

If the Aqua was more readily available.. and not $1,000... I would absolutely consider buying one. As it stands, I already have the X570 Taichi.


----------



## mllrkllr88

The Aqua is looking like an insane board for overclocking. I have seen fully memtest stable 5200c18 memory on that board...CRAZY


----------



## gucci904

*Just lucky ??*

I recently purchased a 3600X, Taichi X570 and some Geil 3600 Cas16
i slapped it all together and totally stock out of the box settings with the 2,10 bios, I was hitting 4400 on EVERY core. Gaming it would peak at 4400 about 50% of the time and drop as low as 4050

just for SAG I downloaded Ryzen Master ( Ive never used it ) and enabled PBO. After reading so many posts exclaiming it did nothing relevant, I was expecting the same

but I apparently got the luck ,,,,,,,Now I have three cores that occasionally boost to 4450 and two others that spike to 4424!!!

and also while playing the same game, the cpu clock now RARELY falls under 3350 and stays at 4400 at least 60% of the game play time !!! Go figure ???


----------



## mllrkllr88

gucci904 said:


> I recently purchased a 3600X, Taichi X570 and some Geil 3600 Cas16
> i slapped it all together and totally stock out of the box settings with the 2,10 bios, I was hitting 4400 on EVERY core. Gaming it would peak at 4400 about 50% of the time and drop as low as 4050
> 
> just for SAG I downloaded Ryzen Master ( Ive never used it ) and enabled PBO. After reading so many posts exclaiming it did nothing relevant, I was expecting the same
> 
> but I apparently got the luck ,,,,,,,Now I have three cores that occasionally boost to 4450 and two others that spike to 4424!!!
> 
> and also while playing the same game, the cpu clock now RARELY falls under 3350 and stays at 4400 at least 60% of the game play time !!! Go figure ???


Awesome! It sounds like you have a really nice CPU :thumb: Memory running XMP ok? 3600c16 is nice and speedy :h34r-smi


----------



## gucci904

Yes. Memory is 3600 FAST setting on Ryzen Calculator runs 14-15-14-14-28 at 1.38v 

G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) 

Castle 360EX Just changed over to Conductonaught; Lowered temps about 3 degrees C, Full load running Folding home max never reaches 160F. Average is about 55-57C depending on ambient, After folding for at least 1 hour, All cores run level at 4174 100% load

Moded the SB with 14kW thermal pads as well as the VRM sinks this week. Does almost nothing for the SB temps. Likely because of the 1080 TI blowing on it. Again, about 2-3C lower on VRMs but the 3600X doesn't stress them at all


----------



## mllrkllr88

gucci904 said:


> Yes. Memory is 3600 FAST setting on Ryzen Calculator runs 14-15-14-14-28 at 1.38v
> 
> G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800)
> 
> Castle 360EX Just changed over to Conductonaught; Lowered temps about 3 degrees C, Full load running Folding home max never reaches 160F. Average is about 55-57C depending on ambient, After folding for at least 1 hour, All cores run level at 4174 100% load
> 
> Moded the SB with 14kW thermal pads as well as the VRM sinks this week. Does almost nothing for the SB temps. Likely because of the 1080 TI blowing on it. Again, about 2-3C lower on VRMs but the 3600X doesn't stress them at all


That is some smoking memory for daily use, well done! Those Trident Z Royals are running the A2 PCB layout which I have noted makes a huge different for memory OC on this board. The standard A0 works well, and produces good results, but the A2 is noticeably better. I am running 4533 CL14-13-13 @ 1.95v for benching purposes, and this seems to be the limit of B-DIE on this board.

I also loved your input on the SB heat output. People make a big deal about it, but it's really not much to be concerned about. The stock thermal pad is quite good and the stock fan is not very noisy, at least in my opinion. I have been running the stock heatsink, with the top armor removed, at all and it's perfect.


----------



## yv-fr

Just for infos i ve make mine 4400 G.Skill run at 4000 and IF at 1866


----------



## gucci904

1.95 V ???? You could make waffles at that voltage ! 

astounding OC at 4533 cas 14 tho !! What cpu ?

I was able to do 3733, 14-15-15-32 @1.45 but cant raise IF one bit past 1800 ! 1833 and any other setting past that will not boot and requires a CMOS clear 

I didn't realize any real world benefit from the addition mem speed without the IF increase so I backed it back down. 

SB temp has always seemed a trivial issue to me. I run the fan in silent mode and full speed and I cant hear it over the radiator fans on either setting ! 

I have two 970 Pro's and a Force MP500 under the shield and Ive never experienced throttling or shut downs even when moving 40Gb movie files

But in fairness, I used the same 14Kw Thermal pads for all three instead of the ones that came stock


----------



## mllrkllr88

...showstopper 





Stay tuned for the testing :h34r-smi


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> ...showstopper
> 
> Stay tuned for the testing :h34r-smi


Ahhh the dream board, that sucker is going to be amazing, im sure. Anctious to see results.
I am already impressed with the cut out for the sata connections, easier cable management. I garther thats the water block for the chipset under that blue tape?


----------



## Wickedtme

On another note, and before deployment of the 3950X, (coincidence?) new microcode update for Ryzens.

Title: AMD Ryzen CPUs Getting New Microcode With Over 100 Improvements Next Month

https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-cpus-new-microcode-bios-agesa-1004,40549.html


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> Yes. Memory is 3600 FAST setting on Ryzen Calculator runs 14-15-14-14-28 at 1.38v
> 
> G.SKILL Trident Z Royal Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800)
> 
> Castle 360EX Just changed over to Conductonaught; Lowered temps about 3 degrees C, Full load running Folding home max never reaches 160F. Average is about 55-57C depending on ambient, After folding for at least 1 hour, All cores run level at 4174 100% load
> 
> Moded the SB with 14kW thermal pads as well as the VRM sinks this week. Does almost nothing for the SB temps. Likely because of the 1080 TI blowing on it. Again, about 2-3C lower on VRMs but the 3600X doesn't stress them at all


Gskill Royal Silver is really good memory, im using the same settings as you, i didn't bother with advanced settings as i see no need really, in relation to the possible speed gain, i believe its most likely for stability.

[URL="



[/URL]

I had purchased Gskill Neo with same latency, but returned it, as the royal silver needed less voltage to do the same job. I believe that Neo may possibly be the royal silver in disguise (Neo much more expensive though for 3600 CL14), plus the rgb on the royal silver is amazingly nice, especially since im not a huge fan of multicolor rbg, however love 1 or 2 colors looks classier to me. 

[URL="



[/URL]


----------



## gucci904

*How'd you get your writes so high ?*

I agree about the Neo. Marketing gimmick. 

Really like my subdued all blue look

Mem scores I cant even touch ! VERY nice work brother !


----------



## chas1723

I have a x570 Taichi incoming. I am pairing it with a 3800x. Any tips for setting it up? I have been with my 3770k since they first came out. Any do's and don't's as far as settings would be greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

chas1723 said:


> I have a x570 Taichi incoming. I am pairing it with a 3800x. Any tips for setting it up? I have been with my 3770k since they first came out. Any do's and don't's as far as settings would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh wow man, congrats! I would start things off by flashing the latest bios, it has some advancements that you really want. As for other settings, there is alot of info out there, but honestly, I would suggest trying to experiment and read some documentation for yourself...instead of just applying some random bios profiles. That's half the fun of having a new system, playing around in the bios and learning things.


----------



## mllrkllr88

As for the Trident Z Neo, there is no magic to them. They are all just b-die with different heatsinks, XMP profile is meaningless. I am working on a review for Neo's right now, 3600c16-16-16, they are average B-Die...nothing special to them other than slightly tweaked XMP profile to have better comparability with AMD chipsets. 

It's all still luck with B-Die. I've tested wayy too many kits to count and one of the best I've ever had was the low end, cheap 3200c14 bin. G.Skill is putting EOL Samsung in the Neo, so I guess we have to wait a while for the good Micron G.Skill "AMD" memory to launch...

Here is a sneak peek at some of the results (all done with 1.50 Vdimm or less)


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> As for the Trident Z Neo, there is no magic to them. They are all just b-die with different heatsinks, XMP profile is meaningless. I am working on a review for Neo's right now, 3600c16-16-16, they are average B-Die...nothing special to them other than slightly tweaked XMP profile to have better comparability with AMD chipsets.
> 
> It's all still luck with B-Die. I've tested wayy too many kits to count and one of the best I've ever had was the low end, cheap 3200c14 bin. G.Skill is putting EOL Samsung in the Neo, so I guess we have to wait a while for the good Micron G.Skill "AMD" memory to launch...
> 
> Here is a sneak peek at some of the results (all done with 1.50 Vdimm or less)


3600 CLK13-12-12-12 seems very fast, and is the best results, is that at 1.5 volts?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> 3600 CLK13-12-12-12 seems very fast, and is the best results, is that at 1.5 volts?


Yeah 1.50 VDimm bios (slightly more real) with strong VDDG and SOC volts tho.


----------



## 8GIR8

Anyone have dual rank bdie 3600 cl16 16 gb x2 setup stable?

I'm rma the ram but curious to see if it might be a board incomparability. There are very few dual rank kits listed on the qvl for the x570 Creator.


----------



## chas1723

Got my x570 taichi/3800x setup. No problems so far. Seems to hit 4.6 on it's own pretty regularly. 

One question I have is how to turn the lighting off when my computer is off. I looked in the bios but didn't see anything. I am running the newest bios.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cinemaniarota

chas1723 said:


> Got my x570 taichi/3800x setup. No problems so far. Seems to hit 4.6 on it's own pretty regularly.
> 
> One question I have is how to turn the lighting off when my computer is off. I looked in the bios but didn't see anything. I am running the newest bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Hi. Look this...

http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...e=x570-taichi-all-the-issues-ive-had-thus-far


----------



## chas1723

cinemaniarota said:


> Hi. Look this...
> 
> http://forum.asrock.com/forum_posts...e=x570-taichi-all-the-issues-ive-had-thus-far


That worked. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathAngel

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to share my AsRock X570M Pro4 results. I bought it to replace an MSI B450M Mortar (which will go into a second machine with an R5 2600). I also bought a new kit of 4x16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Red 3000C15 RAM from Amazon.de for 299€ and I got an Intel AX200 M.2 card with a separate set of two antennae. The antennae fit perfectly in the already existing IO plate holes (there are three and the AX200 has a third solder point for a MHF socket, but it is not populated and the third hole is used as an external DIY clear CMOS button in my build). You have to enable Wifi and Bluetooth in the BIOS, then it works fine. I mostly bought the wifi because it was 20€ total and I wanted the flexibility if I ever move the (small) PC around or to another house. It is now a more complete package.

I haven't messed with CPU settings on the new board. With the Mortar, the latest ABBA BIOS had 6 cores jumping to 4400 MHz single core clock and all cores being between 4100 and 4275 MHz while loaded. With the AsRock it seems to be a bit slower, especially the single core clock speed. But it isn't really noticeable in day to day usage, since the CPU is more than powerful enough for my current tasks, so I haven't fine tuned PBO or general overclocking, just maxed out all the limits and that's it.

RAM OC is another thing. I bought that 64GB kit because it was a good price and I wanted it maxed. It turned out to be a great overclocker. My previous 2 x 16 GB 3200C18 kit (HyperX, Micron rev E) clocked to 3533C16 on the Mortar with the 3700X. The new 4 x 16 GB 3000C15 kit (Ballistix, Micron rev E) easily clock to 3900C16 with a 1:1 FCLK setting on similar voltages to the Mortar. I haven't really fine tuned the timings, but they aren't the worst I think. I've been using it like this for a couple of weeks and it is stable. Also ran Karhu RAM Test to 8k% as the first test. As always, it is difficult to say how much is down to the CPU memory controller, the board layout (T-Topology) and the RAM ICs themselves. I'm just insanely happy about the results.

Compared to the B450, the addition of PCIe 4.0 is mostly notable, because B450 only has 2.0 from the chipset. So the expansion capabilities of the B450 platform are definitely limited. One of my NVME drives only ran at 2.0 speeds and that disabled the PCIe 2.0 x4 slot. One x1 slot was covered by the GPU anyway so I only had USB and one 2.0 x1 slot open for expansion. The AsRock on the other hand has all 4.0 slots, so even using the two M.2 ones I still have an x4 and an x1 4.0 slot. Once 4.0 cards become available, the x1 could be enough to run a 10Gb ethernet card for example. It has the Wifi/BT option onboard, which is a nice to have (no need for a USB dongle). It has more OC options in the BIOS, but I'm not sure that all of them actually do something and they are duplicated at times and it is a bit hard to tell which ones override the others (AsRock seems to have a "throw everything at the wall and see what sticks" approach, which is fine for total noobs who don't enter the BIOS or those who are a bit more experienced but confusing for newcomers who want to learn). It has more SATA ports (don't care) and more fan / pump headers (nice) than the Mortar. Fan control in the BIOS is also fine, but the hysteresis seems to be too small since they ramp up and down seemingly randomly sometimes even when the system is supposedly idle. I'll have to look into that, yet. The SB fan can be controlled as well (tied to SB temperature probe) and it runs at roughly 2200 RPM for an SB temperature or 56°C for me. I don't hear it over the 120mm Noctua case fans (700 - 900 RPM idle) and the other CPU/GPU cooler fans. M.2 temperatures are also no issue at all, wether under the Armor or not. Intel LAN, ALC1200, VRM's okay. Overall, you can see that it is a board based on the flagship chipset. But it is also a typical AsRock budget board. If there was a B550 with PCIe 3.0 from the chipset and a Mortar like implementation of it, I'd be all over that, as I don't think I'll need 4.0 for the next several years still. As it stands, this is the most advanced mATX board for AM4. If you can live with mITX, there are better boards. I don't have an mITX build and because of it, I like the extra expansion capabilities (and cheaper price) of mATX. I got the X570M Pro4 as a customer return from a reputable e-tailer for a good price (158€ including shipping vs 190€). Without that reduced price, I would have gotten another Mortar (Titanium) for my second build for 80€ to 100€ and been fine with it, not missing anything vital.

If you guys have any questions, let me know and I'll try and answer them. 

Best regards
-DA


----------



## USNcole

Is this thread for the X570 Aqua as well?


----------



## homestyle

For X570 Taichi, should we be installing the X570 chipset drivers from the AMD website?

What are we missing by not installing?

And how about the intel bluetooth and wireless lan driver from asrock website?


----------



## Wickedtme

New Bios for the X570 Taichi just released, not sure what its about, says "Fix CPU Power consumption report" whatever that means LOL
Any ideals?

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X570%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## Wickedtme

homestyle said:


> For X570 Taichi, should we be installing the X570 chipset drivers from the AMD website?
> 
> What are we missing by not installing?
> 
> And how about the intel bluetooth and wireless lan driver from asrock website?


The Chipset drivers are always being improved, a good example being the Ryzen Power settings added. The updates for hardware drivers, like the Bluetooth, just improve performance and stability,
and i believe increase compatibility with Windows.


----------



## Timer5

about to test it out will post if I spot any big issues, or major changes to my system


----------



## Timer5

and no real changes same performance roughly all within margin of error and same turbo rates roughly so not much to report.


----------



## looncraz

Wickedtme said:


> New Bios for the X570 Taichi just released, not sure what its about, says "Fix CPU Power consumption report" whatever that means LOL
> Any ideals?
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X570%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


IIRC, this should fix the bug where PBO values weren't being reported properly (seeing 1% power usage in Ryzen Master instead of, for example, 80%).

I am not sure this will have any other functional impact, but I'll try it out.


----------



## chas1723

I will probably update the bios when I get home. I would not expect much though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wickedtme

After update, i had to go into bios and reset everything that had gone back to default, thought, hey why not try 3733 Mhz on the ram, and poof.
Even with the higher CL, still getting high numbers. Seems pretty solid, but ill run Karhu Ramtest for a while to make sure all is good.


----------



## chas1723

So it seems the bios update killed Asrock Polychrome RGB. It crashes out every time i try to launch it now. I have uninstalled it, reinstalled it. None of that works. I would guess it is just junky software but going into bios, none of the RGB settings take effect there either.


----------



## Wickedtme

chas1723 said:


> So it seems the bios update killed Asrock Polychrome RGB. It crashes out every time i try to launch it now. I have uninstalled it, reinstalled it. None of that works. I would guess it is just junky software but going into bios, none of the RGB settings take effect there either.


Ive been having problems with this program forever, does work sometimes though. Have you installed the latest chipset drivers? Not sure if it helps, but like i said, mine is working intermittently, so maybe thats why. I hate it, because it conflicts with Gskills RGB program for my Gskill royal silver ram, have to use Polychrome to change colors on the ram.


----------



## Mr 007

i have now . On my ROG STRIX - GAMING 570 .

Latenc 61.7 
Have A nice day


----------



## chas1723

Wickedtme said:


> Ive been having problems with this program forever, does work sometimes though. Have you installed the latest chipset drivers? Not sure if it helps, but like i said, mine is working intermittently, so maybe thats why. I hate it, because it conflicts with Gskills RGB program for my Gskill royal silver ram, have to use Polychrome to change colors on the ram.


I have all the latest everything. I just put this system together last week. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wickedtme

chas1723 said:


> I have all the latest everything. I just put this system together last week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ya, the program sucks, wish they would fix it. The thing is, once you get the colors changed, you dont need it anymore.
Settings wont stick on gskill ram, hence my problem, once it starts acting up, only way to kill it is with task manager.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> After update, i had to go into bios and reset everything that had gone back to default, thought, hey why not try 3733 Mhz on the ram, and poof.
> Even with the higher CL, still getting high numbers. Seems pretty solid, but ill run Karhu Ramtest for a while to make sure all is good.


Crushing performance there dude! I am going to give this a crack and see what I can come up with later in the week. Tonight I am going to have my first LN2 session with AQUA and 3900. Looking forward to testing out the new bios on Taichi also.


----------



## Chedo

This thread is golden, thank you mllrkllr88! I got my x570 Taichi and 3800x in September and bought 4x8gb G.Skill 3600 16-19-19-39-58 (F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC). I highly recommend these sticks because they are dirty cheap (around 260 euros for 4x8gb sticks) and have big potential. So would like to share some info coz I spent month stabilizing my RAM OC. 

They are Hynix CJR. On my X570 Taichi + 3800X I was able to run them stable 3733mhz CL16-18-19-8-28-48-489-1T 36.9ohm 1.5v, Soc voltage 1.100 with Gear Down Mod On + 1866 Infinity Fabric. I had smth like 54000 Read/Copy and latency 67.0. 
I played with the Gear Down Mod Off (since it always changes my CL15 to CL16) and was able to run them on 1.5v CL15 3733mhz SOC 1.150 and all the other timings same. 54500+ Read/Copy and latency 66.6 (I know :devil-smi ). However it was only benchmark stable. I am absolutely sure if I had more knowledge of what am I actually doing, I would get CL 15 stable in Gear Down Off by tinkering with secondary timings and voltages. 

Now I run 3800mhz + 1900 IF Gear Down ON. When I started in September, I had old bios and I was simply not able to run 3800mhz, but then I discovered that with the new 2.10 ABBA bios I am able to run 1900 IF and 3800mhz cl16 stable! My timings and voltages right now: 16-19-19-8-36-56-489-1T 36.9ohm 1.5v SOC 1.2. Latency 66.0. Oh the Joy! This thread and DRAM calculator helped me a lot, thx everyone! :heart:

P.S.: Interesting behavior that I have noticed is that VDDG voltage above 1.000 completely destabilizes my setup and crashes during benchmarks. I am not sure if I can get even better results by playing with timings and voltages more, so any advice is welcome, would love to get to cl15 or cl16-18-18 3800mhz... Is it even possible with Hynix CJR? Coz when I tried, I would not post or fail memtest so ceased experimenting


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> Crushing performance there dude! I am going to give this a crack and see what I can come up with later in the week. Tonight I am going to have my first LN2 session with AQUA and 3900. Looking forward to testing out the new bios on Taichi also.


Really anxious to see that review on the Aqua.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> Really anxious to see that review on the Aqua.


I reviewed Neo on Taichi and stuck to 1.50V or less for daily OC people. Just published this morning!
https://www.overclockers.com/g-skill-trident-z-neo-for-amd-x570/


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> I reviewed Neo on Taichi and stuck to 1.50V or less for daily OC people. Just published this morning!
> https://www.overclockers.com/g-skill-trident-z-neo-for-amd-x570/


I bought the Neo cl14 3600 ram, and returned it because price wise it was much more expensive then the Royal Silver i had bought, with no discernable speed increase, in fact the overclocked Royal Silver was much higher and at 1.45 V similar to the voltages you used in the article.
There was no difference in the ram, the Neo ran at the speeds i had set for the silver, but the Neo would not reach 3800 without issues, the Royal Silver did it easily, but timings were not as good. 3733 is the new sweet spot for my Royal Silver.
I am just wondering why your write speeds are so low in Aida in the article? Is it motherboard or ram related, or am i missing something in my set up that gives a higher reading?

Great article, thanks.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> I am just wondering why your write speeds are so low in Aida in the article? Is it motherboard or ram related, or am i missing something in my set up that gives a higher reading?
> Great article, thanks.


Yeah, I noticed that as well. I figured out that it's the 8c chip. I will run one on 3900 in the next few days and show you.


----------



## mllrkllr88

So here is the AIDA64 I promised. 4466c14-15 was about the best I could accomplish with all 16GB in OS. I tested out 5000 18-24-18 micron, it scores terrible in AIDA64.


Wait until AGESA 1.0.0.4 comes out, it's going to be good! I am testing it on Aqua now and I was able to get a free 100 MHz memory with micron.


----------



## skavan

*Newbie OC Results with 64GB Ram and 3900x*

Hi all,

Built a 3900x on Asrock x570 Creator with 64GB (4x16GB) Corsair LPX 3733Mhz Mem and Asus 2080Ti.

For the longest time, I couldn't get Fabric Clock above 1600mhz and in sync with MC (3400Mhz).
Fastest MC I could get was 3533, but the FC was stuck at 1600Mhz.
Using DRAM Calculator, hours of fiddling and a dose of sheer luck, I have found a combo that gives me memory timings of:

- 14-15-15-15 @ 3400Mhz and is stable (so far).

On the CPU, managed 4275Mhz All Cores, but unstable at 4300Mhz. So went with per CCX control of 4500/4425/4350/4300 at 1.35v and so far so good.

Benchmark results are attached....and I think the mem results are as good as I could expect with 64GB Ram. On the CPU side, the CB20 MP score is up there, but the Single Core Score is pretty weak --- anyone have any ideas on what I can do to push this?

I'm a rookie at all this -- so would love input and advice from the pros!

Cheers.


----------



## gucci904

*mehhh*

Been testing 1004 all day.

MANY many test runs and comparisons

X570 Taichi---3600X--3600 cas 14 mem 1800 FCLK

Reinstalled AMD chipset drivers after flash

Absolutely stable with zero issues

unfortunately ZERO change in scores or boost behavior that I can discern

EDIT ONE: In spite of what looks like higher clocks ( ABOVE specs ) there seems to be only very minor score increases

Edit TWO: Using Ryzen Master I clicked AGAIN on AutoOverclock and was rewarded with the restart question ( which I hadn't received before and after chipset reinstall ) and VIOLA !! 

Every benchmark I could run showed a 2-3% INCREASE !

Cinebench was most surprising going from 3733 to 3782


----------



## mllrkllr88

gucci904 said:


> Been testing 1004 all day.


What board and bios are you running?


----------



## n3o611

mllrkllr88 said:


> What board and bios are you running?


His Post says X570 Taichi and I guess Bios 2.30 which is the only BetaBIOS with agesa 1.0.0.4 currently for that board!


----------



## gucci904

correct...X570 Taichi

beta bios AGESA 1004

quick note-----PBO continues to be useless


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> correct...X570 Taichi
> 
> beta bios AGESA 1004
> 
> quick note-----PBO continues to be useless


This: They also still employ the SMU firmware 46.53.00, which isn't surprising as beta BIOSes don't typically use the correct SMU. The final BIOSes will likely use a new SMU firmware.
This very likely will make a difference.


Could you link the Bios for me, thanks.

EDIT: Found it. Use at your own discretion, this is a Beta Bios.

https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1571896680&sw=AM4

Drop-down list at bottom of page for all ASRock motherboards, every bios version.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> Drop-down list at bottom of page for all ASRock motherboards, every bios version.


I am not finding anything there.


----------



## Ray666

The links to https://shop.jzelectronic.de bios files mostly are not persistant.

This link should always work (according to JZ):
https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?sw=AM4&kat=Bios

Click "Neue BIOSe für ASRock Serie AM4"

You will reach the page with the history...

22-25.10.19
X570 Phantom Gaming X - BIOS 2.30
X570 Taichi - BIOS 2.30
X570 Extreme4 - BIOS 2.01
X570M-Pro4 - BIOS 2.02
X470 Taichi Ultimate - BetaBIOS 3.71
X470 Taichi - BetaBIOS 3.71
X370 Taichi - BetaBIOS 5.91
X470 Gaming K4 - BetaBIOS 3.61
B450 Gaming K4 - BetaBIOS 3.81
B450 Pro4 - BetaBIOS 3.81
X470 Gaming-ITX/ac - BetaBIOS 3.53
B450 Gaming-ITX/ac - BetaBIOS 3.54 
...
and then scroll down to the list box named *"BIOS downloads Auswahl"*


----------



## Nizzen

Ray666 said:


> The links to https://shop.jzelectronic.de bios files mostly are not persistant.
> 
> This link should always work (according to JZ):
> https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?sw=AM4&kat=Bios
> 
> Click "Neue BIOSe für ASRock Serie AM4"
> 
> You will reach the page with the history...
> 
> 22-25.10.19
> X570 Phantom Gaming X - BIOS 2.30
> X570 Taichi - BIOS 2.30
> X570 Extreme4 - BIOS 2.01
> X570M-Pro4 - BIOS 2.02
> X470 Taichi Ultimate - BetaBIOS 3.71
> X470 Taichi - BetaBIOS 3.71
> X370 Taichi - BetaBIOS 5.91
> X470 Gaming K4 - BetaBIOS 3.61
> B450 Gaming K4 - BetaBIOS 3.81
> B450 Pro4 - BetaBIOS 3.81
> X470 Gaming-ITX/ac - BetaBIOS 3.53
> B450 Gaming-ITX/ac - BetaBIOS 3.54
> ...
> and then scroll down to the list box named *"BIOS downloads Auswahl"*


Nice !

I'm going to test the new bios to Asrock x570 with my 3900x 

Thank you!


----------



## homestyle

In what bios screen do I overclock the ram on the taichi? It looks like there are 2 different screens for this to happen.

is it the main screen, or do i go to the amd overclocking page, get past the disclaimer, and then change timings/speed?


----------



## Wickedtme

homestyle said:


> In what bios screen do I overclock the ram on the taichi? It looks like there are 2 different screens for this to happen.
> 
> is it the main screen, or do i go to the amd overclocking page, get past the disclaimer, and then change timings/speed?


I've done it from the second page, all settings are there, however, some of the other settings like proct are under advanced.
If you do the advanced settings from Ryzen Dram Calc, you may still have to go past disclaimer, i had to for memory interleave, etc.
I still have a hard time finding BGS and BGS Alt lol


----------



## Wickedtme

Installed 1.0.0.4. Results so far, frequencies seem to have gone down, not reaching PBO speeds for 3900X, most hovering around 4.55, however, i was able to get my ram timings faster.

Results so far;





































I am thinking they didn't use BIOS 2.11 for the beta version 2.30, but maybe a previous version, not sure why numbers are down.
The Karhu results are ongoing, seems pretty solid though so far.


----------



## paulerxx

Still waiting for 1.0.0.4. on my Asrock Gaming 4...


----------



## Wickedtme

paulerxx said:


> Still waiting for 1.0.0.4. on my Asrock Gaming 4...


I installed the beta version, its available on a site, look at the previous comments, someone provided a link and how to find the version you need.

This:

This link should always work (according to JZ):
https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?sw=AM4&kat=Bios

Click "Neue BIOSe für ASRock Serie AM4"

You will reach the page with the history...

22-25.10.19
X570 Phantom Gaming X - BIOS 2.30
X570 Taichi - BIOS 2.30
X570 Extreme4 - BIOS 2.01
X570M-Pro4 - BIOS 2.02
X470 Taichi Ultimate - BetaBIOS 3.71
X470 Taichi - BetaBIOS 3.71
X370 Taichi - BetaBIOS 5.91
X470 Gaming K4 - BetaBIOS 3.61
B450 Gaming K4 - BetaBIOS 3.81
B450 Pro4 - BetaBIOS 3.81
X470 Gaming-ITX/ac - BetaBIOS 3.53
B450 Gaming-ITX/ac - BetaBIOS 3.54


----------



## mllrkllr88

I did a quick test session with Micron E-Die over the weekend. I landed just shy of 5500 MHz. I hoped for alot more but its ok for a first test considering there is no way to increase memory frequency in OS. Hopefully in the near future we will have a way to increase BCLK in the OS so I can get more MHz validated.


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> I did a quick test session with Micron E-Die over the weekend. I landed just shy of 5500 MHz. I hoped for alot more but its ok for a first test considering there is no way to increase memory frequency in OS. Hopefully in the near future we will have a way to increase BCLK in the OS so I can get more MHz validated.


Pretty good results for first attempt.
I cant believe it didn't short out the board with all that ice on it, crazy, is the board protected somehow? If not, then your abusing it, send it to me now please ill baby that poor aqua with lots of power lol


----------



## mllrkllr88

Hahah, well, yeah it is protected with liquid electrical tape! The frozen moisture is not an issue, but if you look at the PCH you can see liquid there...that was an issue so I turned it off.


----------



## homestyle

on the x570 taichi, what setting do I change to set the 1:1 ratio for memory: infinity fabric?

can 3733 mhz be hit reliably?


----------



## zwiebl

help. just bought new system...
x570 taichi
3700x
Corsair VENGEANCELPX16GB (2X 8GB) DDR4 3600(Pc4-28800) C181.35V Desktop Memory -Black (CMK16GX4M2D3600C18) - its on qvl

when i enable xmp profile my pc wont boot. it tries 3 times then reset the ram speed to 2133 mhz.
first i bought a Patriot Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2x8GB) 3733MHz PC4-29800 Dual Memory Kit - PVS416G373C7K (not on qvl) - tried xmp didnt work. tried dram calculator und set the timings manually. calculated safe timings for 3733mhz, 3600mhz and 3200mhz. i think i found all timings that were given by the calculator... nothing worked.

so then i orderd the corsair kit wich is on qvl... thought i just load xmp and it would work... i also tried dram calculator with the corsair kit (safe timings 3600mhz).

dimms are inserterd to a1 and b1. also tried only 1 dimm. no success. 

need help


----------



## Wickedtme

4. We suggest that you install the memory modules on DDR4_A2 and DDR4_B2 first
for better DRAM compatibility on 2 DIMMs configuration.


This from the manual, worth a shot.


----------



## Wickedtme

homestyle said:


> on the x570 taichi, what setting do I change to set the 1:1 ratio for memory: infinity fabric?
> 
> can 3733 mhz be hit reliably?










[/url]



Yes it can, as you can see from xmp profile my ram is 3600 16 16 16 36, 1.35 volts,
Im running them at 1.46 Volts and solid as a rock @3733, tight timings.


----------



## zwiebl

Wickedtme said:


> 4. We suggest that you install the memory modules on DDR4_A2 and DDR4_B2 first
> for better DRAM compatibility on 2 DIMMs configuration.
> 
> 
> This from the manual, worth a shot.


thank you! that helped. loaded xmp and no problems. ure the best!


----------



## Wickedtme

zwiebl said:


> thank you! that helped. loaded xmp and no problems. ure the best!


No problem, glad it worked, i know how frustrating it gets sometimes.


----------



## Wickedtme

Another new beta bios for just Taichi, 2.46, i think i may have been right there was a problem with 2.30, because i was not reaching 4.6 MHz ever on my 3900X, maxing out at 4.55 MHz .
Will test it now and see the difference.

Heres the link, use at your own risk

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/ultimative-am4-uefi-bios-agesa-ubersicht-30-10-19-a-1228903.html


EDIT: Some results








[/url]








[/IMG]

Still not seeing anything over 4.55Ghz in HWiNFO


----------



## gucci904

*Any positive observations ?*

Worth even looking at ?


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> Worth even looking at ?


Memory tweaks seem good, but not sure if its worth it yet.


----------



## gucci904

*MSI boards are 50/50*

supposedly includes latest SMU firmware but I haven't seen anything confirming

Lots of reports that PBO is still broke...useless

some suggest that latencies have been further reduced but there are just as many who claim increases

also a LOT of reports of DECREASED frequencies again 

I think Ill hold off a bit on this one.

especially since my 3600X rarely ventures lower than 3350 and pretty frequently hits 4490 right now W/O PBO


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> supposedly includes latest SMU firmware but I haven't seen anything confirming
> 
> Lots of reports that PBO is still broke...useless
> 
> some suggest that latencies have been further reduced but there are just as many who claim increases
> 
> also a LOT of reports of DECREASED frequencies again
> 
> I think Ill hold off a bit on this one.
> 
> especially since my 3600X rarely ventures lower than 3350 and pretty frequently hits 4490 right now W/O PBO


Its definitely a new version of SMU 46.54, im going to try turning off PBO and see what i get for max frequencies on the CPU. Ill report back.










EDIT: After some testing, my thoughts were correct, without PBO enabled, you cannot go over 3800 GHz, again, my frequencies never go above 4550 GHz, which tells me there is still some work to be done on this bios version.

With PBO disabled, horrible score in Cinebench 20, much better with PBO enabled. With the new bios, my cinebench mutli core benchmark went up around 300 points, so something in this bios has changed, im also seeing a slight drop in memory latencies.








[/url]

Still not reaching 4.6 GHz Boost.


----------



## gucci904

*heavy sigh ......*

Looks like another example of " Hopes too high" in regards to anymore frequency gains. 

3800 and 3900 series seem to be benefiting from lower latencies but also lower boosts, while 3600 and 3700 seem to have suffered lower all core and single core boosting and NO change in memory performance !


EDIT: Couldn't stand waiting. BETA BIOS is now listed on Asrock page. DL'd and flashed. Underwhelmed to say the least. no changes in any test scores that were outside a margin of error. noticed no higher sustained boosts nor any single core boosting higher. If anything, single core was a tad lower 

possibly a slight decrease in memory latency 

The only GREAT change is far faster boot times and a more tolerant ( my best description ) bios. Changing settings no longer requires three reboots. Cold reboots no longer require reapplying user settings after three failed tries

PBO is still broke. MOPO is that it will never be anywhere near what was suggested


EDIT 2 : Memory latency IS indeed improved


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> Looks like another example of " Hopes too high" in regards to anymore frequency gains.
> 
> 3800 and 3900 series seem to be benefiting from lower latencies but also lower boosts, while 3600 and 3700 seem to have suffered lower all core and single core boosting and NO change in memory performance !
> 
> 
> EDIT: Couldn't stand waiting. BETA BIOS is now listed on Asrock page. DL'd and flashed. Underwhelmed to say the least. no changes in any test scores that were outside a margin of error. noticed no higher sustained boosts nor any single core boosting higher. If anything, single core was a tad lower
> 
> possibly a slight decrease in memory latency
> 
> The only GREAT change is far faster boot times and a more tolerant ( my best description ) bios. Changing settings no longer requires three reboots. Cold reboots no longer require reapplying user settings after three failed tries
> 
> PBO is still broke. MOPO is that it will never be anywhere near what was suggested
> 
> 
> EDIT 2 : Memory latency IS indeed improved


Im hoping theres a new beta soon, and this is not the final version.


----------



## gucci904

*I sure HOPE so !!!*



Wickedtme said:


> Im hoping theres a new beta soon, and this is not the final version.



This has been anticlimactic .....again !~

UPDATE: just finished a few hours of Rainbow 6 Siege

boost was NEVER higher than 4375 with this bios

was constantly 4400 and a few 4425 with previous beta !!!!


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> This has been anticlimactic .....again !~
> 
> UPDATE: just finished a few hours of Rainbow 6 Siege
> 
> boost was NEVER higher than 4375 with this bios
> 
> was constantly 4400 and a few 4425 with previous beta !!!!


What im curious about, is it ASRocks fault or AMD's fault? Im waiting to see some results from other board makers. I mean AMD said it would introduce over a 100 improvements.
The biggest improvement for most would be faster clocks, not what were getting now.
Again, its a beta, so maybe the final one will be the one.

EDIT: Other sites are reporting agesa 1004a or 1004b, ours is just agesa 1004, wonder what thats about.


----------



## gucci904

*Asrock has it posted*



Wickedtme said:


> What im curious about, is it ASRocks fault or AMD's fault? Im waiting to see some results from other board makers. I mean AMD said it would introduce over a 100 improvements.
> The biggest improvement for most would be faster clocks, not what were getting now.
> Again, its a beta, so maybe the final one will be the one.
> 
> EDIT: Other sites are reporting agesa 1004a or 1004b, ours is just agesa 1004, wonder what thats about.




as .....2.46	11/1/2019	Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 Patch B


This is what Im using


Ran folding home all night maxed out. No issues. slightly lower CPU temps by maybe 2 or 3 C


Here is something to ponder, to casual observation clock speeds seem consistently LOWER but performance remains almost identical ????

EDIT: Played around with some settings and completely uninstalled and reinstalled all chip set drivers, then uninstalled and reinstalled RM and I'm back to several cores boosting 100Mhz OVER rated boost again !

This is a real head scratcher.......


----------



## Ray666

Wickedtme said:


> What im curious about, is it ASRocks fault or AMD's fault? Im waiting to see some results from other board makers. I mean AMD said it would introduce over a 100 improvements.
> The biggest improvement for most would be faster clocks, not what were getting now.
> Again, its a beta, so maybe the final one will be the one.
> 
> EDIT: Other sites are reporting agesa 1004a or 1004b, ours is just agesa 1004, wonder what thats about.


AMD did not say that agesa 1004(a/b) will introduce 100 improvements/fixes, that was MSI.
But regarding the curious behavior of the 1004b i think it's not ASRocks fault. That is AMD!
My X570_MEG_Ace shows the same PBO clock behavior with the newest bios, which is declared as 1004b final.
Yes, cold start is shorter and yes, monitoring in the bios now shows correct SOC voltage (maybe one of the 100 fixes)...
I cannot believe, that the "AMD Combo PI 1.0.0.4 Patch B" is a final for the upcoming 3950X processor.
Patch B still stands for Beta, at least for CPU clocking, in my opinion.


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> as .....2.46	11/1/2019	Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 Patch B
> 
> 
> Here is something to ponder, to casual observation clock speeds seem consistently LOWER but performance remains almost identical ????


This is what im seeing also. Better synthetic performance, my Cinibench multiple core results went up almost 400 points on this Bios, but my frequency monitoring shows
a lower max clock speed of 4550, i had 3 cores going above 4600 on the last agesa 1.0.0.3 .
Every benchmark ive run has given me higher overall scores.

Strange indeed.


----------



## Wickedtme

Ray666 said:


> AMD did not say that agesa 1004(a/b) will introduce 100 improvements/fixes, that was MSI.
> But regarding the curious behavior of the 1004b i think it's not ASRocks fault. That is AMD!
> My X570_MEG_Ace shows the same PBO clock behavior with the newest bios, which is declared as 1004b final.
> Yes, cold start is shorter and yes, monitoring in the bios now shows correct SOC voltage (maybe one of the 100 fixes)...
> I cannot believe, that the "AMD Combo PI 1.0.0.4 Patch B" is a final for the upcoming 3950X processor.
> Patch B still stands for Beta, at least for CPU clocking, in my opinion.


Didnt realize that was MSI that said that. I mean it could be they fixed a bunch of their own issues in the bios as well?

Heres some interesting info from our Ryzen Dram Calculator Mr 1usmus

https://twitter.com/1usmus


----------



## Ray666

Wickedtme said:


> Didnt realize that was MSI that said that. I mean it could be they fixed a bunch of their own issues in the bios as well?
> Heres some interesting info from our Ryzen Dram Calculator Mr 1usmus
> https://twitter.com/1usmus


https://www.kitguru.net/components/...s-are-set-for-a-microcode-update-in-november/
https://www.kitguru.net/components/...ncreases-all-core-boost-decreases-boot-times/

And regarding CCD/CCX overclocking, there might be some potential to get a bit more performance.


----------



## Wickedtme

Ray666 said:


> https://www.kitguru.net/components/...s-are-set-for-a-microcode-update-in-november/
> https://www.kitguru.net/components/...ncreases-all-core-boost-decreases-boot-times/
> 
> And regarding CCD/CCX overclocking, there might be some potential to get a bit more performance.


They tested on a 3800X, and got a 50 MHz boost, ive lost 50 MHz, omg they stole my mhz!!!
Good article though, thanks


EDIT: All-core-boost is there, heres some results over time, pre 1.0.0.3, 1.0.0.3 (pre ABBA) 1.0.0.4 Beta

With agesa 1.0.0.3 ABBA i was reaching 4635 and 4625 on a couple cores.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nick published all of the X570 bata bios's for us. I for one didn't want to download a motherboard bios from some sketchy site, and now I don't have to. 


https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=bBIOS


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> Nick published all of the X570 bata bios's for us. I for one didn't want to download a motherboard bios from some sketchy site, and now I don't have to.
> 
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=bBIOS


Very nice, thanks for this.


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> as .....2.46	11/1/2019	Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 1.0.0.4 Patch B
> 
> 
> This is what Im using
> 
> 
> Ran folding home all night maxed out. No issues. slightly lower CPU temps by maybe 2 or 3 C
> 
> 
> Here is something to ponder, to casual observation clock speeds seem consistently LOWER but performance remains almost identical ????
> 
> EDIT: Played around with some settings and completely uninstalled and reinstalled all chip set drivers, then uninstalled and reinstalled RM and I'm back to several cores boosting 100Mhz OVER rated boost again !
> 
> This is a real head scratcher.......


Didnt see this, guess what im going to do? LOL


----------



## gucci904

Wickedtme said:


> Didnt see this, guess what im going to do? LOL


Anything to report ? 

I'm still seeing 4450 peaks. 4400 consistent in Siege with rare drops to 3375 now

NO PBO !

Maddeningly my benchmark scores are still relatively unchanged ??? What is the key ? Whats actually going on ?? I'm afraid to experiment any more.


LOOK AT THIS !!! HOPE for boost clocks !!

https://wccftech.com/amd-custom-pow...z-up-to-4-6ghz-now-possible-on-ryzen-9-3900x/


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> Anything to report ?
> 
> I'm still seeing 4450 peaks. 4400 consistent in Siege with rare drops to 3375 now
> 
> NO PBO !
> 
> Maddeningly my benchmark scores are still relatively unchanged ??? What is the key ? Whats actually going on ?? I'm afraid to experiment any more.
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THIS !!! HOPE for boost clocks !!
> 
> https://wccftech.com/amd-custom-pow...z-up-to-4-6ghz-now-possible-on-ryzen-9-3900x/


LMAO we think alike. Was searching redit for AMD info and stumbled on it.

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/2.html

Was playing with this, did the settings and its awesome. My single core performance is much better, and the faster cores seem to be preferred, as opposed to the Ryzen power plan.
It works, just wish id break 4600, still no luck.

EDIT 1:

Wow, tested a little more and suprise suprise, look at my max on 2 cores.










Now if only i could find AMD Cool and Quiet and PPC Adjustment in my Taichi Bios. Its hard to wrap your head around Ryzen 3900X performance.
It doesn't really follow conventional thinking about processors.

EDIT 2: For anyone wondering were everything is in Bios

* Advanced\AMD CBS\CPU Common Options we find the Global C-State Control & Power Supply Idle Control

* Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options we find CPPC & CPPC Preferred Cores

However cannot fine AMD Cool'n'Quiet to see if is Enabled nor PPC Adjustment to set PState 0.
Looks like ASRock made them hidden.


----------



## gucci904

*WOOT WOOT !!!*

LOL !!

Great !!!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> However cannot fine AMD Cool'n'Quiet to see if is Enabled nor PPC Adjustment to set PState 0.
> Looks like ASRock made them hidden.


Have you tried SOC overclocking mode? I thought that was the same as forced P0? I could be wrong tho..

In other news, has anyone tested Gen4 SSD's on the Taichi? How is it working?


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> Have you tried SOC overclocking mode? I thought that was the same as forced P0? I could be wrong tho..
> 
> In other news, has anyone tested Gen4 SSD's on the Taichi? How is it working?


Good video about it from De8eaur, seems not yet, and also a lot waiting for new samsung ssd


----------



## foxx1337

Lol, this Debeurre8 guy did it all!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> Good video about it from De8eaur, seems not yet, and also a lot waiting for new samsung ssd


Iv'e been testing, they are insane fast. The overall system performance IS effected, it makes a difference. 

I will do a full review of Gen.4 compared to others and even spinning drives. For most applications however, it wont make a difference. If you surf the web and do casual gaming then Gen.4 is not worth it. However, if you are doing productivity things and moving files then I would say it's definitely worth the upgrade.


----------



## Nizzen

mllrkllr88 said:


> Wickedtme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good video about it from De8eaur, seems not yet, and also a lot waiting for new samsung ssd
> 
> 
> 
> Iv'e been testing, they are insane fast. The overall system performance IS effected, it makes a difference.
> 
> I will do a full review of Gen.4 compared to others and even spinning drives. For most applications however, it wont make a difference. If you surf the web and do casual gaming then Gen.4 is not worth it. However, if you are doing productivity things and moving files then I would say it's definitely worth the upgrade.
Click to expand...

No pci-e 4.0 ssd is wort buing now. Overprized and slow other than sequential read and write compared to Adata sx8200 pro.

2x sx8200pro 1TB is cheaper and faster than any 2TB gen 4 ssd now 🙂

Wait for Adata gen 4 or samsung gen 4


----------



## Chedo

Finally managed to stabilize my cl16 3800mhz overclock with 4x8gb G.Skill Hynix CJR 3600 16-19-19-39-58 (F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC) sticks. I am using beta bios 2.46 for Taichi and I really think it helped. However I think my max boosts went a bit down and I am getting a bit lower scores in CB 15 & 20 and in AIDA Ray tracing test. Memory latency has improved though 65.2. My current timings below. SOC voltage 1.15, DRAM voltage 1.48, VDDP 0.950 and VDDG on Auto. It seems to me that having tRCDWR at 19 and tRFC at 495 helped a lot.


----------



## Wickedtme

Chedo said:


> Finally managed to stabilize my cl16 3800mhz overclock with 4x8gb G.Skill Hynix CJR 3600 16-19-19-39-58 (F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC) sticks. I am using beta bios 2.46 for Taichi and I really think it helped. However I think my max boosts went a bit down and I am getting a bit lower scores in CB 15 & 20 and in AIDA Ray tracing test. Memory latency has improved though 65.2. My current timings below. SOC voltage 1.15, DRAM voltage 1.48, VDDP 0.950 and VDDG on Auto. It seems to me that having tRCDWR at 19 and tRFC at 495 helped a lot.



Give this a shot.

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/2.html


----------



## Chedo

Wickedtme said:


> Give this a shot.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/2.html



thx for a tip, I was actually running that as well. However had to experiment a lot with the PBO on, PBO off, PBO + AO on/off, also setting everything up from BIOS vs. Ryzen master. I have settled at doing everything trough bios, BUT I enabled auto OC 200mhz and set scalar at x5. Also turns out CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled worked the best for me and one of my cores which is not the fastest actually reached 4608mhz today during some browsing and light gaming, which is really interesting. However as you can see, other cores (which should be faster according to RM) stayed at 4524 even though before they were hitting 4575 a lot. I am gonna just monitor how will this all turn out. Either way I am very happy with the current results, 3800x with Taichi is a blast, 1smus stuff and this thread helped me a lot to fine-tune the system.


----------



## Wickedtme

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dtgutp/an_update_on_the_am4_platform_agesa_1004/

I had heard it was MSI that said there was over 100 fixes, but not so, it was Amd, and here AMD/Rob is talking about the over 150 fixes in Agesa 1.0.0.4B :specool:

Eco mode looks interesting, imagine your 3900X with a TDP of 65W :thumb:


----------



## foxx1337

Wickedtme said:


> imagine your 3900X with a TDP of 65W :thumb:


No, thanks. I would rather imagine my 3900X with a TDP of 200W. And given what an arbitrary and useless measure TDP is, that would mean a PPT of 450W :drool:!


----------



## Wickedtme

So with a very cold day here were i live, i decided to run some tests with 1usmus Power Plan and Ryzen Balanced Power plan. As outdoor temperatures are very cold here, @-6C. I opened the sliding doors and pointed the fan at my open computer for cooling.
Temps never went above 51C while running Cinebench R15 single core bench. 1usmus power plan, CR15 was 209, with Ryzen power plan, score was 201, so thats an 8 point jump.

Temperature definitlly affects the cpu performance and boosting.









The point of all this is to see if the 1usmus power plan works as its supposed to, and this proves it does.
If you look at the cores that HW pick as the fastest, 1 and 2, we see a boost for the second choice of 34.2 Mhz, however, look at the core that was picked as the fastest,
it boosted itself 312.7 Mhz to a high of 4624 Mhz!

So for anybody with a 3900X or 3950X, this is a no brainer tweak. 

PS To anyone concerned, i think the feeling is finally back in my toes after that arctic blast.

EDIT: heres results with preferred cores disabled.

[URL="



[/URL]

Interestingly, the max temp here was 42C, were as with the fastest cores being used its 52C.
However core usage is all over the place. This is why cooling is so important for max performance.

Test System Specifications:

Ryzen 9 3900X
NZXT X62 AIO
ASRock X570 Taichi (BIOS 2.46, AGESA 1.0.0.4В)
G.Skill Trident Z Royal Silver DDR4-3600 C16 dual-channel (@ 3733 CL15)
Windows 10 64-bit 1903
AMD Chipset Driver 1.9.27.1033


----------



## foxx1337

I'm seeing no sustained single frequency above 4.3 GHz with 1004B (Taichi X570 version 2.50). Used to be 4.5, 4.525 GHz before on 2 selected cores, never the top rated ones. Single score down from 212 to 200. R20 multi score down from 7390 to 7050. Running the FCLK at 1900 MHz 1:1 with 2x16 GB of Micron Rev E memory.

1usmus said that the single core boost stops once the whole package reaches 50 degrees Celsius. Rumor from before goes that the multi core boost stops after 70 degrees Celsius.

There's also a new differenciation for VDDG between VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD - just setting both to the same lowest value that doesn't bootloop - 1.02 V.

Back to 2.11 I guess.


----------



## Wickedtme

Bios 2.50 is out.

https://www.asrock.com/MB/AMD/X570%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## gucci904

*thoughts ?*

Any real changes on this bios ?


on a side note....The 3950X reveal was VERY underwhelming....heavy sigh.....


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> Any real changes on this bios ?
> 
> 
> on a side note....The 3950X reveal was VERY underwhelming....heavy sigh.....


I was able to save all my bios settings and then load them back, nice and easy

Not seeing much more, i should have looked to see if any of the 1usmus settings showed up this bios, ill let ya know.


----------



## gucci904

*Im afraid to change ANYTHING now !*

I don't think I want to risk losing what I have !


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> I don't think I want to risk losing what I have !


I think its the same bios as 2.46 beta just released officially now as 2.50
Pretty much the same for me as 2.46, around 7200 for CB20 multicore


----------



## foxx1337

The image file is different from 2.46 image at byte level.

How do you switch the version? After getting 2.50 I pressed the reset CMOS button, uninstalled the GPU, the chipset, Ryzen Master, reinstalled the chipset, reinstalled the GPU, reinstalled Ryzen master and then I would only see at most 4.3 GHz single core, 5% lower everything (500/6990 CB20, 200/3000 CB15, etc).

Back to 2.11, back to previous performance, I didn't even have to reinstall the drivers. I might be doing something wrong here, but I fail to see what, short of formatting and installing a new Windows.


----------



## Wickedtme

foxx1337 said:


> The image file is different from 2.46 image at byte level.
> 
> How do you switch the version? After getting 2.50 I pressed the reset CMOS button, uninstalled the GPU, the chipset, Ryzen Master, reinstalled the chipset, reinstalled the GPU, reinstalled Ryzen master and then I would only see at most 4.3 GHz single core, 5% lower everything (500/6990 CB20, 200/3000 CB15, etc).
> 
> Back to 2.11, back to previous performance, I didn't even have to reinstall the drivers. I might be doing something wrong here, but I fail to see what, short of formatting and installing a new Windows.



Go read this, then follow the instructions, then test system. Important, reboot your computer after you change the plan to 1usmus plan. As for the bios, just flash it to 2.50, make sure its on a small usb stick, then under tools uefi flash.

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/


----------



## foxx1337

Not using his powerplan. Then it must mean that simply 2.50 breaks boost for my system.


----------



## Chedo

Has anyone seen smth like this on 3800X and Taichi X570? I cant get if this is for real or HWMonitor is glitching? 4669mhz on 4 of the cores with PBO+AO, scalar x5, bios 2.46, 1smus pplan. I wasn't even doing anything, just browsing.


----------



## looncraz

Chedo said:


> Has anyone seen smth like this on 3800X and Taichi X570? I cant get if this is for real or HWMonitor is glitching? 4669mhz on 4 of the cores with PBO+AO, scalar x5, bios 2.46, 1smus pplan. I wasn't even doing anything, just browsing.


HWMonitor should NEVER be use0 on AMD. It's practically useless.

HWInfo64 and Ryzen Master are the only accurate programs for AMD.


----------



## shilka

I just picked up the Asrock X570 Taichi that i ordered last week and they tested the 3700x and my G Skill 32 GB 3600 MHz CL 16 kit and they found no problems
I am still not 100% sure that the kit i bought works and is stable with the Asrock X570 Taichi and the 3700x so is there anyone else using this combination?


----------



## Wickedtme

More info, now updated for Windows 10 1909

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-power-plan-for-amd-ryzen-new-developments/

Interesting thing here is this from AMD

CPU Cooling: the boost frequency of the Zen 2 processors is very dependent on temperature. AMD calculated their rated boost clocks at 50°C.

Depending on the processor, maximum boost will go down with temperature:
- 3900/3950 - 75 MHz per 10°C
- 3800/3700 - 50 MHz per 10°C
- 3600/3500 - 35 MHz per 10°C

So when bench marking your computer, unless you can stay at 50 or below, you will never see full boost. I think this is the reason why we see 4525 Mhz so often when running benchmarks, because the temps hover around 61-62 C
Then once it cools down over time, we see 4600+ showing up on some cores, the temps are usually idle temps, and then some background process causes it to boost to its max of 4600+.
Is it possible with water cooling to keep temps at max 50 C?


----------



## gucci904

*Thats disappointing*

There isnt a system short of expensive sub ambient that can keep ANY Ryzen 3000 series at 50 C !!!!

I have a Castle 360 with a 240MM Rad spliced into it and a room kept at 74F

Pump on Max and fans on max and my 3600X will bust 50C in a SINGLE thread bench test !!!

Using all 12 threads and average of 4200Mhz it hits 63C in 2-3 seconds and 66C after ten minutes


----------



## foxx1337

I still can't get the 3900X to boost above 4500 MHz with Taichi X570 2.50 UEFI (AGESA 1004B).

My workflow is: I update the UEFI, uninstall chipset and video drivers, reinstall chipset, reinstall video. When computer is idle for a long time, 4500 MHz is the most I see (down from 4600 with the 2.11 UEFI, AGESA 1003ABBA). Sustained with as much as possible turned off / disabled, 4.3 GHz in CineBench R15 or R20, down from 4540 on 2 cores (probably jumps between multipliers 45.25 and 45.5, with slightly more time spent at 45.5).

Actually I never see all 12 cores sleeping in Ryzen Master with the new UEFI, the same 3 are always spinning at 500-1000 MHz while everything sleeps on idle with the old version.

CineBench R15 is at 206/3183 (down from 214/3183).
CineBench R20 is at 510/7189 (down from 522/7220).

This also shows in Borderlands 2, which is single-threaded and I'm playing: with UEFI 2.50 the CPU basically sits at 4250 MHz while on 2.11 it stays at 4450-4500 MHz. The fact that I have a really weak 3900X also doesn't help - with 2.11 I can only see 2 cores, one from CCX 0 and one from CXX1 ever reaching 4600 if I leave the system idle for a significant amount.

Under Linux with a synthetic CPU load I'm actually managing to get 4 cores to sustain 4525 MHz and nothing above that, but no difference between 2.11 and 2.50.


----------



## Cosminnn

*Cooling recommendation*

Hi all,
I am a happy new owner of X570 Taichi. Together with a Ryzen 7 3700X and 2x8GB Patriot Viper Steel PVS416G440C9K @3600 CL16. 

So far I am on a stock cooler, but looking to buy a third party. I have an old *Archon Rev.A* from my previous build, but I can not find stock for a "True Bolt Through Kit" and extra "special screws" ... required for AM4 compatibility.

I managed to do Fixed: 4200 MHz All-Cores @ 1.25V Fixed ... kind of hot with stock cooler. I am looking for somewhere between 4200 and 4300 overclocking.

So far I narrow it down to Noctua's coolers, NH-D15 or NH-U12A. Which one would you recommend or point me in the right direction if my options are not good enough. I have no experience with AIO's, but I guess for the already steep price for the Noctua options I can not find a better AIO solution. I would not go higher than the 100 euros as it is expensive enough for a cooling solution.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## shilka

Cosminnn said:


> Hi all,
> I am a happy new owner of X570 Taichi. Together with a Ryzen 7 3700X and 2x8GB Patriot Viper Steel PVS416G440C9K @3600 CL16.
> 
> So far I am on a stock cooler, but looking to buy a third party. I have an old *Archon Rev.A* from my previous build, but I can not find stock for a "True Bolt Through Kit" and extra "special screws" ... required for AM4 compatibility.
> 
> I managed to do Fixed: 4200 MHz All-Cores @ 1.25V Fixed ... kind of hot with stock cooler. I am looking for somewhere between 4200 and 4300 overclocking.
> 
> So far I narrow it down to Noctua's coolers, NH-D15 or NH-U12A. Which one would you recommend or point me in the right direction if my options are not good enough. I have no experience with AIO's, but I guess for the already steep price for the Noctua options I can not find a better AIO solution. I would not go higher than the 100 euros as it is expensive enough for a cooling solution.
> Thank you in advance.


 I just bought a black Noctua NH-U12S for my 3700x and its doing just fine so far and if you add a second NF-F12 you can get lower temps


----------



## gucci904

*Great job !*

VERY nice! My case and mem .... great red accents ! Good job !


----------



## shilka

gucci904 said:


> VERY nice! My case and mem .... great red accents ! Good job !


 Thats actually my old case my the old hardware is still sitting in the new case 
Had two broken Asus Crosshair VIII hero boards so while i was waiting around for RMA on the first and then the second i installed the old hardware into the new case temporarily

I will be swapping the motherboards CPU RAM and cooler around the weekend after the next one
And the reason why its so bright is because i left the old LED strip in the old case and installed the new in the bottom so the new LED strip will also be going in the new case


----------



## shilka

Seems like i have encountered yet problem with my cursed never ending dumpster fire of a build
Sometimes the motherboard wont boot with the RAM set to 3600 MHz other times it will and its random and i have no clue what is going on

Tried inputting the speed and timings manually and it still does it but clearing CMOS and it boots every time at 2133 MHz so i know the kit works
Ordered a 3200 MHz kit and will be taking the 3600 MHz kit back and exchanging it

Does the fact that its 16 GB sticks have anything to do with the problem?
Seems like if you want to avoid all RAM problems with Ryzen that you should buy 8 GB 2666 MHz sticks or something like that


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> More info, now updated for Windows 10 1909


I tested the V1909 beta build as well as the newer one V19xx. So far nothing too surprising except for a tiny bit of multi-core performance enhancement.


----------



## foxx1337

shilka said:


> Seems like i have encountered yet problem with my cursed never ending dumpster fire of a build
> Sometimes the motherboard wont boot with the RAM set to 3600 MHz other times it will and its random and i have no clue what is going on
> 
> Tried inputting the speed and timings manually and it still does it but clearing CMOS and it boots every time at 2133 MHz so i know the kit works
> Ordered a 3200 MHz kit and will be taking the 3600 MHz kit back and exchanging it
> 
> Does the fact that its 16 GB sticks have anything to do with the problem?
> Seems like if you want to avoid all RAM problems with Ryzen that you should buy 8 GB 2666 MHz sticks or something like that


Increase VDDG (VDDG CCD to be precise). Getting the same for as long as my VDDG is under 1.05 V. It's safe all the way up to 1.1 but you should have it around where the droop takes your VSOC (1.1-ish minus 5% or so).


----------



## shilka

foxx1337 said:


> Increase VDDG (VDDG CCD to be precise). Getting the same for as long as my VDDG is under 1.05 V. It's safe all the way up to 1.1 but you should have it around where the droop takes your VSOC (1.1-ish minus 5% or so).


Exchanged it for a 3200 MHz kit instead


----------



## wafa

I tried the @mllrkllr88 front page profile (14-13-13) but I get F9 loops at boot, I have Kingston HyperX Predator 4266 B-Die A2 PCB, solutions? it does not even go to 4000 or 4200 with those latency (try 14-14-14 and more relaxed) 

vsoc try 1.1 to 1.15v
vddg try 1.1 to 1.15v
vdimm try 1.65 to 1.8v
cpu 3900x default


----------



## shilka

I have a question to any of you Asrock X570 Taichi owners i have my Luxe 1 fan hub hooked up to CPU fan2 on the motherboard but the Asrock software is unable to see the fan hub but all the fans are running at full blast so they are working

Do i need to use another fan header to get working or have i done something wrong?
My old Gigabyte X99 Ultra Gaming dont have this problem when hooked up to its PWM fan header

Edit: never mind found the problem as it turns out the Asrock X570 Taichi cant see 3 pin fans only 4 pin PWM fans


----------



## Wickedtme

Bios L2.56 is out for Taichi, not sure what its about, but man im tired of playing with new bioses lol
Wonder if this is strictly for 3950X coming out or the old hidden, we need to fix stuff bios.

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X570%20Taichi(L2.56)ROM.zip


----------



## shilka

Sory never mind


----------



## Wickedtme

Wickedtme said:


> Bios L2.56 is out for Taichi, not sure what its about, but man im tired of playing with new bioses lol
> Wonder if this is strictly for 3950X coming out or the old hidden, we need to fix stuff bios.
> 
> http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/BIOS/AM4/X570%20Taichi(L2.56)ROM.zip



Also a new polychrome, lets hope this one fixes it all finally.

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Utility/RGB/PolychromeRGB(v2.0.38).zip


----------



## ziocomposite

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Utility/RGB/PolychromeRGB(v2.0.38).zip

Nope, only have regular rgb strip and still can’t apply separate modes between it and Mobo. Got some digital lux coming in tomorrow though. Disappointing they can’t get the utility to have at least that basic function


----------



## shilka

My MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X is so freaking long that its blocking the chipset fan which make it super noisy so i was thinking of moving the GPU to the second PCI-E slot but thats an x8 slot
The slots are 4.0 slots so an x8 4.0 slot is the same as an x16 3.0 slot so would the GPU be slower in the second slot? 

The system would be a lot more quiet without the GPU blocking the chipset fan but i dont want to have the GPU be slower


----------



## chas1723

Your card is pcie 3 so it can't take advantage of the extra bandwidth 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chas1723

There appears to be new chipset drivers on AMDs website as well

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ziocomposite

Manual OC with the Taichi. In bios started with 1.4 then via RM kept reducing voltage to about 1.356. It is ridiculously cold here right now, as in ambient of 18 C in my room and during CB was hitting 83C Max


----------



## mllrkllr88

wafa said:


> I tried the @mllrkllr88 front page profile (14-13-13) but I get F9 loops at boot, I have Kingston HyperX Predator 4266 B-Die A2 PCB, solutions? it does not even go to 4000 or 4200 with those latency (try 14-14-14 and more relaxed)
> 
> vsoc try 1.1 to 1.15v
> vddg try 1.1 to 1.15v
> vdimm try 1.65 to 1.8v
> cpu 3900x default


Start out by setting 4000MHz frequency and CL14-14-14 with 1.65vdimm...leave all sub timings auto. There are a few timings in my profile that are a bit too tight (tRFC mostly), so setting all to auto will get you booted. Once you have the frequency and primary timings set, you can start to play with the sub timings. That will work fine then step up the frequency until you get it where you want it. 4533c14 works on this board but you need to 1.82v and possibly different sub timings. 

If you don't want to blast voltage here are a few options: 

 ~ 4400 MHz CL16-16-16-16 + XMP Sub Timings @ 1.45 V
 ~ 3600 MHz CL13-12-12-12 + Tight Sub Timings @ 1.45 V
 ~ 4000 MHz CL14-14-14-14 + Tight Sub Timings @ 1.50 V


----------



## Chucko

My X570M Pro4 arrives Wednesday. This will be my first AMD build - starting off right with a Ryzen 9 3900X. How's the memory OCing on this mobo?

The purpose of this build is photo editing, rendering (that's my wife's kick), software development. I'm not a gamer. As such I am not looking to OC the CPU, but I want to get maximum performance out of the 64GB of RAM I'll install.


----------



## Chedo

shilka said:


> My MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X is so freaking long that its blocking the chipset fan which make it super noisy so i was thinking of moving the GPU to the second PCI-E slot but thats an x8 slot
> The slots are 4.0 slots so an x8 4.0 slot is the same as an x16 3.0 slot so would the GPU be slower in the second slot?
> 
> The system would be a lot more quiet without the GPU blocking the chipset fan but i dont want to have the GPU be slower



I tried it and GPU was working fine, however it blew hot air directly into the chipset, because if you look closely, chipset die itself is positioned along the second PCI slot and and it will eat all the hot air from GPU, so my chipset was even hotter (around 80c) slowing down everything and chipset fan was going crazy. My case is very well ventilated, but chipset die is blocked off by SATA ports and air from my fans below it were simply not getting there. Only solution I found was to put GPU back in the first slot, set GPU fans at 100% during gaming, set customized chipset fan speeds so that it goes crazy only during gaming and also since I have lot of space in the case I added one noctua fan directing airflow towards chipset die from different direction and all this brought my chipset temps down to 68-70c during heavy gaming. Also I should mention that dont mind fan noises )


----------



## Wickedtme

Chedo said:


> I tried it and GPU was working fine, however it blew hot air directly into the chipset, because if you look closely, chipset die itself is positioned along the second PCI slot and and it will eat all the hot air from GPU, so my chipset was even hotter (around 80c) slowing down everything and chipset fan was going crazy. My case is very well ventilated, but chipset die is blocked off by SATA ports and air from my fans below it were simply not getting there. Only solution I found was to put GPU back in the first slot, set GPU fans at 100% during gaming, set customized chipset fan speeds so that it goes crazy only during gaming and also since I have lot of space in the case I added one noctua fan directing airflow towards chipset die from different direction and all this brought my chipset temps down to 68-70c during heavy gaming. Also I should mention that dont mind fan noises )


Im just happy i bought a large case and was able to mount the video card vertically. 58 to 60 c all the time. Im still hoping someone comes up with a good modded heat sink for the chipset.


----------



## shilka

Chedo said:


> I tried it and GPU was working fine, however it blew hot air directly into the chipset, because if you look closely, chipset die itself is positioned along the second PCI slot and and it will eat all the hot air from GPU, so my chipset was even hotter (around 80c) slowing down everything and chipset fan was going crazy. My case is very well ventilated, but chipset die is blocked off by SATA ports and air from my fans below it were simply not getting there. Only solution I found was to put GPU back in the first slot, set GPU fans at 100% during gaming, set customized chipset fan speeds so that it goes crazy only during gaming and also since I have lot of space in the case I added one noctua fan directing airflow towards chipset die from different direction and all this brought my chipset temps down to 68-70c during heavy gaming. Also I should mention that dont mind fan noises )


More than a month later and i have still not had the chance to sit down and use the new machine yet it has been broken the whole time and it feel like it will never work

Edit: by the way sometimes my motherboard wont boot and i get an 0d error but there is nothing wrong with any of the parts and pressing clear CMOS fixes the problem
Its really random and i looked up the code and its RAM PCI-E and USB related so could the GPU be a little bit lose or something?


----------



## Aquineas

shilka said:


> More than a month later and i have still not had the chance to sit down and use the new machine yet it has been broken the whole time and it feel like it will never work
> 
> Edit: by the way sometimes my motherboard wont boot and i get an 0d error but there is nothing wrong with any of the parts and pressing clear CMOS fixes the problem
> Its really random and i looked up the code and its RAM PCI-E and USB related so could the GPU be a little bit lose or something?


And this is after you switched to different memory, correct? I wonder if there's something amiss with your particular MB.


----------



## shilka

Aquineas said:


> And this is after you switched to different memory, correct? I wonder if there's something amiss with your particular MB.


 I had two dead Asus boards before the Asrock one had a short circuited USB 3 header the second had two dead RAM slots and after that i got fed up with Asus and switched to Asrock
I had problems mountinng the GPU in the PCI-E slot since the PC was upright so i am thinking maybe thats the problem

Its not RAM it has done it with first 3600 MHz kit i bought and it does it with the second 3200 MHz kit i bought
It might be RAM slots so i could try and move the RAM to slot 1 and 3 instead of 2 and 4


----------



## Spexxos

Hello everyone,

Lets start with the hardware:

- R9 3900x
- X570 Taichi (Bios: 2.50)
- 4 x 16 GB 3200, CL14 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) Currently stable with 3000mhz, CL14, 1.35V


Before we get to the problem I want to say that I am usually quite knowledgeable with hardware and that usually I get my problems fixed by myself. More or less tinkering required.
I have done some overclocking before. Mainly CPUs and GPUs. Not so much RAM.

Now that that is out of the way, here is my problem:

I cannot get the RAM overclocked. I cannot even run it at its rated speed. When I bought the above listed hardware I was aware that 64GB is alot of RAM.
I was also aware that I wouldnt get 4000mhz+ on 4 DIMMs. But I am quite disappointed that I cant even get the rated speed.

I searched alot through forums to find someone in a comparable situation. Or someone who might have a solution or a fix. Nothing.
I made some threads in german-speaking forums (which is my first language, so pardon my odd phrasing) Nothing again.

At first I thougt it was an early adopter problem that I couldnt get over 3000mhz. I figured it might solve itself when the platform had matured.
Nothing changed, still cant get higher than 3000. The problem occurs with all BIOS revisions I have tested from 1.XX onward to 2.50 now.


Here is what I did so far:

With 4 DIMMS (4 x 16GB):

Loaded XMP -> 50% of the time bootloops, 50% crashes during windows start up
Manually set freq, timing, voltage -> see above

DIMMS in A2/B2 (2 x 16GB):

XMP or manual settings work. I did a quick and dirty overclock to 3600, cl14, 1.35V (setting used from DRAM Calc, preset: safe)

DIMMS in A1/B1 (2x 16GB): 

same problems as with 4 DIMMs


In conclusion:

I have 4 good and working DIMMs and 2/4 good and working slots.


I have no idea why the motherboard behaves so weirdly. Why is 3000, CL14 fine, but 3200, CL14 is not. No matter the voltage or settings. I cannot get it to boot.
Or is 4 x 16GB simply to much for the memory controller to achieve higher speeds?

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Nizzen

Spexxos said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Lets start with the hardware:
> 
> - R9 3900x
> - X570 Taichi (Bios: 2.50)
> - 4 x 16 GB 3200, CL14 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZ) Currently stable with 3000mhz, CL14, 1.35V
> 
> 
> Before we get to the problem I want to say that I am usually quite knowledgeable with hardware and that usually I get my problems fixed by myself. More or less tinkering required.
> I have done some overclocking before. Mainly CPUs and GPUs. Not so much RAM.
> 
> Now that that is out of the way, here is my problem:
> 
> I cannot get the RAM overclocked. I cannot even run it at its rated speed. When I bought the above listed hardware I was aware that 64GB is alot of RAM.
> I was also aware that I wouldnt get 4000mhz+ on 4 DIMMs. But I am quite disappointed that I cant even get the rated speed.
> 
> I searched alot through forums to find someone in a comparable situation. Or someone who might have a solution or a fix. Nothing.
> I made some threads in german-speaking forums (which is my first language, so pardon my odd phrasing) Nothing again.
> 
> At first I thougt it was an early adopter problem that I couldnt get over 3000mhz. I figured it might solve itself when the platform had matured.
> Nothing changed, still cant get higher than 3000. The problem occurs with all BIOS revisions I have tested from 1.XX onward to 2.50 now.
> 
> 
> Here is what I did so far:
> 
> With 4 DIMMS (4 x 16GB):
> 
> Loaded XMP -> 50% of the time bootloops, 50% crashes during windows start up
> Manually set freq, timing, voltage -> see above
> 
> DIMMS in A2/B2 (2 x 16GB):
> 
> XMP or manual settings work. I did a quick and dirty overclock to 3600, cl14, 1.35V (setting used from DRAM Calc, preset: safe)
> 
> DIMMS in A1/B1 (2x 16GB):
> 
> same problems as with 4 DIMMs
> 
> 
> In conclusion:
> 
> I have 4 good and working DIMMs and 2/4 good and working slots.
> 
> 
> I have no idea why the motherboard behaves so weirdly. Why is 3000, CL14 fine, but 3200, CL14 is not. No matter the voltage or settings. I cannot get it to boot.
> Or is 4 x 16GB simply to much for the memory controller to achieve higher speeds?
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


Set dram voltage to 1.42v
Set "VDDG" to 1.1v
Set "Soc voltage" to 1.2v
Try this


----------



## Spexxos

Nizzen said:


> Set dram voltage to 1.42v
> Set "VDDG" to 1.1v
> Set "Soc voltage" to 1.2v
> Try this


Doesnt post( 3 short beeps, twice), had to clear CMOS.


----------



## ziocomposite

Enable Gear Down mode and change to 2T in case it's not doing so automatically. Keep the 1.42 Voltage as well.


----------



## mllrkllr88

ziocomposite said:


> Enable Gear Down mode and change to 2T in case it's not doing so automatically. Keep the 1.42 Voltage as well.


You could do this, but also not 


Gear down mode totally kills benchmark efficiency for most benches. It's harder on memory for sure, but I always start with gear down disabled then go from there. Overclocking the memory is a bit pointless if the efficiency is cripples by the resulting overclock. 


Voltages up to 1.50 are perfectly fine for 24/7 daily use. Don't take my word for it, the official XMP 2.0 specification lists 1.50 Vdimm as the maximum suggested value that manufactures should build into the memory. I typically run 1.85-1.95vdimm for benching...but I wouldn't recommend that for 24/7.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Here is a generation 4 NVMe review I did, some people might find it interesting. 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/20-hard-drives-storage/1737650-generation-4-nvme-s-fast-but-needed-check-out-review.html


----------



## Spexxos

ziocomposite said:


> Enable Gear Down mode and change to 2T in case it's not doing so automatically. Keep the 1.42 Voltage as well.


No improvment with those settings unfortunately. 50% no post, 50% freezes in bios/crash on windows startup



mllrkllr88 said:


> You could do this, but also not
> 
> 
> Gear down mode totally kills benchmark efficiency for most benches. It's harder on memory for sure, but I always start with gear down disabled then go from there. Overclocking the memory is a bit pointless if the efficiency is cripples by the resulting overclock.
> 
> 
> Voltages up to 1.50 are perfectly fine for 24/7 daily use. Don't take my word for it, the official XMP 2.0 specification lists 1.50 Vdimm as the maximum suggested value that manufactures should build into the memory. I typically run 1.85-1.95vdimm for benching...but I wouldn't recommend that for 24/7.


I would be absolutley happy with any settings that sucessfully boot with 3200 cl14. And then go from there and see what can be tweaked. But you're right RAM is astoundingly resilient. On my old computer I ran DDR3 with 1.75-1.8V. It lived to the ripe age of 5 years, then one DIMM gave up




Last night I even tested 3200 cl16 just to see if it would work. It didnt. Same issues as before. The thing that really give me headaches is the fact that A1/B1 slots dont wont to work properly. I am starting to think that either they are damaged or have a bad connection. Are there any known issues known about badly seated CPUs or too high cooler pressure causing bad memory on ryzen/x570? I know Intel had some issues in certain cases


----------



## ziocomposite

Really sorry to hear that, anyone else with ideas to help Spexxos out? The only thing I can think off is the mobo as you've stated.


----------



## Spexxos

ziocomposite said:


> Really sorry to hear that, anyone else with ideas to help Spexxos out? The only thing I can think off is the mobo as you've stated.



I messaged the AsRock Tech Support about the issue, too. Maybe they have some ideas but frankly its not really their fault if they dont. Slots A1/B1 are not rated for more than 2666 DR if I recall correctly. It just weird that there seems to be this arbitrary barrier at 3000 mhz no matter the timings, voltage, impedance, bios revision etc.

If all else fails im going to reseat the CPU and see if I can find anything wrong with the pins/DIMM slots etc. But thats a weekend task.


----------



## Aquineas

I don't have my x570 yet (on order), but I also run 16x4 memory on my x370 Taichi, and I'm lucky if I can reach 1500Mhz on my 2700x (Samsung B die memory, rated at 1800Mhz). I just learned to live with it. I was hoping this would be improved with the x570.


----------



## Jenot

Spexxos said:


> Last night I even tested 3200 cl16 just to see if it would work. It didnt. Same issues as before. The thing that really give me headaches is the fact that A1/B1 slots dont wont to work properly. I am starting to think that either they are damaged or have a bad connection. Are there any known issues known about badly seated CPUs or too high cooler pressure causing bad memory on ryzen/x570? I know Intel had some issues in certain cases



This is typical daisy chain topology behavior (A1/B1 worse than A2/B2 in 1DIMM/channel configuration), populating all 4 slots should give better results than A1/B1 and worse than A2/B2. I have X570 Taichi/3900X/4xHyperX Predator 8G SR [email protected] - works as expected without any errors 24/7, but i can't increase frequency above 3200 nor tighten timings. You have 4x16GB DR DIMMs, so expect lower max frequency. T-topology mobo should increase OC potential, but only known X570 t-topology motherboards are Taichi prototypes/preproduction samples.


----------



## Spexxos

Jenot said:


> This is typical daisy chain topology behavior (A1/B1 worse than A2/B2 in 1DIMM/channel configuration), populating all 4 slots should give better results than A1/B1 and worse than A2/B2. I have X570 Taichi/3900X/4xHyperX Predator 8G SR [email protected] - works as expected without any errors 24/7, but i can't increase frequency above 3200 nor tighten timings. You have 4x16GB DR DIMMs, so expect lower max frequency. T-topology mobo should increase OC potential, but only known X570 t-topology motherboards are Taichi prototypes/preproduction samples.


Wait? What? Are you sure the retail Taichi doesnt have t-topology? That was my main deciding factor when I bought the board based on buildzoids review and this spreadsheet As you stated I had the hopes that t-topology would be better since I run 4 DIMMS


----------



## Wickedtme

Spexxos said:


> Wait? What? Are you sure the retail Taichi doesnt have t-topology? That was my main deciding factor when I bought the board based on buildzoids review and this spreadsheet As you stated I had the hopes that t-topology would be better since I run 4 DIMMS


Im pretty sure we have T topology on this board (Taichi X570)


----------



## ziocomposite

Essentially the initial Engineering Sample was T-Top. The released/retail boards are Daisy.

Talked about it when he first got the board - https://youtu.be/tNKg7iHQun4?t=630


----------



## Spexxos

ziocomposite said:


> Essentially the initial Engineering Sample was T-Top. The released/retail boards are Daisy.
> 
> Talked about it when he first got the board - https://youtu.be/tNKg7iHQun4?t=630



Thanks for the video link. Sadly this video was uploaded 10 weeks after my purchase. If I had known this beforehand I would have chosen a different motherboard. Still the question remains: why the hell would Asrock switch from t-top to daisy chain? I easily could have saved 50€+ on the board. I kind of feel betrayed by AsRock.


----------



## Nizzen

Asrock x570 can do 3800c14 with 4x8GB.

4x16 I don't know.

It's not Asrock x570 that's holding back 😉


----------



## n3o611

I am running 4x8GB 3733CL16 or 3600CL14 stable on this board so far, I hope you can figure out your issues!


----------



## Jenot

4x8GB Single Rank DIMM's OC potential is better than 4x16GB Dual Rank.


Update: my Taichi surprised me. 4x8GB HyperX Predator (Hynix CJR 2xC-die, 2xJ-die) rock stable at [email protected] 100% Ryzen DRAM Calculator settings, except DDR voltage.


----------



## ziocomposite

Glad to know it's working for you two! Do you mind sharing a screenshot of your timings/settings via ryzen master, ram info and latency from aida64/dram? Will be helpful for other members to see as a reference!


----------



## 753951

Sadly, I bought x570 Taichi also based on the review saying it's T-topology, knowing that I'm going to use it with 4x16GB dual rank RAM. Mildly disappointed there. There were cheaper alternatives with all the features I wanted.

In the end it worked as expected. 4x16GB (Hynix DJR) at 3600CL16 on stock voltage (just applied XMP profile). I'm sure there's room for improvement, if I start tinkering, but life is too short. I made my peace with it. Whole system is rock stable, does not overheat even when tortured and plenty fast (I know, I know - never say these words here).


----------



## Jenot

I have no Ryzen Master (Linux is my main OS, Windows for some programs unavailable on other systems), so here are AIDA and Ryzen DRAM Calculator screenshots:


----------



## ziocomposite

Jenot said:


> I have no Ryzen Master (Linux is my main OS, Windows for some programs unavailable on other systems), so here are AIDA and Ryzen DRAM Calculator screenshots:


Highly appreciate it Jenot! DRAM works perfectly. Not home right now but will add my 2x8 setup. The more information shared the better for current/future users. 

Happy to hear it worked out just fine for you too 753951! Stable and no overheating is a win in my book lol. Please feel free to add your data as well!


----------



## lukart

Nizzen said:


> Asrock x570 can do 3800c14 with 4x8GB.
> 
> 4x16 I don't know.
> 
> It's not Asrock x570 that's holding back 😉


Thats right, there are several people doing high clocks fully populated slots. 
Perhaps we are missing something here.


----------



## Wickedtme

lukart said:


> Thats right, there are several people doing high clocks fully populated slots.
> Perhaps we are missing something here.


True dat, im thinking of buying 2 more 8 gig sticks myself.


----------



## homestyle

I've been running bios 2.1 rock solid stable on x570 taichi.

Should I update to 2.5?

I know previous versions had bugs and they don't even have those versions on the website anymore.


----------



## chas1723

2.50 was bad for me. It would hang on boot often. I am on 2.56 now and it still does it but not as often. 2.11 was the best for me so far.


----------



## ziocomposite

Currently only on 2.50, didn't even know 2.56 is out lol.

Also, now running 4x8 @ 3800/1900


----------



## Wickedtme

So i decided to install the new Beta bios 2.56.
Seems to be major solid, and also my performance went up.

I saw 4.625 on core 0 just booting up, which ive never seen, and then 2 cores at 4.6 Ghz after running Cinebench 20.

Seems there's more to this bios then just pci-e compatibility. I also noticed some changes in the actual structure of the bios layout itself.

For fun i ran the benchmarks at default bios (after resetting) and after tweaking the ram and bios settings.




Default

Tweaked



So many build a system and leave it at default, but man what difference some tweaking makes, and its free.


----------



## Wickedtme

Start video around 45:20

Has anyone tried this, and is it dangerous to do? Never played with this, so am very curious about any info available on it.
There are no links anywhere out there talking about this, and the actual numbers used.
Also, the voltage offset he used, was it related to this?

PS Not sure if Buildzoid likes the bios or not, as per usual, all over the place thinking. lol

Thanks for any links or info.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> Start video around 45:20


Setting the PBO to the max, yeah I did that and talked about it in the OP. Of course it's safe, it was worse than a straight manual overclock for me.


----------



## Wickedtme

mllrkllr88 said:


> Setting the PBO to the max, yeah I did that and talked about it in the OP. Of course it's safe, it was worse than a straight manual overclock for me.


So now my next question is this, i used your settings, im seeing my first cc0 registering 4.475.2 Mhz and ccd0 and 4.050 on ccd1
I set it for 90 celcius, now why are we setting it to 200 Mhz? Can i change it to reflect 4.600 at max boost?
So i would set it for 325 mhz?

BTW, that was with CB20 at about 65 C full load

Thanks for the help....again lol


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> now why are we setting it to 200 Mhz?


This is the maximum offset PBO can auto-overclock the CPU BEYOND the stock boost frequency. 

I am no expert, but this is how I understand it: The 3900X has a max listed boost clock of 4.6GHz, but most cannot even achieve that as we have seen. So if you set 200MHz in that value, it's telling the MB that it cannot go over 4.8GHz. So basically you need any value that is reasonable beyond the stock boost. You can put the offset at 1000 Mhz, but it wont do anything different since it will never reach that value. If you put the offset at 0 MHz, then perhaps you might limit the maximum frequency to the stock max boost of 4.6g in the case of 3900x.


----------



## gucci904

there is a 2.70 bios available now


----------



## Wickedtme

Im not seeing it anywhere.


----------



## gucci904

listed on Asrock page but the link to download goes over to the existing 2.56 bios ??

says it was posted today !


https://www.asrock.com/support/index.us.asp?cat=BIOS


----------



## ayyyota

They're available here: https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1575896672&sw=
I don't think they updated the product pages themselves, just the BIOS news page...lol. *EDIT: they just updated the links now on ASRock site*


I've installed it on my x570 Taichi:
* layout is completely changed
* less duplication of settings
* much clearer descriptions for some settings
* memory and IF seem far more stable (I'm able to hit 3800 CL16 with 4x8 now - could only hit this with one of the early beta BIOS, now it's rock stable)


----------



## gucci904

I'm gonna give it a try this evening

Ill check in after


edit= Ive lost about 25 to 50 mhz max clocks but everything seems rock solid still. NO issues at all so far.

no bench test other than to watch HW monitor and a little web surfing6

Edit 2 : all bench tests are almost exactly the same. very strange to see lower boost clocks but identical scores, I agree with Wicked, there's more to this update than meets the eye


----------



## Cosminnn

gucci904 said:


> I'm gonna give it a try this evening
> 
> Ill check in after
> 
> 
> edit= Ive lost about 25 to 50 mhz max clocks but everything seems rock solid still. NO issues at all so far.
> 
> no bench test other than to watch HW monitor and a little web surfing


More or less, the same for me on CPU ... except my saved profile from 2.50 does not work anymore; either I need to do RAM training and then back to 3800 Mhz profile or start all over again.


----------



## ziocomposite

They finally made it so you can move around the bios with one keyboard press instead of two. Cmon Asrock, fix up the RGB options lol. So far does seem more stable regarding manual OC


----------



## Wickedtme

Well, i decided to use my day off to play with Bios 2.70, saw somebody post they had better ram stability, so i decided to get my ram to 3800.
First shot, it worked, and really didn't have to do much to attain it, even the voltage on the dram is lower, from 1.46 to 1.4, and no other voltages were hurt in the making of this Memory overclock.
Gonna try and get the latency lower, but not sure were to go next.









Anybody see an area for improvement in Mem timings, its B-die, Gskill Royal Silver





Interesting, i just noticed the CPU speed in the Aida benchmark, 4625?????


----------



## gucci904

those are pretty good numbers wicked


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> those are pretty good numbers wicked


I know, but i keep thinking i may be able to get to cl15.....but the torture getting there is a bummer lol


----------



## mllrkllr88

Wickedtme said:


> Anybody see an area for improvement in Mem timings, its B-die, Gskill Royal Silver


Yes, you can change a few timings and have a pretty big gain in performance. The big ones are tCWL, tFAW, tWR, and a few others. 

Here is my 4000c14 timing profile, fully stable under 1.50v.


----------



## Nizzen

mllrkllr88 said:


> Yes, you can change a few timings and have a pretty big gain in performance. The big ones are tCWL, tFAW, tWR, and a few others.
> 
> Here is my 4000c14 timing profile, fully stable under 1.50v.
> 
> View attachment 311450


Can you pleace post Aida64 memorybenchmark?


----------



## mllrkllr88

I posted my non-daily AIDA64 profile a while back...its basically the same sub timings. 

Here is the screenshot to chew on, this was done with 2x8gb 









I will run 4x8gb soon and post with daily profile

EDIT: I think we need to have an AIDA64 competition soon :h34r-smi Everyone agree on the CPU setup and memory ranks, then we go!

For funzies check out the AIDA64 with 3600c16 on TRX40, it's bananas
c


----------



## Nizzen

mllrkllr88 said:


> I posted my non-daily AIDA64 profile a while back...its basically the same sub timings.
> 
> Here is the screenshot to chew on, this was done with 2x8gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will run 4x8gb soon and post with daily profile
> 
> EDIT: I think we need to have an AIDA64 competition soon :h34r-smi Everyone agree on the CPU setup and memory ranks, then we go!
> 
> For funzies check out the AIDA64 with 4400c14 on TRX40, it's bananas


That was a bad result for trx40...

My threadripper 1950x is getting almost the same result when overclocked and with 3600mhz c14 memory...

https://www.diskusjon.no/uploads/monthly_09_2017/post-42975-0-31789900-1505672162.png


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nizzen said:


> That was a bad result for trx40...
> 
> My threadripper 1950x is getting almost the same result when overclocked and with 3600mhz c14 memory...
> 
> https://www.diskusjon.no/uploads/monthly_09_2017/post-42975-0-31789900-1505672162.png


My mistake, that was basic mode 3600c16 XMP for thread...they need to fix AIDA for TRX40

4400c14 Wouldn't run AIDA to begin with as it needs removememory...


----------



## Nizzen

mllrkllr88 said:


> My mistake, that was basic mode 3600c16 XMP for thread...they need to fix AIDA for TRX40
> 
> 4400c14 Wouldn't run AIDA to begin with as it needs removememory...


Tested the newest Aida64 beta?
Version: 6.10.5231 beta
http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_5231_mft2g6pjzx.zip


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nizzen said:


> Tested the newest Aida64 beta?
> Version: 6.10.5231 beta
> http://download.aida64.com/aida64extreme_build_5231_mft2g6pjzx.zip


Tested the last few beta, yaah! There is a NEWER one 6.20.5312...also borked

Made a bug report here:
https://forums.aida64.com/topic/5413-asrock-trx40-taichi-missing-info-benchmark/


----------



## Cosminnn

https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=bBIOS


----------



## gucci904

Just installed it. I can finally adjust and lock my bus at 100.1 !!!!

seeing boosts over 4400 on four of the six cores 

Happy enough now that I ordered a 3900X !


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> Just installed it. I can finally adjust and lock my bus at 100.1 !!!!
> 
> seeing boosts over 4400 on four of the six cores
> 
> Happy enough now that I ordered a 3900X !



Awwwww maaaaannnnnnnn another one LOL


----------



## Nizzen

gucci904 said:


> Just installed it. I can finally adjust and lock my bus at 100.1 !!!!
> 
> seeing boosts over 4400 on four of the six cores
> 
> Happy enough now that I ordered a 3900X !


How high clock is it with cinebench r20 with one thread?

4400mhz is maybe boost in one milisecond idle in desktop? 

I'm getting 4250mhz all core in BF V @ stock with 3900x and x570 taichi.


----------



## gucci904

observed lots of 4250-4325

a few dozen spikes a bit higher

EDIT: One more minor tweak and now Single core- 510

Multi- 3785

thats ALL shes got


----------



## wafa

does anyone have or know if there is a version of A-Tuning that works well in Windows 7? The one on the Taichi download page does not go, it does not change the multiplier


----------



## ziocomposite

wafa said:


> does anyone have or know if there is a version of A-Tuning that works well in Windows 7? The one on the Taichi download page does not go, it does not change the multiplier


I'm not sure if it work for Windows 7 but personally use Argus Monitor to control fans. Super simple layout and set-up. You can set-up a simple software controlled curve based on CPU/GPU/MOBO and etc. temps. 

https://www.argusmonitor.com/en/index.php


----------



## wafa

ziocomposite said:


> I'm not sure if it work for Windows 7 but personally use Argus Monitor to control fans. Super simple layout and set-up. You can set-up a simple software controlled curve based on CPU/GPU/MOBO and etc. temps.
> 
> https://www.argusmonitor.com/en/index.php


I would need it for the CPU's overclocking


----------



## mcbowler

Flyn08 said:


> Hi Guys!
> I have just switched from a crosshair vi hero with a 1700x to an asrock x570 Taichi!
> So far the experience has been great  other than 2 little issue:
> 
> - The USB 3.1 gen 2 type C connector (and i red about it in the first page)
> - The Chipset fan.
> 
> God it's noisy even at quiet speed! Are there any way of modify it or use a bigger one, don't know. I'm opened to suggestions lol
> 
> Thanks!


I unplugged that little pos fan.. no change in temp.. sitting at 71c while doing blender stress or when idle. But, you can set a custom fan curve.. set all of them except for 80 degrees to 30% fan speed.


----------



## Wickedtme

mcbowler said:


> I unplugged that little pos fan.. no change in temp.. sitting at 71c while doing blender stress or when idle. But, you can set a custom fan curve.. set all of them except for 80 degrees to 30% fan speed.


Update your bios to 2.70, the bios it ships with has too high a setting on it. Still going to hear it once in a while.


----------



## Wickedtme

So i decided to see if i could improve my timings on the ram. The new 2.70 bios rocks pretty good, now its time to play with Beta 2.73

Heres were im at on 2.70


----------



## BarryEllin

*SOC question*

I got a X570 Taichi on the 2.70 Bios. Question about the SOC setting in DRAM calculator. Is that the same as the SOC/Uncore setting in BIOS? I also see a VDDCR SOC voltage elsewhere and it can be set to auto/offset/fixed. Which one is it? If it's the latter then how do I set the value?


----------



## gucci904

*This is what I use*



BarryEllin said:


> I got a X570 Taichi on the 2.70 Bios. Question about the SOC setting in DRAM calculator. Is that the same as the SOC/Uncore setting in BIOS? I also see a VDDCR SOC voltage elsewhere and it can be set to auto/offset/fixed. Which one is it? If it's the latter then how do I set the value?




I have four sticks 3600 fast settings cas 14 running rock solid

EDIT: I have slowly been working my voltages back from the posted pics levels. SOC is now at 1.130
CCD is now at 0.930
IOD is now at 0.970


----------



## BarryEllin

So they're both the same thing? I can set it in either place?


----------



## gucci904

BarryEllin said:


> So they're both the same thing? I can set it in either place?



I set it in both windows. TBH I don't understand the redundancy so I set BOTH identically to avoid any conflict


----------



## Wickedtme

So if im gaming, and my ram temp goes to around 41-42 C, is that still safe?


----------



## gucci904

Wickedtme said:


> So if im gaming, and my ram temp goes to around 41-42 C, is that still safe?



All ram is obviously different, it would be a good idea to check the manufactures website for safe long term temps 

My dimms are similar to yours and they NEVER go above 36C

EDIT>>>>>this is while running folding home for more than 70 hours


----------



## fr4nc3sco

hi,
I would be interested in the purchase of this card to be mounted on the 3950x that is currently arriving I would like to use my 4x8gb memories G.Skill model F4-3200C14-8G I'm B dye could you tell me if I can run into problems? where could I go and could you then help me find the settings?


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> All ram is obviously different, it would be a good idea to check the manufactures website for safe long term temps
> 
> My dimms are similar to yours and they NEVER go above 36C
> 
> EDIT>>>>>this is while running folding home for more than 70 hours


Heres the thing, at xmp settings for the ram, im getting the same temps, or close to them, around 43-44 C, so im a little confused as to what manufacturer settings really are.
The temps im hitting now are running Karhu Ramtest. If i cant run them at the manufacturer set XMP from Gskill then am i not being ripped off?


----------



## gucci904

I cant say you're being "ripped off" if your running at rated speeds with XMP

remember, ANY settings with higher frequencies or lower sub-timings is , for all intents and purposes, overclocking. 

aren't your GSkills 3600 ?

by the way, my 3900X will be here tomorrow ! woot woot !


----------



## Wickedtme

Your gonna love the 3900X, great Christmas gift for yourself :santa:.

Ya, its the royal silver 3600 16-16-16-36, 1.35 V from XMP. The weirdness of all this, is that running the ram at 3800, 1.44 V, it runs lower temps while gaming, then the xmp settings.
I emailed Gskill tech-support and asked about what temps i should be expecting. Ill let you know what they say.
I cant wait to see your results with the 3900X.


----------



## Nizzen

Cosminnn said:


> https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=bBIOS


Tested this new beta on Threadripper?
Version: 6.20.5312 beta (Dec 15, 2019)

Release notes:

GLCD2USB LCD / support for 8 pages
Storage / SMART / special support for SK hynix SC308 SSDs
extended reference Mantle Extensions list
GPU information for AMD Radeon Pro WX 8200 (Vega 10)
GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 5300M (Navi 14)
GPU information for AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT (Navi 14)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla PG500-216 (GV100GL)
GPU information for nVIDIA Tesla PG503-216 (GV100GL)
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Prime Z390-A/H10
motherboard specific sensor info for Gigabyte TRX40 Series
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7C39
fixed: motherboard specific sensor info for Asus ROG Maximus IX/X Code / Formula / Hero (flow rate in LPH as well)
fixed: support for Intel Comet Lake CPU


----------



## gucci904

Wickedtme said:


> Your gonna love the 3900X, great Christmas gift for yourself :santa:.
> 
> Ya, its the royal silver 3600 16-16-16-36, 1.35 V from XMP. The weirdness of all this, is that running the ram at 3800, 1.44 V, it runs lower temps while gaming, then the xmp settings.
> I emailed Gskill tech-support and asked about what temps i should be expecting. Ill let you know what they say.
> I cant wait to see your results with the 3900X.



Easy peazy install. uninstalled chipset drivers, cleared bios, swapped chips, booted up, tried saved settings in bios for all my settings on 3600X, booted right up, 1Usmus universal plan and VIOLA !!!!

two cores boosting to 4673
one core boosting to 4623
two cores boosting 4550+
three cores boosting over 4400
four cores boosting low to mid 4370+


EDIT ONE: after taking the average of three runs CB: single core 539
multi core 7403
Average of three runs CPU-Z : single core 558.4
multi core 8444.3

My mem scores are nowhere near yours Wicked ! But they are widely variable between runs also

EDIT TWO: Full load temp after 60 minutes 73C, crazy spikes to 79C 22C ambient 4100 all core average



EDIT TWO : Memory controller on this chip seems to be FAR better than my 3600X. Have all my voltages down BELOW recommended levels now and still rock solid. I raised FCLK .4 and now I have four cores boosting OVER 4625 and 6 over 4525. 2 refuse to do anything over 4450


one other thing to report, and I have confirmed this as repeatable every time although I have no explanation. Going to four SS Dimms from two while keeping ALL settings and timings identical, raises my frame rate in RS6 Siege by 3 to 6 % and also gives me a slight score increase in every game benchmark and 3D Mark as well. Ive spent many many hours confirming this repeatedly.


----------



## ziocomposite

gucci904 said:


> All ram is obviously different, it would be a good idea to check the manufactures website for safe long term temps
> 
> My dimms are similar to yours and they NEVER go above 36C
> 
> EDIT>>>>>this is while running folding home for more than 70 hours


Not only that but also other factors such as case, cooling, and etc. I've been running a meshify C all air and ram//internal temps stayed cool for the most part. Just switched to a full loop system and the internal temps are definitely up. (SB, RAM, HD, and etc.)


----------



## BarryEllin

gucci904 said:


> I set it in both windows. TBH I don't understand the redundancy so I set BOTH identically to avoid any conflict


I emailed ASrock, and here's what he said:
"The CPU VDDCR/SOC voltage is input voltage for the processor.
It doesn’t related to the memory voltage."

So I understand this to mean that the two are different.


----------



## gucci904

BarryEllin said:


> I emailed ASrock, and here's what he said:
> "The CPU VDDCR/SOC voltage is input voltage for the processor.
> It doesn’t related to the memory voltage."
> 
> So I understand this to mean that the two are different.


hmmmmm....interesting


----------



## Wickedtme

This just in from Gskill, concerning temps and overclocking of my crazy fast ram:

"That is still within normal range so it will be fine. 

The kit you have is surely overclockable, it is one of the best kits on the market. 

Thank you
GSKILL SUPPORT"

So there ya have it.










PS, i tried setting the front side bus to 100.1 on mine and it would not boot, very strange. Did you boost any voltages to get that?
"I raised FCLK .4", i thought FCLK was memory speed? so i think what you mean is your running front side bus at 100.5 right?


----------



## Wickedtme

You will be fine, this boards memory controller loves G skill Ram


----------



## gucci904

How stable is the 1900 FCLK ?

my 3600X wouldn't do a step over 1800, Instant no boot,,,,,,I haven't tried it at all with the new chip ?

My latest tweaks


----------



## polkfan

gucci904 said:


> How stable is the 1900 FCLK ?
> 
> my 3600X wouldn't do a step over 1800, Instant no boot,,,,,,I haven't tried it at all with the new chip ?
> 
> My latest tweaks


On my setup i can run 1900mhz with fully stability it just depends on the CPU. 
SOC
VDDP
VDDG 
voltage.


----------



## Wickedtme

When they first came out, there was a lot of reports of them not being able to do 1900, but ive never had a problem with it.
Until i imported my ram info from Typhoon burner into Ryzen dram Calc, i could never get 3800 Mhz, once i got that information,i basically punched in the numbers and it worked.
New bios tweaks have helped it a lot also, ty ASRock. They seem to be spending a lot of time making the x570 boards rock solid.
Seems to be a hit and a miss with it, or it could have been other board manufacturers, but i believe the Taichi X570 is one of those boards up for the task.


----------



## Wickedtme

BarryEllin said:


> I emailed ASrock, and here's what he said:
> "The CPU VDDCR/SOC voltage is input voltage for the processor.
> It doesn’t related to the memory voltage."
> 
> So I understand this to mean that the two are different.


Ive heard this before as well.

EDIT: After further reading it seems it comes down to the 3 dies in the 3900X, all 3 have to be able to handle 1900 Mhz, which seems to be the issue, so silicon lottery comes into play here.


----------



## gucci904

Thats what Ive read as well. I think Ill stay where I'm at. The very slight increase isn't worth the extra heat and associated possible issues


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> Thats what Ive read as well. I think Ill stay where I'm at. The very slight increase isn't worth the extra heat and associated possible issues


I agree, and your getting great performance out of your ram, maybe try 3733? The only reason im running mine at 3800 is because i am getting the same temps on load, around 42 C to 44 C, and the email i received from tech support at Gskill.
These CPU,s and x570 chipset are some weird birds.


----------



## gucci904

I agree. Lots a
of oddities with the 3000 series when trying to find the "sweet" spot

games prefer less latency over more bandwidth tho so for me increasing frequency would be a trade off


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> I agree. Lots a
> of oddities with the 3000 series when trying to find the "sweet" spot
> 
> games prefer less latency over more bandwidth tho so for me increasing frequency would be a trade off



Actually, its based on both, or response time.

Real Clock is ram frequency / 2

1/frequency=cycle period

Response time is cycle period x cas latency x 1000 to bring it to nano seconds.

3200 Mhz cl 14 ram is, 3200/2=1600, (1/1600)x14= 8.7 ns
3600 Mhz cl16 ram is, 3600/2=1800, (1/1800)x16= 8.8 ns

Pretty much the same response time. So when people buy the 3200 kit for 100, and the guy who buys 3600 for 200, well someone has a nicer looking number, but pretty much same performance for 100 bucks less.
Thats why tweaking and overclocking ram makes sense when buying these ram sticks, the 200 dollar kit will overclock much nicer. If your not overclocking, buy the 3200 Mhz kit.

3600 Mhz CL14 ram is, 3600/2=1800, (1/1800)x14= 7.7 ns, a 1 ns difference, which to us is minor, but to our CPU,s makes a huge difference. My ram at 3800 is 7.8 ns, yours right now is 7.7, so for all intensive purposes, your running at the same response time as me.

Which is why we see different computer ram speeds and timings giving similar scores in benchmarks.
Ryzen does love faster Mhz, most tests show the sweet spot at 3733-3800, as long as your ram stays at 1T @3800, and not 2T (clock rate)

Heres a table i made with most popular frequencies:










A good analogy is, CL is the time it takes you to get off the computer, frequency is how much you can get done when your off the computer in a certain amount of time.


----------



## gucci904

great information Wicked !! Thanks !


----------



## wakamex

has anyone bought an L-shape internal USB 3.1 cable to make the front USB header work when a video card is in the 1st PCIe slot? I saw ASRock was sending them out earlier, but I guess I'm screwed since I just bought my Taichi. any recommendations would be appreciated. I did some googling but couldn't spot anything that would do the trick on amazon or monoprice.


----------



## dattrax

I've just built my first AMD system in a long time and am struggling to get a post with the XMP profile of the RAM modules.

I'm on a x570 taichi with BIOS 2.70, using Corsair CMK32GX4M2D3200C16 modules (4x) to give 64GB of system RAM. The RAM is supposed to be OK at 3200MHz, but I can only get post at 3066MHz. Anything above this and its black screen and max fan speed.

Not looking to overclock per-say, just get the advertised speed out of the modules I purchased.

I've tried DRAM calculator, but the Voltage Block etc. on the right hand side, I've struggled to translate this into the BIOS settings.

Any suggestions welcome.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Wickedtme

You should be able to get it free from ASRock themselves, they were offering it free to X570 Taichi buyers, contact their technical support.


----------



## Wickedtme

dattrax said:


> I've just built my first AMD system in a long time and am struggling to get a post with the XMP profile of the RAM modules.
> 
> I'm on a x570 taichi with BIOS 2.70, using Corsair CMK32GX4M2D3200C16 modules (4x) to give 64GB of system RAM. The RAM is supposed to be OK at 3200MHz, but I can only get post at 3066MHz. Anything above this and its black screen and max fan speed.
> 
> Not looking to overclock per-say, just get the advertised speed out of the modules I purchased.
> 
> I've tried DRAM calculator, but the Voltage Block etc. on the right hand side, I've struggled to translate this into the BIOS settings.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim



Check the list here, (https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/index.asp#MemoryMS) make sure its QVL capable, also i would try and see if you can get 2 of them to work in slot A2 B2

From manual:

We suggest that you install the memory modules on DDR4_A2 and DDR4_B2 first for better DRAM compatibility on 2 DIMMs configuration.

Try 2 in these slots, see if they post, after a successful post, put the other 2 in.

Good Luck


----------



## Jenot

wakamex said:


> has anyone bought an L-shape internal USB 3.1 cable to make the front USB header work when a video card is in the 1st PCIe slot? I saw ASRock was sending them out earlier, but I guess I'm screwed since I just bought my Taichi. any recommendations would be appreciated. I did some googling but couldn't spot anything that would do the trick on amazon or monoprice.



Write to ASRock support. I've got my L-shape USB-C extender cable for free after about two weeks.


----------



## BarryEllin

dattrax said:


> I've just built my first AMD system in a long time and am struggling to get a post with the XMP profile of the RAM modules.
> 
> I'm on a x570 taichi with BIOS 2.70, using Corsair CMK32GX4M2D3200C16 modules (4x) to give 64GB of system RAM. The RAM is supposed to be OK at 3200MHz, but I can only get post at 3066MHz. Anything above this and its black screen and max fan speed.
> 
> Not looking to overclock per-say, just get the advertised speed out of the modules I purchased.
> 
> I've tried DRAM calculator, but the Voltage Block etc. on the right hand side, I've struggled to translate this into the BIOS settings.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim


I have similar problems. I have the X570 Taichi, Bios 2.70, and G.Skill Ripjaws 4x16gb. The rated speed is 3200mhz 16-18-18-38. The best I could get is 3133mhz with FLCK at 1533 at 16-18-18-38. DRAM calculator did not help. It was suggested that I load the file directly from Thaiphoon into DRAM calculator, and it gave me different timings, but that didn't help either.


----------



## Notbn

Got an X570 Taichi over christmas and everything has mostly been ok so far. I'm concerned about chipset temps though.


I hate the noise of the chipset fan, and it seems like when it is running, its basically useless anyways. I have it set off until about 70deg, where it ramps quite aggressively to about 5000RPM. Temps at idle are around 65deg, but in GPU intensive games, Witcher 3 for example, the chipset tops out at about 80deg, presumably because the GPU is dumping heat directly onto the chipset.


Is 80deg a safe temp? Or should I be thinking about a new thermal pad or increasing the mounting pressure with spacers?


Thanks


----------



## ziocomposite

Notbn said:


> Got an X570 Taichi over christmas and everything has mostly been ok so far. I'm concerned about chipset temps though.
> 
> 
> I hate the noise of the chipset fan, and it seems like when it is running, its basically useless anyways. I have it set off until about 70deg, where it ramps quite aggressively to about 5000RPM. Temps at idle are around 65deg, but in GPU intensive games, Witcher 3 for example, the chipset tops out at about 80deg, presumably because the GPU is dumping heat directly onto the chipset.
> 
> 
> Is 80deg a safe temp? Or should I be thinking about a new thermal pad or increasing the mounting pressure with spacers?
> 
> 
> Thanks


hmmm the chipset can be up to 90-95. Have had 2 different set-ups with the Taichi. 

Set-up 1 - Chipset at 35c idle 40c load with AIO 980 ti hybrid GPU and air cooled 3800x. (2 Front 140 intake & 2 120 top intake)
Set-up 2 - Chipset at 50c dile 60c load with full custom loop. Pull set-up with 280 front and 240 front radiators. Do have the chipset fan running conservatively with a curve though so it's only running about 50% @ 65c.

Have thought about buying a pci fan cooler to maybe help with air flow below 
https://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-VGA...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FE493KX4HN080HAY5PYG


----------



## Wickedtme

Notbn said:


> Got an X570 Taichi over christmas and everything has mostly been ok so far. I'm concerned about chipset temps though.
> 
> 
> I hate the noise of the chipset fan, and it seems like when it is running, its basically useless anyways. I have it set off until about 70deg, where it ramps quite aggressively to about 5000RPM. Temps at idle are around 65deg, but in GPU intensive games, Witcher 3 for example, the chipset tops out at about 80deg, presumably because the GPU is dumping heat directly onto the chipset.
> 
> 
> Is 80deg a safe temp? Or should I be thinking about a new thermal pad or increasing the mounting pressure with spacers?
> 
> 
> Thanks


If you have a big enough case i would recommend vertically installing your video card, i did it with mine, and my temps hover between 55 and 60. The only other option is to move your video card down to the next full size slot, pcie3 or pcie5. I beleive if your using only 1 pcie card, you will not lose any performance, it remains PCIE X16.

This from manual: 

Expansion Slot:
AMD Ryzen series CPUs (Matisse)
•3 x PCI Express 4.0 x16 Slots (PCIE1/PCIE3/PCIE5: single at x16 (PCIE1); dual at x8 (PCIE1) / x8 (PCIE3); triple at x8 (PCIE1) / x8 (PCIE3) / x4 (PCIE5))*

Im still waiting to see if someone comes out with a new type of cooling for the chipset.


----------



## BarryEllin

Notbn said:


> Got an X570 Taichi over christmas and everything has mostly been ok so far. I'm concerned about chipset temps though.
> 
> 
> I hate the noise of the chipset fan, and it seems like when it is running, its basically useless anyways. I have it set off until about 70deg, where it ramps quite aggressively to about 5000RPM. Temps at idle are around 65deg, but in GPU intensive games, Witcher 3 for example, the chipset tops out at about 80deg, presumably because the GPU is dumping heat directly onto the chipset.
> 
> 
> Is 80deg a safe temp? Or should I be thinking about a new thermal pad or increasing the mounting pressure with spacers?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Some people said they lowered the temp by tightening 3 screws in the back. I lowered my temp by a few degrees by moving the GPU to the second slot.


----------



## Jenot

Wickedtme said:


> The only other option is to move your video card down to the next full size slot, pcie3 or pcie5. I beleive if your using only 1 pcie card, you will not lose any performance, it remains PCIE X16.


That's not true - second x16 PCIe slot is electrically wired as x8, third as x4.


----------



## chas1723

wakamex said:


> has anyone bought an L-shape internal USB 3.1 cable to make the front USB header work when a video card is in the 1st PCIe slot? I saw ASRock was sending them out earlier, but I guess I'm screwed since I just bought my Taichi. any recommendations would be appreciated. I did some googling but couldn't spot anything that would do the trick on amazon or monoprice.


Contact their support and they will send one to you. Although if you bought your board recently then it should be the new revision where you dont need an adapter 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wickedtme

Jenot said:


> That's not true - second x16 PCIe slot is electrically wired as x8, third as x4.


Yes you are correct, but the difference between x16 and x8 is very minimal, almost non existent and is completely dependent on the game title, with the max being around ~5% or less.
The motherboard makers dont state they are X8 in the manuals most often then not.


----------



## Notbn

Moved the card down a slot, chipset topped out at 75deg after an hour of Witcher 3, however now the GPU is suffering. Temps went up almost 10deg because it's too close to the PSU shroud in my case.


Will probably try to increase mounting pressure at some point. Shame mobo manufacturers put such little effort into the chipset cooling designs this time around...


----------



## ziocomposite

Notbn said:


> Moved the card down a slot, chipset topped out at 75deg after an hour of Witcher 3, however now the GPU is suffering. Temps went up almost 10deg because it's too close to the PSU shroud in my case.
> 
> 
> Will probably try to increase mounting pressure at some point. Shame mobo manufacturers put such little effort into the chipset cooling designs this time around...


What are your intake fans where the gpu is at? Have 2 140 front and ran the bottom fan at 100% and was at low to mid 50’s while gaming. Running at 50% it goes up to 60c for the chip.


----------



## Notbn

ziocomposite said:


> What are your intake fans where the gpu is at? Have 2 140 front and ran the bottom fan at 100% and was at low to mid 50’s while gaming. Running at 50% it goes up to 60c for the chip.



An NF-F12 top front and an NF-A15 bottom front. Case is a meshify c. Running the case fans at 100% temps still don't really drop, maybe 1-3deg.


----------



## ziocomposite

Notbn said:


> An NF-F12 top front and an NF-A15 bottom front. Case is a meshify c. Running the case fans at 100% temps still don't really drop, maybe 1-3deg.


We have the same case but the biggest difference is first my Hybrid GPU with air cooled CPU which ran only at mid 30's to mid 40's and now a full custom loop it runs at 50 because of all front radiator intake =/

I just find it crazy because based on what you have air flow is absolutely optimal especially with a 120 Top & 140 Front Noctuas. Air Cooler I'm assuming is Noctua as well?

What is your GPU and is it overclocked?

I just bought the PCI fan from Amazon just to see how it performs with my Bottom Front fans only at 50% instead of Full.

https://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-VGA-...X4HN080HAY5PYG


----------



## war4peace

Hi all,

I have a problem with my brand new ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming-ITX/TB3. I have bought it a few months ago, never used until last week when I started assembling my fiancee's brand new mITX build. Using a Ryzen 3600 CPU, custom loop watercooled with external radiator. Still waiting for the GPU waterblock to arrive.
All works fine, CPU is detected, system boots, I installed Windows and everything, but there is one issue:

I can't enter UEFI. Pressing F2 at system power on sends me to a black screen and machine hangs there, I have left it in stat state for over 1h and nothing. Pressing F6 to flash the UEFI sends me to a similar black screen. The UEFI version is 1.00 and ASRock have released newer versions up to 2.00 - and I would love to update UEFI but ASRock lists two methods for doing so: press F2 and use the UEFI menu or press F6 and use the flash menu... both of which don't work, being the reason for attempting to update in the first place.

So now I am stuck in a circle.

I have contacted ASRock Support on December 29th, with no answer so far except an automated confirmation e-mail.

What I am looking for is a method to update UEFI from Windows or bootable drive. Is there a Windows/Linux/Dos-based tool which would allow me to update UEFI on this board?


----------



## Jenot

Change monitor connection (i.e. from DP to HDMI or VGA). My Taichi's UEFI has problem with DP resolution detection and runs at 1024x768 on 1440p monitor. Maybe your mb has similiar issue.


----------



## MoRLoK

I bought X570 Steel Legend a week ago. I've never had a worse motherboard. RAM Patriot Viper Steel 4400Mhz. Whatever I change in the bios resets to factory settings, does not boot, hangs during POST. B450 AORUS PRO worked without any problems 3600/1800 14-14-15-14-28 RAM / FCLK. The latest BIOS 2.20 computer refuses to boot even at 2133 Mhz RAM . Sometimes through Ryzen master I can set 3600/1800 even 3800/1900 but with problems. It resets itself to factory and even then it refuses to boot. Manual setting of timings = no post. Automatic are cosmic 26/28 etc. and also not stable. I regret the exchange. its not PSU (Be Quiet! 550W Dark Power Pro) or anything elese. Everything worked great with B450 AORUS PRO.


----------



## war4peace

Jenot said:


> Change monitor connection (i.e. from DP to HDMI or VGA). My Taichi's UEFI has problem with DP resolution detection and runs at 1024x768 on 1440p monitor. Maybe your mb has similiar issue.


The GPU only has DP and HDMI connections and I used both with no result. I don't mind if the UEFI opens at a different resolution, the issue is that the PC hangs when entering UEFI.
Isn't there a tool to update the UEFI from the operating system?


----------



## Wickedtme

war4peace said:


> The GPU only has DP and HDMI connections and I used both with no result. I don't mind if the UEFI opens at a different resolution, the issue is that the PC hangs when entering UEFI.
> Isn't there a tool to update the UEFI from the operating system?


I would try another monitor, if it still does not work, then the motherboard is most likely defective. Even an older crapy monitor should work or even a TV with HDMI
Good luck


----------



## Wickedtme

MoRLoK said:


> I bought X570 Steel Legend a week ago. I've never had a worse motherboard. RAM Patriot Viper Steel 4400Mhz. Whatever I change in the bios resets to factory settings, does not boot, hangs during POST. B450 AORUS PRO worked without any problems 3600/1800 14-14-15-14-28 RAM / FCLK. The latest BIOS 2.20 computer refuses to boot even at 2133 Mhz RAM . Sometimes through Ryzen master I can set 3600/1800 even 3800/1900 but with problems. It resets itself to factory and even then it refuses to boot. Manual setting of timings = no post. Automatic are cosmic 26/28 etc. and also not stable. I regret the exchange. its not PSU (Be Quiet! 550W Dark Power Pro) or anything elese. Everything worked great with B450 AORUS PRO.


I bought a couple of sticks of their 3733 ram on Kijiji, brand new in the box never opened. I tried for hours, the system wouldn't even boot. I gave up and the guy refunded me no problem. I could get in the bios, and it would see everything, but no way would it boot, even at crappy settings.
Its on the qvl list, but not for me.


----------



## war4peace

Wickedtme said:


> I would try another monitor, if it still does not work, then the motherboard is most likely defective. Even an older crapy monitor should work or even a TV with HDMI
> Good luck


I guess you misread my post.
I do have signal on my monitor. I can boot, install windows, play games, etc. But the machine hangs when I try to enter UEFI. That's all that is wrong with the motherboard.
I have narrowed down the issue with UEFI alone, which I need to update, but in order to update, I need to load UEFI, which doesn't load. So I am stuck in a loop:

- Enter UEFI to update UEFI;
- Update UEFi to enter UEFI.

So I am asking if there is a way to update UEFI from outside the UEFI, using a tool of some sort.


----------



## Wickedtme

Have you tired using "ASRock Restart to UEFI" app? What i noticed with the app is that it sets it to a much lower resolution, then the auto high resolution, which is set by "ultrafast boot" in the bios depending on your monitors resolution. When i enable ultrafast boot, i cannot ever enter the uefi, its too fast and does not present you with the option ever, and i have to run restart to uefi 2 or 3 times to get into the bios.
Because of this, i thought its a monitor issue, and still could be, possibly based on the fact that the uefi is having problems with that monitors native resolution being supplied to the uefi. Also you can install ASRocks Appshop utility, bunch of updates for drivers. bios etc., maybe something in there.
You could also try another video card just to see if thats affecting it, anything pcie should work.

You can download it here:

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Utility/Others/RestartToUEFI(v1.0.6).zip <---Your motherboard version, think its all the same but just in case

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Utility/Others/APPShop(v1.0.41).zip <---- App Shop

Hope this works for you.


----------



## war4peace

Thank you for your advice.
I have used "Restart to UEFI" and the same thing happened. The machine hanged upon entering UEFI. 
There is no "signal lost" on the monitor, there is signal coming in from the GPU, but the screen is black and the system is locked (e.g. Num Lock or Caps Lock LEDs no longer respond). The monitor's native resolution is 1680x1050 (22" monitor) and I have tried with a 1080p monitor as well. Same symptoms.
As for Ultrafast boot, the UEFI has defaults loaded (I have cleared it a couple times), AFAIK from other motherboard makers the default UEFI configuration options are conservatively set to allow for maximum compatibility. I do see the screen telling me to press F2 or F6, I have enough time to send the command to the motherboard, it takes my command but never loads UEFI.
The AppShop has no UEFI update tool that I could find, and their website lists two methods to update UEFI, both involving the ability to load it in the first place.

Oh and no, I have received no answer from ASRock for my ticket. It's been 8 days already, I understand with New Year and everything that there would be some delay, so I'll keep waiting for a while. I would hate to have to RMA the motherboard for an issue like inability to enter UEFI, especially considering it's a watercooled build, but if they don't provide me a solution, I will probably have to do it anyway.


----------



## Wickedtme

Ya it would suck to RMA, i mean normal behaviour for me when i use the restart to uefi, is waiting for the stupid keyboard to light up, so i can actually hit the f2 key.
The only other suggestion i can think of trying, would be to try re installing the latest bios 2.70 or even 2.73 (very solid, what im using now) from the slot in the back dedicated to that, with a usb stick.

Heres the instructions, i think this method does not require anything but motherboard and power supply.


----------



## ziocomposite

I took a look at his Mobo Rear IO and his doesn't seem to have the flashback method. It's such an odd issue that it really require RMA.

Only other thing that comes to mind is disconnecting everything(Sata, NVME, USB and etc.) besides the Graphics Card.


----------



## Tonza

Hi, fellow X570 Asrock Taichi owner here, 

can you just set X fan speed for all fans you want and so that they wont start spinning faster when there is load, my system is perfectly fine with 60% fan speed and silent, dont want it to start ramping up or go down, i like that it stays there. I think the CPU fan speed is bugged somehow, my temps were 55C in gaming and suddenly CPU fan started running full blast, i have set it up in bios that its always 60% no matter what temperature there is.


----------



## ziocomposite

Tonza said:


> Hi, fellow X570 Asrock Taichi owner here,
> 
> can you just set X fan speed for all fans you want and so that they wont start spinning faster when there is load, my system is perfectly fine with 60% fan speed and silent, dont want it to start ramping up or go down, i like that it stays there. I think the CPU fan speed is bugged somehow, my temps were 55C in gaming and suddenly CPU fan started running full blast, i have set it up in bios that its always 60% no matter what temperature there is.


Hmm, that's odd. Can you show some screenshots/pictures of your fan settings in bios? I have a D5 pump set to a certain temp & % value and so far that works. Use a different software for the fans but when did use the Bios version it was working properly,


----------



## Wickedtme

My bad, its only on the Taichi, thought all ASRock boards had this, its an ASRock thing.
I think i would RMA the board myself, hes already spent a lot of time on it, and it shouldn't be a problem like this.
It just sucks because of the water cooling hes installed, oh well, good luck, let us know what happens.


----------



## Wickedtme

Run fantuning first, it checks the duty cycle of all of your fans, minimum speed and max speed. Once this is done, you can set them all individually based on temp/%duty
Its pretty self explanatory.

PS It takes a while to do, but its a one shot thing, then your good forever, unless ya change a fan.


----------



## war4peace

@Wickedtme The mITX motherboard doesn't have the flashback port, there is no way for me to update UEFI that way.
I guess I will have to RMA.


----------



## Wickedtme

Sorry to hear. Trust me though when i say, once you get in there on the replaced board and play, you will be a very happy guy.


----------



## Tonza

Wickedtme said:


> Run fantuning first, it checks the duty cycle of all of your fans, minimum speed and max speed. Once this is done, you can set them all individually based on temp/%duty
> Its pretty self explanatory.
> 
> PS It takes a while to do, but its a one shot thing, then your good forever, unless ya change a fan.


I did this already and did it now again, nothing changes, this problem is very weird, the CPU fan can start spinning full blast even in idle. Now i ran cinebench and max temp was 74c, it did not start spinning, then 10 minutes later it started spinning full blast on idle, and when it starts run full blast, only way to stop it is turn off PC . I have set my temps in the fan control 85 to everything and fan speed 60%, guess it doesnt work like this, since it should as my CPU will never reach that temperature.


----------



## Wickedtme

Theres definitely something wrong somewhere. I had all these issues for a while, but i never set the fans duty cycle that way, just pretty much accepted defaults. Hearing the fans ramp up has seem to stop since ive installed beta 2.73, what Bios are you running?
Maybe worth a shot, its funny, because i only just noticed the fans not going crazy for about a week and half now, and that is all i really did to my computer, was install 2.73


----------



## Tonza

Wickedtme said:


> Theres definitely something wrong somewhere. I had all these issues for a while, but i never set the fans duty cycle that way, just pretty much accepted defaults. Hearing the fans ramp up has seem to stop since ive installed beta 2.73, what Bios are you running?
> Maybe worth a shot, its funny, because i only just noticed the fans not going crazy for about a week and half now, and that is all i really did to my computer, was install 2.73


Im using 2.70, Is there some good improvements over 2.70 in the beta 2.73? Like better boost clocks or something, i noticed when i updated to the 2.70, boost clocks were lower, other than that and the fan issue, it has been solid board..


----------



## ziocomposite

Tonza said:


> Im using 2.70, Is there some good improvements over 2.70 in the beta 2.73? Like better boost clocks or something, i noticed when i updated to the 2.70, boost clocks were lower, other than that and the fan issue, it has been solid board..


With 2.73 unsure about boost clocks. Running manual OC and have tested BCLK up to 100.6. Running 100.4 @ 4400(4417), 1.2875v LLC2, and 3800/1900 C16. Using Argus software to control fans with curve. Will try to post some screenshots later along with the Argus fan control/curve.


----------



## Wickedtme

From the website, heres what they say is improved, i should have known lol

1. Support Minor APU/PICE frequency adjustment.
2. Improve SB smart fan function.

So im thinking its what youve been after, and myself now that i think about it, no more heavy duty CPU fan noises out of the blue.
I was also able to get my Ram timings a lot tighter, if you scroll back a bit youll see how crazy my ram is working in 2.73


----------



## ziocomposite

Just ran some CB multi & single with current set-up. Also my current curve with the Argus fan control software. Have it set so it stays at 60% up to 70c which only happens during Stress/bench tests.


----------



## war4peace

Update on my AsRock X570 Phantom Gaming mITX UEFi issue.
Yesterday I armed myself with a lot of patience, an USB stick with the latest UEFI and experimented with various USB combinations, eventually I managed to enter UEFi and perform the update. Since then, I no longer have a problem loading UEFI at boot.
Issue resolved!


----------



## ziocomposite

war4peace said:


> Update on my AsRock X570 Phantom Gaming mITX UEFi issue.
> Yesterday I armed myself with a lot of patience, an USB stick with the latest UEFI and experimented with various USB combinations, eventually I managed to enter UEFi and perform the update. Since then, I no longer have a problem loading UEFI at boot.
> Issue resolved!


Very happy that you finally got it working. Which one did you use? It may help someone out with the same issue in the future.


----------



## war4peace

The USB stick was hooked to the front panel USB 3. At the same time I was rotating, connecting and disconnecting mouse, keyboard and headphones (all USB) from the ports located on the motherboard's I/O.


----------



## Wickedtme

Crazy stuff, but really glad you got it working.


----------



## Dave65

*X570 Taichi 3900x*

Can anyone recommend voltage settings with stock clocks?
Been running it on auto but was thinking of setting an offset.
Thanks.


----------



## Tonza

Fan problem still persists even after updating to latest beta bios, now i have fans on auto with the fantastic tuning, CPU fan still can start spinning idle full blast. Might have something to do with the NH-D15 splitter, will soon try another header, starts to be pretty annoying.


----------



## MoRLoK

Wickedtme said:


> I bought a couple of sticks of their 3733 ram on Kijiji, brand new in the box never opened. I tried for hours, the system wouldn't even boot. I gave up and the guy refunded me no problem. I could get in the bios, and it would see everything, but no way would it boot, even at crappy settings.
> Its on the qvl list, but not for me.



I discovered what the problem was. Any disk in the first m.2 slot causes such problems. Now my Patriot Steel Viper 4400 Mhz works without any problems 3800Mhz FCLK 1900 Mhz. I tried Kingston AC1000 960 Gb and Silicon Power Gen 3x4 256 GB. Both in the first slot m.2 hang computer. They don't allow you to enter the bios or boot the system. Did I miss something in the motherboard specifications? Is it damaged? CPU 3600x.


Unfortunately, the problem happened again. Can this still be caused by RAM? Windows on a sata ssd drive always starts and works without a problem. When I connect any disk on m.2 the system does not start.


----------



## BarryEllin

I'm on an X570 Taichi and 3900x. In Ryzen Master, when I run Cinebench R20 or Intel Burn stress test, I see my VDDCR CPU power hit red at 133 Watts. Is this ok?


----------



## Wickedtme

New AMD chipset drivers, saw CB20 go up 65 points.

Nice mem numbers too!


----------



## gucci904

Against my better judgement and a desire to leave well enough alone, I updated too. My CB score went DOWN almost 70 points. Memory may have improved but the changes in each run make it margin of error, 

heavy sigh

MY mistake...I reran CB20 with a cooler ambient and scores went back up. Amazing difference in scores between 75F ambient and 68F. 
60-80 points higher multicore


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quick question, does anyone know if the ASRock X570 Taichi supports the Athlon 3000G or like a 2200G/2400G or even the R5 1600 (AF)? I ask because I just bought the board a few days ago and was thinking of grabbing one of those chips until I can afford to grab a 3800X in the not so distant future.


----------



## ziocomposite

TwilightRavens said:


> Quick question, does anyone know if the ASRock X570 Taichi supports the Athlon 3000G or like a 2200G/2400G or even the R5 1600 (AF)? I ask because I just bought the board a few days ago and was thinking of grabbing one of those chips until I can afford to grab a 3800X in the not so distant future.


Current support list:

https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/#CPU


----------



## TwilightRavens

ziocomposite said:


> Current support list:
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/#CPU


Yeah I looked at it I just wasn't sure if there were some that weren't "tested" by ASRock but still confirmed by others to work.


----------



## Wickedtme

Why not throw your 2600X in there for now, or is that another system?


----------



## TwilightRavens

Wickedtme said:


> Why not throw your 2600X in there for now, or is that another system?




Its in my wife’s pc, otherwise I would.


----------



## Wickedtme

I think i would stick with the 1600, maybe youll win the lottery, as a bunch of them overclock insanely. Also, if you have to do bios updates, if you have a dedicated graphics card, and a 1600, no need to update video before bios every time, as they always warn in the bios section.


----------



## hanzy

Hey guys question:
Does ASRock do their digital RGB head differently than others?
I don't usually mess with RGB/aRGB but for this build I wanted to try it out so I tried to set things up to be easily removable if I didn't like it. Guess I am old school.
So I went with Phanteks Halo Digital Luxe surrounds for the fans.
I also have a Phanteks 2080 ti Glacier water block w/ aRGB and an EK FLT D5 reservoir with aRGB.
I have a aRGB cable going from the motherboard header to a aRGB "splitter" which is also powered by a SATA cable then the other devices connected to that. Three of the Digital luxe surrounds are daisy chained together before the "splitter."
The instructions didn't mention anything but on the "splitter" connection 1 is from the header, and from there I did each connection in series 1, 2, 3 etc...

Now I still have some more trouble shooting to do but now that I am looking at the product info a bit more closely Phanteks does not list ASRock Polychrome support anywhere. I also see some other popular aRGB products only listing support for MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte RGB software too.

edit: Need to add another rig to sig I guess. Its a X570 Taichi motherboard ofc w/ a 3700x flashed to the latest BIOS.


----------



## ziocomposite

Have 3 Digital luxe daisy chained together working fine with the x570 Taichi. Very simple, no other DRGB product/splitter used. If you are also trying to control the RAM it does require you to use the software. Original plan was to run a solid white but required me to change the color a little bit because the MOBO, Luxe, and RAM run "white" at different hues.

Personally just let it run Rainbow because I don't want to run the software everytime lol. 

http://imgur.com/gallery/ULNV85D


----------



## hanzy

ziocomposite said:


> Have 3 Digital luxe daisy chained together working fine with the x570 Taichi. Very simple, no other DRGB product/splitter used. If you are also trying to control the RAM it does require you to use the software. Original plan was to run a solid white but required me to change the color a little bit because the MOBO, Luxe, and RAM run "white" at different hues.
> 
> Personally just let it run Rainbow because I don't want to run the software everytime lol.
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/ULNV85D


Huh. Well thanks for the feedback. Maybe some issue with the cable to the splitter or maybe the splitter. Will do some further investigation after work.
Only LEDs working are the RAM and motherboard. None of the others even illuminate.


----------



## ziocomposite

hanzy said:


> Huh. Well thanks for the feedback. Maybe some issue with the cable to the splitter or maybe the splitter. Will do some further investigation after work.
> Only LEDs working are the RAM and motherboard. None of the others even illuminate.



Yes, would highly suggest testing each DRGB piece separately to troubleshoot. At least in my scenario my first orders of Luxes I ended up returning. Only because Amazon shipped the wrong ones (4 Pin). Checked my order details and yep, was supposed to get the 3 pin ones but they messed up.


----------



## coccosoids

Is anybody running a triple gpu setup on this board (or any x570 for that matter)?!


----------



## TwilightRavens

coccosoids said:


> Is anybody running a triple gpu setup on this board (or any x570 for that matter)?!




I honestly thought about trying that with some 290X’s since they are pretty cheap now once I get mine all set up.


----------



## hanzy

ziocomposite said:


> Yes, would highly suggest testing each DRGB piece separately to troubleshoot. At least in my scenario my first orders of Luxes I ended up returning. Only because Amazon shipped the wrong ones (4 Pin). Checked my order details and yep, was supposed to get the 3 pin ones but they messed up.


I ordered a Phanteks aRGB controller just in case. I don't want to take it all apart and put back together twice.
I wonder if its the fact that I have four of the Digital Luxe rings daisy chained. This Phanteks controller seems to recommend having only two or three daisy chained/in series per output/channel.


----------



## ziocomposite

Try taking one out of the chain as that could be the issue.

Also had a splitter at one point since the plan was to also have the 2x Phanteks Neons but the neons had dead spots so ended up returning the splitter/neons. 

When using the splitter everything was working fine. 3 fans in series for one input and 2 neons in series for another then from the splitter to the ARGB header.


----------



## Animeleptic

How do you find your Mobo PPT, TDC, EDC spec to enter into the PBO Advanced \ Motherboard fields ?


----------



## chas1723

Is anyone else having issue with their taichi hanging on boot with an 8d post code? Sometimes it will set my bios back to default on memory speed. This started happening with every bios after 2.11. This board was rock solid up to that bios. I really don't want to go backwards with bios revisions but I may if I can't find out why it is doing this. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Animeleptic

chas1723 said:


> Is anyone else having issue with their taichi hanging on boot with an 8d post code? Sometimes it will set my bios back to default on memory speed. This started happening with every bios after 2.11. This board was rock solid up to that bios. I really don't want to go backwards with bios revisions but I may if I can't find out why it is doing this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Sounds like a voltage issue from my experience but on the X570 Aqua when OCing. It's either SOC or RAM voltage being too low.

Durring different weather conditions when ambient temps are lower you can run lower voltage, but when ambient temps go up voltage needs to be raised.


----------



## ziocomposite

Animeleptic said:


> How do you find your Mobo PPT, TDC, EDC spec to enter into the PBO Advanced \ Motherboard fields ?


No clue where this info is for the "motherboard" limits. Saw that in the bios but don't use PBO so have it disabled. I feel the chip sticks to defaults regardless at max or lesser when using ECO.



chas1723 said:


> Is anyone else having issue with their taichi hanging on boot with an 8d post code? Sometimes it will set my bios back to default on memory speed. This started happening with every bios after 2.11. This board was rock solid up to that bios. I really don't want to go backwards with bios revisions but I may if I can't find out why it is doing this.


It's happened to me a couple of times but it may be related to me trying to use lower timings with safe voltages for my RAM.


----------



## maisermunster

double


----------



## maisermunster

*Of module speed*

I used to build my rig from Asrock x570 Extreme4 motherboard and G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 3600Mhz 32Gt. Module name is: F4-3600C16-16GTZNC. Memories are in dual channel mode in motherboard. 
Processor in build is Amd Ryzen 3700x.
As you already guess what i am going to ask, and yes my question is about memory speed.
I have put in xmp option in bios. Ive also raised modules volts to 1,350V (sorry, English is not my mothers tongue so have patience in me).
Memory is not in QVL list on Asrock site. Well there were only one or two kits wit 32Gt capacity in it. 

So the real question is what settings i have to change at UEFI?

I bought these mem after i read this: - AMD Ryzen series CPUs (Matisse): DDR4 4666+(OC) / 4400(OC) / 4300(OC) / 4266(OC) / 4200(OC) / 4133(OC) / 3466(OC) / 3200 / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz
So i started to think that if AMD Ryzen series CPUs (Matisse) can handle DDR4 4666+ (OC) and if in Asrocks homepage they support others modules up to max 4400Mhz why cant they support 3600Mhz?
That was also the reason i bought those 2x16Gb modules because they were between 4666+(OC) and 2133MHz.


----------



## Chedo

maisermunster said:


> I used to build my rig from Asrock x570 Extreme4 motherboard and G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 3600Mhz 32Gt. Module name is: F4-3600C16-16GTZNC. Memories are in dual channel mode in motherboard.
> Processor in build is Amd Ryzen 3700x.
> As you already guess what i am going to ask, and yes my question is about memory speed.
> I have put in xmp option in bios. Ive also raised modules volts to 1,350V (sorry, English is not my mothers tongue so have patience in me).
> Memory is not in QVL list on Asrock site. Well there were only one or two kits wit 32Gt capacity in it.
> 
> So the real question is what settings i have to change at UEFI?
> 
> I bought these mem after i read this: - AMD Ryzen series CPUs (Matisse): DDR4 4666+(OC) / 4400(OC) / 4300(OC) / 4266(OC) / 4200(OC) / 4133(OC) / 3466(OC) / 3200 / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz
> So i started to think that if AMD Ryzen series CPUs (Matisse) can handle DDR4 4666+ (OC) and if in Asrocks homepage they support others modules up to max 4400Mhz why cant they support 3600Mhz?
> That was also the reason i bought those 2x16Gb modules because they were between 4666+(OC) and 2133MHz.



Hi! so I have F4-3600C16-8GTZNC. Those are very similar, just single rank 8GBs instead of dual rank 16GBs and I have 4x8GB installed. XMP settings never worked for me, I had to do everything myself. First of all I would recommend to install Beta 2.73 Bios because it worked best for me during memory overclocking. I am attaching the setting that I have for my 4 modules, I run them with no issues on 3800mhz and Infinity Clock at 1900mhz, CL 16-19-19-36-56 at 1.48volts, achieving nice latency of 65.3. I am pretty sure I can go with Gear Down off and lower voltages since 2.73 bios proved to be really good, I just did not have time to go tinkering and testing again. You might be able to go even tighter with your timings, since you have only two dual rank modules and I have seen someone commenting on Amazon that they were able to do CL 16-18-18-36 on those with 3733mhz and IF at 1867mhz, (I guess 3800mhz is possible as well its just that some of the processors simply cannot sustain IF at 1900mhz) but you might need to do lot of testing and tinkering with secondary timings. Anyhow, do not load XMP settings before overclock, because it messes up everything for me. Just load all default and then try going 1.45v memory at 3733mhz, IF at 1867mhz and copy my timings. I also have SoC/Uncore OC volrate at 1.150, seems to help a lot.


----------



## maisermunster

*DDR*

Ok. Got it. I got bit of confused. DDR stands for double data rate. Everything is working great. I loaded XMP in Uefi. I was in a haste.


----------



## madno

Hi,

noob with first build here.

Have ASrock TRX40 Creator and trying to find out which entries in the bios relate to the voltage values suggested by the DRAM Calculator.

Hope somebody can help me.


----------



## Animeleptic

Anything above 3200 mhz is motherboard dependent 

https://youtu.be/vZgpHTaQ10k?t=13m25s


----------



## madno

Nevemind, found out which setting in Bios is related to DRAM Calculator.


----------



## madno

Animeleptic said:


> Anything above 3200 mhz is motherboard dependent


Maybe the best video I have seen about what it is about the voltages and especially the termination. Appreciate it.


----------



## Dave65

Hey guys, with two MVME drives in the Taichi, will the video card still run @ x16 or x8?


----------



## Jenot

@Dave65 x16, even with 3*NVMe


----------



## ziocomposite

Jenot said:


> @Dave65 x16, even with 3*NVMe


In addition if the bottom NVMe is used will deactivate Sata 5 & 6.


----------



## TurboJelly

Did anyone find some decent replacement or mod for fan and radiator on the chipset for Taichi X570?

Fan on my mobo seems to be slowly dying (when powering up the machine for the first time it is noisy for a minute or two) and I wanted to check if I can somehow avoid RMAing the whole board by replacing the cooling myself....


----------



## war4peace

I have been looking for an aftermarket solution for my AsRock X570 mITX motherboard, that little fan is the noisiest by far. Watercooled build, by the way. I would love to see a monoblock available, I would buy it immediately.


----------



## ziocomposite

TurboJelly said:


> Did anyone find some decent replacement or mod for fan and radiator on the chipset for Taichi X570?
> 
> Fan on my mobo seems to be slowly dying (when powering up the machine for the first time it is noisy for a minute or two) and I wanted to check if I can somehow avoid RMAing the whole board by replacing the cooling myself....


Nothing that I've seen so far. Do you have a custom curve set for the chipset? I honestly can't remember but I think mine acted similarly before I changed the fan curve. At idle it sits at about 50 while gaming goes to about 60-63. I'll try to post some screenshots of my curve when I get home.


----------



## Wickedtme

I started a thread over here to see what people have done for chipset cooling, some interesting stuff.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/epbzs3/has_anyone_seen_chipset_cooler_mods_for_x570_yet/

Im surprised no one has made a copy of the aqua mono blocks, now that would rock.


----------



## TurboJelly

ziocomposite said:


> Nothing that I've seen so far. Do you have a custom curve set for the chipset? I honestly can't remember but I think mine acted similarly before I changed the fan curve. At idle it sits at about 50 while gaming goes to about 60-63. I'll try to post some screenshots of my curve when I get home.


Mine is set to "Silent" profile, this was good enough for me, but yeah I might try custom curve and try to disable the fan completely under 60C to save the bearing of the fan. Thanks for the idea.



Wickedtme said:


> I started a thread over here to see what people have done for chipset cooling, some interesting stuff.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/epbzs3/has_anyone_seen_chipset_cooler_mods_for_x570_yet/
> 
> Im surprised no one has made a copy of the aqua mono blocks, now that would rock.


Thanks for the link, seems no one has any great way to handle this. I don't need waterblock, just some nice radiator instead of the stuff ASRock put on the board would be great 

I also found some info on the net, that apparently some people with broken chipset fans were able to just get the replacement fan from ASRock instead of sending the board for RMA.


----------



## Wickedtme

Good to know, mine never goes much above 60, because my GPU is vertically mounted. The only problem, is that almost all of China is not working right now because of the virus,


----------



## Dave65

NIICE, thank you!


----------



## kubo90

Hello!

Just a quick thank you to all of you in here, from a complete noob who just wanted to get my money's worth out of 3900x - knowing absolutely nothing about OCing - following this thread and advices within got me running all smooth and buttery results

4300 on all cores !

(alternatively 4400 on ccd0 and 4250 on ccd1 - but i prefer nice round numbers  )

many thanks ya'll

kubo


----------



## moremonir

kubo 90 I am new to all this too. tell me your bios setting to see if I can have as much success as you have. I can get my cpu to boot at 4400 but it wont hold the overclock after a cold boot. 3900x and 3600 ram


----------



## ziocomposite

moremonir said:


> kubo 90 I am new to all this too. tell me your bios setting to see if I can have as much success as you have. I can get my cpu to boot at 4400 but it wont hold the overclock after a cold boot. 3900x and 3600 ram


Waiting for Kubo to chime in but from what I read he's only stable @ 4300 for all core. Can only hit 4400 for 1 CCD but the other has to be 4250.


----------



## kubo90

moremonir said:


> kubo 90 I am new to all this too. tell me your bios setting to see if I can have as much success as you have. I can get my cpu to boot at 4400 but it wont hold the overclock after a cold boot. 3900x and 3600 ram


Well I just followed the instructions specified on page 1 really 

other than adjusting ram voltage and clock speeds i did not touch the timings, because that always sends my system into the spaz land.

I'm sorry i can't help you in any other way ....but yeah, OP and the rest of the community in this sthread have it sorted, just follow their lead


----------



## Wickedtme

Here is a great place to start.

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-power-plan-for-amd-ryzen-new-developments/

I have been using the 1usmus international power plan with as many of the bios settings i can find. I consistently hit 4600 MHz on 2 to 3 cores, and after testing, windows 10 uses these cores all the time for single and low thread count tasks.
It seems windows uses these 2 fastest cores even in single threaded tasks, jumping back and forth so 1 core doesn't get hammered all the time.

This is a great place to start, to get your system running the way it should be running. The other one is Ram, and there is nothing better than Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.7.0, and typhoon burner. If you search YouTube, you'll find some videos on how to get the info from your ram using typhoon burner to import into dram calculator.
Also, you can find most of the advanced settings from Ryzen Dram Calculator in the bios, just have to do some searching around, like memory training, etc.

Lots of reading to do lol, good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## UnexplodedCow

Figured I'd chime in on this.

I ran into some cooling issues after swapping from a radial flow to axial flow GPU. Not water cooled this time around (lack of time), but the little fan was audible and annoying at whatever speed. My resolution was to change the heatsink to something else.

I had to remove the giant plate to gain enough space, and had to fashion my own NVME drive heatsink in the process. What I wound up using was an old heatpipe cooler from the "fat" Xbox 360s. I milled it down and cut to size, drilled and tapped a couple holes, as well as rotated the little heatpipe cooler up and away, so it sits in front of the CPU fan. Constant airflow, the chipset sits from 31-35C, regardless of hours of gaming, and I no longer have that droning fan noise.

Just a thought for someone else to try if they're handy. My fix isn't pretty, but it works reasonably well.


----------



## Tonza

Im still having issue with the fan speed ramping up, i do not understand why my X570 Taichi is doing this, all fans are now connected to Phantenks Fan splitter and that is connected to Chassis fan 1 header, i have set my fans to work always at 50%, they still can ramp up to higher even at idle and they wont go down until system is powered off. My solution for this is now to buy fan controller (aquaero Quad) and never touching the Asrock fan control.


----------



## ziocomposite

Hey @Tonza, before doing that give Argus Monitor a try. It's software based but it's what I use. Very barebones but works perfectly at least for me.


----------



## Wickedtme

Id love to see some pictures.


----------



## Wickedtme

Ya, i notice the noise too, and its spontaneous high rpms, its weird, i guess i just got used to it.
Not sure what the issue is, see what the next bios brings.


----------



## PolRoger

X570 Taichi BIOS v2.70 Bug??

This board is recently new to me for running an additional Ryzen 3000 series setup (3900X). I have another combo currently running with a 3950X/ASUS CH8-wifi.

After setting up the board for the first time I updated BIOS to most current version 2.70. In the advanced tab under AMD Overclocking section They now have per CCX core ratio section! Previous BIOS v2.10 doesn't have this feature... Just straight voltage and overall cpu speed settings.

The Bug I have encountered is that when using this Per CCX setting some of 3900X cores will default/lock speed @3300MHz while others will run at designated core ratio speeds... i.e. 41.25x for 4125MHz.

Could any one else here please test this BIOS feature to confirm this is a BIOS Bug or perhaps it is something else with just my particular Taichi sample or this particular CPU?

Note: I can manually override this bug with Ryzen Master in Windows by manually setting to desired per CCX overclocks.

Also... I updated/tested Beta BIOS v2.73 which also has this same bug for my setup.


----------



## PolRoger

Bump: I'm still looking for someone to test (confirm) X570 Taichi BIOS v2.70 for a possible bug with per CCX overclocking located in the BIOS Advanced Tab under "AMD Overclocking"... See my previous post.


----------



## ziocomposite

Don't have this issue however only have a 3800x.


----------



## Wickedtme

Im running 2.73, and having great results, maybe try it? It is very solid.


----------



## hardwarelimits

Can confirm Argus Monitor it's pretty good. Been using it for 2 years. They update it regularly.


----------



## PolRoger

Wickedtme said:


> Im running 2.73, and having great results, maybe try it? It is very solid.


Have you tested/run the "Per CCX feature" in the Advanced Tab: AMD Overclocking section? Checked the results with HWiNFO64 and or Ryzen Master?

I also tried the Beta BIOS v2.73 and the Per CCX feature ran just like non beta v2.70 for my setup...


----------



## Wickedtme

Something tells me we have a not quite ready for prime time feature. I think bios 2.73 was focused on getting better performance from nvme pcie4 drives.
Lets hope they read the forums, and check to see whats wrong with the per ccx feature. The weird part about your problem, is that ryzen master can set it, yet the bios cant.
Im going in to have a look, ill edit post after playing around a bit.

EDIT: After some testing, i set all cores to 4000, however 2 cores went to 3199 as opposed to all the others at 3999

Strange indeed, i mean its not like the cores are not capable of that speed, one of the cores limited is my fastest core.


----------



## PolRoger

Wickedtme said:


> Something tells me we have a not quite ready for prime time feature. I think bios 2.73 was focused on getting better performance from nvme pcie4 drives.
> Lets hope they read the forums, and check to see whats wrong with the per ccx feature. The weird part about your problem, is that ryzen master can set it, yet the bios cant.
> Im going in to have a look, ill edit post after playing around a bit.
> 
> EDIT: After some testing, i set all cores to 4000, however 2 cores went to 3199 as opposed to all the others at 3999
> 
> Strange indeed, i mean its not like the cores are not capable of that speed, one of the cores limited is my fastest core.


You and your Taichi/3900X sample are the third combo I've seen to confirm this "Per CCX" bug. I had another user on a different forum who also runs a X570 Taichi/3900X also report/confirm this same issue.

Previous BIOS v2.10 AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA does not have the Per CCX feature in the Advanced AMD Overclocking section... Just straight Voltage (mV) adjustment and total/overall core speed. It functions correctly.

BIOS v2.70 AGESA 1.0.0.4 B and Beta BIOS v2.73 have the Per CCX feature but it is "bugged". Ryzen Master in Windows per CCX functions correctly and can override the BIOS bug.


----------



## sakete

Hi all,

How are Asrock boards these days compared to Asus/Gigabyte? I think Asrock was always viewed as a budget brand, not up to snuff with the other brands. Is that still the case? I've only used Asus and Gigabyte boards so far (and Abit, but that's a looooong time ago), but have my eye on the X570 Creator as I like the feature set (and it doesn't have that awful G4M3R aesthetic). 

How is the Asrock BIOS these days? Stable and well thought out? I read somewhere that sometimes Asrock has functions in their BIOS that don't even work, as if they just create one bios and push it to all their boards without tailoring it specifically for a board's feature set.


----------



## war4peace

I have the AsRock X570 mITX board and it's awesome. The UEFI has a metric ton of options, the board works flawlessly and the only thing I miss is the availability of a monoblock.


----------



## Greatli

I have the 3900x Taichi combo as well and I can confirm the per CCX is very screwed up. I can’t even get it to work. 


Anyone know if 4400 is a reasonable or for the 3900x? It hits the 80c wall very quickly and my system throttles even though I have throttle turned off/up higher than that. 

I also seem to be maxing out the 140w I have to work with just about instantly and I think I would could push my 3900 higher if I had more wattage to work with. WILL PLUGGING IN EPS 4-Pin 12v HELP in any way??

Also pro tip: my chipset temp dropped 30c after I moved GPU to 2nd x16 slot


----------



## PolRoger

sakete said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How are Asrock boards these days compared to Asus/Gigabyte? I think Asrock was always viewed as a budget brand, not up to snuff with the other brands. Is that still the case?


I've run some nice ASRock boards... Z97-OC Formula and Z170-OC Formula. I've also run ASUS, Gigabyte and MSI. I think each manufacturer makes both strong and weaker offerings in their prospective cpu/generational stack lineups.



Greatli said:


> I have the 3900x Taichi combo as well and I can confirm the per CCX is very screwed up. I can’t even get it to work.
> 
> Anyone know if 4400 is a reasonable or for the 3900x? It hits the 80c wall very quickly and my system throttles even though I have throttle turned off/up higher than that.
> 
> I also seem to be maxing out the 140w I have to work with just about instantly and I think I would could push my 3900 higher if I had more wattage to work with. WILL PLUGGING IN EPS 4-Pin 12v HELP in any way??
> 
> Also pro tip: my chipset temp dropped 30c after I moved GPU to 2nd x16 slot


It can be pretty challenging to run Ryzen 3000 series at ~4.4GHz. The small 7nm chiplet(s) are hard to draw the load temps away from the die. 

I like to run longer term all core/threaded loads at lower speeds... ~4150/4200Mhz. I would think ~4.3GHz all core would be manageable with good cooling. Short term benching up to 4.4GHz(+)

Some quick ~15 min. test runs (AIDA64/RealBench) with my 3900X with default XMP 3200C14 under custom water cooling (per CCX:43.5x/43x)...


----------



## Wickedtme

4400 is a bit too high, i think with good cooling you could do 4300. A good start is to look at your max core speeds in HWiNFO, and see were they sit running you computer normally. 










I have cores that have never hit 4400, so i would not even try it, 4300 would probably be a go, but i think an everyday overclock of 4200 for mine would be good.


----------



## PolRoger

Found some more odd behavior regarding BIOS v2.70 Advanced Tab AMD Overclocking "Per CCX" Bug...

I was changing/swapping out some CPU's around with my setups and I installed a 3950X that was running with my ASUS CH7H-Wifi combo into the X570 Taichi. I decided to test the 3950X regarding the BIOS Per CCX feature and I found that it seems to be functioning correctly for this particular chip!?

Both of my 3900X samples (2) when installed in the Taichi exhibit the BIOS Bug that I posted about previously. I find this to be pretty strange as I was thinking it was somehow tied to being dual chiplet design. Maybe it is just in some way related to 3900X CPUID? 

3950X Per CCX: 4150Mhz @1200Mv idle:
3950X Per CCX: 4150Mhz @1200Mv load:


----------



## chas1723

Sounds like the stupid fan on my x570 Taichi has degraded already. It used to be quite silent but now it is audible with no difference in chipset temperature. Looks like when I rebuild my loop, I will get a chipset block as well and add it to the mix. I hate that I will have to destroy the cover as I quite like the look of it. I imagine this will be an ongoing issue for most of the x570 boards as I have only had this thing for about 4 months. Seeing as my GPU is also water cooled, the chipset fan has not ran at high rpm at all. Just for the record, I have the fan on the silent configuration and the chipset is currently at 53c. My computer sits on the back side of my computer desk so it is not like it is right next to me.


----------



## Wickedtme

If you replace the fan, you may be able to find something better from companies like Noctua, usually higher quality. My chipset has been at 57 to 73 since i bought the motherboard, the later during the summer.

Some ideals for you here https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/epbzs3/has_anyone_seen_chipset_cooler_mods_for_x570_yet/


----------



## Leito360

Hello. I recently assembled a build with a 3600 non-X, stock cooler and 16gigs e-die on an ASROCK X570 PG 4, the bios says that my CPU is runing at 75 degrees (celsius) (167 fahrenheit). The case was open, and i was just in the BIOS. Why i am getting so high temperatures? Is there any tweak i can do to get lower values? As i said, i was only on the bios, so those temps were very high. Also, i didn't update the bios yet, but i will do it tomorrow.

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PolRoger

Leito360 said:


> Hello. I recently assembled a build with a 3600 non-X, stock cooler and 16gigs e-die on an ASROCK X570 PG 4, the bios says that my CPU is runing at 75 degrees (celsius) (167 fahrenheit). The case was open, and i was just in the BIOS. Why i am getting so high temperatures? Is there any tweak i can do to get lower values? As i said, i was only on the bios, so those temps were very high. Also, i didn't update the bios yet, but i will do it tomorrow.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


First... I'm going to assume that the stock AMD Wraith Stealth cooler was properly installed in the correct manner?

You could try disabling (PBO) Precision Boost Overdrive in BIOS and (test) let your system running at default ~3.6GHz speed with (auto) lower stock voltage and check again your temps. Maybe update BIOS to most recent release and install most recent AMD chipset drivers and also set Windows Power and Sleep settings to Ryzen Balanced.

The Wraith Stealth cooler is the weakest stock AMD cooler. You may decide that you might want to upgrade your cooling for you new build? PBO runs with higher volts and higher temps plus the BIN on the 3600 is generally the lowest for AMD and can require higher voltages than a higher bin sample(s).

https://www.techspot.com/review/1635-amd-wraith-coolers-compared/


----------



## Leito360

PolRoger said:


> First... I'm going to assume that the stock AMD Wraith Stealth cooler was properly installed in the correct manner?
> 
> 
> 
> You could try disabling (PBO) Precision Boost Overdrive in BIOS and (test) let your system running at default ~3.6GHz speed with (auto) lower stock voltage and check again your temps. Maybe update BIOS to most recent release and install most recent AMD chipset drivers and also set Windows Power and Sleep settings to Ryzen Balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> The Wraith Stealth cooler is the weakest stock AMD cooler. You may decide that you might want to upgrade your cooling for you new build? PBO runs with higher volts and higher temps plus the BIN on the 3600 is generally the lowest for AMD and can require higher voltages than a higher bin sample(s).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techspot.com/review/1635-amd-wraith-coolers-compared/


Thank you for assuming that. I build computers since quite a few years and i've never installed a cooler in the wrong way. For the record, i tightened the screws, but i didn't apply massive force because i was afraid to damage the board. 

Does the PG4 has a PBO option? I wasn't unable to find it. Today i'm going to flash to the latest bios and check the temps. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ziocomposite

Aside from rechecking the cooler, just make sure to run the system for like 5 minutes because the paste has history of being solid with many resulting in the processor being stuck/pulled out of the socket. 

Also suggest manual voltage. Try 1.29 for now because it tends to run high from my initial experience.


----------



## PolRoger

Leito360 said:


> Does the PG4 has a PBO option? I wasn't unable to find it. Today i'm going to flash to the latest bios and check the temps.


I checked the PDF/manual for your motherboard and didn't see a PBO option in the OC Tweaker Tab... You could go to the Advanced Tab... "AMD Overclocking" section toward the bottom of the page. Check in there?

You can also use Ryzen Master in Windows to tune oveclocks… 

I wouldn't worry about high initial temps in BIOS at first... I'd leave setup on default auto and go to Windows and check both your idle/loads temps there...


----------



## Leito360

PolRoger said:


> I checked the PDF/manual for your motherboard and didn't see a PBO option in the OC Tweaker Tab... You could go to the Advanced Tab... "AMD Overclocking" section toward the bottom of the page. Check in there?
> 
> 
> 
> You can also use Ryzen Master in Windows to tune oveclocks…
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about high initial temps in BIOS at first... I'd leave setup on default auto and go to Windows and check both your idle/loads temps there...


I had to go into AMD OC tab to disable pbo. I suffered a micro heart attack when it didn't post. I clear the cmos and did all over again and everything was fine runing at 58C at stock. I an live with that. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arb65912

Hello, my ASRock X570 CREATOR AM4 AMD X570 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard is on the way for my new build.

Newbie here, is that a place for asking questions or I need to post somewhere else?


----------



## PolRoger

arb65912 said:


> Hello, my ASRock X570 CREATOR AM4 AMD X570 SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD Motherboard is on the way for my new build.
> 
> Newbie here, is that a place for asking questions or I need to post somewhere else?



This thread covers all ASRock X570 motherboards. 

The Creator is a pretty high end motherboard so I'm not sure how many folks are running one and posting about it? But If you have questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Wickedtme

We are always open to helping others in this forum, so ask away, if we don't know the answer, we are usually able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## arb65912

Wickedtme said:


> We are always open to helping others in this forum, so ask away, if we don't know the answer, we are usually able to point you in the right direction.


Thank you! JUst opened the box...so beautiful.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So is anyone here running SLI/NVlink on the X570 Taichi and does it work well or will there be any hiccups that I should expect?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Fun with ASRock X570 Aqua!!

3900 @ 5.5g Full-pot -192c :h34r-smi

The memory will normally run 4600 14-14, but I had to back it down because I had issues on cold and I was debugging the issue.


----------



## jklsn

*Some Questions*

Hey Guys,

Just got my X570 Taichi two days ago. Some quick updates: on my Board they allready repositioned the internal USB 3.1 Header so it's no longer blocked by the Grafics Card (thankfullly).
Im still on the stock BIOS with which it shipped. On the ASRock Website they basically say "don't upgrad BIOS if your system is running fine" so i'm a little concerned. Should i upgrade to 2.70 or leave it where it is?

Secondly my Board is running pretty high Voltages through the 3900X. I'm talking 1.45-1-48 V in idle... Is this something to be concerned about? And if so how can i safely limit the Voltage down? i set a max Voltage in Ryzen Master (1.35 V) and applied it but HWinfo ist still showing me 1.45-1.49V on the CPU (all cores). Any ideas how to fix this? I'm new to overclocking so i don't have any idea how Voltage Offsets, etc. work. 

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## PolRoger

jklsn said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got my X570 Taichi two days ago. I'm new to overclocking...
> 
> Secondly my Board is running pretty high Voltages through the 3900X. I'm talking 1.45-1-48 V in idle... Is this something to be concerned about?


This is normal Ryzen 3000 series behavior for when the 3900X cores are boosting above stock/default 3800 MHz speeds.

If you run with BIOS default/auto settings... "Precision Boost Overdrive" will use up to ~1.5v for some lightly threaded cores. With fully loaded cores/threads "PBO" voltages will run in the lower/mid ~1.325v/1.350v range.

If you were to go into BIOS and disable all boosting (Core Performance Boost) then your 3900X would run at (default) 3.8GHz with ~1.1(+) volts.

You should be able to run safely with BIOS default/auto PBO settings for your setup and not have to worry about what seems like higher then normal voltages...

What kind of cooling are you running? Stock AMD Wraith Prism cooler?


----------



## chas1723

Wickedtme said:


> If you replace the fan, you may be able to find something better from companies like Noctua, usually higher quality. My chipset has been at 57 to 73 since i bought the motherboard, the later during the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Some ideals for you here https://www.reddit.com/r/ASRock/comments/epbzs3/has_anyone_seen_chipset_cooler_mods_for_x570_yet/


These fans are a blower design. Not sure a normal 40mm noctua would work. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Notbn

chas1723 said:


> These fans are a blower design. Not sure a normal 40mm noctua would work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



The Taichi fan is not a blower. It's an axial fan.


----------



## chas1723

It blows across the heatsink and not directly down on it is what I was meaning. It is not a standard computer fan although they are common in base model video cards. 

No easy way to slap a noctua on the heatsink without major modifications. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jklsn

PolRoger said:


> This is normal Ryzen 3000 series behavior for when the 3900X cores are boosting above stock/default 3800 MHz speeds.
> 
> If you run with BIOS default/auto settings... "Precision Boost Overdrive" will use up to ~1.5v for some lightly threaded cores. With fully loaded cores/threads "PBO" voltages will run in the lower/mid ~1.325v/1.350v range.
> 
> If you were to go into BIOS and disable all boosting (Core Performance Boost) then your 3900X would run at (default) 3.8GHz with ~1.1(+) volts.
> 
> You should be able to run safely with BIOS default/auto PBO settings for your setup and not have to worry about what seems like higher then normal voltages...
> 
> What kind of cooling are you running? Stock AMD Wraith Prism cooler?


Thanks for your answer!
Yeah rn it's the wraith prism. I'm not running the overclocks 24/7 yet since i don't have my cooling loop set up. The Box cooler works quite fine though for doing the dayjob


----------



## jklsn

chas1723 said:


> It blows across the heatsink and not directly down on it is what I was meaning. It is not a standard computer fan although they are common in base model video cards.
> 
> No easy way to slap a noctua on the heatsink without major modifications.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have actually been thinking about doing this. The problem in my opinion is, that the noctua 40mm has no triangle mount so you would either have to glue it or invent some kind of mounting mechanism. Alternativly you could try switching the bearings and the fan blade (without the motor) to the replacement original fan and see if it fits. Usually fan blades can be swapped without to big of a struggle. Seconf concern is the hight of the noctua fan blades. I dont have one here yet but they seem to be a little bit higher. 
Third concern is the connector. One would have to manually solder the stock fan one to the noctua since they are quite different in size.

This would be the one i'd try: https://noctua.at/en/nf-a4x10-flx


----------



## chas1723

I was looking at the PWM version. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## foxx1337

I upgraded my Taichi X570 UEFI to P2.81 from jzelectric.

My 3900X still does single threaded CineBench R15 at 4250 - 4300 MHz. It mostly sustains at 4275 on the 3rd and 4th best cores. If I leave hwinfo in the background I see no top frequency above 4475 MHz.

Still getting some 4525 MHz sustained single threaded loads under Linux as with all UEFIs for this board.

L.E. the 1 amp EDC bug still cannot be triggered without serious instability (even up to crashes under Linux) for the clocks.


----------



## Wickedtme

I know i want to try it, its the thickness I'm worried about, would most likely affect the shroud.


----------



## slicktune

PolRoger said:


> Found some more odd behavior regarding BIOS v2.70 Advanced Tab AMD Overclocking "Per CCX" Bug...
> 
> 
> 
> I was changing/swapping out some CPU's around with my setups and I installed a 3950X that was running with my ASUS CH7H-Wifi combo into the X570 Taichi. I decided to test the 3950X regarding the BIOS Per CCX feature and I found that it seems to be functioning correctly for this particular chip!?
> 
> 
> 
> Both of my 3900X samples (2) when installed in the Taichi exhibit the BIOS Bug that I posted about previously. I find this to be pretty strange as I was thinking it was somehow tied to being dual chiplet design. Maybe it is just in some way related to 3900X CPUID?
> 
> 
> 
> 3950X Per CCX: 4150Mhz @1200Mv idle:
> 
> 3950X Per CCX: 4150Mhz @1200Mv load:


I wish i was getting those idle temps on my taichi x570 + 3950x combo, i get mid 40's in idle temps, how did you get there? What cooler are you using? I have a kraken x52 + o11 dynamic xl with 9 fans and still over heats in idle.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wickedtme

slicktune said:


> I wish i was getting those idle temps on my taichi x570 + 3950x combo, i get mid 40's in idle temps, how did you get there? What cooler are you using? I have a kraken x52 + o11 dynamic xl with 9 fans and still over heats in idle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


40 to 60 is pretty much normal with these CPUs, I'm using the X62. I've seen it drop to as low as 35,but this is rare. Full load with CB R20 is around 70. Your using one of the best AIO's for Ryzen, the design fits well with the chiplet layout.
This is the nature of the beast. The only way to get better would be a custom water loop.


----------



## PolRoger

slicktune said:


> I wish i was getting those idle temps on my taichi x570 + 3950x combo, i get mid 40's in idle temps, how did you get there? What cooler are you using? I have a kraken x52 + o11 dynamic xl with 9 fans and still over heats in idle.



I'm running open bench style with custom water cooling (ambient temps ~71/72F)... Optimus Foundation water block with a Swiftech MCP655 pump and a Phobya Xtreme 400 rad.

Here are some screen shots of my setup showing idle/load temps for my 3950X while running auto PBO with XMP (3200C14).

~11-3/4 hour PBO WCG load: 
~ PBO idle after WCG run:

***EDIT*** My temps will fluctuate with PBO at idle/light loads in Windows desktop from low 30's to mid to upper 40's depending on just how the cores/threads are getting activated or power gated off with idle/light usage.


----------



## Wickedtme

New product for mounting CPU cooler for maximum coverage of chiplets, looks interesting, but didn't see anything related to our board.
Looks like a great ideal, and up to 7C cooler!


----------



## looncraz

foxx1337 said:


> I upgraded my Taichi X570 UEFI to P2.81 from jzelectric.
> 
> My 3900X still does single threaded CineBench R15 at 4250 - 4300 MHz. It mostly sustains at 4275 on the 3rd and 4th best cores. If I leave hwinfo in the background I see no top frequency above 4475 MHz.
> 
> Still getting some 4525 MHz sustained single threaded loads under Linux as with all UEFIs for this board.
> 
> L.E. the 1 amp EDC bug still cannot be triggered without serious instability (even up to crashes under Linux) for the clocks.


Do you have a link for this BIOS?


----------



## slicktune

Wickedtme said:


> slicktune said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i was getting those idle temps on my taichi x570 + 3950x combo, i get mid 40's in idle temps, how did you get there? What cooler are you using? I have a kraken x52 + o11 dynamic xl with 9 fans and still over heats in idle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 40 to 60 is pretty much normal with these CPUs, I'm using the X62. I've seen it drop to as low as 35,but this is rare. Full load with CB R20 is around 70. Your using one of the best AIO's for Ryzen, the design fits well with the chiplet layout.
> This is the nature of the beast. The only way to get better would be a custom water loop.
Click to expand...




PolRoger said:


> slicktune said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i was getting those idle temps on my taichi x570 + 3950x combo, i get mid 40's in idle temps, how did you get there? What cooler are you using? I have a kraken x52 + o11 dynamic xl with 9 fans and still over heats in idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running open bench style with custom water cooling (ambient temps ~71/72F)... Optimus Foundation water block with a Swiftech MCP655 pump and a Phobya Xtreme 400 rad.
> 
> Here are some screen shots of my setup showing idle/load temps for my 3950X while running auto PBO with XMP (3200C14).
> 
> ~11-3/4 hour PBO WCG load:
> ~ PBO idle after WCG run:
> 
> ***EDIT*** My temps will fluctuate with PBO at idle/light loads in Windows desktop from low 30's to mid to upper 40's depending on just how the cores/threads are getting activated or power gated off with idle/light usage.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, im pretty new to this overclocking stuff and even more with amd (3950X), 
So I exchanged the o11 Dynamic (Regular size) for a Nzxt H510 Elite, at first I was skeptical due to everyone complaining about temps, but I've also seen a couple videos of ppl having success in temps so I went a ahead and pulled the trigger and bought one, also upgraded my Kraken x52 For Kraken x63, went into bios (Taichi X570) and disabled "Core Performance Boost" and after trouble shooting thru "Overclocking" lol I got stable at 3.975Ghz with a Voltage of 1.08125 perfect to keep the temps at 35c to 38c in idle and when web browsing. When I did a cinebench test I got a score of 9277 and tempetures rose up to 56c on 100% Load. Is this good? Are the temps im getting for the clock and voltage that i am at any good, and i will be doing video editing and music production, do i need to have it clocked that high or is this only to show off, again sorry if i sound dumb in new to this. I just want good temps i would be extra happy if i idled at 28c to 32c, not sure if that pushing it, only because those were the temps with intel, but then again it was only 6 measly cores (8700k) lol. By the way i did go ahead and use the noctua thermal paste instead of grizzly since grizzly seemed to do worse than the noctua paste. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated, and i dont do any gaming either.

I ended up just uploading the pics here http://imgur.com/a/VmefIQq


----------



## foxx1337

looncraz said:


> Do you have a link for this BIOS?


https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1583753820&sw=


----------



## looncraz

Thanks!


----------



## war4peace

I totally refuse to keep my head tilted to see those images.
Also, Greenshot is your friend.


----------



## slicktune

war4peace said:


> I totally refuse to keep my head tilted to see those images.
> Also, Greenshot is your friend.


Yeah i have no idea why it uploaded that way, is that why no ome has replied? 😞 thanks in advance


----------



## PolRoger

slicktune said:


> Yeah i have no idea why it uploaded that way, is that why no ome has replied? 😞 thanks in advance


Go back and edit that post and clean it up... You have got at least 10 duplicate screen shot photos!


----------



## slicktune

PolRoger said:


> slicktune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i have no idea why it uploaded that way, is that why no ome has replied? 😞 thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and edit that post and clean it up... You have got at least 10 duplicate screen shot photos!
Click to expand...

Its done but I don't know if anyone is gonna see it now.


----------



## PolRoger

slicktune said:


> Thanks for the reply, im pretty new to this overclocking stuff and even more with amd (3950X),
> So I exchanged the o11 Dynamic (Regular size) for a Nzxt H510 Elite, at first I was skeptical due to everyone complaining about temps, but I've also seen a couple videos of ppl having success in temps so I went a ahead and pulled the trigger and bought one, also upgraded my Kraken x52 For Kraken x63, went into bios (Taichi X570) and disabled "Core Performance Boost" and after trouble shooting thru "Overclocking" lol I got stable at 3.975Ghz with a Voltage of 1.08125 perfect to keep the temps at 35c to 38c in idle and when web browsing. When I did a cinebench test I got a score of 9277 and tempetures rose up to 56c on 100% Load. Is this good? Are the temps im getting for the clock and voltage that i am at any good, and i will be doing video editing and music production, do i need to have it clocked that high or is this only to show off, again sorry if i sound dumb in new to this. I just want good temps i would be extra happy if i idled at 28c to 32c, not sure if that pushing it, only because those were the temps with intel, but then again it was only 6 measly cores (8700k) lol. By the way i did go ahead and use the noctua thermal paste instead of grizzly since grizzly seemed to do worse than the noctua paste. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated, and i dont do any gaming either.
> 
> I ended up just uploading the pics here http://imgur.com/a/VmefIQq


Thanks for cleaning that up. 

I took a look at your settings... Why enable LN2 overclocking? 

There is really no point in comparing Intel idle/load temps to Ryzen 2.

Since you don't game and you seem most interested in all core performance for video editing and music production... A static overclock should be fine as long as voltages are reasonable. Currently you are running not much above base speeds... I would think that you could tune your overclock to an even higher speed if you so desired?

See this Silicon Lottery link for binning statistics on the 3950X... ~4.0GHz to ~4.15GHz from ~1.162v to ~1.200v:

https://siliconlottery.com/pages/statistics

Edit: Did you also stress test your overclock settings and also by what method?


----------



## slicktune

PolRoger said:


> slicktune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, im pretty new to this overclocking stuff and even more with amd (3950X),
> So I exchanged the o11 Dynamic (Regular size) for a Nzxt H510 Elite, at first I was skeptical due to everyone complaining about temps, but I've also seen a couple videos of ppl having success in temps so I went a ahead and pulled the trigger and bought one, also upgraded my Kraken x52 For Kraken x63, went into bios (Taichi X570) and disabled "Core Performance Boost" and after trouble shooting thru "Overclocking" lol I got stable at 3.975Ghz with a Voltage of 1.08125 perfect to keep the temps at 35c to 38c in idle and when web browsing. When I did a cinebench test I got a score of 9277 and tempetures rose up to 56c on 100% Load. Is this good? Are the temps im getting for the clock and voltage that i am at any good, and i will be doing video editing and music production, do i need to have it clocked that high or is this only to show off, again sorry if i sound dumb in new to this. I just want good temps i would be extra happy if i idled at 28c to 32c, not sure if that pushing it, only because those were the temps with intel, but then again it was only 6 measly cores (8700k) lol. By the way i did go ahead and use the noctua thermal paste instead of grizzly since grizzly seemed to do worse than the noctua paste. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated, and i dont do any gaming either.
> 
> I ended up just uploading the pics here http://imgur.com/a/VmefIQq
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for cleaning that up. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I took a look at your settings... Why enable LN2 overclocking?
> 
> There is really no point in comparing Intel idle/load temps to Ryzen 2.
> 
> Since you don't game and you seem most interested in all core performance for video editing and music production... A static overclock should be fine as long as voltages are reasonable. Currently you are running not much above base speeds... I would think that you could tune your overclock to an even higher speed if you so desired?
> 
> See this Silicon Lottery link for binning statistics on the 3950X... ~4.0GHz to ~4.15GHz from ~1.162v to ~1.200v:
> 
> https://siliconlottery.com/pages/statistics
> 
> Edit: Did you also stress test your overclock settings and also by what method?
Click to expand...

I stressed it by using cinebench, and anything higher like 4.0 or 4.15 will make it hotter it idles around 40's and isn't it bad to have it sustained at 1.2 volts? Or is it possible to have it flucuate only when needed and set a threshold to 1.2v? And LN2 was enabled should I shut it off? If there's anything else I can lower or help temps but be at a good speed I would appreciate it, I probably don't have the best case for overclocking lol.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PolRoger

slicktune said:


> I stressed it by using cinebench, and anything higher like 4.0 or 4.15 will make it hotter it idles around 40's and isn't it bad to have it sustained at 1.2 volts? Or is it possible to have it flucuate only when needed and set a threshold to 1.2v? And LN2 was enabled should I shut it off? If there's anything else I can lower or help temps but be at a good speed I would appreciate it, I probably don't have the best case for overclocking lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I think you might be getting a little hung up with your temps. You have a solid 280mm AIO cooler.

Cinebench isn't really a stress test.

AIDA64...CPU/FPU stress, ASUS RealBench, Prime95, IntelBurnTest or LinX are more commonly used stress tests.

You should download HWiNFO64 and maybe AIDA64 and stress test for at least 1-2hrs to get a ball park idea of stability.

1.2v isn't really that much vcore… I'd try out one of those middle range Silicon Lottery settings to try out with your chip.

When I set a static 4.1GHz with 1.175v my idle voltages drop down low/power gate off when not in use. 

I would run WCG 24/7 with 1.175v/1.200v vcore along with proper cooling and would not expect any silicon degradation.

Edit: LN2 Mode should be disabled in BIOS. It is useful for benchmarking while extreme overclocking with Liquid Nitrogen for cooling


----------



## slicktune

Deleted.


----------



## slicktune

PolRoger said:


> slicktune said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stressed it by using cinebench, and anything higher like 4.0 or 4.15 will make it hotter it idles around 40's and isn't it bad to have it sustained at 1.2 volts? Or is it possible to have it flucuate only when needed and set a threshold to 1.2v? And LN2 was enabled should I shut it off? If there's anything else I can lower or help temps but be at a good speed I would appreciate it, I probably don't have the best case for overclocking lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be getting a little hung up with your temps. You have a solid 280mm AIO cooler.
> 
> Cinebench isn't really a stress test.
> 
> AIDA64...CPU/FPU stress, ASUS RealBench, Prime95, IntelBurnTest or LinX are more commonly used stress tests.
> 
> You should download HWiNFO64 and maybe AIDA64 and stress test for at least 1-2hrs to get a ball park idea of stability.
> 
> 1.2v isn't really that much vcoreâ€¦ I'd try out one of those middle range Silicon Lottery settings to try out with your chip.
> 
> When I set a static 4.1GHz with 1.175v my idle voltages drop down low/power gate off when not in use.
> 
> I would run WCG 24/7 with 1.175v/1.200v vcore along with proper cooling and would not expect any silicon degradation.
> 
> Edit: LN2 Mode should be disabled in BIOS. It is useful for benchmarking while extreme overclocking with Liquid Nitrogen for cooling
Click to expand...

Whoa thats beautiful, what case, cooler, thermal paste, and how many fans do you have? Is it the same setup as the pics you sent earlier in this thread with an open case/bench setup?
Its my dream to get these temps🙏and squeeze good performance at the same time, are you using liquid metal to get those temps? How do you have it so it doesn't just sit at 4.1ghz all the time and 1.2v all the time, did you overclock on ryzen master or do it in Bios (Or Asrock's Motherboard utility)? And do you pay any mind to the temps in Nzxt's CAM? (they seem to say my system runs hotter even tho RM shows different
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PolRoger

slicktune said:


> Whoa thats beautiful, what case, cooler, thermal paste, and how many fans do you have? Is it the same setup as the pics you sent earlier in this thread with an open case/bench setup?
> Its my dream to get these temps🙏and squeeze good performance at the same time, are you using liquid metal to get those temps? How do you have it so it doesn't just sit at 4.1ghz all the time and 1.2v all the time, did you overclock on ryzen master or do it in Bios (Or Asrock's Motherboard utility)? And do you pay any mind to the temps in Nzxt's CAM? (they seem to say my system runs hotter even tho RM shows different
> Thanks in advance!


Yes this is the same setup as posted before although I have now moved it over to a DimasTech Easy Open Bench.

I'm using Artic MX-4 thermal compound.

I just set the memory speed and timings in BIOS and I also set 4100MHz speed and 1.175v vcore in BIOS. The BIOS allows for core idling/power gate off and voltage drop when the cpu is not active in Windows.

I think you are worrying too much about your temps... Nothing you've shown so far looks alarming to me.

You should post up a screen shot with HWiNFO64 open showing idle and load temps while running a stress test... Maybe show the stress test in operation with HWiNFO64 in the same screen shot.

I find that HWiNFO64 and Ryzen Master temps are very close. I don't have/use NZXT CAM software... So no comment there.


----------



## slicktune

PolRoger said:


> slicktune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa thats beautiful, what case, cooler, thermal paste, and how many fans do you have? Is it the same setup as the pics you sent earlier in this thread with an open case/bench setup?
> Its my dream to get these temps🙏and squeeze good performance at the same time, are you using liquid metal to get those temps? How do you have it so it doesn't just sit at 4.1ghz all the time and 1.2v all the time, did you overclock on ryzen master or do it in Bios (Or Asrock's Motherboard utility)? And do you pay any mind to the temps in Nzxt's CAM? (they seem to say my system runs hotter even tho RM shows different
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is the same setup as posted before although I have now moved it over to a DimasTech Easy Open Bench.
> 
> I'm using Artic MX-4 thermal compound.
> 
> I just set the memory speed and timings in BIOS and I also set 4100MHz speed and 1.175v vcore in BIOS. The BIOS allows for core idling/power gate off and voltage drop when the cpu is not active in Windows.
> 
> I think you are worrying too much about your temps... Nothing you've shown so far looks alarming to me.
> 
> You should post up a screen shot with HWiNFO64 open showing idle and load temps while running a stress test... Maybe show the stress test in operation with HWiNFO64 in the same screen shot.
> 
> I find that HWiNFO64 and Ryzen Master temps are very close. I don't have/use NZXT CAM software... So no comment there.
Click to expand...

Thanks, so I just downloaded it, turned off LN2, moved load line calibration to level2 and about to figure out how to run this stress test.

Here's a screenshot

https://imgur.com/a/ey7StgO

https://imgur.com/a/ccQUKYJ

EDIT** UPDATE
CPU Stress test

https://imgur.com/a/jsQzQQn

After 8 mins
https://imgur.com/a/UdLn3ZO

GPU STRESS TEST
https://imgur.com/a/SELIZCu


----------



## TwilightRavens

Hey guys so i’ve been having an issue that I cannot quite solve on my X570 Taichi, I originally was going to move my Corsair Hydro h100i v2 to cool my 3900X but I don’t have the backplate to mount it. So my question is since i’m running the Prism cooler right now i’ve been trying to prevent it from auto boosting to 1.5v like Zen2 likes to do but no matter what I set in vcore override it just ignores it and continues to draw all the way up to 1.5v+ regardless of me having it set to 1.27v, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PolRoger

TwilightRavens said:


> Hey guys so i’ve been having an issue that I cannot quite solve on my X570 Taichi, I originally was going to move my Corsair Hydro h100i v2 to cool my 3900X but I don’t have the backplate to mount it. So my question is since i’m running the Prism cooler right now i’ve been trying to prevent it from auto boosting to 1.5v like Zen2 likes to do but no matter what I set in vcore override it just ignores it and continues to draw all the way up to 1.5v+ regardless of me having it set to 1.27v, anyone have any ideas?


In BIOS set everything to AUTO then set memory kit to XMP and go to Advanced tab > AMD CBS > Common Options > Core Performance Boost > Disabled.

Note: I believe Corsair makes an AM4 bracket for your H100i as I got one for my old H110 AIO.


----------



## slicktune

PolRoger said:


> slicktune said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa thats beautiful, what case, cooler, thermal paste, and how many fans do you have? Is it the same setup as the pics you sent earlier in this thread with an open case/bench setup?
> Its my dream to get these temps🙏and squeeze good performance at the same time, are you using liquid metal to get those temps? How do you have it so it doesn't just sit at 4.1ghz all the time and 1.2v all the time, did you overclock on ryzen master or do it in Bios (Or Asrock's Motherboard utility)? And do you pay any mind to the temps in Nzxt's CAM? (they seem to say my system runs hotter even tho RM shows different
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is the same setup as posted before although I have now moved it over to a DimasTech Easy Open Bench.
> 
> I'm using Artic MX-4 thermal compound.
> 
> I just set the memory speed and timings in BIOS and I also set 4100MHz speed and 1.175v vcore in BIOS. The BIOS allows for core idling/power gate off and voltage drop when the cpu is not active in Windows.
> 
> I think you are worrying too much about your temps... Nothing you've shown so far looks alarming to me.
> 
> You should post up a screen shot with HWiNFO64 open showing idle and load temps while running a stress test... Maybe show the stress test in operation with HWiNFO64 in the same screen shot.
> 
> I find that HWiNFO64 and Ryzen Master temps are very close. I don't have/use NZXT CAM software... So no comment there.
Click to expand...

So I set the voltages and the clock speeds at the ones you gave me 
4.1ghz @1.175V and it failed after 8 mind but it doesn't say what failed, at least from what I am seeing....

https://imgur.com/a/KqB23bF does this mean I have a bad silicon lottery🤦‍♂️ 
Thanks in advance


----------



## TwilightRavens

PolRoger said:


> In BIOS set everything to AUTO then set memory kit to XMP and go to Advanced tab > AMD CBS > Common Options > Core Performance Boost > Disabled.
> 
> Note: I believe Corsair makes an AM4 bracket for your H100i as I got one for my old H110 AIO.


Yeah they do but I only ordered the bracket and not the backplate to go along with it.


----------



## PolRoger

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah they do but I only ordered the bracket and not the backplate to go along with it.


Maybe your h100i v2 hardware attachment is somewhat different form my H110?

With my H110... The new AM4 bracket kit came with 4 collared mounting posts that screw directly into the original AMD bottom bracket. 

The new metal AM4 upper bracket then secures to the H110 cooling plate/pump with the original lower plastic plate/pump bracket and 4 new round AM4 nuts that tighten up upon the previously secured posts.


----------



## schmotty

TwilightRavens said:


> Hey guys so i’ve been having an issue that I cannot quite solve on my X570 Taichi, I originally was going to move my Corsair Hydro h100i v2 to cool my 3900X but I don’t have the backplate to mount it. So my question is since i’m running the Prism cooler right now i’ve been trying to prevent it from auto boosting to 1.5v like Zen2 likes to do but no matter what I set in vcore override it just ignores it and continues to draw all the way up to 1.5v+ regardless of me having it set to 1.27v, anyone have any ideas?


I have the same board and processor. The backplate should have been on the motherboard when you got it.


----------



## PolRoger

slicktune said:


> So I set the voltages and the clock speeds at the ones you gave me
> 4.1ghz @1.175V and it failed after 8 mind but it doesn't say what failed, at least from what I am seeing....
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/KqB23bF does this mean I have a bad silicon lottery🤦‍♂️
> Thanks in advance


I don't see where it failed?

When you run AIDA64 stress test for CPU... Just check the CPU/FPU boxes for testing the CPU. 

(If you don't want to run as hot or for a quick "ball park/dialing in" type stability test of your proposed overclock you could just check the CPU box and then test again later with a longer more intensive run having both CPU/FPU checked. FPU runs quite hot.)

When you run AIDA64 stress test for Memory... Just check the Cache/Memory boxes for testing the memory.

If 4.1GHz and 1.175v is not stable... Drop speed by 25MHz to 4075MHz and test again. 

Use Silicon Lottery (3950X) overall binning results as a guide. 

If you wish to run faster you may need more vcore but lowering CPU speed will also allow for a lower voltage(s). 

The binning quality for 3950X is superior to all lower Ryzen 3000 series: 3900x/3800X/3700X/3600X. 

You should use Windows "Snipping Tool" or Windows "Snip & Sketch" to save a screen shot to your Pictures file and then upload the screen shot here instead of taking a photo of your monitor and posting a link.


----------



## Chedo

Hi Guys, just some update regarding memory overclock on my x570 Taichi. I have been overclocking 4 sticks of Hynix CJR Gskill F4-3600C16-8GTZNC since October now. I only had 2 rock stable overclocks one for 3733 mhz and one for 3800mhz cl 16. U might find my earlier posts about those. Whenever I tried to improve my timings even a little bit, it failed at some point and with the 2.73 Bios even my rock stable overclocks went bad. I have finally discovered that this was happening because of the voltage settings for CPU VDDCR_SOC. I have seen that many of you and many of the tech utubers had it set at 1.1 with LLC 2 so I was doing the same. It seems that it was completely wrecking my otherwise good overclocks. I have finally passed 1000% in memtest with it on Auto. Will see how much will I be able to improve my current overclock.


----------



## Wickedtme

Chedo said:


> Hi Guys, just some update regarding memory overclock on my x570 Taichi. I have been overclocking 4 sticks of Hynix CJR Gskill F4-3600C16-8GTZNC since October now. I only had 2 rock stable overclocks one for 3733 mhz and one for 3800mhz cl 16. U might find my earlier posts about those. Whenever I tried to improve my timings even a little bit, it failed at some point and with the 2.73 Bios even my rock stable overclocks went bad. I have finally discovered that this was happening because of the voltage settings for CPU VDDCR_SOC. I have seen that many of you and many of the tech utubers had it set at 1.1 with LLC 2 so I was doing the same. It seems that it was completely wrecking my otherwise good overclocks. I have finally passed 1000% in memtest with it on Auto. Will see how much will I be able to improve my current overclock.



First off, and of the utmost importance, import your ram info into Ryzen Dram calculator from Typhoon Burner, the small variances between the two can make a world of difference.
Also, in Ryzen Dram calculator, try and do as many of the advanced settings you can find in the bios, and this again can make a world of difference.
The bios does a good job of feeding proper voltages to the SOC, etc. on auto, however, you will always need to supply more dram voltage to get tighter timings.
3800 cl16 is a sweet spot, and i bet your best performance is here.
Good luck


----------



## TwilightRavens

Wickedtme said:


> 3800 cl16 is a sweet spot, and i bet your best performance is here.
> Good luck


I agree, I bumped my 3600 (16-16-16-36) Neo kit up to 3800MHz with a 1:1 fclk and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## mllrkllr88

How's everyone doing in here? It's been a while since I talked with you guys, what did I miss?


----------



## TwilightRavens

mllrkllr88 said:


> How's everyone doing in here? It's been a while since I talked with you guys, what did I miss?



I guess just a lot more fine tuning time for most people because of human malware quarantine, or beer flu, whichever you wanna call it[emoji3].


----------



## schmotty

TwilightRavens said:


> I guess just a lot more fine tuning time for most people because of human malware quarantine, or beer flu, whichever you wanna call it[emoji3].



Chicken of the Cave Disease


----------



## IceD4

Hi everyone! I am trying to overclock 4x16GB of Trident Z Neo 16-19-19-39 RAM using an Asrock X570 Taichi motherboard. The rated speed for this set is 3600 @1.35v. CPU is a 3950x and the board is on the latest BIOS 2.73. Using the XMP profile and FCLK at 1800Mhz, the system boots correctly and enters Windows, however running memtest86 always results in a few errors. This is the second set I try (the previous one would not even boot consistently at 1.35v). 
I tried increasing the DRAM voltage up to 1.46v, increasing the SOC voltage up to 1.15v (the Taichi seems to use up to 1.20v on auto anyway)... but the errors in memtest did not disappear (they increased, actually!)

I then tried dialing in the timings manually using the Ryzen DRAM calculator, using the safe profile for the Hynix C die (quite conservative), however that also did not help. I tested the RAM at 3533, 1.35v, everything on auto except primary timings and 1T, and the memtest passes without errors... but should I really settle on running this kit at a lower than rated speed? I understand 64 GB is quite an unusual configuration and more taxing, however the Taichi is also on the QVL for this set on the G.Skill website... Would you have any suggestion for improving this situation, maybe anything I forgot to apply in the BIOS? Or would I just have better chances if I return this set, and get a Samsung B-die version instead (which costs 200€ more here though!)? Thank you!


----------



## Wickedtme

IceD4 said:


> Hi everyone! I am trying to overclock 4x16GB of Trident Z Neo 16-19-19-39 RAM using an Asrock X570 Taichi motherboard. The rated speed for this set is 3600 @1.35v. CPU is a 3950x and the board is on the latest BIOS 2.73. Using the XMP profile and FCLK at 1800Mhz, the system boots correctly and enters Windows, however running memtest86 always results in a few errors. This is the second set I try (the previous one would not even boot consistently at 1.35v).
> I tried increasing the DRAM voltage up to 1.46v, increasing the SOC voltage up to 1.15v (the Taichi seems to use up to 1.20v on auto anyway)... but the errors in memtest did not disappear (they increased, actually!)
> 
> I then tried dialing in the timings manually using the Ryzen DRAM calculator, using the safe profile for the Hynix C die (quite conservative), however that also did not help. I tested the RAM at 3533, 1.35v, everything on auto except primary timings and 1T, and the memtest passes without errors... but should I really settle on running this kit at a lower than rated speed? I understand 64 GB is quite an unusual configuration and more taxing, however the Taichi is also on the QVL for this set on the G.Skill website... Would you have any suggestion for improving this situation, maybe anything I forgot to apply in the BIOS? Or would I just have better chances if I return this set, and get a Samsung B-die version instead (which costs 200€ more here though!)? Thank you!


Did you try Ryzen dram calculator importing the file from typhoon burner? It makes a big difference because all ram is not exactly the same, they have small differences.
I also highly recommend trying to do as many of the advanced tab options recommended in Ryzen dram calculator?
This can also make a huge difference. Let us know how it goes, and any questions you might have.


----------



## IceD4

Wickedtme said:


> Did you try Ryzen dram calculator importing the file from typhoon burner? It makes a big difference because all ram is not exactly the same, they have small differences.
> I also highly recommend trying to do as many of the advanced tab options recommended in Ryzen dram calculator?
> This can also make a huge difference. Let us know how it goes, and any questions you might have.


Thank you, indeed I had missed this step. I just tried this now. I exported the html report from typhoon burner and loaded it into the dram calculator. However the suggested timings are way too tight - it was suggesting 3600 CL-14-17-19-38 @1.370v, 1.10v SOC, which does not even boot. Even using the base 16-19-19-39 timings or increasing tRFC back to 630 as calculated in the advanced tab, together with the other secondary timings, would not work. I tried increasing the DRAM voltage a bit and just using the timings that are currently working on 3533Mhz 1.35v, system boots but memtest fails within 30 min, while on 3533 there are no errors, and the system is stable in windows. 

I start thinking 3533 cl16 may be the limit for this set, unless FCLK or the Taichi are a limiting factor.. but I don't believe so as I only get a few errors in memtest and this strictly looks like a ram issue to me. Is is true that B-die is still better for Ryzen compatibility and it could perform better than this Hynix set, or had anyone better luck overclocking 4x16 Gb Hynix memory on the Taichi?


----------



## Wickedtme

The B-die is still king as far as i know, there are a few other good sets, but hard to beat the B-die for overclocking and taking more voltage.
Heres mine, and its B-die. Im using 1.4 volts and as you can see, some pretty tight timings. i think that helps the most in the advanced tab, is dram learning.


----------



## gucci904

*SUPER !!*

Thats a great Ram timing Wicked

i finally got four sticks running 3733 14 15 14 38

FCLK AUTO

1.52 V


----------



## Cosminnn

New Bios release - 2.80	2020/4/8	Optimize chipset fan curve


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> Thats a great Ram timing Wicked
> 
> i finally got four sticks running 3733 14 15 14 38
> 
> FCLK AUTO
> 
> 1.52 V


Not too shaby yourself for 4 sticks at cl14, what kind of temps are you seeing on the ram at 1.52?
I'm sure i could get my ram at tighter timings, but the temps hovering close to 50C were worrying me.


----------



## gucci904

*not too bad on temps*

The fans from my rad blow cool air straight down on my ram. Running BOINC 24/7 and never see ram get close to 50C

however, I just found out that stress testing produced one or two errors after 3-4 hours. I had never stress tested past a few hours. everything seemingly worked fine. so I'm gonna have to go back to cas 15

edit= Ran memtest for three hours cas15 no problems. Never reached 43C


----------



## Cosminnn

gucci904 said:


> The fans from my rad blow cool air straight down on my ram. Running BOINC 24/7 and never see ram get close to 50C
> 
> however, I just found out that stress testing produced one or two errors after 3-4 hours. I had never stress tested past a few hours. everything seemingly worked fine. so I'm gonna have to go back to cas 15
> 
> edit= Ran memtest for three hours cas15 no problems. Never reached 43C


What software are you using for RAM temperature?


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> The fans from my rad blow cool air straight down on my ram. Running BOINC 24/7 and never see ram get close to 50C
> 
> however, I just found out that stress testing produced one or two errors after 3-4 hours. I had never stress tested past a few hours. everything seemingly worked fine. so I'm gonna have to go back to cas 15
> 
> edit= Ran memtest for three hours cas15 no problems. Never reached 43C


That's pretty good, i find most ram exceeds 40C because of the intensity of the testing itself, and really doesn't reflect completely real world scenarios. 
My ram testing with Karhu, temps would reach around 42C max, but i received an email from Gskill about my ram hitting 43C and this is what they said.

"That is still within normal range so it will be fine. 

The kit you have is surely overclockable, it is one of the best kits on the market. 

Thank you
GSKILL SUPPORT"

So with that my ram was good to go. I use HWiFO64 for temps.

PS New bios available for Taichi, 2.80
https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X570%20Taichi(2.80)ROM.zip

PSS New Chipset drivers from AMD 2.04.04.111
https://drivers.amd.com/drivers/amd_software_2.04.04.111.zip

PSSS best program on the market for testing ram, and reasonably priced.
https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/


----------



## gucci904

HWiNFO is what i USE. 

WONDER WHAT THE NEW CHIP SET DRIVERS BRING ?


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> HWiNFO is what i USE.
> 
> WONDER WHAT THE NEW CHIP SET DRIVERS BRING ?


This for one LOL I always breathe a sigh of relief when al my settings were saved before update.
Seeing lower idle temps on CPU too.


----------



## Nizzen

Wickedtme said:


> This for one LOL I always breathe a sigh of relief when al my settings were saved before update.
> Seeing lower idle temps on CPU too.


Here is pretty much the same latency with different settings:
This is with TRFC @ 320
Strange that you have almost the same result VS my cl18. You have cl15.


----------



## Wickedtme

Nizzen said:


> Here is pretty much the same latency with different settings:
> This is with TRFC @ 320
> Strange that you have almost the same result VS my cl18. You have cl15.


Give this one a shot and see your results. Its extremely weird, because your at cas 18, plus running it at cr2, so basically 2 clocks as opposed to 1 timing.
Its free to use pretty much. Would be curious to see your results.

https://www.passmark.com/products/performancetest/index.php


----------



## gucci904

*quick run*

backed memory down to 3600 again. just didn't see any real world benefit from the much higher speed.


----------



## TwilightRavens

gucci904 said:


> backed memory down to 3600 again. just didn't see any real world benefit from the much higher speed.



I did the same on mine, couldn’t for the life of me get 1900 fclk 100% stable. Very little difference in performance in games, but then again realistically speaking my 1080 ti should be the limiting factor in my rig.

I’ll stick with the peace of mind with it being for sure stable instead of maybe stable.


----------



## gucci904

agreed !


----------



## PolRoger

Can anyone here confirm the memory trace layout design for the X570 Taichi?

The Taichi and the Phantom Caming X both have a nearly identical motherboard layout design (Phantom Gaming X has an additional 2.5GBe NIC) but the P/G/X is listed here (link below) as a Daisy Chain layout for the memory/DIMMS while the Taich is showing as T-Topology?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...mlview?sle=true#gid=2112472504&fvid=380807963


----------



## lukart

Yes, Taichi would be T-Topology, according to a video I've seen from Buildzoid.


----------



## ayyyota

lukart said:


> Yes, Taichi would be T-Topology, according to a video I've seen from Buildzoid.


I believe that was a pre-sample and not the released board; pretty sure he updated saying it's daisy.


----------



## ziocomposite

ayyyota said:


> I believe that was a pre-sample and not the released board; pretty sure he updated saying it's daisy.


That is correct!



ziocomposite said:


> Just a heads up, it is not.
> 
> Essentially the initial Engineering Sample was T-Top. The released/retail boards are Daisy.
> 
> Buildzoid Talked about it when he first got the board - https://youtu.be/tNKg7iHQun4?t=630


----------



## Foo1X

Can anyone help me please to try and get my system stable?

I have the following RAM.

Team Group Edition 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-25600C14 3200MHz Dual Channel Kit

These are the setting from the DRAM Calculator.











SoC voltages are as below


----------



## TwilightRavens

Foo1X said:


> Can anyone help me please to try and get my system stable?
> 
> I have the following RAM.
> 
> Team Group Edition 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-25600C14 3200MHz Dual Channel Kit
> 
> These are the setting from the DRAM Calculator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoC voltages are as below



Try 1.4v on the RAM and 1.12v on SoC and see where that puts you.


----------



## Kanuki

Hi.. Guys...

I have 2 questions regarding about PCIe slots on X570 Taichi.

Let say I install PCIe cards on these slots.




PCIE1 --> Graphic Card PCIe 3.0 or 4.0 x16.
PCIE4 --> PCIe 3.0 x1 card
PCIE5 --> PCIe 3.0 x 4 card
M2_1  --> PCIe 3.0 or 4.0 NVMe SSDS
M2_WIFI --> WIFI card

My CPU is 3800X.

Will all the cards be able to be detected?

Will my graphic card be running on x16 or x8 mode?


----------



## Wickedtme

Kanuki said:


> Hi.. Guys...
> 
> I have 2 questions regarding about PCIe slots on X570 Taichi.
> 
> Let say I install PCIe cards on these slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCIE1 --> Graphic Card PCIe 3.0 or 4.0 x16.
> PCIE4 --> PCIe 3.0 x1 card
> PCIE5 --> PCIe 3.0 x 4 card
> M2_1 --> PCIe 3.0 or 4.0 NVMe SSDS
> M2_WIFI --> WIFI card
> 
> My CPU is 3800X.
> 
> Will all the cards be able to be detected?
> 
> Will my graphic card be running on x16 or x8 mode?


First off, Taichi X570 comes with a top of the line wifi built in, no need for an M2 Wifi, especially since it would be slower then what's built in.

https://i.postimg.cc/SK215tqF/wifi.jpg

If your video card is in the first slot it will run at 16X, the only thing affected by the pcie slots is anything you hook up sata hard drive wise, they share with one of the pcie slots, not sure which one.


----------



## Kanuki

thx for the info..

The WIFI card that I'm referring to is the one that you said built-in.
Actually it's connecting to M2_WIFI slot at the top left corner of the MB.


----------



## duox7142

Hey all!

Just got a x570 Taichi board with the 3950X. Couple questions.

The Southbridge chipset temp is at 73C regardless of fan curve while gaming. Is that normal?

Also, has anyone had difficulty applying VDDP and VDDG setting in the BIOS? Even when I set them to match auto settings, they fail. I'm trying to get Infinity Fabric stable at 1900mhz so I'm tweaking settings.


----------



## ziocomposite

duox7142 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just got a x570 Taichi board with the 3950X. Couple questions.
> 
> The Southbridge chipset temp is at 73C regardless of fan curve while gaming. Is that normal?
> 
> Also, has anyone had difficulty applying VDDP and VDDG setting in the BIOS? Even when I set them to match auto settings, they fail. I'm trying to get Infinity Fabric stable at 1900mhz so I'm tweaking settings.



Those temps seem fine/normal. Mine idle at about 55-60 and go up when gaming. Have not played with VDDP & VDDG though so can't comment on that though mine runs @ 3800/1900.


----------



## PolRoger

duox7142 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just got a x570 Taichi board with the 3950X. Couple questions.
> 
> The Southbridge chipset temp is at 73C regardless of fan curve while gaming. Is that normal?
> 
> Also, has anyone had difficulty applying VDDP and VDDG setting in the BIOS? Even when I set them to match auto settings, they fail. I'm trying to get Infinity Fabric stable at 1900mhz so I'm tweaking settings.


I think the board placement of the chipset fan is a weak point in the design of the X570 Taichi... When you run a long graphic card in the first slot it will sit on top of the fan which blocks the effectiveness of the fan venting.

Perhaps a better placement would have been where the decorative Taichi gear is located behind the middle PCIE slot? 

I'm running a non gaming setup on my Taichi with a small passively cooled card and my chipset stays in the middle to upper 40's Celsius.

You can try moving your card to the middle slot and test to see if you notice any difference between the two slots while gaming? I seem to think (remember?) that the top (first) slot has somewhat better through put specs??

I'm able to manually set my VDDP/VDDG settings in BIOS.

Some screen shots of my current settings... PBO3800C16 4D:


----------



## Chedo

PolRoger said:


> I think the board placement of the chipset fan is a weak point in the design of the X570 Taichi... When you run a long graphic card in the first slot it will sit on top of the fan which blocks the effectiveness of the fan venting.
> 
> Perhaps a better placement would have been where the decorative Taichi gear is located behind the middle PCIE slot?
> 
> I'm running a non gaming setup on my Taichi with a small passively cooled card and my chipset stays in the middle to upper 40's Celsius.
> 
> You can try moving your card to the middle slot and test to see if you notice any difference between the two slots while gaming? I seem to think (remember?) that the top (first) slot has somewhat better through put specs??
> 
> I'm able to manually set my VDDP/VDDG settings in BIOS.
> 
> Some screen shots of my current settings... PBO3800C16 4D:





duox7142 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just got a x570 Taichi board with the 3950X. Couple questions.
> 
> The Southbridge chipset temp is at 73C regardless of fan curve while gaming. Is that normal?
> 
> Also, has anyone had difficulty applying VDDP and VDDG setting in the BIOS? Even when I set them to match auto settings, they fail. I'm trying to get Infinity Fabric stable at 1900mhz so I'm tweaking settings.



hI guys, I had issues with chipset temps going almost 80C because of my 2080TI blowing hot air directly into the chipset fan. I changed to the second PCI slot and it became even worse because now graphics card was blowing directly on the chipset die. I moved graphics back and added additional fan to the PC case blowing cool air directly into the chipset I also set very aggressive fan curve on my graphics card and it helped as well.


----------



## Nizzen

Asrock X570 Taichi 3.0 bios:

https://www.diskusjon.no/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=623052


----------



## Wickedtme

Nizzen said:


> Asrock X570 Taichi 3.0 bios:
> 
> https://www.diskusjon.no/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=623052


Were did it go? Is this agesa 1.5.0.0?


----------



## Nizzen

Wickedtme said:


> Were did it go? Is this agesa 1.5.0.0?


Try it 
I don't know if it's the new AGESA.

Tell us when you tried it 

Click on the link to download. (auto download)


----------



## ziocomposite

Nizzen said:


> Try it
> I don't know if it's the new AGESA.
> 
> Tell us when you tried it
> 
> Click on the link to download. (auto download)


Lmao this is so sus xD


----------



## Nizzen

ziocomposite said:


> Lmao this is so sus xD


If you are afraid, then download it from here:

https://shop.jzelectronic.de/news.php?id=1587057420&sw=

You are welcome


----------



## ayyyota

I'd hold-off until we get the change log details (as brief/nondescript as they are)


----------



## Jenot

It's 1.0.0.4. That's strange - previous bios versions (2.80, 2.81 beta) have 1.0.0.4B already. No visible changes.


----------



## Wickedtme

Pretty much same old same old, as far as i can tell, all my UEFI settings worked no problem.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Hey guys. Due to the AMD drama, I sold my X470 C7H and got the X570 Taichi. So far my 4 DIMMS seem to copy the exact settings from the 1.7.2 Dram Calculator as they were on the C7H and ryzen 3600x running all core at 4350Mhz at 1.381v (idc about killing it, have Microcenter warranty). So my two questions:
-I have the chipset fan set to 0 RPM up until 65C. I have the lian li 011 with a full water cooled loop and fresh air coming up from the bottom. What are safe temperatures for the SB temp reported in HWinfo64? The default fan curve was loud for this thing but I want to make sure I do not run it too hot. 
-Less important but annoying, RGB control. I figured out that I can control the rear of the motherboard by settings the PCH Heatsink 1-4 to whatever color that I want. But I would just like to replace the whole rear strip if possible since the colors of it is so horrible (white is almost light green). Has anyone taken the back of the motherboard back plate apart and have any pictures they can share? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TwilightRavens

vasyltheonly said:


> Hey guys. Due to the AMD drama, I sold my X470 C7H and got the X570 Taichi. So far my 4 DIMMS seem to copy the exact settings from the 1.7.2 Dram Calculator as they were on the C7H and ryzen 3600x running all core at 4350Mhz at 1.381v (idc about killing it, have Microcenter warranty). So my two questions:
> -I have the chipset fan set to 0 RPM up until 65C. I have the lian li 011 with a full water cooled loop and fresh air coming up from the bottom. What are safe temperatures for the SB temp reported in HWinfo64? The default fan curve was loud for this thing but I want to make sure I do not run it too hot.
> -Less important but annoying, RGB control. I figured out that I can control the rear of the motherboard by settings the PCH Heatsink 1-4 to whatever color that I want. But I would just like to replace the whole rear strip if possible since the colors of it is so horrible (white is almost light green). Has anyone taken the back of the motherboard back plate apart and have any pictures they can share?
> Thanks in advance.



I can answer the first one I think, from what I understand its best to keep it under 70C but i think it’s safe up to 80C, but I also personally wouldn’t run it that high.


----------



## ziocomposite

Don't know anything about the RGB part, maybe best to just turn it off. The whole Color accuracy for PC parts in general is just mind boggling. Original idea was to do an all White RGB build but temperature just has way too much variance. 

Regarding the chipset, last time I looked into it was likely around 88-105 but nothing definitive. Der8auer did do a passive only solution and had no problems with it running @ 74

https://youtu.be/qk3PD-4zPN0?t=945


----------



## vasyltheonly

TwilightRavens said:


> I can answer the first one I think, from what I understand its best to keep it under 70C but i think it’s safe up to 80C, but I also personally wouldn’t run it that high.





ziocomposite said:


> Don't know anything about the RGB part, maybe best to just turn it off. The whole Color accuracy for PC parts in general is just mind boggling. Original idea was to do an all White RGB build but temperature just has way too much variance.
> 
> Regarding the chipset, last time I looked into it was likely around 88-105 but nothing definitive. Der8auer did do a passive only solution and had no problems with it running @ 74
> 
> https://youtu.be/qk3PD-4zPN0?t=945


-Thanks for the information, I might just set the SB fan to 70C in that case, this way I can never hear it. I played for a few hours and on average, the chipset was about 64C, but turning on and off. Really no need to run it if its fairly low temps.
-Disabled RGB on the rear, fixed my OCD.

Another question. Has anyone had success with the PBO bug on this board? Briefly playing around with the settings, on the AMD Overclocking menu, I was able to get some nice MC scores, but the SC is not stable, so using my all core OC for now. On CPU-Z I get like 300single opposed to the 520+ I am expecting. This is a 3600x.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Can anyone give me any tips on getting geardown mode disabled to post, i've tried it and it just hangs on the black screen before post. So i've had to leave it on auto. VDDG and VDDC are at 1.0v, SoC is at 1.15v and ram:uclk:fclk are all 1:1:1 at 3800MHz ram and fclk/uclk 1900. Oh and RAM is at 1.4v


----------



## ziocomposite

vasyltheonly said:


> Another question. Has anyone had success with the PBO bug on this board? Briefly playing around with the settings, on the AMD Overclocking menu, I was able to get some nice MC scores, but the SC is not stable, so using my all core OC for now. On CPU-Z I get like 300single opposed to the 520+ I am expecting. This is a 3600x.


No Clue on this one, have not really played with PBO anything. Running with a manual OC/voltage instead on mine.



TwilightRavens said:


> Can anyone give me any tips on getting geardown mode disabled to post, i've tried it and it just hangs on the black screen before post. So i've had to leave it on auto. VDDG and VDDC are at 1.0v, SoC is at 1.15v and ram:uclk:fclk are all 1:1:1 at 3800MHz ram and fclk/uclk 1900. Oh and RAM is at 1.4v


The only time I could do this was when I was running 2x8 sticks and believe Power Down had to be enabled. Now that I'm running 4x8 can only boot with GearDown Enabled.


----------



## TwilightRavens

ziocomposite said:


> The only time I could do this was when I was running 2x8 sticks and believe Power Down had to be enabled. Now that I'm running 4x8 can only boot with GearDown Enabled.


Yeah I tried it and that was a swift no, It did not like that not even a little bit. But that may be because I'm on 2x16GB sticks


----------



## chas1723

Well....once again my board absolutely does not like the 3.00 bios. Every bios after 2.11 gives me random 8d post codes on cold boot or a restart. 2.11 runs rock solid. It also appears my CPU is running hotter by a little bit. I do not see any of the cores going completely asleep the way they do on 2.11 either. Cinebench performance is roughly the same. I will try some games out tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TwilightRavens

chas1723 said:


> Well....once again my board absolutely does not like the 3.00 bios. Every bios after 2.11 gives me random 8d post codes on cold boot or a restart. 2.11 runs rock solid. It also appears my CPU is running hotter by a little bit. I do not see any of the cores going completely asleep the way they do on 2.11 either. Cinebench performance is roughly the same. I will try some games out tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I honestly went to 2.70 on my Taichi the day i built it and haven’t had any issues, I haven’t tried anything newer though (waiting on Zen3 and my 4900X). As they say in my case, if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it.


----------



## chas1723

Yeah, I have already gone back to 2.11. I also just noticed the led lights in the board are malfunctioning. The are flickering. If I put it on a static color, they do not hold that color. I am very underwhelmed by this supposed $300 board. In 6 months the chipset fan is grinding, the leds going out, and none of the bios revisions above 2.11 work properly. This will be my last Asrock board. Should have gone with the Gigabyte board like my instinct was telling me. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## looncraz

chas1723 said:


> Yeah, I have already gone back to 2.11. I also just noticed the led lights in the board are malfunctioning. The are flickering. If I put it on a static color, they do not hold that color. I am very underwhelmed by this supposed $300 board. In 6 months the chipset fan is grinding, the leds going out, and none of the bios revisions above 2.11 work properly. This will be my last Asrock board. Should have gone with the Gigabyte board like my instinct was telling me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The X570 Taichi is hands-down the best board I've had in years (Z68/77 Extreme3/4+ was my last good one.. can't remember what exact board it was, LOL!). It's rock solid, completely predictable, everything is working flawlessly... using BIOS 2.80. My Crosshair VI Hero was a real dud by comparison.


----------



## KedarWolf

looncraz said:


> The X570 Taichi is hands-down the best board I've had in years (Z68/77 Extreme3/4+ was my last good one.. can't remember what exact board it was, LOL!). It's rock-solid, completely predictable, everything is working flawlessly... using BIOS 2.80. My Crosshair VI Hero was a real dud by comparison.


I follow this thread but own an MSI X570 Unify and it's a great board. :drum:

MSI did a great job on their X570 boards and the memory overclocking is exceptional.


----------



## gucci904

*I echo your remarks*



looncraz said:


> The X570 Taichi is hands-down the best board I've had in years (Z68/77 Extreme3/4+ was my last good one.. can't remember what exact board it was, LOL!). It's rock solid, completely predictable, everything is working flawlessly... using BIOS 2.80. My Crosshair VI Hero was a real dud by comparison.



My Taichi X570 has been running Folding home almost 24/7 for close to a year. ROCK solid stable with four sticks of ram or two. Right now Im running Two AT 1760 cas 15-14-14-14 tRFC 264, fclk Auto, 3900X

NEVER has a hick up or boot issue. just my 2 cents


----------



## TwilightRavens

gucci904 said:


> My Taichi X570 has been running Folding home almost 24/7 for close to a year. ROCK solid stable with four sticks of ram or two. Right now Im running Two AT 1760 cas 15-14-14-14 tRFC 264, fclk Auto, 3900X
> 
> NEVER has a hick up or boot issue. just my 2 cents



Yeah I agree, probably the best motherboard i’ve owned in the last 6-7 years since my Z77 Sabertooth, that was probably the last good motherboard i had prior.


----------



## gucci904

*Had a few hours to kill and.....*

Finally got 3756 running cas14 solid 

Latency runs 63.0 - 63.2

1.43v

6 hrs membench

easy bench on Dram calculator 101.24 seconds


----------



## Eduardo Portas

Hi guys, first time posting here. I'm trying to enable the XMP profile on my RAM kit, with no success. 
My specs: AMD Ryzen 9 3950x, ASRock Aqua X570, G,Skill 3800MHz CL14 (8GBx4), Sabrent 1TB PCIE4, Seasonic Titanium Prime 750W.

I have managed to set the RAM to 3666 13-13-13-30 (FCLK 1833) @ 1.38V and have the system completely stable.
If I set the RAM frequency to anything higher,even at 1.5V, the computer doesn't even boot. I'd like to avoid decoupling the Infinity Fabric, but is there anything else I can do to raise the frequency? I've read about VDDG and such, but I'm not familiar with those settings. Any sugestions?


----------



## foxx1337

Might be that your CPU doesn't like 1900 MHz fclk. Mine likes it at 1.1 VSOC, 0.9 VDDP, 0.95 VDDG IOD and 1.07 VDDG CCD. For 24/7 be conservative about VDDG CCD, but give it a try at 1.1 up to maybe 1.15 volts just to see whether it works. Pump the VSOC as well so that's a few notches above VDDG CCD.


----------



## TwilightRavens

foxx1337 said:


> Might be that your CPU doesn't like 1900 MHz fclk. Mine likes it at 1.1 VSOC, 0.9 VDDP, 0.95 VDDG IOD and 1.07 VDDG CCD. For 24/7 be conservative about VDDG CCD, but give it a try at 1.1 up to maybe 1.15 volts just to see whether it works. Pump the VSOC as well so that's a few notches above VDDG CCD.



This ^.

And for reference mine likes 1.0v for VDDG, and 1.16v SoC for 1900 fclk, and 1.374v for DRAM at 3800MHz (16-16-16-36), I could probably lower the SoC voltage but meh its stable.


----------



## Eduardo Portas

Thanks guys! I managed to reach 3800, but not with the IF 1:1. But I lowered it to 3733 and it worked! I'm using similar voltages as you and I'm tightning the timings now. So far I got 3733 (14-14-14-30) stable after 2 hours of testing and I'll start lowering the voltages later.


----------



## dansi

Eduardo Portas said:


> Thanks guys! I managed to reach 3800, but not with the IF 1:1. But I lowered it to 3733 and it worked! I'm using similar voltages as you and I'm tightning the timings now. So far I got 3733 (14-14-14-30) stable after 2 hours of testing and I'll start lowering the voltages later.


you better off lower to 3733 1:1:1


----------



## Eduardo Portas

That's what I did, dansi


----------



## CubanB

How do you guys rate the X570 Asrock boards and in specific, the Taichi? Are you happy with overall stability and the BIOS updates, etc?


----------



## gucci904

*best so far*

Best board Ive ever owned so far...TAICHI


----------



## ziocomposite

So far no major issues with the x570 Taichi. Within the $300 price point the best seem to be the MSI Unify or Taichi.


----------



## Cosminnn

<< Found it meanwhile, it is in HEXA, so 16 hexa decimal is 22 decimal, I need 16 decimal ... that would be 10 hexadecimal.>>

I have a setting I do not understand for X570 Taichi, 3.00 BIOS version. I began to work on RAM overclocking using Advanced-AMD CBS- UMC-DRAM Timing configuration, rather than OC Tweaker.

When trying to set tFAW - I have to enable it from auto to manual, another setting opens just below and asks for a value ... which could not be numeric. I used value 16 - but when booting into windows, Zen Timings reads 22, when using 24 in Bios it reads 36 on zen timings and Auto on Bios is 40 on windows.
Minimum tFAW can be is tRRDS * 4 - my tRRDS/L value is 4.

Description of setting mentions: Valid Values: 36h-6h

Any idea what values I should use?


----------



## TwilightRavens

Has anyone noticed any benefit with bios v3.00 over v2.70 on X570 Taichi (that's the one I'm currently on) or should I just wait for AGESA 1.0.0.5 to be released?


----------



## foxx1337

It appears to be like 2.8 to me. With the new HWiNFO I can see that ASRock are still reporting wrong power for Ryzen 3000 on the X570, as my Power Reporting Deviation dips all the way down to 88% while running Cinebench R20 multithreaded.

This number represents how much of the real power drawn by the CPU is reported by the motherboard VRM controller to the CPU. If it's under 100% (+/- 5%) then the CPU is basically running under PBO (overclocked) at all times.

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/thread...er-reporting-deviation-metric-in-hwinfo.6456/


----------



## dynarush333

foxx1337 said:


> It appears to be like 2.8 to me. With the new HWiNFO I can see that ASRock are still reporting wrong power for Ryzen 3000 on the X570, as my Power Reporting Deviation dips all the way down to 88% while running Cinebench R20 multithreaded.
> 
> This number represents how much of the real power drawn by the CPU is reported by the motherboard VRM controller to the CPU. If it's under 100% (+/- 5%) then the CPU is basically running under PBO (overclocked) at all times.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/thread...er-reporting-deviation-metric-in-hwinfo.6456/


I bought my Taichi last week and running the test I get 95% which is pretty good. Maybe they have changed something with the newer revisions? My old Crosshair VI pumped way more voltage at stock compared to this ASRock board. I'm on the latest 3.0 bios


----------



## Wickedtme

TwilightRavens said:


> Has anyone noticed any benefit with bios v3.00 over v2.70 on X570 Taichi (that's the one I'm currently on) or should I just wait for AGESA 1.0.0.5 to be released?


It looks like they may by pass 1.0.0.5 and go straight to 1.0.0.6. Seems the 1.0.0.5 AGESA was really for stability on pre X570 boards, not sure if there has been any gains for people installing it on X570 boards.


----------



## Wickedtme

foxx1337 said:


> It appears to be like 2.8 to me. With the new HWiNFO I can see that ASRock are still reporting wrong power for Ryzen 3000 on the X570, as my Power Reporting Deviation dips all the way down to 88% while running Cinebench R20 multithreaded.
> 
> This number represents how much of the real power drawn by the CPU is reported by the motherboard VRM controller to the CPU. If it's under 100% (+/- 5%) then the CPU is basically running under PBO (overclocked) at all times.
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/thread...er-reporting-deviation-metric-in-hwinfo.6456/


Im guessing im good here at ~93%?


----------



## dynarush333

Wickedtme said:


> It looks like they may by pass 1.0.0.5 and go straight to 1.0.0.6. Seems the 1.0.0.5 AGESA was really for stability on pre X570 boards, not sure if there has been any gains for people installing it on X570 boards.


From what I can tell it seems X470 are getting 1.0.0.6 and X570 get AGESA v2. Well that's if the C8H is anything to go by.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I ended up flashing to v3.00 because weird stuff would start happening. I’ll explain, so I have 3 profiles saved, first on its my XMP for 3600MHz with PBO and stuff tweaked as a fall back profile in case something is unstable and I don’t have time to tweak. Second is largely similar to the first but the RAM is 3800MHz with the 3600 timings with fclk and all synced 1:1:1, and the 3rd one is 3800MHz with mostly tuned timings. So anyway when I tried to tune some settings on the 3rd profile after a few reboots things get weird like windows is very unresponsive and bios is super laggy, so you would think reverting to system defaults or another profile would fix it but nope, had to do a full cmos clear. Anyway seems to be better now after updating.


----------



## methariorn78

Hi all, my build it's a 3900x with Taichi X570. So far as I use 2x8 DDR I got no problem getting 3733 1:1:1 with nice timing (DDR are Patriot Viper 4133, Samsung B-Die) using Ryzen Dram Calculator and Thaiphoon burner. Since I got a nice deal I ordered a second pair of Patriot Viper and so far running 4x8 it's a nightmare. I can archive full stability only with 3200 1:1 ratio. CPU is running rock solid at 4300 with temp hitting 68 degree after 3h of playing destiny 2. MB is running the 3.0 bios and so far I got 1.318 peak core voltage, VDDRC SOC 0.9, CLDO VDDP 0.95, CLDO VDDG 1, DDR at 1.4 running at 3200, 14,15,16,15. I've try a lot of setting to get better frequency from the DDR but system it's not stable. I'm start wondering if this mainboard don't like 4x8 config or it's a problem with Patriot Viper. Any advice will be very appriciate, tnx all in advance.


----------



## ayyyota

methariorn78 said:


> Hi all, my build it's a 3900x with Taichi X570. So far as I use 2x8 DDR I got no problem getting 3733 1:1:1 with nice timing (DDR are Patriot Viper 4133, Samsung B-Die) using Ryzen Dram Calculator and Thaiphoon burner. Since I got a nice deal I ordered a second pair of Patriot Viper and so far running 4x8 it's a nightmare. I can archive full stability only with 3200 1:1 ratio. CPU is running rock solid at 4300 with temp hitting 68 degree after 3h of playing destiny 2. MB is running the 3.0 bios and so far I got 1.318 peak core voltage, VDDRC SOC 0.9, CLDO VDDP 0.95, CLDO VDDG 1, DDR at 1.4 running at 3200, 14,15,16,15. I've try a lot of setting to get better frequency from the DDR but system it's not stable. I'm start wondering if this mainboard don't like 4x8 config or it's a problem with Patriot Viper. Any advice will be very appriciate, tnx all in advance.



What process are you using for setting/clearing in the BIOS?


Also - have you tried booting with the secondary timings at 3200? Start low, see if it will boot, reboot, increase, repeat. That's what I found worked best on my 4x8 setup - I had to start with 3200 and then work up to 3600.


----------



## methariorn78

I just flashed bios without clearing it, do you belive that's an issue? 3200 it's very stable both with stress test, photoshop/light room and heavy gaming. If I got beyond 3200 I start to got troble.


----------



## Jenot

I have 3900X with 4x8GB Patriot Viper Steel 4400cl19 @3600 14-14-14-28 CR1 (1:1:1), CPU Auto+maxed PBO with -50mV Vcore offset LLC2. Totally unstable with voltage values taken from DRAM Calculator. Full stable at VDDR=1.476V, VSoC=1.04V, VDDG CCD=0.95V, VDDG IOD=0.95V, VDDP=0.85V. Higher values cause instability or errors in linux kernel logs. I can stabilize at 3800 1:1:1 but with loose timings and high IF clock reduces CPU boost. BIOS P3.20 from JZelectronic site.


----------



## Cosminnn

Jenot said:


> I have 3900X with 4x8GB Patriot Viper Steel 4400cl19 @3600 14-14-14-28 CR1 (1:1:1), CPU Auto+maxed PBO with -50mV Vcore offset LLC2. Totally unstable with voltage values taken from DRAM Calculator. Full stable at VDDR=1.476V, VSoC=1.04V, VDDG CCD=0.95V, VDDG IOD=0.95V, VDDP=0.85V. Higher values cause instability or errors in linux kernel logs. I can stabilize at 3800 1:1:1 but with loose timings and high IF clock reduces CPU boost. BIOS P3.20 from JZelectronic site.


Which AGESA version on P3.20?


----------



## Jenot

Cosminnn said:


> Which AGESA version on P3.20?


Combo-AM4 v2 1.0.0.2. But I don't recommend it for daily use, this version has annoying bug - it shows way too high PCH temp (about 90°C instead of 60-65), so I can't set my own pch fan curve. The fan spins at full speed all the time. Downgraded to 3.00 AGESA 1.0.0.4) - same mem oc potential.


----------



## Wickedtme

Jenot said:


> Combo-AM4 v2 1.0.0.2. But I don't recommend it for daily use, this version has annoying bug - it shows way too high PCH temp (about 90°C instead of 60-65), so I can't set my own pch fan curve. The fan spins at full speed all the time. Downgraded to 3.00 AGESA 1.0.0.4) - same mem oc potential.


I'm glad they bypassed 1.0.0.5 and 1.0.0.6, and went straight to V2, hopefully we will have a working version with the proper options in the bios settings, i heard they had removed most of CBS stuff, advanced memory/cache options removed, and a lot of the advanced page options moved to the OC section of the bios.
Ill wait for the next one, should be better i hope.


----------



## Jenot

Wickedtme said:


> I'm glad they bypassed 1.0.0.5 and 1.0.0.6, and went straight to V2, hopefully we will have a working version with the proper options in the bios settings, i heard they had removed most of CBS stuff, advanced memory/cache options removed, and a lot of the advanced page options moved to the OC section of the bios.
> Ill wait for the next one, should be better i hope.



Ah... you read my reddit post 
I did a deeper investigation, and this BIOS is unstable under Windows (Linux is my first OS and I didn't run Windows previously). So, Linux is rock stable with maxed PBO and 3600MHz RAM (OpenCL, prime smallfft, steam AAA games, big C projects compilation etc. - no errors in kernel log), but Windows doesn't boot even on default bios settings (hangs on boot logo and restarts).


----------



## Wickedtme

Jenot said:


> Ah... you read my reddit post
> I did a deeper investigation, and this BIOS is unstable under Windows (Linux is my first OS and I didn't run Windows previously). So, Linux is rock stable with maxed PBO and 3600MHz RAM (OpenCL, prime smallfft, steam AAA games, big C projects compilation etc. - no errors in kernel log), but Windows doesn't boot even on default bios settings (hangs on boot logo and restarts).


Ya,i get around lol


----------



## gucci904

*Still refining 3900X memory*

100% stable thru 24 hours memtest


----------



## Originalus

*x570 taichi 3.20, 3600-16-16-16 not possible anymore*

Looks like they changed a lot. Older profiles are not working (x570 Taichi) on new bios. Same settings which let me get to solid 3600-16-16-16 (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) in earlier bios does not work on 3.20. 
Cant boot to 3600-16-16-16, though it works 3400-14-14-14 stable.

For some reason Ryzen calculator values never worked on my board.
Maybe someone has the same ram and 3600-16-16-16 stable on 3.20? Your settings would help me a lot.


----------



## gucci904

*what ram ?*

What ram kit are you using ?


----------



## Originalus

G.skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ, 4 dimms.

Your latency looks great 

Mine:


----------



## gucci904

I couldn't do this with four dimms installed but I got statistically close. Two dimms also allowed the CPU to clock higher. I dont know why.

hope this helps


----------



## ziocomposite

Running 4 of GSkill F4-4000C18Q-32GTZR. Manual OC of x44 for the first pic back in January and x43 Right now with Google eating a majority lmao


----------



## Jenot

Originalus said:


> Looks like they changed a lot. Older profiles are not working (x570 Taichi) on new bios. Same settings which let me get to solid 3600-16-16-16 (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) in earlier bios does not work on 3.20.
> Cant boot to 3600-16-16-16, though it works 3400-14-14-14 stable.
> 
> For some reason Ryzen calculator values never worked on my board.
> Maybe someone has the same ram and 3600-16-16-16 stable on 3.20? Your settings would help me a lot.



Deal with SoC, VDDG and VDDP voltages. Ryzen DRAM Calculator shows too high values. My stable config is: SoC 1.1V LLC1, VDDP 0.85V, both VDDG CCD and VDDG IOD 0.95V. All the rest taken from calculator. Stable with both 3.00 and 3.20 BIOS. The key thing was to clear CMOS before and after flashing new BIOS. Now I have one problem with 3.20 - IRQ routing/IOMMU.


----------



## Originalus

Thank you guys for sharing your settings, but nothing helps. I can set really tight timings on 3400 and mb boots and works, but as soon as i set 3600 mb begins to cycle and gets stuck. Tried 2 dimms with ddr volt at 1.52 and very lose timings >20, everything else on auto, still no success. Feels like hard limit on 3400.

IF was tested to be ok up to 1866. Looks like i will need to downgrade BIOS to 3.00 or live with 3400 :thumbsdow


----------



## Cosminnn

Originalus said:


> Thank you guys for sharing your settings, but nothing helps. I can set really tight timings on 3400 and mb boots and works, but as soon as i set 3600 mb begins to cycle and gets stuck. Tried 2 dimms with ddr volt at 1.52 and very lose timings >20, everything else on auto, still no success. Feels like hard limit on 3400.
> 
> IF was tested to be ok up to 1866. Looks like i will need to downgrade BIOS to 3.00 or live with 3400 :thumbsdow


Make sure GDM is on.


----------



## methariorn78

How the new P.30 work on the X570 Taichi? I've read mixed feeling about it so far.


----------



## Wickedtme

Anxious to see how these turn out in September.

https://www.icegiantcooling.com/


----------



## Wickedtme

methariorn78 said:


> How the new P.30 work on the X570 Taichi? I've read mixed feeling about it so far.


3.0 works great, no problems at all, however, 3.2, everything i have read online, screams out stay away till they fix it or return the settings that have disappeared from Bios.


----------



## methariorn78

Yep: I've read all the CAD section of tweak disappeared so basicaly it's RIP to any DDR precise overclocking.


----------



## ziocomposite

Wickedtme said:


> Anxious to see how these turn out in September.
> 
> https://www.icegiantcooling.com/


Very interesting especially how the fans are of course going to be properly exhausting hot air up. But then again, depending if the GPU is in high use how that's going work with all the hot air from it.


----------



## splmann

For me is the Firmware 3.20 not working well . So my Gskill 3800 CL14 are not working . With 2.70 to 3.00 it was ok .


----------



## Jenot

methariorn78 said:


> Yep: I've read all the CAD section of tweak disappeared so basicaly it's RIP to any DDR precise overclocking.



That's not true:


----------



## Wickedtme

*wickedtme*

How are you finding it? Good Bios or not?


----------



## KedarWolf

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570

New chipset drivers.


----------



## gucci904

*mostly for new APU's*

No meaningful update


----------



## Jenot

Wickedtme said:


> How are you finding it? Good Bios or not?



Well, after few hours spent on fine tuning, I see no difference with 3.00. Maybe few points more in Geekbench. https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/2995462


----------



## Originalus

For me 3.20 total crap regarding ram oc. Back to 3.00 and zero issues with going 3600cl16 or even tighter CL14.
With 3.20 was capped to 3400cl14 (tried everything you have suggested guys, thanks).


----------



## TwilightRavens

Originalus said:


> For me 3.20 total crap regarding ram oc. Back to 3.00 and zero issues with going 3600cl16 or even tighter CL14.
> With 3.20 was capped to 3400cl14 (tried everything you have suggested guys, thanks).



That’s odd, i’m still able to maintain 3800MHz/C16 on 3.20.


----------



## junneh

Im looking to buy an Asrock x570 mobo (steel legend) but have some questions that nobody on reddit seems willing or able to answer. So Im asking here.

1. Has Asrock fixed their audio drivers by now? (Splitting front/rear as separate devices, and selectable amp level in Realtek UAC? (Instead of only auto impedance detecting?) 

2. What is the max temperature I can set in Asrock bios fan curves? (I hate the 75c limit with Asus I got now)

3. Does Asrock have fan smoothing(hysteresis) in bios fan options?


----------



## looncraz

junneh said:


> Im looking to buy an Asrock x570 mobo (steel legend) but have some questions that nobody on reddit seems willing or able to answer. So Im asking here.
> 
> 1. Has Asrock fixed their audio drivers by now? (Splitting front/rear as separate devices, and selectable amp level in Realtek UAC? (Instead of only auto impedance detecting?)
> 
> 2. What is the max temperature I can set in Asrock bios fan curves? (I hate the 75c limit with Asus I got now)
> 
> 3. Does Asrock have fan smoothing(hysteresis) in bios fan options?


1. ASRock doesn't make the drivers, that's Realtek.

I can't remember the answers for the other two, but #3 isn't really an issue on ASRock because it smooths the transitions anyway, so it takes a few seconds to transition, making speed fan changes smoother and less annoying. #2 is definitely above 75C, something like 90C, IIRC.


----------



## chas1723

After everything that was broken in the x570 taichi 3.20 bios, Asrock sent me a beta bios that appears to fix all the broken voltage readings. So far I have found nothing else broken in it so far. The bios is 3.33. Hopefully the stable release will go the same way. 

To get this bios, I just emailed their customer support on their website. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wickedtme

chas1723 said:


> After everything that was broken in the x570 taichi 3.20 bios, Asrock sent me a beta bios that appears to fix all the broken voltage readings. So far I have found nothing else broken in it so far. The bios is 3.33. Hopefully the stable release will go the same way.
> 
> To get this bios, I just emailed their customer support on their website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I wonder if you can go from 3.0 straight to 3.33. I wish they had posted it under their beta bios section.

PS If you want to email it to me, or share it, would be grateful. Thanks


----------



## chas1723

not sure how to share it on here. says it is too big a file.


----------



## chas1723

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fo3FtwkDnF5eq9KGDQtAhgbcEufEGKvV/view?usp=sharing
here is a link to the beta bios 3.33 on google drive


----------



## Wickedtme

chas1723 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fo3FtwkDnF5eq9KGDQtAhgbcEufEGKvV/view?usp=sharing
> here is a link to the beta bios 3.33 on google drive


It worked, thank you for this.:thumb:


----------



## BiggBigg

If you can send it to me, i have my own server i can host it for others to download.


----------



## Wickedtme

*Bios 3.33*



BiggBigg said:


> If you can send it to me, i have my own server i can host it for others to download.


The link posted above still works for downloading it.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Wickedtme said:


> It worked, thank you for this.:thumb:


Did you have any issues with controlling the SB fan on this release? After updating to this 3.33 version, the custom fan curve for the SB fan seems broken. It seems to be ignoring the values that I am setting. Other then that, is there a way to revert to previous BIOS settings? When I load the settings from my 3.20, it seems to be ignoring them. Unfortunately, I did not record what my memory settings were before updating. I had the ASUS C7H before and it seemed to restore previous settings fine.


----------



## looncraz

vasyltheonly said:


> Did you have any issues with controlling the SB fan on this release? After updating to this 3.33 version, the custom fan curve for the SB fan seems broken. It seems to be ignoring the values that I am setting. Other then that, is there a way to revert to previous BIOS settings? When I load the settings from my 3.20, it seems to be ignoring them. Unfortunately, I did not record what my memory settings were before updating. I had the ASUS C7H before and it seemed to restore previous settings fine.


The stored settings are in a simple text file, so you can just open it and read the settings and reapply them as needed.


----------



## vasyltheonly

looncraz said:


> The stored settings are in a simple text file, so you can just open it and read the settings and reapply them as needed.


Okay I'll have to try that at some point. For now, I am reverting back to 3.20. Not having SB FAN control is annoying. I don't need the little fan screaming at idle.


----------



## Wickedtme

vasyltheonly said:


> Okay I'll have to try that at some point. For now, I am reverting back to 3.20. Not having SB FAN control is annoying. I don't need the little fan screaming at idle.


I'm not sure why that's happening to you, i have never has a problem with that fan making noise.


----------



## ziocomposite

Wickedtme said:


> I'm not sure why that's happening to you, i have never has a problem with that fan making noise.



Thinking more so due to lack of control and running at higher RPM then the usual. Have defaulted to using Argus monitor and have it set to 1400 manually.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Wickedtme said:


> I'm not sure why that's happening to you, i have never has a problem with that fan making noise.


Its the fact that the controls don't listen to me. Settings the fan to 68/0rpm and 70/30rpm like I have it in 3.20 doesn't seem to make the fan listen. Just goes to 100%(4k rpm) once my system is booted. Also, the bigger issue is that for the life of me, I couldn't get my 1900FCLK on this bios. On 3.20 I change three things, FCLK, SOC, and SOC LLC done. On 3.33, the voltages are expanded which allow for more tweaking/settings to modify. Are there values that were previously set to higher values on 3.20 that are now lower on 3.33 preventing me to be able to retain the FCLK? 



ziocomposite said:


> Thinking more so due to lack of control and running at higher RPM then the usual. Have defaulted to using Argus monitor and have it set to 1400 manually.


How well does the program work? Is it free? Do I always have to run it? Or is it a set and forget?


----------



## ziocomposite

vasyltheonly said:


> How well does the program work? Is it free? Do I always have to run it? Or is it a set and forget?


Very easy and simple program though not free. It does always need to run though you do just that, set then forget it.


----------



## IS_live

Hi

I have the AsRock X570 Taichi (3.00 BIOS) with R9 3900 non-x running Win10 x64 and from the start i'm struggling with one issue - USB devices such as mouse and keyboard, or phones, are constantly disconnecting and then reconnecting. It happens with different frequency - sometimes several times a minute (then i have to replug the device to defferent USB port), sometimes once every couple hours. And while usually they reconnect, sometimes they can disconnect completely - so only hard replug to defferent USB port helps. Still, even after the replug time passes and i start having the same problem, so it's not a flawed USB port issue - the problem exists at all ports. I haven't seen such a behaviour before - as all my peripherals worked flawlessly on Intel platforms (at max i've seen dead ports, but changing them helped). 

After reading some tips i tried to tune USB power management at Win10 Power plan settings, as well as at USB and HID devices in Device manager. Then i've tried to reflash the 3.33 BIOS (which for some reason can't handle 3600Mhz+ memory for me - it keeps hanging with 98 code no matter what voltage, SoC and timings settings i use). And i also removed all overclock. Still to no effect.

Are there any other ways to mitigate the problem?


----------



## Wickedtme

IS_live said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the AsRock X570 Taichi (3.00 BIOS) with R9 3900 non-x running Win10 x64 and from the start i'm struggling with one issue - USB devices such as mouse and keyboard, or phones, are constantly disconnecting and then reconnecting. It happens with different frequency - sometimes several times a minute (then i have to replug the device to defferent USB port), sometimes once every couple hours. And while usually they reconnect, sometimes they can disconnect completely - so only hard replug to defferent USB port helps. Still, even after the replug time passes and i start having the same problem, so it's not a flawed USB port issue - the problem exists at all ports. I haven't seen such a behaviour before - as all my peripherals worked flawlessly on Intel platforms (at max i've seen dead ports, but changing them helped).
> 
> After reading some tips i tried to tune USB power management at Win10 Power plan settings, as well as at USB and HID devices in Device manager. Then i've tried to reflash the 3.33 BIOS (which for some reason can't handle 3600Mhz+ memory for me - it keeps hanging with 98 code no matter what voltage, SoC and timings settings i use). And i also removed all overclock. Still to no effect.
> 
> Are there any other ways to mitigate the problem?


This sounds like a hardware problem with your motherboard, i would contact ASRock and see what they say about it. I have the same board and have never had a problem with anything USB.
The only other thing to try, is to back up and re install WINDOWS 10, which would be the only other source of issues, as you've stated, this problem is from day one on your WIN 10 install.


----------



## looncraz

IS_live said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the AsRock X570 Taichi (3.00 BIOS) with R9 3900 non-x running Win10 x64 and from the start i'm struggling with one issue - USB devices such as mouse and keyboard, or phones, are constantly disconnecting and then reconnecting. It happens with different frequency - sometimes several times a minute (then i have to replug the device to defferent USB port), sometimes once every couple hours. And while usually they reconnect, sometimes they can disconnect completely - so only hard replug to defferent USB port helps. Still, even after the replug time passes and i start having the same problem, so it's not a flawed USB port issue - the problem exists at all ports. I haven't seen such a behaviour before - as all my peripherals worked flawlessly on Intel platforms (at max i've seen dead ports, but changing them helped).
> 
> After reading some tips i tried to tune USB power management at Win10 Power plan settings, as well as at USB and HID devices in Device manager. Then i've tried to reflash the 3.33 BIOS (which for some reason can't handle 3600Mhz+ memory for me - it keeps hanging with 98 code no matter what voltage, SoC and timings settings i use). And i also removed all overclock. Still to no effect.
> 
> Are there any other ways to mitigate the problem?



Download a Linux Lite or Xubuntu ISO and write it to a USB flash drive and try to boot from it. If the issue recurs in Linux then the problem is definitively hardware and you need a new board.


----------



## IS_live

Thanks for feedback
Will first reinstall Windows and then will try Linux


----------



## Wickedtme

Bios version 3.4 is out it seems, will have to check it out.

Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 V2 1.0.8.0

edit: Here's a link: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


----------



## BiggBigg

Wickedtme said:


> Bios version 3.4 is out it seems, will have to check it out.
> 
> Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 V2 1.0.8.0
> 
> edit: Here's a link: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570%20Taichi/index.asp#BIOS


Gave me same memory issues as 3.2, 3.33 couldnt get 3600 mem speed anymore ;( went back to 3.0


----------



## chas1723

It is amazing to me how they can break so much on each bios release. I was stuck on 2.11 due to a cold boot bug I could not figure out. 3.20 fixed it but broke all the voltage readings. 3.33 fixed that for me. I am somewhat hesitant to try 3.4 since others are saying it is giving similar issues to 3.2. I always thought of Asrock as a lower tier maker but bought the Taichi as many recommended it. With all the bios issues, I am thinking they are still a lower tier company and will probably not go with them in the future.


----------



## Wickedtme

chas1723 said:


> It is amazing to me how they can break so much on each bios release. I was stuck on 2.11 due to a cold boot bug I could not figure out. 3.20 fixed it but broke all the voltage readings. 3.33 fixed that for me. I am somewhat hesitant to try 3.4 since others are saying it is giving similar issues to 3.2. I always thought of Asrock as a lower tier maker but bought the Taichi as many recommended it. With all the bios issues, I am thinking they are still a lower tier company and will probably not go with them in the future.


Doing a search on it, this is all I could find:

"AM4 AGESA combo V2 PI 1.0.8.0 Improve system stability Improve DRAM performance"

posted in the comments on Igors Lab site forum.

This on an Asus website for same agesa version:

-Improve system performance.
-Improve system stability
-Improve M.2 storage compatibility
-Improve DRAM stability

Seen this a lot too :

- Availability of new BIOS updates for A520, B550 and X570 series motherboards, essential future compatibility.


----------



## RooksIsFun

*3.4 breaking USB*

Updating from 3.20 to 3.40 caused several of my rear panel USB 3 and front-panel USB 3.2 ports to stop working in Windows. They do work to run a keyboard and mouse in the bios, but Windows cannot initialize any device. On the plus side, I can load XMP on my ram again, and the CPU seems to be boosting better with 100+ points in Cinebench and higher all core boost when rendering video in Premiere.


----------



## foxx1337

3.40, like 3.20 has a broken UEFI screen - the small window advising about the UEFI keys, DEL, F11, F6 and tab is drawn way down to the bottom right, clipping all but the first 2 keys. I can see 1-2 pixels from the line just below, that falls outside of 1080p from my screen.

Otherwise, Windows BSODs instantly and repeatedly upon boot with with my 3800 MHz ram settings. The XMP profile is also weird - ram gets set to 3200 MHz, but infinity fabric to 1500.

Back to 3.00.

This information is no longer valid. The problem was my VDDG IOD which was at 0.95 on 3.00 making my system completely unstable. Bumped VDDG IOD to 1.06, together with VDDG CCD and it's stable now.


----------



## Algopain

foxx1337 said:


> 3.40, like 3.20 has a broken UEFI screen - the small window advising about the UEFI keys, DEL, F11, F6 and tab is drawn way down to the bottom right, clipping all but the first 2 keys. I can see 1-2 pixels from the line just below, that falls outside of 1080p from my screen.
> 
> Otherwise, Windows BSODs instantly and repeatedly upon boot with with my 3800 MHz ram settings. The XMP profile is also weird - ram gets set to 3200 MHz, but infinity fabric to 1500.
> 
> Back to 3.00.


I could never achieve XMP for my memory rated at 3600mhz. Could only go up to 3333mhz. I got another two sticks of ram and it worked at 3600 on 2.x bios. I tried the new sticks again as I packed old sticks to ship to you but they also didn’t work for XMP. I remembered I upgraded bios after getting new sticks to work to 3.2. I read your post here about 3.0 being more stab;e so downgraded to that one. At that point tried running XMP for all 4 sticks and lo and behold it worked

The whole process is very frustrating. How can the Bioses be so all over the place?


----------



## KedarWolf

foxx1337 said:


> 3.40, like 3.20 has a broken UEFI screen - the small window advising about the UEFI keys, DEL, F11, F6 and tab is drawn way down to the bottom right, clipping all but the first 2 keys. I can see 1-2 pixels from the line just below, that falls outside of 1080p from my screen.
> 
> Otherwise, Windows BSODs instantly and repeatedly upon boot with with my 3800 MHz ram settings. The XMP profile is also weird - ram gets set to 3200 MHz, but infinity fabric to 1500.
> 
> Back to 3.00.


Let me know what motherboard you have and I'll mod the latest BIOS with the newest microcodes, ethernet, GOP and RAID firmware and make a bios.bin to flash with flashrom for Ryzen.

On the Gigabyte and MSI X570 threads I've done this and using flashrom, it seems to fix some issues regular flashing doesn't solve.

Still though, even with flashrom I'm on an older BIOS with my MSI board, new ones will NOT do 3800 MHz synced. 

Here what I get on an older AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS TM5 25 rounds stable.


----------



## Mattousai

Tried 3.40 on my Taichi, and it borked my USB/BT. Rolled back. Asrock needs some better/more QA FFS.


----------



## foxx1337

KedarWolf said:


> Let me know what motherboard you have and I'll mod the latest BIOS with the newest microcodes, ethernet, GOP and RAID firmware and make a bios.bin to flash with flashrom for Ryzen.


Hey! Thanks for the offer. I'm on the Taichi X570 and I have the feeling that new AGESAs are hopeless - too many regressions at this stage.



Algopain said:


> The whole process is very frustrating. How can the Bioses be so all over the place?


Software development is really really hard. Add on top of that the relatively high-risk nature of BIOS testing in the community (most people don't bother), so we're ending up with significantly fewer eyes on a release...


----------



## breakfromyou

I really hate to resurface after being inactive for so long - I've been trying to research some way to replace this horrible chipset fan ASRock has with their X570 boards. Mine is failing and their support said they'll send a replacement when they get one. It's been a month of me waiting, dealing with a desktop that occasionally scares the crap out of the cat. 

It looks like if I would ditch the giant piece of plastic, something like an old GPU heatsink might fit, but I'm not sure of the spacing between the mounting holes.


----------



## war4peace

I was considering getting a regular 40mm heatsink, like this one, with a 40mm fan on it, say, Noctua, and a 3D printed mount. But my X570 is a mITX motherboard in a very cramped build, and I postponed that little project because it's a PITA to get it done and requires a full disassembling of the build.


----------



## Wickedtme

war4peace said:


> I was considering getting a regular 40mm heatsink, like this one, with a 40mm fan on it, say, Noctua, and a 3D printed mount. But my X570 is a mITX motherboard in a very cramped build, and I postponed that little project because it's a PITA to get it done and requires a full disassembling of the build.


I think this product has a lot of potential for cooling the chipset, been hoping someone would eventually come up with a mod to install it.










https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07VDBK9FC/?coliid=IOA8HX8B986FI&colid=28GZ1EZLA8NX4&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## looncraz

breakfromyou said:


> I really hate to resurface after being inactive for so long - I've been trying to research some way to replace this horrible chipset fan ASRock has with their X570 boards. Mine is failing and their support said they'll send a replacement when they get one. It's been a month of me waiting, dealing with a desktop that occasionally scares the crap out of the cat.
> 
> It looks like if I would ditch the giant piece of plastic, something like an old GPU heatsink might fit, but I'm not sure of the spacing between the mounting holes.


The top piece is metal, not plastic, and it can make a good difference in chipset temperature if the contact is good... which it isn't by default. My chipset fan doesn't run at all... my chipset is currently at 61C after running all day and all I did was remove the heatsink assembly and use two 0.3mm copper shims (with thermal paste) and a 0.5mm thermal pad between the chipset and heatsink, then I used a few copper shims between the heatsink and the large top plate... now the modest airflow through that part of my system at idle is plenty to keep the chipset rather cool.


----------



## breakfromyou

looncraz said:


> The top piece is metal, not plastic, and it can make a good difference in chipset temperature if the contact is good... which it isn't by default. My chipset fan doesn't run at all... my chipset is currently at 61C after running all day and all I did was remove the heatsink assembly and use two 0.3mm copper shims (with thermal paste) and a 0.5mm thermal pad between the chipset and heatsink, then I used a few copper shims between the heatsink and the large top plate... now the modest airflow through that part of my system at idle is plenty to keep the chipset rather cool.


Did you remove the fan entirely, or what?

Any guidance on where to find the copper shims? Why would you use a pad between the chipset and the heatsink instead of just thermal paste? Bad contact if you just paste it? I haven't had the chipset heatsink off, but with the fan grinding along, it's around 70c. The amount of rage coming from me might affect ambient temps, though.


----------



## war4peace

Wickedtme said:


> I think this product has a lot of potential for cooling the chipset, been hoping someone would eventually come up with a mod to install it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07VDBK9FC/?coliid=IOA8HX8B986FI&colid=28GZ1EZLA8NX4&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


Yes, but... the mITX is fully watercooled, therefore I would have loved a waterblock on that chipset. Even a tiny one would have done the trick.


----------



## Wickedtme

war4peace said:


> Yes, but... the mITX is fully watercooled, therefore I would have loved a waterblock on that chipset. Even a tiny one would have done the trick.


I really wish motherboard manufacturers had to follow some kind of rules for placement of parts, it would have allowed for a 1 size fits all to water cooling parts. This would allow more R&D because it would fit all boards, and increase sales, lower prices.


----------



## war4peace

It's the same horrible behavior you see with RGB, everybody and their dog had their own implementation, and in the end the consumer loses.


----------



## looncraz

breakfromyou said:


> Did you remove the fan entirely, or what?
> 
> Any guidance on where to find the copper shims? Why would you use a pad between the chipset and the heatsink instead of just thermal paste? Bad contact if you just paste it? I haven't had the chipset heatsink off, but with the fan grinding along, it's around 70c. The amount of rage coming from me might affect ambient temps, though.


https://smile.amazon.com/Chipset-Th...words=0.3mm+copper+shim&qid=1599108075&sr=8-1

You 100% need to use a thermal pad on top of the chipset as it's a bare die and is board mounted and has no protection, meaning it might be at a slight angle relative to the heatsink and could chip or crack with metal to metal contact.

I left the fan in place, it comes on above 70C... just to have an extra layer of protection. 

I am strongly considering machining a few heatsinks that reduce the gap, include heatpipes, and exclude the fan, but that would be part of my conversion to fully passive air, which I'm probably not going to do until I transition to AM5.


----------



## t4t3r

Anyone running 3800 CL14 on their Taichi on 3.00? Pulled mine out of the closet yesterday and can't get 3800 flat 14s to not throw errors even though I can run tighter timings with the same sticks and cpu on my C7H. I'm sure there's some variance in play between 2 different motherboards and chipsets, but just seems like an artificial wall on the Taichi. Was considering trying a different bios but would have to go backward as 3.20 and 3.40 have their own issues.


----------



## ziocomposite

t4t3r said:


> Anyone running 3800 CL14 on their Taichi on 3.00? Pulled mine out of the closet yesterday and can't get 3800 flat 14s to not throw errors even though I can run tighter timings with the same sticks and cpu on my C7H. I'm sure there's some variance in play between 2 different motherboards and chipsets, but just seems like an artificial wall on the Taichi. Was considering trying a different bios but would have to go backward as 3.20 and 3.40 have their own issues.


Have tried to get 3800 CL14 but no go on mine (Still on 2.70). Don't have another so unsure if its the sticks or mobo.


----------



## ylpkm

Just pulled the trigger on this board. But I wanted to ask if you guys could try something with ram overclocks. I noticed on an msi board that I could hit a higher speed with smt off, and then after I tuned it, turned smt on and the profile would post. Tuning directly with smt enabled would not allow for anything over 3200mhz to post on an older board. Using the smt trick I could get 3800mhz stable and to post. Was wondering if it would work for other boards and newer gen boards too. But seeing as how I'll probably be reading through this thread I thought I'd ask.


----------



## HowYesNo

so after long time with intel (3570k) i switched to amd. x570 taichi, 3700x, G.Skill F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX (samsung b-die). bios 2.7 came with board.
loaded xmp, works, no issues. not ocing yet. just a few shot questions.

at ddr3600, geardown mode, enable or disabled?
powerdown mode? enable or disable?
customized chipset fan to be silent as posible (can slightly hear rotor) temps in idle 55, load up to 62.
should i move vga to 2nd slot so the chipset fan get some air?, any bandwith lost in x slot?
thanks in advance.
will post some aida64 scores later today.


----------



## HowYesNo

well here are some stock results.
with only PBO set to auto nothing else changed, i get 4854 in cinebench 20, cpu temps 73, clocks go to 4025/4050 all cores
with PBO enabled, no custom numbers, cinebench 4955, clocks go up to 4125/4150, but temps go up to 83 celsius. (that seems a bit too much for noctua U12S - slim version)
memory as above, XMP loaded, geardown enable. (have yet to mess wit DRAM calc)
some screens.
PBO auto

















PBO enable


----------



## HowYesNo

love these 90 degree 24pin connector.
is there such for vga power? besides evga. incopatible here.


----------



## ziocomposite

Looking good so far! When you get a chance definitely play with Dram Calculator as from my experience 2 sticks are easier to work with. =D

Chipset temperatures look good. Run mine with a fan controlling app (Argus Monitor) and have it set to 1300rpm constant. You have Noctuas so the air should be fine for keeping it on the 1st slot but feel free to play with it. My system is water-cooled vs air so my chipset only gets to about 61-64C with intake fans maxed during gaming due to 28-33C ambient temps. On idle fans at 50-60% chipset is 58-61C. 

The only one I know of is the EVGA one unfortunately.


----------



## silksta

Hi there,
First time poster. I've have an Asrock X570 Taichi and I'm having some issues with some new compatible RAM (g.skill Trident Z Royal 2 x 16Gb F4-360016D-32GTRSC CL16-19-19-39 1.35v) where my bios (2.73) keeps resetting on a cold start. I've asked Asrock support for a hand and they have recommended "*Please try loading default settings via F9, then select the XMP profile, then set VDDCR SOC Voltage to 1.10V and save via F10.*"

I am embarrassed to say I have no clue how to find the VDDCR SOC and how to change this as I am a numpty. Could anyone give me some guidance? I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks,

Silk


----------



## ylpkm

Board finally arrived. Went from the 3xx series boards to the x570 phantom gaming x. The board fixed the weird lockups and restarts I was getting on the older boards, but on the newest bios, this board is worse than the 3xx series for memory overclocks. It boots up to windows way more than the 3xx series, but its never stable... I would rather have an immmediate post failure, than waste minutes every boot, running memtest. I had 3733 and 3800 stable on the x370, cant even get close to the same 3533 overclocks I used to have...

Are the new bioses that bad? Do I really have to go back to an old one for good memory clocks? If so can someone point me in the right direction?

Edit: Got frustrated with bios settings going nowhere, tried using Ryzen master with an old profile at more aggressive 3800mhz settings... guess what, no errors so far in memory tests. This is childish... why do Ryzen Master overclocks train stable and bios settings are always unstable? 3533-3800 safe settings/fast settings in bios unstable, but 3800 extreme settings are perfectly stable 1st try. Something is INCREDIBLY BROKEN!

Edit2: After Ryzen master profile worked, went into bios and copied settings. All of a sudden the bios boot sequence with those settings was also stable... I dont know what in my process made it stable as I never cleared cmos for about 100 bios setting changes/reboots. If anything its hilarious the only stable profile is the most tight and extreme (outside of trfc, i let trfc stay at 264 rather than 238 i tried earlier, but individual secondaries are tighter than all others I had tried earlier today and yesterday.)


----------



## Wickedtme

silksta said:


> Hi there,
> First time poster. I've have an Asrock X570 Taichi and I'm having some issues with some new compatible RAM (g.skill Trident Z Royal 2 x 16Gb F4-360016D-32GTRSC CL16-19-19-39 1.35v) where my bios (2.73) keeps resetting on a cold start. I've asked Asrock support for a hand and they have recommended "*Please try loading default settings via F9, then select the XMP profile, then set VDDCR SOC Voltage to 1.10V and save via F10.*"
> 
> I am embarrassed to say I have no clue how to find the VDDCR SOC and how to change this as I am a numpty. Could anyone give me some guidance? I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Silk


It should be on the same page you set XMP on, near the top, change it from auto or manual,to the desired voltage. Type it in and hit enter, done.


----------



## RandonX25

I have a ASrock X570 Aqua board and recent purchased some GSKILL 3600 CL 16 memory F4-3600C16D-16GTZN. Day one i just tried to load the XMP profile and when I did that, it wounldnt post or anything. My computer just reset and return everything to default in the BIOS. I have read and follow the guide on this thread and read everyone's comments on this thread but can figure out how to just get the XMP profile to work. Does anyone have any suggestions or anyone out there that can help with me with this. I am starting to think I might have a bad board.


----------



## HowYesNo

yesteday board could not start with XMP so it resets itself after few attempts to defaults, i set them back and works fine. is that something serious?
dimm temps in TM5 after 10 mins go to 47/48 celsius. is that safe (F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX B-die).
my x570 taichi came with BIOS 2.70, i read on reddit that latest 3.40 is not so good.
what bios is good to upgrade to? how's 3.0, any issues?


----------



## Wickedtme

HowYesNo said:


> yesteday board could not start with XMP so it resets itself after few attempts to defaults, i set them back and works fine. is that something serious?
> dimm temps in TM5 after 10 mins go to 47/48 celsius. is that safe (F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX B-die).
> my x570 taichi came with BIOS 2.70, i read on reddit that latest 3.40 is not so good.
> what bios is good to upgrade to? how's 3.0, any issues?


I'm using 3.4 and not really having many problems with it. I am wondering if maybe it's a situational problem. I would try it, and then update your AMD chipset drivers to the latest. My ram is running at 3800Mhz. In testing I see high temps, as high as 45-46, I was told by Gskill that my ram was very high quality, and that I could push them even further. The only thing I've noticed with the new Bios is it sometimes forgets which drive for windows to boot from, giving me the repair screen, I just go into bios and set it again, and all is well.

On another note, I bought a Ryzen 3800X to sell my 3900X before the new Ryzens come out. I paid a ridiculously low price for it, and have sold my 3900X for a good price within 1 day.
I am not sure why, but my mem write values are almost half of what they were with the 3900X, not sure if this is because of the caches being smaller.


----------



## HowYesNo

thats normal, got to do with memory lines or somethig similar called.
anyway with 2 chiplets you get 2 lines one for each memory, with 1 only half of that.
there is exlanation on some reviews. i was confuse to. 350 has like 50k write on 3200DDR4, a i got around 28k.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Wickedtme said:


> I'm using 3.4 and not really having many problems with it. I am wondering if maybe it's a situational problem. I would try it, and then update your AMD chipset drivers to the latest. My ram is running at 3800Mhz. In testing I see high temps, as high as 45-46, I was told by Gskill that my ram was very high quality, and that I could push them even further. The only thing I've noticed with the new Bios is it sometimes forgets which drive for windows to boot from, giving me the repair screen, I just go into bios and set it again, and all is well.
> 
> On another note, I bought a Ryzen 3800X to sell my 3900X before the new Ryzens come out. I paid a ridiculously low price for it, and have sold my 3900X for a good price within 1 day.
> I am not sure why, but my mem write values are almost half of what they were with the 3900X, not sure if this is because of the caches being smaller.


Its normal because the write goes off of how many CCD’s there are, since the 3800X and lower only have one CCD the infinity fabric connections are halved, the 3900X, 3900XT and 3950X have two CCD’s, Keep in mind though despite it being half speed it has no real world performance impact as hardly any write operations are done in memory.


----------



## Wickedtme

TwilightRavens said:


> Its normal because the write goes off of how many CCD’s there are, since the 3800X and lower only have one CCD the infinity fabric connections are halved, the 3900X, 3900XT and 3950X have two CCD’s, Keep in mind though despite it being half speed it has no real world performance impact as hardly any write operations are done in memory.


Good to know, thanks for the reply. I wish AMD would hurry up and release the new CPU's, im getting antsy lol


----------



## TwilightRavens

Wickedtme said:


> Good to know, thanks for the reply. I wish AMD would hurry up and release the new CPU's, im getting antsy lol


Yeah I feel you, I want my 5900X already so I can potentially push my RAM to (hopefully) 4000MHz or even 4133MHz, hopefully AMD is able to increase fclk/uclk past 1900MHz.


----------



## HowYesNo

guys, do i go to bios 3.0 on taichi?
i cant change any timing at 3600, goes down to default clock but keeps timings from calc.
also FCLK fluctuates even with SOC/Uncore OC enabled.


----------



## Wickedtme

HowYesNo said:


> guys, do i go to bios 3.0 on taichi?
> i cant change any timing at 3600, goes down to default clock but keeps timings from calc.
> also FCLK fluctuates even with SOC/Uncore OC enabled.


I'm running the 3,4 Bios, and having absolutely no problems whatsoever. Give it a try and see, you can always go back to another one if you have issues.


----------



## Wickedtme

Just saw this, cant wait to see how it does.

CTR-Clock Tuner for Ryzen


----------



## breakfromyou

looncraz said:


> Amazon.com: JIUWU IC Chipset GPU CPU Thermal Heatsink Copper Pad Shim Size 20 x 20 x 0.3mm Pack of 20: Computers & Accessories
> 
> You 100% need to use a thermal pad on top of the chipset as it's a bare die and is board mounted and has no protection, meaning it might be at a slight angle relative to the heatsink and could chip or crack with metal to metal contact.
> 
> I left the fan in place, it comes on above 70C... just to have an extra layer of protection.
> 
> I am strongly considering machining a few heatsinks that reduce the gap, include heatpipes, and exclude the fan, but that would be part of my conversion to fully passive air, which I'm probably not going to do until I transition to AM5.


So far my workaround with the grinding chipset fan was to modify the fan curve so it's 100% off until about 70c, and to have my video card fan set to 40% or so. Since some of the exhaust air goes into the chipset fan assembly, it helps tremendously. Lowest temperatures I've seen yet! Except any load on the GPU results in 70c + fan noise.

I'm very tempted to go to Micro Center and pick up a B550 board, keeping this X570 Steel Legend as a spare board. See if I can figure something out about the chipset fan while waiting for Zen 3. How would you be able to machine heatsinks and get a heatpipe in there? I'm thinking it'd be awesome to have 2 proper M.2 heatsinks connected to a proper SB heatsink connected by heatpipes. Forget this RGB bling, I want it to be quiet-ish and cool. I'd even be happy with something like an Evercool VC-RE on top of the chipset, assuming it'd fit and stay cooler/quieter than now.


----------



## gucci904

Wickedtme said:


> Just saw this, cant wait to see how it does.
> 
> CTR-Clock Tuner for Ryzen


Gonna be released at end of month. already complete just putting together a user guide !


----------



## ziocomposite

Just a heads up everyone regarding CTR and Asrock in general -
Twitter

This was Early Sep, unsure of any progress for Asrock


----------



## Redwoodz

ziocomposite said:


> Just a heads up everyone regarding CTR and Asrock in general -
> Twitter
> 
> This was Early Sep, unsure of any progress for Asrock
> 
> View attachment 2459591


 I wonder if Yuri has figured out ASRock's LLC works opposite of Asus and others. High numbers = low setting.


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> Gonna be released at end of month. already complete just putting together a user guide !


Nice, cant wait to play with this.


----------



## Wickedtme

ziocomposite said:


> Just a heads up everyone regarding CTR and Asrock in general -
> Twitter
> 
> This was Early Sep, unsure of any progress for Asrock
> 
> View attachment 2459591


"LLC works disgustingly even on X570 Taichi"
What does this even mean?


----------



## ziocomposite

Wickedtme said:


> "LLC works disgustingly even on X570 Taichi"
> What does this even mean?


I don't know but it gets the people going...[emoji23]

Honestly don't know but it doesn't sound good. I'm guessing the load line is inconsistent? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HowYesNo

some help needed.
Ryzen 3700X, X570 Taichi, BIOS 2.7, G.Skill F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX,
with XMP setting ON, system work almost flawlessly (few bsod with torrent download, few cold boot not working), 
issue being I can not change any latency and boot the system, it stops at code F9, does it 3 times, then resets, and tries normal boot but fails again 3 times, and than resets setting to default and boots normal. ( i guess at F9 tries changed timimgs at 3600, than same timimgs at 2133, fails and goes all defaults)
_also after this in AIDA 1 mem stick SPD reads XMP naming scheme, second one stock (jedec), after restarts all good._
stuff from calculator (CAD-BUS Block, Termination Block, Misc Items, PDM, GDM, CR, BGS are set per SAFE settings)
tried only tCL from 18 to 16, and memory voltage to 1.354, and no luck at all. one latency!!
also, is SOC Voltage from calculator = SoC/Uncore Voltage (VID)? if not where is that setting. Changing that changes VDDCR SOC in ryzen master.
thanks guys.


----------



## TwilightRavens

ziocomposite said:


> I don't know but it gets the people going...[emoji23]
> 
> Honestly don't know but it doesn't sound good. I'm guessing the load line is inconsistent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure if its that or he just doesn't know how it works on AsRock, In my case it works fine on 3.00 bios, but like said above AsRock's LLC settings are backwards for some reason, 1 being the highest and 5 being the lowest.


----------



## Wickedtme

Redwoodz said:


> I wonder if Yuri has figured out ASRock's LLC works opposite of Asus and others. High numbers = low setting.


If this is in fact the case (I really don't know), we will need to know how to set it up manually, as explained in the article, you have to do these settings in bios first. Hopefully the program takes this into consideration, or even better not affected by the initial reverse settings. The numbers would be different, but the voltages etc., should line up properly.


----------



## gucci904

Wickedtme said:


> If this is in fact the case (I really don't know), we will need to know how to set it up manually, as explained in the article, you have to do these settings in bios first. Hopefully the program takes this into consideration, or even better not affected by the initial reverse settings. The numbers would be different, but the voltages etc., should line up properly.



just spent an hour playing with the tuner. It works GREAT....for strictly multithreaded apps. I gained about 75mhz on sustained all core loads and easily added 58 points with less power and heat, to CB20 score.

that being said, you are apparently locked into that frequency and I no longer see my high clocks in single thread loads. 3D benchmarks fell off pretty dramatically for me. 
EDIT: After several days and MANY hours of tinkering I have finally settled on this....1200.......4250 all core. Oddly The Asrock X570 Taichi droops below this setting to 1175. stable running BOINC
ridiculous decrease in temperature.. 138-145F 100% load after two hours

EDIT 2: 4329 @ 1.262






CB20 7802 65 C full load after one hour of BOINC......I LIKE it !


----------



## Redwoodz

gucci904 said:


> just spent an hour playing with the tuner. It works GREAT....for strictly multithreaded apps. I gained about 75mhz on sustained all core loads and easily added 58 points with less power and heat, to CB20 score.
> 
> that being said, you are apparently locked into that frequency and I no longer see my high clocks in single thread loads. 3D benchmarks fell off pretty dramatically for me.


Nice! Haha!


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> just spent an hour playing with the tuner. It works GREAT....for strictly multithreaded apps. I gained about 75mhz on sustained all core loads and easily added 58 points with less power and heat, to CB20 score.
> 
> that being said, you are apparently locked into that frequency and I no longer see my high clocks in single thread loads. 3D benchmarks fell off pretty dramatically for me.
> EDIT: After several days and MANY hours of tinkering I have finally settled on this....1200.......4250 all core. Oddly The Asrock X570 Taichi droops below this setting to 1175. stable running BOINC
> ridiculous decrease in temperature.. 138-145F 100% load after two hours
> 
> EDIT 2: 4329 @ 1.262
> View attachment 2460701
> CB20 7802 65 C full load after one hour of BOINC......I LIKE it !
> 
> View attachment 2460701


What did you set LLC to? 
Also, I'm curious, when you run the program diagnostics, why are there only the first 2 cores showing anything?
Thanks


----------



## gucci904

Wickedtme said:


> What did you set LLC to?
> Also, I'm curious, when you run the program diagnostics, why are there only the first 2 cores showing anything?
> Thanks


 best result was LLC "auto" LLC 2 was very inconsistant. anything more than 2.....{ 3, 4 } had excessive droop

Do you mean CCX's ? I show all four


----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> best result was LLC "auto" LLC 2 was very inconsistant. anything more than 2.....{ 3, 4 } had excessive droop
> 
> Do you mean CCX's ? I show all four


I sold off my 3900X for the price I paid for it, and got a 3800X for a ridiculous price, its just a placeholder for my 5900X coming soon.


----------



## gucci904

Wickedtme said:


> I sold off my 3900X for the price I paid for it, and got a 3800X for a ridiculous price, its just a placeholder for my 5900X coming soon.


Im really stoked to see the performance of the 5900X too. But I think Ill hold out until the 5950X is announced !!!


----------



## knbs1337

Hello,
My X570 Taichi mobo stuck in E1 dr debug code (S3 boot sripct execution), i have try'd many things to solve the problem. 
Flasback bios many times, different version old bios version too.
cmos clear
battery out few hours
different RAM channels, kit and single channel
other GPU card
different types of HDD SSD NVME
nothing work stil codeE1.
If i start to change the RAM slots somtimes i get RAM related error code like 51 or 54.

Any advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Redwoodz

RAM not reading. What sticks are you using?


----------



## RooksIsFun

TL/DR: 
1. Anyone updating to new AGESA versions may want to use the bios flashback to do a full clear and reset of the bios to get proper functionality if having I/O and sensor issues.
2. CTR at least helps Cinebench +230 points, -6 points Single Core.

1. I went through some trouble with the Taichi 3.40 bios. My board has had some issues with the onboard audio giving hard crashes in Windows with the provided Realtek drivers (it seems to work fine if I just let windows install its own generic driver). I was trying new bios to see if this would fix the issue since ASRock support was mostly unhelpful. Upon installing 3.40 half of my front and rear USB ports stopped functioning in windows (they did function in BIOS). Again ASRock support offered no real solution beyond RMA, no cross-ship, and I can't have downtime right now. More digging. Decided to flash the bios back to 3.0, USB worked, no luck with audio and the sensors were not reporting values for many MB power and temp settings. Then I did a full BIOS Flashback using the button on the rear IO with the PC powered off to update to 3.40 and now it is running fine with USB working and sensors reporting correctly (I have given up on trying the audio). My 64GB (2x32) Corsair LPX kit doesn't seem to have much headroom beyond XMP but it runs stable at 16 20 20 38 64 for now and I am working to tighten timings a bit for fun. 


2. I have also been playing with 1usmus CTR tool to see if there is any headroom beyond the stock settings. In the past, I was able to get some performance boost using the EDC = 1 bug and PBO, but it was producing a lot of heat and I often let my computer run [email protected] during the night and I wasn't comfortable with mid-high 80s. I have since upgraded my case airflow but left everything stock since work has been busy and no time to have computer issues. With a little lighter workload this week I decided to see what CTR could do. With a silver 3700X CTR recommended 4250 4275 @ 1250 which did see a decent Cinebench multicore boost and marginal single-core drop since in games I rarely see boosts about 4250 anyway. I decided to set the manual OC in the Bios while CTR is stabilized since I don't see per CCX options in the Taichi bios anymore (I think it had the option at one point) I bumped the clocks to 4275 @ 1.275V and did comparative runs in Cinebench. This is run on my main Windows account after waiting 10 minutes for all booth loads to normalize and tested pretty consistently over multiple runs. Gains ~30 points multi-core and only lost 6 points SC, about a 5% bump in CB and a 3-5 degree C drop in load temps while Folding. Not bad for a tool that can be run while I am making dinner. If I have some more time I want to test in Premier and Blender since I use both for production daily.


----------



## RooksIsFun

knbs1337 said:


> Hello,
> My X570 Taichi mobo stuck in E1 dr debug code (S3 boot sripct execution), i have try'd many things to solve the problem.
> Flasback bios many times, different version old bios version too.
> cmos clear
> battery out few hours
> different RAM channels, kit and single channel
> other GPU card
> different types of HDD SSD NVME
> nothing work stil codeE1.
> If i start to change the RAM slots somtimes i get RAM related error code like 51 or 54.
> 
> Any advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


Sounds like either the CPU or MB, have you tried reseating the CPU and cooler? Has it ever posted?


----------



## Whatisthisfor

Is this board good for four modules? Can somebody with four Dimms recommend this board? I heard prototypes of this board were T-Topology but series would be Daisy chain. Is this true?


----------



## Jenot

Yes, preproduction samples were t-top, retail versions are daisy chain. I have 4 single rank sticks (4400cl19 b-die patriot viper steel) @3600cl14-14-14-28 cr1, VDDR 1.48V.


----------



## Jesaul

What are the best settings for RTT_NOM, RTT_WR, RTT_PAK for Samsung b-die? dram calculator shows wrong ones. Auto settings are RZQ/7, RZQ/2, RZQ/1. And in internet I see recommendations for RZQ/7, RZQ/3, RZQ/1?


----------



## Jenot

My settings:


----------



## Jesaul

Jenot said:


> My settings:
> View attachment 2461613


Thank you. I have dual rank 2x16GB and I'm slowly going down from 3600 16/16/16/16/32/48 to see what is the tighest ones with 400% of memory testing.
I came here from c6h and so far this board overclocks really nice.
The only thing is that I have used A1 and A2 slots.


----------



## Jesaul

I have achieved 3600 15-15-15-15-32-48-302 1.458v on F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ. What is bad is that I don't see here automatic memory training like in c6h.
But overall, I've lost all freezes in Destiny 2 multiplayer in the large people battles. And I'm more than happy with this board.
I will tighten secondary timings a bit, but it's perfect. I Will look into 5900x in 6 month.


----------



## foxx1337

foxx1337 said:


> Otherwise, Windows BSODs instantly and repeatedly upon boot with with my 3800 MHz ram settings. The XMP profile is also weird - ram gets set to 3200 MHz, but infinity fabric to 1500.
> 
> Back to 3.00.


This information is no longer valid. The problem was my VDDG IOD which was at 0.95 on 3.00 making my system completely unstable. Bumped VDDG IOD to 1.06, together with VDDG CCD and my Taichi X570 is stable now, on 3.40.


----------



## Jesaul

ok, The board fails to load dual rank memory F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ . I managed to use it in single rank solution.
But if I try to do it correctly, I get c5 error during startup.
I'm returning the board.


----------



## Redwoodz

Jesaul said:


> ok, The board fails to load dual rank memory F4-3200C14Q-32GTZ . I managed to use it in single rank solution.
> But if I try to do it correctly, I get c5 error during startup.
> I'm returning the board.


There is an option in bios to select memory clear to retrain.


----------



## Jesaul

Redwoodz said:


> There is an option in bios to select memory clear to retrain.


I don't even have bios access.


----------



## Jesaul

I've tried another x570 board. The problem is with the memory - it refuses to run in dual setup.
I've checked compatibility list and ... x370 has more support for different memory compared to x570 somehow.


----------



## ziocomposite

Wow, haven't had bad memory in a while but glad you found the issue

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepwithechoes

I'm sorry if this is offtopic but there's no Asrock B550 thread. Do Asrock's X570 boards also have strange vSOC behaviour? I have B550 Taichi (got it for a fair price)
I sent the following to ASRock's support:


> I'd like to simply set the SOC Voltage and have it stick. It's especially problematic with higher memory/IF speeds. 3600 MHz memory has my vSOC dangerously high at 1.2V! Even though I set it to 1.08V (SoC/Uncore OC Voltage(VID)). Ryzen Master reads 1.08V but Zen Timings and HWiNFO64 correctly reports 1.2V vSOC output voltage. The description in BIOS reads "SoC/Uncore OC Mode needs to be enabled to force this voltage". Only place I can find something like that is the AMD OC section but setting it doesn't force the voltage!
> Only way I have been able to force the vSOC is by setting the value in the menu "External Voltage Settings and LLC". It's confusing to have it in other place


and they replied with:


> The option "SoC/Uncore OC Voltage" is internal voltage in the CPU, there is no sensor to read it.
> The sensor which the monitor utility read is out side "CPU VDDCR_SOC Voltage" in External Voltage setting.
> To monitor the system information, we would suggest installing our Motherboard utility for using.
> Please download it from following link.
> ASRock Motherboard Utility ver:3.0.368: https://download.asrock.com/Utility/MotherboardUtility/MotherboardUtility(v3.0.368).zip


I tested that MOBO utility thing and it also reported 1.2V. Your thoughts?


----------



## PJVol

sleepwithechoes said:


> there's no Asrock B550 thread


Start your own, i'll be happy to join  or jump back and forth across a bunch of x570 threads as i do for a while.


sleepwithechoes said:


> Your thoughts?


Set SOC / Uncore OC Mode to Enabled
------------------------------------

Just out of curiosity, due to missing Spread spectrum switch in the new agesa, I have manually set the bus clock to 100.0Mhz (just to see round numbers as monitoring tools show 99.8 in auto). Could this potentially negatively affect system stability overall ?


----------



## KedarWolf

Jesaul said:


> What are the best settings for RTT_NOM, RTT_WR, RTT_PAK for Samsung b-die? dram calculator shows wrong ones. Auto settings are RZQ/7, RZQ/2, RZQ/1. And in internet I see recommendations for RZQ/7, RZQ/3, RZQ/1?


I checked this spreadsheet and for 2x16GB settled on 5|3|1.









AMD RAM overclocking


ZEN 2 - Matisse (7nm TSMC) s name,latency,FCLK,MT/s,timings,DIMMS,IC-type,part number,read,write,copy,VSOC,VDDG,VDIMM,VDDP,ProcODT,RTT,stability test,CPU,mainboard Reous,57,5 ns,1900 Mhz,3800 Mhz,<a href="https://abload.de/image.php?img=380014-14-13-1310000kzbkdb.png">14-13-14-13-30-44-247</a>...




docs.google.com





And I get this with it with 1.49v on memory. I'm using an MSI board though.


----------



## KedarWolf

https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570



New chipset drivers 2.10.13.408


----------



## TurboJelly

Does anyone have problems with both Intel LAN and WLAN drivers on this board?

Everytime I try to install LAN or WLAN drivers from Intel my system freezes and reboots. I am able to install drivers only in safe mode, after that everything runs fine.When installing in safemode drives take ages to install tho. Also it is a big pain in the ass when installing Windows, cause install will fail due to not being able to install said drivers. So I have to install Windows with LAN/WLAN disabled, reboot into safemode wait till drives are somehow installed (this really takes like 5 minutes) and then reboot into normal Windows mode. I tried with different Windows installs on different drives and even with Windows to go. Same thing happens every time. I do not recall having such issues when I first got this board last year, but to be honest I didn't reinstall Windows too much since then and I only recently noticed this issue. I did a full BIOS flashback as suggested here by RooksIsFun, but it did not help.


I am on BIOS 3.40, rest of the system: R9 3900X, Palit GTX 1080 and pretty much nothing else (I juggled with my drives to make sure none of those is causing issues).


----------



## Wickedtme

TurboJelly said:


> Does anyone have problems with both Intel LAN and WLAN drivers on this board?
> 
> Everytime I try to install LAN or WLAN drivers from Intel my system freezes and reboots. I am able to install drivers only in safe mode, after that everything runs fine.When installing in safemode drives take ages to install tho. Also it is a big pain in the ass when installing Windows, cause install will fail due to not being able to install said drivers. So I have to install Windows with LAN/WLAN disabled, reboot into safemode wait till drives are somehow installed (this really takes like 5 minutes) and then reboot into normal Windows mode. I tried with different Windows installs on different drives and even with Windows to go. Same thing happens every time. I do not recall having such issues when I first got this board last year, but to be honest I didn't reinstall Windows too much since then and I only recently noticed this issue. I did a full BIOS flashback as suggested here by RooksIsFun, but it did not help.
> 
> 
> I am on BIOS 3.40, rest of the system: R9 3900X, Palit GTX 1080 and pretty much nothing else (I juggled with my drives to make sure none of those is causing issues).


I have never had a problem with Intels drivers. Im wondering if you have a defective intel chip on your board, forcing the driver install into bsod. Most of the chip seems to work fine, if your using after installing in safe mode, but something isnt quite right.
I would contact ASRock about this issue, and maybe an RMA.


----------



## TurboJelly

Wickedtme said:


> I have never had a problem with Intels drivers. Im wondering if you have a defective intel chip on your board, forcing the driver install into bsod. Most of the chip seems to work fine, if your using after installing in safe mode, but something isnt quite right.
> I would contact ASRock about this issue, and maybe an RMA.


Thanks for the info. To be precise - driver install does not cause BSOD, instead the system starts to be super choppy, then freezes for few seconds and then it restarts. There is nothing in Event Viewer.

I do not think that the board is faulty to be honest. Same thing happens with WiFi and LAN chip, that would mean that both chips are somehow faulty and that I find unlikely. Also I found some info on the net about people having very similar issues with Intel drivers on different boards. Maybe Intel drivers somehow clash with my GPU....


----------



## Nino44

TurboJelly said:


> Thanks for the info. To be precise - driver install does not cause BSOD, instead the system starts to be super choppy, then freezes for few seconds and then it restarts. There is nothing in Event Viewer.
> 
> I do not think that the board is faulty to be honest. Same thing happens with WiFi and LAN chip, that would mean that both chips are somehow faulty and that I find unlikely. Also I found some info on the net about people having very similar issues with Intel drivers on different boards. Maybe Intel drivers somehow clash with my GPU....


I'm having the same issue on my x570 tiachi motherboard. I have a feeling it got bonked during a bios update. I'm 0n bios 3.40 too. When ever I try to install newer Intel ethernet drivers, I get a black screen, system freeze and then a reboot. It only works now the old Microsoft drivers from 2018


----------



## Elrick

Nino44 said:


> I'm 0n bios 3.40 too. When ever I try to install newer Intel ethernet drivers, I get a black screen, system freeze and then a reboot. It only works now the old Microsoft drivers from 2018


This isn't the only problem affecting Asrock owners, also some Asus and Gigabyte users as well.

ALSO try not to update any ethernet drivers with the latest versions, simply because Windows doesn't like to work effectively with newer drivers. Any new drivers, will come from Windows Central and install automatically when required.

This is our misery here of enjoying a fully working system if you ONLY allow Microsoft to provide functional drivers for you  .

This has always been the case since Windows 98e Second Edition. Has gotten worse over time hence be aware of what drivers you are installing because you could lose functionality quite easily.


----------



## Wickedtme

Elrick said:


> This isn't the only problem affecting Asrock owners, also some Asus and Gigabyte users as well.
> 
> ALSO try not to update any ethernet drivers with the latest versions, simply because Windows doesn't like to work effectively with newer drivers. Any new drivers, will come from Windows Central and install automatically when required.
> 
> This is our misery here of enjoying a fully working system if you ONLY allow Microsoft to provide functional drivers for you  .
> 
> This has always been the case since Windows 98e Second Edition. Has gotten worse over time hence be aware of what drivers you are installing because you could lose functionality quite easily.


This latest version of Windows had a lot of problems since the begining, so you may very well be right on this. Ive noticed other little weird things happening, were system freezes, and you cant get out.


----------



## Wickedtme

Nino44 said:


> I'm having the same issue on my x570 tiachi motherboard. I have a feeling it got bonked during a bios update. I'm 0n bios 3.40 too. When ever I try to install newer Intel ethernet drivers, I get a black screen, system freeze and then a reboot. It only works now the old Microsoft drivers from 2018


Easiest fix to check is to re-install the bios. Remember e-proms back in the day, took 3 or 4 flashes to get em right.


----------



## TurboJelly

Nino44 said:


> I'm having the same issue on my x570 tiachi motherboard. I have a feeling it got bonked during a bios update. I'm 0n bios 3.40 too. When ever I try to install newer Intel ethernet drivers, I get a black screen, system freeze and then a reboot. It only works now the old Microsoft drivers from 2018


So it seems like I am not the only one person with this problem, that's at least something.



Elrick said:


> ALSO try not to update any ethernet drivers with the latest versions, simply because Windows doesn't like to work effectively with newer drivers. Any new drivers, will come from Windows Central and install automatically when required.
> 
> This is our misery here of enjoying a fully working system if you ONLY allow Microsoft to provide functional drivers for you  .


Problem is, that at least for me even the new drivers pushed via Windows Central cause the same issue. That is why I have hangs while even installing Windows 10 with LAN or WLAN enabled.



Wickedtme said:


> Easiest fix to check is to re-install the bios. Remember e-proms back in the day, took 3 or 4 flashes to get em right.


What do you mean by re-install?

I reflashed the bios using BIOS flashback mechanism (this seems to really be flashing everything from scratch and actually erase EEPROM) at least once since first time I saw the problem and probably few more times using BIOS update. Issue is still present.


----------



## TurboJelly

sleepwithechoes said:


> I'm sorry if this is offtopic but there's no Asrock B550 thread. Do Asrock's X570 boards also have strange vSOC behaviour? I have B550 Taichi (got it for a fair price)


Thanks for this post, it actually made me recheck my vSoC settings and it turns out I was setting it icorrectly for few BIOS updates :-/ (they added second vSoC setting option in one of the BIOSes). To me it seems that vSoC can be changed only via "External Voltage Settings and LLC" indeed. The other setting just changes the value displayed in Ryzen Master, if I leave it on Auto Ryzen Master will follow setting in "External Voltage Settings and LLC".


PJVol said:


> Set SOC / Uncore OC Mode to Enabled


Does not change a thing for me on X570 Taichi :-(


----------



## sleepwithechoes

WRT the Wifi/BT blue screens/lag, I've had the same problems with B550 Taichi (Intel AX200). I noticed that setting Bluetooth to Enabled (from Auto) in BIOS seems to increase the likelihood of the bug. Also different driver versions seemingly caused problems although it might just be the case that reinstalling a driver fixed it.. I'm currently using Wifi driver 22.0.0.6 & BT v 21.120.0.4 without problems for the last few days.

I noticed that TPU uploaded new versions today, they're both v22








Intel Wi-Fi Networking Drivers (22.180.0) Download


This driver package download provides drivers for Intel Wi-Fi AX, AC, A, B, G, N networking. The following Intel Wireless network adapters are supp




www.techpowerup.com












Intel Bluetooth Drivers (22.150.0) Download


This driver download contains drivers for Intel Bluetooth modems that are integrated with their wireless networking chipsets. The supported devices




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Wickedtme

TurboJelly said:


> So it seems like I am not the only one person with this problem, that's at least something.
> 
> 
> Problem is, that at least for me even the new drivers pushed via Windows Central cause the same issue. That is why I have hangs while even installing Windows 10 with LAN or WLAN enabled.
> 
> 
> What do you mean by re-install?
> 
> I reflashed the bios using BIOS flashback mechanism (this seems to really be flashing everything from scratch and actually erase EEPROM) at least once since first time I saw the problem and probably few more times using BIOS update. Issue is still present.


You can re flash the bios whenever you need to, especially if your having issues. This would not be the first time a bios said installed succesfully, but really wasnt. This was my point.


----------



## PJVol

TurboJelly said:


> Does not change a thing for me on X570 Taichi :-(


What do you mean "Does not change a thing" ? This option was useful for certain agesa's where monitoring were showing Vsoc as 1.2V, no matter what value it was set to in BIOS. And of course, you should change Soc voltage (in the external voltage and LLC submenu), not the "Soc/Uncore OC VID".

.


----------



## TurboJelly

Wickedtme said:


> You can re flash the bios whenever you need to, especially if your having issues. This would not be the first time a bios said installed succesfully, but really wasnt. This was my point.


Ahh ok, as I said - I already reflashed 3.40 at least 2 or 3 times and the issue persists, I might give it another shot, but I doubt it will fix anything.


PJVol said:


> What do you mean "Does not change a thing" ? This option was useful for certain agesa's where monitoring were showing Vsoc as 1.2V, no matter what value it was set to in BIOS. And of course, you should change Soc voltage (in the external voltage and LLC submenu), not the "Soc/Uncore OC VID".


It does not change a thing when I change VSOC via "Soc/Uncore OC VID" and NOT via "External voltage and LLC", that is what I meant .


----------



## Elrick

Wickedtme said:


> This latest version of Windows had a lot of problems since the begining, so you may very well be right on this. Ive noticed other little weird things happening, were system freezes, and you cant get out.


YES indeed, I have had constant freezes whilst only using Firefox v81 and that was really a bummer  .

Soon as I moved on over to Google Chrome (yes, I'm a traitor here) all the system freezes mysteriously stopped. Go figure, whether Microsoft is actively pushing Firefox off their latest platform or Google is smart enough to write code, to avoid these constant freezes.

All beyond me, in narrowing down the precise reason here  .


----------



## Elrick

TurboJelly said:


> Problem is, that at least for me even the new drivers pushed via Windows Central cause the same issue. That is why I have hangs while even installing Windows 10 with LAN or WLAN enabled.


Have ALWAYS installed brand new editions of Redmond, via USB stick disconnected from the internet.

That way I can install my fave (working) drivers, without them interfering whilst the install is happening on the web from their headquarters. Never liked doing that for any PC setup because it introduces variables that can't be controlled from your end.

After everything is installed the ethernet driver goes on last and I make a connection to the internet. If it fails I have a whole slew of drivers from various previous builds, that get installed until one finally works.

Have always used Intel Drivers here so never had problems connecting at all. Realtek drivers always had enormous failures, hence my hatred of them even today.


----------



## looncraz

Elrick said:


> YES indeed, I have had constant freezes whilst only using Firefox v81 and that was really a bummer  .


Disable hardware acceleration in Firefox. Doesn't help much anyway.


----------



## Elrick

looncraz said:


> Disable hardware acceleration in Firefox. Doesn't help much anyway.


Did that as well, still kept freezing with the latest version of Firefox.

BUT using Chrome with hardware acceleration switched ON, never freezes. I've got 337 pages running and that blighter from Google, is working reliably.

No freezes  .


----------



## Wickedtme

Elrick said:


> YES indeed, I have had constant freezes whilst only using Firefox v81 and that was really a bummer  .
> 
> Soon as I moved on over to Google Chrome (yes, I'm a traitor here) all the system freezes mysteriously stopped. Go figure, whether Microsoft is actively pushing Firefox off their latest platform or Google is smart enough to write code, to avoid these constant freezes.
> 
> All beyond me, in narrowing down the precise reason here  .


You should really give the new MS Edge a chance, it is basically google chrome, without as much privacy issues and data mining.


----------



## Wickedtme

Elrick said:


> Have ALWAYS installed brand new editions of Redmond, via USB stick disconnected from the internet.
> 
> That way I can install my fave (working) drivers, without them interfering whilst the install is happening on the web from their headquarters. Never liked doing that for any PC setup because it introduces variables that can't be controlled from your end.
> 
> After everything is installed the ethernet driver goes on last and I make a connection to the internet. If it fails I have a whole slew of drivers from various previous builds, that get installed until one finally works.
> 
> Have always used Intel Drivers here so never had problems connecting at all. Realtek drivers always had enormous failures, hence my hatred of them even today.


The best way to do things, i couldnt agree more.


----------



## Elrick

Wickedtme said:


> You should really give the new MS Edge a chance, it is basically google chrome, without as much privacy issues and data mining.


Well using Edge which Redmond controls fully or Google Chrome, has two of the largest Corporations spying and manipulating everyone 24/7.

The era of privacy is now long dead, hence you are forced to use either browser, from TWO insidious companies that have no conscious or decency towards their end users whatsoever.

This is where we all are now, choosing between drinking Petrol or Diesel  .


----------



## Wickedtme

To be honest with you, I figure im using Windows 10 now so they already are invading my privacy, so why add an extra player like google into the mix. 
It was a wake up call for me the futility of trying to stop privacy issues with Windows 10 when my computer crashed a while back, i thought i had lost everything, nope, it all mysteriously came back, email account addys, bookmarks, including bank logins, etc. Even activation for MS software was automatic. Of course this is all based on an MS email login. I have to admit i was pleasently suprised at not losing all my info, but also a little shocked how much info they had "synced" as they call it.


----------



## KedarWolf

*Edit: Memory setting fixed.*

I'm posting a y-cruncher .cfg file for testing your RAM. It's safe to run, temps reasonable.

You need to download the latest version of y-cruncher, put the memtest.cfg in the same folder as the y-cruncher.exe.

Right-click and create a shortcut to the y-cruncher.exe.

Right-click on the short cut and go to Properties.

After the "D:\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\y-cruncher.exe" or whatever it is in your Target: add pause:1 config memtest.cfg

like "D:\y-cruncher v0.7.8.9507\\y-cruncher.exe" pause:1 config memtest.cfg

Run y-cruncher from the shortcut.

The .cfg is for a 3950x so edit it for your CPU, like if you're running a 24 thread 3900x or whatever, change
LogicalCores : [0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 30 31]
to LogicalCores : [0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23]

If you're only running 16Gb of memory, change TotalMemory : 27487790694 to TotalMemory : 13743895347 

Adjust for your CPU threads.









memtest.cfg







drive.google.com


----------



## Nino44

Nino44 said:


> I'm having the same issue on my x570 tiachi motherboard. I have a feeling it got bonked during a bios update. I'm 0n bios 3.40 too. When ever I try to install newer Intel ethernet drivers, I get a black screen, system freeze and then a reboot. It only works now the old Microsoft drivers from 2018


Well I have resolved my issue.. I removed my old microsoft intel ethernet drivers from 2018 and then i shut down the system and cleared the cmos with button on back plate. Booted up and it found the intel drivers from 7/16/20. Now i can install the newest intel ethernet drivers 25.4. In drivers details it was finding e1i65x64.sys on bad install( Which the intel drivers do not contain this code). Now it is installing e1r68x64.sys which is correct for intel drivers. Hope this helps anybody with this problem.


----------



## ziocomposite

Congrats on finally finding and fixing the issue. It's things like that keep me up literally at night when troubleshooting lol

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziocomposite

Finally updated to 3.40 and all is good. Ran memtest86 overnight and no errors. Took pictures of timings before upgrading. 4x8 gskill @ 3800/1900 c16

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

Wondering, if DRAM voltage could be the main culprit for 1.0.8.0+ agesa based system instability. It's stable for a week or more with vddg 1.07 (prev. Auto), vddr 1.38 (prev. 1.36) and llc5, but something tells me that not all of them matter.


----------



## TurboJelly

BIOS 3.60 with AGESA 1.1.0.0 is up:


https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X570%20Taichi(3.60)ROM.zip



Changelog:
_1. Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 V2 1.1.0.0
2. Optimize system compatibility with Renoir and Ryzen™ 5000 Series processors_

I did not flash it yet.


----------



## looncraz

TurboJelly said:


> BIOS 3.60 with AGESA 1.1.0.0 is up:
> 
> 
> https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X570%20Taichi(3.60)ROM.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Changelog:
> _1. Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 V2 1.1.0.0
> 2. Optimize system compatibility with Renoir and Ryzen™ 5000 Series processors_
> 
> I did not flash it yet.


Flashed it, so far most everything seems fine - the new fan hysteresis options are simple and nice but WAY too long (who wants to ramp up the fan over the period of a couple minutes? Usually you can something like 5-6 seconds, but the lowest value is 12 seconds...)... a few other new options noticed, but I'll leave those for your discovery.

One issue that did happen is that one of my USB 2.0 headers stopped working... and I use them both - one for two of my front panel USB ports and one for my Corsair Commander Pro. I only changed one thing differently in the BIOS than normal - and that was to disable the wireless, so I'll check to see if that's the cause tomorrow...


----------



## ziocomposite

Per CCX is now front page vs overclocking menu on 2.73
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboJelly

looncraz said:


> One issue that did happen is that one of my USB 2.0 headers stopped working... and I use them both - one for two of my front panel USB ports and one for my Corsair Commander Pro. I only changed one thing differently in the BIOS than normal - and that was to disable the wireless, so I'll check to see if that's the cause tomorrow...


That is the cause indeed.

I noticed same thing, disabling wireless adapter in BIOS somehow disables some of the USB ports including the USB 2.0 headers on the motherboard on 3.60. When I leave WiFi on, everything is working as intended.


----------



## HowYesNo

looncraz said:


> Flashed it, so far most everything seems fine - the new fan hysteresis options are simple and nice but WAY too long (who wants to ramp up the fan over the period of a couple minutes? Usually you can something like 5-6 seconds, but the lowest value is 12 seconds...)... a few other new options noticed, but I'll leave those for your discovery.
> 
> One issue that did happen is that one of my USB 2.0 headers stopped working... and I use them both - one for two of my front panel USB ports and one for my Corsair Commander Pro. I only changed one thing differently in the BIOS than normal - and that was to disable the wireless, so I'll check to see if that's the cause tomorrow...


can u place picture of fan hysteresis? interested to see how to set that.


----------



## ziocomposite

HowYesNo said:


> can u place picture of fan hysteresis? interested to see how to set that.


I think this is it? Not sure









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HowYesNo

have you tested behavior of those?
it would be good for example if it wait for cpu to stay at certain temp for x amount of time, and than ramp up the fan, and also wait for y amount ot time to lower its speed.
that would be very nice, as my cpu (and maybe others) just idling stays at 50-55, but randomly spikes to say 65 for very short time, less than 10sec, which causes the fan to go crazy. so if it wait to stabilize at given temp than to speed up fan is good, in 12second being lowest you say, my cpu temp reverts to normal.

also, what other new features? any cool stuff? (is amd cool&quiet there)?
thanks


----------



## ziocomposite

HowYesNo said:


> have you tested behavior of those?
> it would be good for example if it wait for cpu to stay at certain temp for x amount of time, and than ramp up the fan, and also wait for y amount ot time to lower its speed.
> that would be very nice, as my cpu (and maybe others) just idling stays at 50-55, but randomly spikes to say 65 for very short time, less than 10sec, which causes the fan to go crazy. so if it wait to stabilize at given temp than to speed up fan is good, in 12second being lowest you say, my cpu temp reverts to normal.
> 
> also, what other new features? any cool stuff? (is amd cool&quiet there)?
> thanks


Haven't seen cool and quiet or something that stood out. Also user a3rd party software for fans "Argus Monitor" 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

*AGESA Combo-AM4 V2 1.1.0.0*
update is available for the rest of the x570 and b550 boards

PS: For all except for mine. LOL.
Whats up ASRock guys, is it a joke  ? Where is the link in a Support page?

PPS: Looks like they just forgot to update page. Still shows 1.20 latest 
Nonetheless, assuming URLs to downloadable ROM zip should differ only in trailing file names for each board, here it is:
B550 Extreme4 | 1.50 | 10/29/2020 | Update AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 V2 1.1.0.0
Just updated, didn't see any improvement so far. The same instability with too low DRAM voltage and too strong default LLC(3) applied together with negative offset. VDDG 1.05, LLC5, 1.38v DRAM however do the trick as before.















Edit: should give ASRock techsup credit for the prompt response, they PM'd me thе link i posted above


----------



## looncraz

TurboJelly said:


> That is the cause indeed.
> 
> I noticed same thing, disabling wireless adapter in BIOS somehow disables some of the USB ports including the USB 2.0 headers on the motherboard on 3.60. When I leave WiFi on, everything is working as intended.


Yep, I re-enabled the wireless this morning and verified that my USB headers all work again - but my system also went into a bunch of boot failures after that (about 3x failed) before a full power cycle finally brought it back to life.


----------



## foxx1337

USB_3_4 works even with WiFi disabled. My guess is that the WiFi board shares the same PCI lane with USB_1_2.


----------



## Pierce

Hi, my friend is having a difficult time getting his RAm to DDR4-3600

He has his CPU at 4.2 ghz. His RAM is listed at 3600. His system is stable at 3200.

Is there a way to get his RAM to DDR4 3600?

He has the Asrock x570 Phantom 4 motherboard 

thank you


----------



## PJVol

Pierce said:


> Is there a way to get his RAM to DDR4 3600?


May be, or may be not. I forgot to look into crystall ball, so which CPU and which RAM (module and chip p/n's) he has?
My 3600cl17 modules never worked at the rated frequency on 1st gen ryzen. On Zen2 they easily go up to 4000. The motherboard has little to no impact on the matter, since the IMC is part of the CPU.


----------



## Wickedtme

New Taichi X570 Bios

Just saw this.


----------



## PJVol

Wickedtme said:


> Just saw this.


All 500-series boards got fw updates based on AGESA Combo-AM4 V2 1.1.0.0 Patch C


----------



## Redwoodz

Pierce said:


> Hi, my friend is having a difficult time getting his RAm to DDR4-3600
> 
> He has his CPU at 4.2 ghz. His RAM is listed at 3600. His system is stable at 3200.
> 
> Is there a way to get his RAM to DDR4 3600?
> 
> He has the Asrock x570 Phantom 4 motherboard
> 
> thank you


 Which cpu? Ryzen 2000 series maxes out at 3466 usually. Ryzen 3000 can do 3600MHz no problem. Also specific RAM kit # is helpful.


----------



## l470594464

should I upgrade to the new bios if i am still using ryzen 3000s?


----------



## ziocomposite

l470594464 said:


> should I upgrade to the new bios if i am still using ryzen 3000s?


If you are stable altogether my advice is not to

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwoodz

l470594464 said:


> should I upgrade to the new bios if i am still using ryzen 3000s?


I would not do it unless your are installing a 5000 chip. ASRock is pretty adamant about it. Reason being you cannot revert it back once it's done.


----------



## Ry4nster

Hello,

I need some help getting RAID 0 to work on my new build.

Ryzen 5800x
Asrock X570 phantom x gaming bios 3.61
32GB DDR 4000 4x 8GB
2x Samsung 980 pro nvme 

My problem is this, i configure RAID 0 and all looks good in raidexpert2, it shows the 2 disks in RAID 0, I load up windows installer but see the 2 nvme disks separately instead of 1 larger disk, subsequently this appears to create 2 new arrays inside raidexpert2.

please help

Thanks


----------



## Wickedtme

Ry4nster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help getting RAID 0 to work on my new build.
> 
> Ryzen 5800x
> Asrock X570 phantom x gaming bios 3.61
> 32GB DDR 4000 4x 8GB
> 2x Samsung 980 pro nvme
> 
> My problem is this, i configure RAID 0 and all looks good in raidexpert2, it shows the 2 disks in RAID 0, I load up windows installer but see the 2 nvme disks separately instead of 1 larger disk, subsequently this appears to create 2 new arrays inside raidexpert2.
> 
> please help
> 
> Thanks


I beleive you have to install the raid driver on install when installing windows, so that it sees it as a raid drive.
I think you need to include these drivers on another usb stick
Raid Drivers

Another thing to check is that the drives are Initialized properly... They most likely need to be Initialized as a GPT drive for UEFI machines, not MBR as was the case on the older Legacy Bios machines, though most newer machines\boards support both...


----------



## Panicattak

Saluti dall'italia, who helps me set my ram to 3800? 
This is memory:


----------



## KedarWolf

Panicattak said:


> Saluti dall'italia, who helps me set my ram to 3800?
> This is memory:
> View attachment 2464886


I have that RAM. I use the below with 1.48V on the RAM. But very few Ryzen 3000 series will get that. Ryzen 5000 might be easier.


----------



## ylpkm

Noticed on my x580 phantom gaming x, tight timings at 3800mhz cl 14 only stabilized forcing bus clk to 100.1, auto would have errors. 3.40 bios was stable, 3.60 and 3.61 needed rtt changes and couldn't stabilize same timings.


----------



## knbs_81

KedarWolf said:


> I have that RAM. I use the below with 1.48V on the RAM. But very few Ryzen 3000 series will get that. Ryzen 5000 might be easier.
> 
> View attachment 2464889


Can you make some screenshots from your bios settings?


----------



## BiggBigg

Just got my 5950x Can not say how happy i am with this new Beast!!!!!!!!!

Take a look here - CPU-Z Benchmark for AMD Ryzen 9 5950X (1T) - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

684 single thread 12092 multi No overclock and no tweaked settings just dropped it in and hit benchmark.

Memory at 3800 cl18 on x570 taichi using Bios P 3.61


----------



## BiggBigg

I re ran with the memory and everything at default and got a higher result /scratches head









AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4124.04 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[d811qj] Validated Dump by BIGG-PC (2020-11-11 22:31:54) - MB: ASRock X570 Taichi - RAM: 16384 MB




valid.x86.fr


----------



## sleepwithechoes

BiggBigg said:


> I re ran with the memory and everything at default and got a higher result /scratches head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4124.04 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [d811qj] Validated Dump by BIGG-PC (2020-11-11 22:31:54) - MB: ASRock X570 Taichi - RAM: 16384 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr


Might have more power/thermal headroom with lower memory/IF speed  I don't know if CPU-Z bench is like that but Cinebench R20 can be


----------



## BiggBigg

Dunno its weird but funny thing is it keeps getting faster i guess as paste settles maybe!? Memory does not appear to dictate the speeds i am seeing in CPUZ.


Slowest - 








AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4149.03 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[3fg9p2] Validated Dump by BIGG-PC (2020-11-11 22:30:51) - MB: ASRock X570 Taichi - RAM: 16384 MB




valid.x86.fr












AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4124.04 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[d811qj] Validated Dump by BIGG-PC (2020-11-11 22:31:54) - MB: ASRock X570 Taichi - RAM: 16384 MB




valid.x86.fr












AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4174.03 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[45qcgw] Validated Dump by BIGG-PC (2020-11-11 22:55:37) - MB: ASRock X570 Taichi - RAM: 16384 MB




valid.x86.fr




AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4174.03 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR 
Fastest -


----------



## chispy

New owner here of Asrock x570 taichi and a 5600x as of today. New Beta Bios released a few hours ago 3.62 , under descriptions it says - Enhance AMD Ryzen 5000 CPU performance . Does anyone knows what this new Bios for 5xxx cpus do ? Have anyone tried it yet ? some feedback will greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ziocomposite

Not yet, gonna assume enhance? Lol. Do some benchmarks of your current stuff and make sure to take pics of bios settings in case you can't restore. Still on 3.61

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KedarWolf

Ry4nster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help getting RAID 0 to work on my new build.
> 
> Ryzen 5800x
> Asrock X570 phantom x gaming bios 3.61
> 32GB DDR 4000 4x 8GB
> 2x Samsung 980 pro nvme
> 
> My problem is this, i configure RAID 0 and all looks good in raidexpert2, it shows the 2 disks in RAID 0, I load up windows installer but see the 2 nvme disks separately instead of 1 larger disk, subsequently this appears to create 2 new arrays inside raidexpert2.
> 
> please help
> 
> Thanks


I had to load the drivers during the Windows install, the instructions are in the driver ReadMe. You get the RAID drivers from the AMD website.

AND they would only load the RAID array properly if the Windows USB I was using was formatted with RUFUS in MBR, not GPT on first Windows install. 

Any Windows install after the first one a RUFUS GPT USB worked.


----------



## KedarWolf

Maxon - Downloads


All Maxon products are available as free, fully functional trials. To use the application you will have to register for a Maxon account and accept our EULA.




www.maxon.net





Scroll down to the Cinebench Release 23 Installers, new benchmark.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Getting my 5600x this Monday!! So what should I do to save my current settings? I tried saving BIOS settings and it saves in a file format that's not readable. I plan on importing over my RAM overclock, or try to as much as I can.


----------



## ziocomposite

vasyltheonly said:


> Getting my 5600x this Monday!! So what should I do to save my current settings? I tried saving BIOS settings and it saves in a file format that's not readable. I plan on importing over my RAM overclock, or try to as much as I can.


Take pictures of everything you want to keep. There's a good chance you won't be able to restore depending on bios changes.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingahh

Noob question, I have the latest bios, and I can't set the DRAM voltage past 1.398. Is there some trick to go higher?


----------



## ziocomposite

I've never gone past that but take a picture of where you are at the bios to make sure we are my at the same thing. I'll take a look at my stuff when I get home but someone else might help before then lol

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chispy

Guys there is a few bugs on the latest Beta bios 3.62 released 11/11/2020 ( Enhance AMD Ryzen 5000 CPU performance )

Bug # 1 - Cannot use more voltage for v.mem higher than 1.82v , system will go dark screen mode and freeze until clear cmos ( i need at least 1.985v. for extreme overclocking in subsero temps.)

Bug # 2 - Bios won't allow IF ratio properly if memory is overclock higher than 3800Mhz it will revert back to stock settings , IF/Memory ratio is completely broken and memory won't do more than 3800Mhz due to this bug.

Bug # 3 - A lot less cpu performance than other boards on the cpu when compared to other motherboards.

Bug # 4 - Asrock motherboard utility for overclocking is broken and cannot change cpu multiplier inside windows.

@mllrkllr88 , @Nickshih @Splave can you guys help this bugs fix on the Bios for Taichi x570 , maybe forward this info to the Bios team please , we need a fix for this bugs as it is essential for this mobo in order to be competitive with other motherboard vendors. I will appreciate any help and guidance on this deal breaker bugs , i can be Beta tester if you need me. Thank you in advance.

Kind Regards: Chispy

( tested on ASrock x570 taichi Bios 3.62 - Rysen 5600x - 2x8gb G.skill Trident Z Neo 3800Mhz cas 14 A2 ram and 32gb G.skill Flare X 3200Mhz cas 12 A0 ram. )


----------



## boopabloop

I am also wondering about the state of the BIOS. Between this motherboard, a 5950X that seems otherwise good, and 4400CL19 B-die, I can’t even post FCLK 1900, and 3733/CL14 on these DIMMS takes 1.5V/1.2V SoC, and it can’t achieve real stability.


----------



## chispy

They are working very hard on a new bios release with bug fixes and lots of improvements as per @mllrkllr88 talks with @Nickshih on the Asrock Bios team . I tested a Beta older version sent to my by @Splave and it works amazingly good for me , no issues at all and huge performance gains with complete stability. This mobo is fast , like really fast with the right bios.

Here is a look at the performance increased with Beta bios.


----------



## boopabloop

chispy said:


> They are working very hard on a new bios release with bug fixes and lots of improvements as per @mllrkllr88 talks with @Nickshih on the Asrock Bios team . I tested a Beta older version sent to my by @Splave and it works amazingly good for me , no issues at all and huge performance gains with complete stability. This mobo is fast , like really fast with the right bios.
> 
> Here is a look at the performance increased with Beta bios.
> 
> View attachment 2465666


That memory speed is crazy... This isn't the 11/11/2020 3.62 beta BIOS, but something else you were sent?


----------



## chispy

boopabloop said:


> That memory speed is crazy... This isn't the 11/11/2020 3.62 beta BIOS, but something else you were sent?


Yes i'm testing a Bios that splave gave me  , that 3.62 bios has bugs please do not use it , the bios i'm testing is working great , last night i was running 4600Mhz mem at cas 14 still testing for 4666Mhz. New Bios are incoming get ready.


----------



## ziocomposite

Nice, appreciate you all finding the bugs 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boopabloop

chispy said:


> 4600Mhz mem at cas 14


Oh god 😩💦

Knowing my luck the problem will turn out to be my silicon and not the BIOS... lol


----------



## dilo

Does anyone have information when the new bios will get released?


----------



## chispy

dilo said:


> Does anyone have information when the new bios will get released?


Soon , they are working on it right now/


----------



## dilo

chispy said:


> Soon , they are working on it right now/


Ok hope its done soon. Wanna run 2000 fclk


----------



## looncraz

chispy said:


> Yes i'm testing a Bios that splave gave me  , that 3.62 bios has bugs please do not use it , the bios i'm testing is working great , last night i was running 4600Mhz mem at cas 14 still testing for 4666Mhz. New Bios are incoming get ready.


Mind sharing? I'm doing IPC testing with a 5950X (already have all the numbers for Zen 2) and the 3.61 and 3.62 BIOSes are proving problematic.


----------



## chispy

looncraz said:


> Mind sharing? I'm doing IPC testing with a 5950X (already have all the numbers for Zen 2) and the 3.61 and 3.62 BIOSes are proving problematic.


Here give it a try , but neither i or splave are responsible if something goes wrong ( use at your own risk , it is a Beta bios )









tc358


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## Wickedtme

chispy said:


> Here give it a try , but neither i or splave are responsible if something goes wrong ( use at your own risk , it is a Beta bios )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tc358
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


And to think i was really happy with this result, mind you at 3800Mhz, latency is sitting at 58.6 which i am amazed at considering its a 5600X i bought as a placeholder to sell my 3800X till i can get a 5800X or 5900X. The crazy thing is, i can run CB20 and never go above 61C @ 4650 Mhz with my kraken x62,
Im sure temps will go up once i get the higher core chip. Now to see if i can get the CL down to 14 with this 5600X.


----------



## dilo

chispy said:


> Here give it a try , but neither i or splave are responsible if something goes wrong ( use at your own risk , it is a Beta bios )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tc358
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


Thanks for sharing, do you have any information about the fclk already? Does it go above 1900? Or still limited?


----------



## Haudi

Bios 3.58 - same Wall IF 1900 as 3.61 and 3.62. Do you know if a bios without if 1900 wall is in planning?


----------



## looncraz

Haudi said:


> Bios 3.58 - same Wall IF 1900 as 3.61 and 3.62. Do you know if a bios without if 1900 wall is in planning?


Getting IF above 1600 is considered overclocking - 1900 is decent.. not great, but decent. I'm having trouble running certain memory tests... system just hard resets.


----------



## looncraz

chispy said:


> Here give it a try , but neither i or splave are responsible if something goes wrong ( use at your own risk , it is a Beta bios )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tc358
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


So, this is an older BIOS... interesting... October 20th.


----------



## boopabloop

looncraz said:


> So, this is an older BIOS... interesting... October 20th.


So I assume we won’t be getting the curve optimizer that other people have been talking about with their boards?


----------



## Haudi

@looncraz:
Ich weiß - aber das ist nicht meine Frage.
Hat jemand IF 2000 oder mehr als IF 1900 auf Taich x570 mit BIOS 3.58, 3.60, 3.61 oder 3.62 wird?


----------



## Wickedtme

chispy said:


> Here give it a try , but neither i or splave are responsible if something goes wrong ( use at your own risk , it is a Beta bios )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tc358
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com


Im also getting a lot of weird bugs with 3.61, 1 usb port stopped working for no reason, i cannot change rgb settings on the ram, this all started after putting a 5600X in the computer, so i beleive it must be related since it is the only thing thats changed. I gather this bios you metioned is newer and a possible release candidate, as i know most programmers get lazy with naming, lol myself included.
Thanks Chipsy, appreciated.


----------



## Panicattak

*Beta BIOS*
3.66 
Support DRAM voltage over 1.8V.
Beta 3.66


----------



## dilo

Panicattak said:


> *Beta BIOS*
> 3.66
> Support DRAM voltage over 1.8V.
> Beta 3.66


If 1900+ possible or still a wall at 1900?


----------



## chispy

Awesome news guys ! beta bios 3.66 test incoming. Guys remember not every cpu will do 1900+ if , max i can do is 1933 if , on Beta bios 3.58 anymore and it is unstable and that's subsero on Single Stage Phase cooling.

With this new Bios maybe i can get 4666Mhz memory stable since it offers more than 1.8v for d.ram wish i think was holding me back.

Give it a test drive guys and post back your findings please.


----------



## dilo

chispy said:


> Awesome news guys ! beta bios 3.66 test incoming. Guys remember not every cpu will do 1900+ if , max i can do is 1933 if , on Beta bios 3.58 anymore and it is unstable and that's subsero on Single Stage Phase cooling.
> 
> With this new Bios maybe i can get 4666Mhz memory stable since it offers more than 1.8v for d.ram wish i think was holding me back.
> 
> Give it a test drive guys and post back your findings please.


Thats true but I got a Cpu, that does 2066 on a Asus b550 Board. So it shoud be possible on the Taichi if the bios to run that is there.


----------



## Haudi

Same Scheiße. Wieder 1900 wall mit BIOS 3.58, 3.60, 3.62, 3.66 - cpu kann 2000 IF - habe es auch auf Asus gegengetestet.


----------



## boopabloop

Trying 3.66. Still can't get 1900 FCLK. What settings are you guys using to get there...?


----------



## boopabloop

Already back on 3.61. 3.66 wouldn't even do 1800 FCLK anymore.


----------



## InsaneFugitive

boopabloop said:


> Already back on 3.61. 3.66 wouldn't even do 1800 FCLK anymore.


same on me do not post on 3733+ if 1866 im sad


----------



## Wickedtme

boopabloop said:


> Already back on 3.61. 3.66 wouldn't even do 1800 FCLK anymore.


Same thing here, i cant run 3800mhz anymore. I was hoping for so much more with this new Bios.


----------



## boopabloop

Wickedtme said:


> Same thing here, i cant run 3800mhz anymore. I was hoping for so much more with this new Bios.


You can put 1.8V into your RAM now, but only at 2133 MHz! lol


----------



## looncraz

Using BIOS 3.66. Curve Optimizer works a treat - but be aware that it is still active even if you disable PBO despite the menu being hidden afterward, so you need to disable it explicitly if you decide to not use it.

I was able to see dramatically higher frequencies on my 5950X, though they're not stable, so I'll need to slowly work on that... I think part of it is that moving the curve negative results in lower voltage and you need more, so a positive voltage offset is likely required for stability... I haven't been able to find a good write up on how the curve optimizer is meant to work, but -20 saw nearly all of my cores hit 5Ghz boost and 4.15Ghz all core sustained... and a couple hard resets which likely indicates some of my weaker cores can't handle it. I was still able to run a ton of benchmarks (was unstable at idle - a sign that the quick boost voltage is too low... 4.15Ghz all core should be plenty stable, LOL!).

EDIT:

-20 all core curve optimizer, +25mv CPU voltage, maxed PBO (+0MHz, however), 3X scalar, L1 LLC on CPU.

4.3~4.4GHz all core in Cinebench, 4.85~5.05GHz single core boost for all cores, 4.65~4.75GHz all core boost under lighter loads, load voltage from 1.344(MT)~1.508V(ST), 75C max temps. Four hours of varying workloads, some stress testing, an hour of Hitman 2, and an average performance uplift of roughly 7%, in line with frequency, seems to suggest little to no clock stretching. Compilations are now ~60% faster than with my 3900X (in no small part because I'm running 32 instead of 24 at once, of course)... yeah, this is looking good! Might bring the curve down to -15 and drop the voltage offset some.. I want the high load all core voltage to drop to or below 1.3V.


----------



## ziocomposite

Nice, looking forward to this Curve Optimizer. So in essence, does it allow you to set an "All Core" boost (task related like rendering etc.) and have a PBO for more single core tasks (gaming) separately?


----------



## looncraz

ziocomposite said:


> Nice, looking forward to this Curve Optimizer. So in essence, does it allow you to set an "All Core" boost (task related like rendering etc.) and have a PBO for more single core tasks (gaming) separately?


On Zen 3, I think the scalar value in PBO impacts the all core boost and the curve optimizer impacts everything below that, including top boost.

I've been tweaking things and managed to get ALL of my cores to hit 5GHz (not at once, naturally), but that wasn't stable. The settngs I mentioned in my previous post seems to be reasonably solid - not one crash, but I haven't had any 24-hour executions, either... and would definitely want to back down before I did that.


----------



## janalex

3.66 doesn't seem too stable for my 5950X chip, anything I do with the curve optimizer or scalar value leads to an unstable system, sooner or later, no matter how I play with LLC or core voltage offset.

But the real bad news for me is that the PBO is not letting the CPU core power go beyond 130W as measured by HwiNFO, even though the temperatures are below 70C, when the optimizer curve is configured. This leads to all core around 3,900MHz and doesn't want to get higher than that no matter what I set in the BIOS. I have seen similar issues with older BIOSes as well, with PBO not kicking in. As an exception, 3.62 beta was letting the system boost to 4.3GHz all core and it was running stable but the single core perf was pretty bad. When I just enable PBO with maxed values without the advanced mode settings on 3.66, the CPU all core goes to about 4.3GHz where it becomes temperature limited (hitting around 88C at that point on CCX1)

So the 3.66 BETA looks buggy, similar to the previous ASRock attempts with Zen3, definitely with my silicon :-( I'm hoping ASRock will keep iterating on this and get the stability and PBO issue with curve optimizer sorted soon. The MB HW definitely has the potential, just need to right software for it with Zen3.


----------



## looncraz

janalex said:


> 3.66 doesn't seem too stable for my 5950X chip, anything I do with the curve optimizer or scalar value leads to an unstable system, sooner or later, no matter how I play with LLC or core voltage offset.
> 
> But the real bad news for me is that the PBO is not letting the CPU core power go beyond 130W as measured by HwiNFO, even though the temperatures are below 70C, when the optimizer curve is configured. This leads to all core around 3,900MHz and doesn't want to get higher than that no matter what I set in the BIOS. I have seen similar issues with older BIOSes as well, with PBO not kicking in. As an exception, 3.62 beta was letting the system boost to 4.3GHz all core and it was running stable but the single core perf was pretty bad. When I just enable PBO with maxed values without the advanced mode settings on 3.66, the CPU all core goes to about 4.3GHz where it becomes temperature limited (hitting around 88C at that point on CCX1)
> 
> So the 3.66 BETA looks buggy, similar to the previous ASRock attempts with Zen3, definitely with my silicon :-( I'm hoping ASRock will keep iterating on this and get the stability and PBO issue with curve optimizer sorted soon. The MB HW definitely has the potential, just need to right software for it with Zen3.


I had that problem first time I tried it on this BIOS, then I set the curve optimizer, then disabled PBO, curve optimizer was still apparently doing its thing, then re-enabled PBO, set to 'Advanced', selected 'Motherboard', left a 0 for all limits, set scalar to 3X (now at 2X), and now things are just groovy. It's also the first time I've actually ever seen PBO work... ever.


----------



## janalex

looncraz said:


> I had that problem first time I tried it on this BIOS, then I set the curve optimizer, then disabled PBO, curve optimizer was still apparently doing its thing, then re-enabled PBO, set to 'Advanced', selected 'Motherboard', left a 0 for all limits, set scalar to 3X (now at 2X), and now things are just groovy. It's also the first time I've actually ever seen PBO work... ever.


Interesting, bugs and bugs... The ST performance is really bad without being able to lower the curve optimizer a bit, around 4.85GHz maximum :-( But if lower it, even for -5, it leads to instability no matter LLC or voltage.


----------



## boopabloop

janalex said:


> So the 3.66 BETA looks buggy, similar to the previous ASRock attempts with Zen3, definitely with my silicon :-( I'm hoping ASRock will keep iterating on this and get the stability and PBO issue with curve optimizer sorted soon. The MB HW definitely has the potential, just need to right software for it with Zen3.


I seriously regret getting an Asrock motherboard because of these BIOS issues. At this point I wish I'd just spent the extra $100 on Gigabyte because the state of this thing is inexcusable.


----------



## dilo

Idk my taichi clocks 100mhz less in comparison to a b550 asus strix e board. 75-100 mhz less on the same voltage. Thats disgusting. Anyone got the same experience?


----------



## Wickedtme

boopabloop said:


> I seriously regret getting an Asrock motherboard because of these BIOS issues. At this point I wish I'd just spent the extra $100 on Gigabyte because the state of this thing is inexcusable.


I hate to say it, but im starting to agree, they need to get the bios fixed on these, remember one thing, the components used on these boards are all premium, thats why the cost is higher then most motherboards, but they just cant seem to get it working properly.


----------



## boopabloop

looncraz said:


> It's also the first time I've actually ever seen PBO work... ever.


My chip boosts to 4150 all-core Cinebench on stock settings. With PBO activated via Ryzen Master (it sets PPT 1000, TDC 540, EDC 540), it boosts to 4350. If I sent EDC to 185, it boosts to 4450 (the other limits don’t seem to matter as long as they don’t throttle the EDC). If I attempt PBO via BIOS instead of Ryzen Master, no matter the settings (tried PPT, TDC, EDC, and scalar), I get 4150.


----------



## janalex

There is a new bios published from ASRock - 3.67, with the same description as 3.66. Anyone tried it yet? Does it improve things around performance?


----------



## Wickedtme

janalex said:


> There is a new bios published from ASRock - 3.67, with the same description as 3.66. Anyone tried it yet? Does it improve things around performance?


Going to give it a try and see whats up with it.


----------



## boopabloop

janalex said:


> There is a new bios published from ASRock - 3.67, with the same description as 3.66. Anyone tried it yet? Does it improve things around performance?


I hit 1900 fclk at jedec memory speeds, but it won't boot at 2000, period. And my 3.61-stable 3600CL14 timings don't post in 3.67 either. What are they doing?


----------



## Mattousai

I'm going to be upgrading to a 5900x during the new year. If these issues still persist I'll end up selling my board and buying something else, which is a shame, because the hardware is excellent.

It kills me, because I had a fantastic z68 Asrock board that did a great job with my trusty 'ol 2500k. Never had an issue with any version of the BIOS on that board.

Come on Asrock, you put out great harware, now give your UEFI some sweet, sweet loving.


----------



## Wickedtme

boopabloop said:


> I hit 1900 fclk at jedec memory speeds, but it won't boot at 2000, period. And my 3.61-stable 3600CL14 timings don't post in 3.67 either. What are they doing?


ya, i was able to use xmp to get it to 3600, and fclk actually went to 1800, but i tried to get my 3800Mhz timing back, and nada, wont boot. Not sure what they are doing, but its fustrating, going to leave it on this bios for now, im sick of flashing and reloading memory timings.


----------



## ziocomposite

Have only seen it pop-up here and there but other Mobo's also having issues with the new chips. Might want to do your research first before making another purchase. 

So far still on 3.61 and knock on wood haven't had any USB issues while placing back my original settings for 4x8 32gb CL16 3800/1900 with a 5600x. 4.7 OC @ 1.237v LLC2


----------



## vasyltheonly

Hey got my 5800x installed. At 3.61 I can't even boot at 1900FCLK, BIOS actually started to lag on me until I rebooted. Currently after boot, my cores do hit 4.85 at various times, so that promising. Did you adjust SOC voltage or the VDDG or anything else?


ziocomposite said:


> Have only seen it pop-up here and there but other Mobo's also having issues with the new chips. Might want to do your research first before making another purchase.
> 
> So far still on 3.61 and knock on wood haven't had any USB issues while placing back my original settings for 4x8 32gb CL16 3800/1900 with a 5600x. 4.7 OC @ 1.237v LLC2
> View attachment 2466494


----------



## ziocomposite

Did not touch those, if you look at my posts you'll see some pictures of my settings

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasyltheonly

I was hoping you weren't disclosing some settings. Unfortunately I can't boot at that fclk. Can you check for me if your SB fan controls are present at 3.61? I'm currently at 3.62 and my fan controls are basically gone.


ziocomposite said:


> Did not touch those, if you look at my posts you'll see some pictures of my settings
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziocomposite

Everything reset upgrading to 3.61. Already set fan curves after but use a3rd party software in windows

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasyltheonly

I physically dont have the option for SB in the BIOS. At 3.62, I was able to get 1900FCLK with 3800mhz mostly matching my 3600x profile. I am getting these scores, very impressed so far.


















ziocomposite said:


> Everything reset upgrading to 3.61. Already set fan curves after but use a3rd party software in windows
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## looncraz

boopabloop said:


> I seriously regret getting an Asrock motherboard because of these BIOS issues. At this point I wish I'd just spent the extra $100 on Gigabyte because the state of this thing is inexcusable.


ASRock is by no means the only company having these issues - they all are. AMD directly recommended the X570 Taichi to reviewers for its Ryzen 5000 series support (that was likely using BIOS 3.58).

We are currently seeing ASRock release many beta BIOSes, but you shouldn't upgrade to them unless you have a problem they are confirmed to resolve (which, in general, is true of any BIOS update).


----------



## Mattousai

looncraz said:


> ASRock is by no means the only company having these issues - they all are. AMD directly recommended the X570 Taichi to reviewers for its Ryzen 5000 series support (that was likely using BIOS 3.58).
> 
> We are currently seeing ASRock release many beta BIOSes, but you shouldn't upgrade to them unless you have a problem they are confirmed to resolve (which, in general, is true of any BIOS update).


Man that's tough to hear for all you early adopters. Make sure you guys help iron everything out for me by mid January ok?


----------



## chispy

Guys just take a quick look at the other Motherboard manufacturers threads here in ocn , all of them are having lots and lots of problems same as this board ( Asus , MSI , Gigabyte , Biostar ) with this newly release 5xxx cpus , all of them having the same problems more or less.

At this point i think it's up to AMD to fix some issues with a new Agesa Code because it is not coincidence that all this manufacturers are having lots of Bios problems , eg. ( no more than 1900+ IF possible , ocing problems , pbo not working , low performance on 5xxx cpus , etc... )

Remember this new cpus have just been released a couple of weeks ago , give it some slack and some time to fix the bugs. At least ASRock is on it pushing Beta Bios constantly and very pro-active working on it and the performance it's up there with the top motherboards.

I was able to run IF 1933 and memory at 3866Mhz on Bios Beta 3.58 and memory overclock of 4533Mhz cas14 ram  .


----------



## boopabloop

Yeah, you're right. It's still an amazing chip the way it is, especially upgraded from a 6700K on air. I can wait a bit to minmax.


----------



## janalex

I agree. I'm actually quite happy with 3.66 now, PBO seems to be working from BIOS settings (knock on the wood ;-)), only the ST perf is not where it could be because changing optimizer curve and CPU core voltage is not working and leads to instability. It's definitely great to see that ASRock keeps iterating on this and hopefully will nail it soon.


----------



## chispy

boopabloop said:


> Yeah, you're right. It's still an amazing chip the way it is, especially upgraded from a 6700K on air. I can wait a bit to minmax.


That's the spirit ! A little patience goes far  ...


----------



## vasyltheonly

Spent a bit of time jumping around the BIOS versions. So far, 3.62 and 3.66 gives me the ability for 1900 FCLK. 3.67 is almost there, but can't get past the windows loading screen. Pro tip, clear your BIOS before loading another, the unstable FCLK caused the BIOS update to get interrupted. Luckily, one of my USBs was successfully able to flashback. 
Also, I was blind apparently and the SB Fan is in another menu so all good there. Set it to 60-0 so its off the entire time. I have fans directly below it pushing air so no real concern about the temps.


----------



## Wickedtme

vasyltheonly said:


> Spent a bit of time jumping around the BIOS versions. So far, 3.62 and 3.66 gives me the ability for 1900 FCLK. 3.67 is almost there, but can't get past the windows loading screen. Pro tip, clear your BIOS before loading another, the unstable FCLK caused the BIOS update to get interrupted. Luckily, one of my USBs was successfully able to flashback.
> Also, I was blind apparently and the SB Fan is in another menu so all good there. Set it to 60-0 so its off the entire time. I have fans directly below it pushing air so no real concern about the temps.


Thanks so much for the pro tip, i was able to get a USB port back after i rest the bios to defaults, then installed 3.66 to see if i coulkd get back my 1900 fclk. Ill edit the post if i succeed, thanks again.

EDIT: Still no love for 1900 fclk, the only other thing that has changed in my computer is putting a 5800X in to replace the 5600X. I still beleive the issues are all Bios related, something just isnt quite right.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Have you tried 3.62? It's by far the most stable for me. 3.66 starts acting weird after a few minutes and then crashes windows. Set SOC to 1.15v and try to boot at 3.62.
Edit: Running memtest and prime95 means nothing apparently. Playing RDR2, I crashed in about 5 minutes. Backed down my FCLK and RAM to 1867 for now while we wait for better support. 


Wickedtme said:


> Thanks so much for the pro tip, i was able to get a USB port back after i rest the bios to defaults, then installed 3.66 to see if i coulkd get back my 1900 fclk. Ill edit the post if i succeed, thanks again.
> 
> EDIT: Still no love for 1900 fclk, the only other thing that has changed in my computer is putting a 5800X in to replace the 5600X. I still beleive the issues are all Bios related, something just isnt quite right.


----------



## janalex

Interesting article - AMD Precision Boost Overdrive 2: Adaptive Undervolting For Ryzen 5000 Coming Soon. Apparently we will have to wait until AGESA 1.1.8.0 for a more supported solution for curve optimizer.


----------



## Mannymac

Hi folks,

I'm starting to bang my head against the wall.

I've got a AS Rock x570 Creator motherboard running a Ryzen 3950x wiith 2x16 gb 3600 Mhz Corsair Vengeance LPX C18 memory sticks.
With XMP enabled I can't get the CPU and memory to run in coupled mode, thus incuring laatency penalties.

As you can see in the screenshot from Ryzen Master I can only run 1600 fabric clock at 1800 memory clock. I tried to increase the fabric clock in the bios to 1800 so it couples and then my PC won' boot!
With this setup I get into the area where Ryzen halves the Infinity clock which you can see in the unicore screenshot from CPU-Z

I have also attached a full CPU-Z report of my machine.

Anbyody got any idea what the issue is? Is the CPU bad? I've done the diagnostics with ClockTuner for Ryzen that gave my CPU a silver rating so it should be able to run that fabric clock?

All help much appreciatedd.


*Attachments*


----------



## chispy

Mannymac said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm starting to bang my head against the wall.
> 
> I've got a AS Rock x570 Creator motherboard running a Ryzen 3950x wiith 2x16 gb 3600 Mhz Corsair Vengeance LPX C18 memory sticks.
> With XMP enabled I can't get the CPU and memory to run in coupled mode, thus incuring laatency penalties.
> 
> As you can see in the screenshot from Ryzen Master I can only run 1600 fabric clock at 1800 memory clock. I tried to increase the fabric clock in the bios to 1800 so it couples and then my PC won' boot!
> With this setup I get into the area where Ryzen halves the Infinity clock which you can see in the unicore screenshot from CPU-Z
> 
> I have also attached a full CPU-Z report of my machine.
> 
> Anbyody got any idea what the issue is? Is the CPU bad? I've done the diagnostics with ClockTuner for Ryzen that gave my CPU a silver rating so it should be able to run that fabric clock?
> 
> All help much appreciatedd.
> 
> 
> *Attachments*


Hello there. have you tried to run Auto for fabric on the overclocking section of your motherboard ? You can try that or set it yourself in Bios at 1800 1:1. You could also try to clear cmos and take the battery out for 15 minutes , take the cpu and memory out and re-install. CPU is not bad it just there are some bugs flying around in all x570 and x550 motherboards with this new 5xxx cpus , it is happening to all manufacturers ( Asus , MSI , Gigabyte , Biostar , etc... )


----------



## Mannymac

Hi 

Yes tried setting it myself in BIOS but then the machine wont boot. Also thius is not a 5xxx cpu but a 3xxxx. what does removing the battery to reset cos achieve?


----------



## chispy

Mannymac said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes tried setting it myself in BIOS but then the machine wont boot. Also thius is not a 5xxx cpu but a 3xxxx. what does removing the battery to reset cos achieve?


Clear cmos will reset everything to default on the Bios and clear any errors. If nothing else works try another Bios or wait for a new one.


----------



## Wickedtme

Well, i finally went back to 3.61, and started playing around a bit. I was never able to get CL 14 @3600 Mhz with my ram, using the 3800X i had before, never tried with the 5600X, but gave it a shot with this 5800X.










Now heres the weird part, look at the L1, L2,and L3 cache speeds in Aida for the 5800 vs the 5600.
Now i have to see if i can tighten up those timings a bit. Any recomendations?


----------



## vasyltheonly

Is there a reason that the 5600x read/copy speeds are faster than the 5800x? Here is my 5800x at 1900/3800 micron E die hitting just above 5GHz with PBO .










Wickedtme said:


> Well, i finally went back to 3.61, and started playing around a bit. I was never able to get CL 14 @3600 Mhz with my ram, using the 3800X i had before, never tried with the 5600X, but gave it a shot with this 5800X.
> 
> View attachment 2466756
> 
> 
> Now heres the weird part, look at the L1, L2,and L3 cache speeds in Aida for the 5800 vs the 5600.
> Now i have to see if i can tighten up those timings a bit. Any recomendations?
> 
> View attachment 2466758


----------



## ziocomposite

Same ram from 3800x -> 5600x -> 5900x 4x8 3800/1900


----------



## Wickedtme

vasyltheonly said:


> Is there a reason that the 5600x read/copy speeds are faster than the 5800x? Here is my 5800x at 1900/3800 micron E die hitting just above 5GHz with PBO .
> View attachment 2466770


The 5800, i can only get fclk of 1600, flck1900 wont boot, in fact 1866 was a no go also, on the 5600 i was able to get the flck1900 no problem, not sure why, im hoping this gets fixed in a future agessa.


----------



## Wickedtme

ziocomposite said:


> Same ram from 3800x -> 5600x -> 5900x 4x8 3800/1900
> View attachment 2466778
> View attachment 2466777


I see the L1 L2 and L3 caches are lower on your 5600X also, weird, wonder why, maybe because only 6 cores can access the cache?


----------



## ziocomposite

Wickedtme said:


> I see the L1 L2 and L3 caches are lower on your 5600X also, weird, wonder why, maybe because only 6 cores can access the cache?


Yeah, saw that too though can't say what's the cause. 

Also, decided to jump in and give the Curve Optimizer a try with the 3.67 bios.

So originally with the 3.61 bios I would get a score around 7900-8100 multi / 607-617 Single. Luckily still have 3800/1900 settings but did have to input everything again afterwards.


----------



## Wickedtme

Got the settings a bit tighter for the memory on 3.61


----------



## ziocomposite

Looking good with that! 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panicattak

can you give me same tips to improve that? 


grazie


----------



## ziocomposite

Panicattak said:


> can you give me same tips to improve that?
> 
> 
> grazie


Those look great already especially with 3800x

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panicattak

ziocomposite said:


> Those look great already especially with 3800x
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


trfc2 and trfc4 set to Auto.. Dram voltage set to 1.45


----------



## chispy

Wickedtme said:


> Got the settings a bit tighter for the memory on 3.61
> 
> View attachment 2466889
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466890



Very nice , i see you keep improving your mem settings , well done !


----------



## chispy

I quickly tested again all the Bios available , for me and my opinion is the 2 best bios at the moment for the x570 taichi are 3.58 beta and 3.61 , in that order. They still working on new Bios so hold on tight


----------



## foxx1337

boopabloop said:


> I hit 1900 fclk at jedec memory speeds, but it won't boot at 2000, period. And my 3.61-stable 3600CL14 timings don't post in 3.67 either. What are they doing?





Wickedtme said:


> ya, i was able to use xmp to get it to 3600, and fclk actually went to 1800, but i tried to get my 3800Mhz timing back, and nada, wont boot.





ziocomposite said:


> So far still on 3.61 and knock on wood haven't had any USB issues while placing back my original settings for 4x8 32gb CL16 3800/1900 with a 5600x. 4.7 OC @ 1.237v LLC2





vasyltheonly said:


> At 3.61 I can't even boot at 1900FCLK, BIOS actually started to lag on me until I rebooted. [...] Did you adjust SOC voltage or the VDDG or anything else?


You need to make sure that the chip is actually stable at the FCLK you tune in. There are 2 ends of stability:


On the lower end there are too many collisions and retries on the bus. It's easy to test - grab LatencyMon v7.00 from Resplendence, install it and launch it, hit the green button "Start monitor" and run a full 3dmark Firestrike loop (with demo). If, during the demo run, the sound gets desynced from the video / cracks and pops or showcases other artifacts - the audio mix is pretty bad, it will clip, but it should have no other playback issues - it means that the Infinity Fabric clock is hitting the lower end. If you don't care for listening, just have a look at the LatencyMon screen: if any delayed procedure call takes more than 1 millisecond to resolve, then it means that the audio has interrupted because the FCLK is not stable.
On the higher end, zeroes will become ones. This is visible in the Event Viewer (a standard Windows component) under Windows Logs -> System in the shape of WHEA-Logger events. They are generally reported as "recovered" warnings, related to CPU cores malfunctioning, or to PCI bus and CPU cache malfunctioning. The reason is simply, the FCLK is unstable on the higher end.
The IF is modulated through VDDG IOD. Pinning VDDP at 0.9v, VDDG CCD at 0.95v and VSOC at 1.1v (by the way, VSOC is not in that screen, the setting in that screen does nothing, it's just a label.The real VSOC setting is one level below, under "External Voltages", and for FCLKs over 1800 MHz it's always 1.2v, because ASrock are very stable geniuses).

Having that VDDG IOD voltage too low, the DPCs become so slow that Windows itself decides that something is not working and voluntarily BSODs. If I boot 1900 MHz FCLK on my ****-tier 3900X (first batch, garbage silicon, will become keychain first chance) with 0.95v VDDG IOD, DPCs get solved so slowly that even the mouse movement is choppy and Windows faults within seconds. I start reaching "normal" DPC resolution, so generally less than 100 microseconds per call, only over 1.05v VDDG IOD.

Having the VDDG IOD voltage too high, electrical potentials for "zero" might go to "one" on the fabric. This is visible as WHEA-Logger messages in the Event Viewer applet (actually visible as the system ****ting the bed from time to time, but this is somewhat less frequent than Windows itself detecting corruption on the bus). My paperweight 3900X hits the top end at 1900 MHz FCLK whenever my VDDG IOD is higher than 1.02v.

These last 2 paragraph mean that for my CPU, any VDDG IOD, below 1.05v is too low for stability, and above 1.02v is too high (so between 1.02v and 1.05v it's both too low and too high). The situation is similar, all the way to lower clocks in my case:

1900 MHz FCLK, VDDG IOD min 1.050v, max 1.020v = can't be stabilized
1866 MHz FCLK, VDDG IOD min 1.045v, max 1.025v = can't be stabilized
1833 MHz FCLK, VDDG IOD min 1.035v, max 1.030v = can't be stabilized
1800 MHz FCLK, VDDG IOD min 0.935v, max 1.100v = running it presumedly stable now at VSOC 1.05v LLC3 (w/ droop 1.025v), VDDP 0.9v, VDDG both 0.95v.
My "lucky" chip can boot at 1933 MHz FCLK if I push 1.15v VSOC LLC1 through it, with VDDG CCD 1.05v and VDDG IOD 1.15v. It has both horrendous DPC resolving times and WHEA-Logger events galore, so I don't even care about that frequency.









My observations from the list above stand for ALL the Taichi UEFIs I tested thus far:









The only difference is that some tend to manifest Windows crashes earlier or kick the memory training step after more tribulations. My 2p are that if a specific UEFI showcases instability at increased FCLK while another works fine (tm), then the system *is unstable* unless both DPCs get solved quickly and there are no WHEA-Logger events whatsoever (with no seemingly random accompanying reboots). I might be wrong since what I wrote is based on a sample size of 2 **** 3900X-es from the launch week.


----------



## Wickedtme

Thanks for this info, going to try it now, especially since i did not know the vsoc is located elsewhere, how silly is that lol
Ill post back with results, thanks again.

PS i used to get whea errors on my 3900x once in a while running 3800, always wondered why. Now i know. I bought first week batch too, luckily i sold it to buy a 3800x cheap when i saw the new cpu's were coming.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Can someone comment on their temperature experience with these new chips? I have a custom loop with a 360XE and a 360PE. With prime95 small fft, it goes to 90°C and stays there. Basically need justification on whether to take apart my loop or not.


----------



## boopabloop

vasyltheonly said:


> Can someone comment on their temperature experience with these new chips? I have a custom loop with a 360XE and a 360PE. With prime95 small fft, it goes to 90°C and stays there. Basically need justification on whether to take apart my loop or not.


My 5950X is on an Alphacool 420x45, and I’ve never seen it cross 75C (on some unwise all core OCs). Idle 28-32, gaming 50-53, prime95 small fft settles on 63 C (with PBO on). As far as I can tell, outside of manual OC, I can’t get it to hit any kind of thermal, current, or power limits.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Thanks for your feedback, the 5950x in theory should be hotter than the 5800x too. I guess I know what I'm doing today. Much better use of my time than working anyway.


----------



## boopabloop

vasyltheonly said:


> Thanks for your feedback, the 5950x in theory should be hotter than the 5800x too. I guess I know what I'm doing today. Much better use of my time than working anyway.


Best of luck! I'm curious to find out what's up with your loop. Also, small FFTs hit 92C on my 3600 with stock cooler.


----------



## Wickedtme

vasyltheonly said:


> Can someone comment on their temperature experience with these new chips? I have a custom loop with a 360XE and a 360PE. With prime95 small fft, it goes to 90°C and stays there. Basically need justification on whether to take apart my loop or not.


On my 5800, im hiting around 81 to 82 with a kraken x60 when running CB20 if that helps.


----------



## ziocomposite

vasyltheonly said:


> Thanks for your feedback, the 5950x in theory should be hotter than the 5800x too. I guess I know what I'm doing today. Much better use of my time than working anyway.


It's the best binned consumer chip so may help with reduced voltage/temps as well. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vasyltheonly

Had no luck changing the thermal paste. SmallFFT shoots up to 90C with 1.255v at all core from PBO+200mhz, -10 on both top cores, x10 scalar, motherboard limits. It's an EK Velocity block, I took it apart prior to installing the 5800x and there was a bit of nickel flaking. I was stupid and didn't use an additive, now have Primochill Utopia in it. So maybe a bit more flaked off into the channels preventing good flow, in the mean time I'll order some new thermal paste, the MX-4 seemed less viscous compared to what I am used to. If none of that works, I'll blame the CPU and return it. Amazon's return window is extended so I have plenty of time to attempt and figure this out.


----------



## boopabloop

vasyltheonly said:


> Had no luck changing the thermal paste. SmallFFT shoots up to 90C with 1.255v at all core from PBO+200mhz, -10 on both top cores, x10 scalar, motherboard limits. It's an EK Velocity block, I took it apart prior to installing the 5800x and there was a bit of nickel flaking. I was stupid and didn't use an additive, now have Primochill Utopia in it. So maybe a bit more flaked off into the channels preventing good flow, in the mean time I'll order some new thermal paste, the MX-4 seemed less viscous compared to what I am used to. If none of that works, I'll blame the CPU and return it. Amazon's return window is extended so I have plenty of time to attempt and figure this out.


Oof. There is a trend of 5800X in particular having thermal problems, I might've heard?


----------



## chispy

vasyltheonly said:


> Had no luck changing the thermal paste. SmallFFT shoots up to 90C with 1.255v at all core from PBO+200mhz, -10 on both top cores, x10 scalar, motherboard limits. It's an EK Velocity block, I took it apart prior to installing the 5800x and there was a bit of nickel flaking. I was stupid and didn't use an additive, now have Primochill Utopia in it. So maybe a bit more flaked off into the channels preventing good flow, in the mean time I'll order some new thermal paste, the MX-4 seemed less viscous compared to what I am used to. If none of that works, I'll blame the CPU and return it. Amazon's return window is extended so I have plenty of time to attempt and figure this out.


Have you check if your cpu is concave or convex ? you can find out when removing the watr block and see the how the thermal grease spread. Also try another thermal paste as sometimes thermal paste go bad , may i suggest go for kingpin blue thermal paste or thermal grizzly kryonat. Also it worries me that your water block has flaking issues  may want to try another water block. Good luck and i hope you can fix the issues.


----------



## ziocomposite

Have heard of the 5800x "hot" as well but it seems to be on design? Also pertains to the remaining 5000 chips but even with the 39/5950x variant always seemed to have the best thermals due to being the best chips

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324562768914239494


----------



## vasyltheonly

I think I will order the kryonaut and try to repaste it. The flake shouldn't affect the performance unless the channels are clogged, nickel platting is all for the looks. Physically looking through the block, it looks fine to me and the flow rate is consistent in the pump.


chispy said:


> Have you check if your cpu is concave or convex ? you can find out when removing the watr block and see the how the thermal grease spread. Also try another thermal paste as sometimes thermal paste go bad , may i suggest go for kingpin blue thermal paste or thermal grizzly kryonat. Also it worries me that your water block has flaking issues  may want to try another water block. Good luck and i hope you can fix the issues.


I had seen this chart before and this is why I am concerned. The High End coolers should be around 60-80C full load, I think 720mm of radiator space hits the high end cooler range... During gaming, I saw an average of 65ish so it's not all bad, but I can't really OC if my temps are crazy and want consistency and peace of mind.



ziocomposite said:


> Have heard of the 5800x "hot" as well but it seems to be on design? Also pertains to the remaining 5000 chips but even with the 39/5950x variant always seemed to have the best thermals due to being the best chips
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324562768914239494
> View attachment 2467402
> View attachment 2467401


----------



## boopabloop

ziocomposite said:


> Have heard of the 5800x "hot" as well but it seems to be on design? Also pertains to the remaining 5000 chips but even with the 39/5950x variant always seemed to have the best thermals due to being the best chips
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324562768914239494
> View attachment 2467402
> View attachment 2467401


I think I ran a few all-core R20s at 1.35-1.38V... <_<

Also, damn that tweet about 1900 FCLK still kills me. Obviously he can't actually promise anything, but wow am I falling short of his statements.


----------



## ziocomposite

vasyltheonly said:


> I had seen this chart before and this is why I am concerned. The High End coolers should be around 60-80C full load, I think 720mm of radiator space hits the high end cooler range... During gaming, I saw an average of 65ish so it's not all bad, but I can't really OC if my temps are crazy and want consistency and peace of mind.



I mean, there's not really much context on the charts from what I see. Is that PBO, and what kind of loads are they doing with it or is that strictly just gaming? From what you've provided, your basically pushing the 5800x to the max and look to be in line with other as well - AMD Ryzen 7 5800X CPU Review - KitGuru 

_Overclocking to 4.7GHz using a delivered voltage of around 1.32-1.34V resulted in load temperatures just shy of 90C. This is high, but there is evidently more room for better tuning the overclock voltage beyond the safe bet that we went for in our testing.

Another point worth highlighting with the Ryzen 7 5800X temperatures is thermal density. This processor outputs the majority of its power via a single 8-core CCX chiplet, rather than the dual chiplets used on the 12- and 16-core parts._


----------



## vasyltheonly

In the review, he states that this was a 280mm rad with full span speed after 5minutes of C20 runs. So here are my results with the same set up. Hitting 73.4C on the die with about a 21C ambient. By this logic, the temps I am getting are normal if not a little bit over but nothing much too worry about. The question is, what should I use to test my OC then if not prim95 small ffts? Is that just too much of an unrealistic load to test the OC?










ziocomposite said:


> I mean, there's not really much context on the charts from what I see. Is that PBO, and what kind of loads are they doing with it or is that strictly just gaming? From what you've provided, your basically pushing the 5800x to the max and look to be in line with other as well - AMD Ryzen 7 5800X CPU Review - KitGuru
> 
> _Overclocking to 4.7GHz using a delivered voltage of around 1.32-1.34V resulted in load temperatures just shy of 90C. This is high, but there is evidently more room for better tuning the overclock voltage beyond the safe bet that we went for in our testing.
> 
> Another point worth highlighting with the Ryzen 7 5800X temperatures is thermal density. This processor outputs the majority of its power via a single 8-core CCX chiplet, rather than the dual chiplets used on the 12- and 16-core parts._
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467423


----------



## ziocomposite

vasyltheonly said:


> In the review, he states that this was a 280mm rad with full span speed after 5minutes of C20 runs. So here are my results with the same set up. Hitting 73.4C on the die with about a 21C ambient. By this logic, the temps I am getting are normal if not a little bit over but nothing much too worry about. The question is, what should I use to test my OC then if not prim95 small ffts? Is that just too much of an unrealistic load to test the OC?


Sorry about that, regarding the testing I should have specified the "Twitter" link I first gave about not having enough context.

Regarding the Kit Guru test, I believe the 82 pertains to stock settings so no PBO and such activated. Have you tried the 5800x stock? If I remember correctly you do have it with the PBO2/Curve optimizer. The bios situation for x570 in general seems super beta at the moment. I'm happy with my performance though my chip(5900x) is not as saturated as the 5800x which may help. My experience with stock is cooler by at least 3-5c while the curve optimizer adds about 5c into the mix.

I do think using the test is fine since you are checking for stability though the temps may be high. It may be best to inquire from other 5800x users in the forum, reddit, etc. to see how others are faring with similar set-up.


----------



## boopabloop

3.80 beta is out: ASRock X570 Taichi


----------



## Wickedtme

ziocomposite said:


> Sorry about that, regarding the testing I should have specified the "Twitter" link I first gave about not having enough context.
> 
> Regarding the Kit Guru test, I believe the 82 pertains to stock settings so no PBO and such activated. Have you tried the 5800x stock? If I remember correctly you do have it with the PBO2/Curve optimizer. The bios situation for x570 in general seems super beta at the moment. I'm happy with my performance though my chip(5900x) is not as saturated as the 5800x which may help. My experience with stock is cooler by at least 3-5c while the curve optimizer adds about 5c into the mix.
> 
> I do think using the test is fine since you are checking for stability though the temps may be high. It may be best to inquire from other 5800x users in the forum, reddit, etc. to see how others are faring with similar set-up.


This is the results of me running CB20, you can see the max temp i hit 84C, im using a Krakenn X60 aio.
Gaming i hover around 55 to 60, if even that.


----------



## Wickedtme

On another note, i was watching a video on PBO2 last night, and caught a comment from AMD Rob i had never heard before. It seems we who own Taichi X570 and a few other companys motherboards are selected by AMD to have early access to bios updates, agessa versions, etc. Our boards and the companies we deal with are hand selected. Kind of cool that they know we bought our boards with this ideal in mind, that we love to play with them, and jump on the leading edge to test these things out. I saw 3.8 was released, and of course, i have an itch now to test it out.
I think they picked the right crowd lol


----------



## ziocomposite

Wickedtme said:


> On another note, i was watching a video on PBO2 last night, and caught a comment from AMD Rob i had never heard before. It seems we who own Taichi X570 and a few other companys motherboards are selected by AMD to have early access to bios updates, agessa versions, etc. Our boards and the companies we deal with are hand selected. Kind of cool that they know we bought our boards with this ideal in mind, that we love to play with them, and jump on the leading edge to test these things out. I saw 3.8 was released, and of course, i have an itch now to test it out.
> I think they picked the right crowd lol


Haha, they definitely picked the right crowd. I feel we need more transparency from Asrock to verify bios settings /changes.

Regarding your CB20 run, is that a stock configuration or did you adjust pbo/PBO2 or OC? Was that temp during multi or single? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wickedtme

ziocomposite said:


> Haha, they definitely picked the right crowd. I feel we need more transparency from Asrock to verify bios settings /changes.
> 
> Regarding your CB20 run, is that a stock configuration or did you adjust pbo/PBO2 or OC? Was that temp during multi or single?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Temps wer maxed out on multi, on single is hovers around 50ish, which is a good sign for pbo2, stock settings, only my ram was touched for the making of this benchmark, no cpu's were harmed lol
Had to drop FCLK to 1800, as this 5800X does not like 1900 FCLK, but then again, i never played with any voltages like Vsoc.
I figure get my ram as stable as possible, then see what i can do with the CPU, seeing as Ram is very much a thing with Ryzens, from all ive seen, 3800Mhz is still the sweet spot, as 4000 has diminishing returns in most gaming benchmarks, especially at 4K, which is what i use.

Pro Tip: Karhu is an amazing program for testing your ram, one of the best, and it is very cheap, like 10 bucks, you keep it for life, including any updates he does, etc.
Highly recomended. A few of the others are good for fast testing, Karhu is an overnighter, if theres an issue it will find it. A few people have complained it hasnt been updated in 2 years, but if it worked right off the bat, what is there to fix? memory is memory, the principle doesnt change lol

Forum info about karhu

Karhu Ram test


----------



## ziocomposite

Gotcha and thanks for the recommendation! Interesting about how you're multi is higher temps than single as mine is the opposite with pbo2/5900x lol. My 3800x performs just like your 5800x temp wise

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chispy

Anyone tried the latest bios 3.80 for Taichi x570 ? Please someone gives some feedback , i will not be home for several days and cannot test myself. I have already gave my feedback on the older Bios. Please post your findings with this new 3.80 Bios , thank in advance.

Kind Regards: Chispy


----------



## Panicattak

problem:
- cpu 3800x, ram gskill neo 3600 cl 16 (bdie).
bios > 3.40 not work docp profile


----------



## ziocomposite

chispy said:


> Anyone tried the latest bios 3.80 for Taichi x570 ? Please someone gives some feedback , i will not be home for several days and cannot test myself. I have already gave my feedback on the older Bios. Please post your findings with this new 3.80 Bios , thank in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards: Chispy


Still playing around with 3.67 so haven't hopped on that yet lol

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boopabloop

chispy said:


> Anyone tried the latest bios 3.80 for Taichi x570 ? Please someone gives some feedback , i will not be home for several days and cannot test myself. I have already gave my feedback on the older Bios. Please post your findings with this new 3.80 Bios , thank in advance.
> 
> Kind Regards: Chispy


I’m in the middle of a render so i can’t try it yet. I see it’s still AGESA 1.1.0.0 and not 1.1.8.0 which is supposed to launch PBO2, though.


----------



## Wickedtme

boopabloop said:


> I’m in the middle of a render so i can’t try it yet. I see it’s still AGESA 1.1.0.0 and not 1.1.8.0 which is supposed to launch PBO2, though.


Ya i saw that too, i was hoping its a typo. Well, i went to have a look and this is what it says "Update AMD AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.1.0.0 Patch D ", so i guess it isnt PBO2 yet. Im going to install it tomorrow and play around in there, ill report back.


----------



## ziocomposite

Wickedtme said:


> Ya i saw that too, i was hoping its a typo. Well, i went to have a look and this is what it says "Update AMD AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.1.0.0 Patch D ", so i guess it isnt PBO2 yet. Im going to install it tomorrow and play around in there, ill report back.


I thought curve optimizer was pbo2? Lol

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilo

Tested the Bios, it runs very smooth for me. Curve Optimizer or pbo2 doesnt work for me. It just boosts up to 4,6 max . We need to wait for newer Agesa I think. IF is still 1900. Everything above that will just not boot anymore. But other than that it works as good or better than the 3.61 one. Im sticking with my 4,725 allcore overclock at 1,3v for now. Hopefully the 1900 IF wall breaks soon. I think my cpu can handle 2000 or even higher.

Hope that helped you guys. In my opinion you should just wait for the agesa 1.0.8.0


----------



## ziocomposite

dilo said:


> Tested the Bios, it runs very smooth for me. Curve Optimizer or pbo2 doesnt work for me. It just boosts up to 4,6 max . We need to wait for newer Agesa I think. IF is still 1900. Everything above that will just not boot anymore. But other than that it works as good or better than the 3.61 one. Im sticking with my 4,725 allcore overclock at 1,3v for now. Hopefully the 1900 IF wall breaks soon. I think my cpu can handle 2000 or even higher.
> 
> Hope that helped you guys. In my opinion you should just wait for the agesa 1.0.8.0


Which chip are you using? 5900x here, I've played around with curve and certain cores, top 2 in ccd1 hit 4950 here and there


























Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilo

ziocomposite said:


> Which chip are you using? 5900x here, I've played around with curve and certain cores, top 2 in ccd1 hit 4950 here and there
> 
> View attachment 2467636
> 
> View attachment 2467637
> 
> View attachment 2467638
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Im using also a 5900x.

But its not working properly yet. I cant see several cores go all the way up.


----------



## Wickedtme

ziocomposite said:


> Which chip are you using? 5900x here, I've played around with curve and certain cores, top 2 in ccd1 hit 4950 here and there
> 
> View attachment 2467636
> 
> View attachment 2467637
> 
> View attachment 2467638
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I watched a good video from Rob at AMD the other might about using PBO2 and curve optimizer, i made a copy of this slide "tips and tricks".
This is the recomended starting point for your settings when using it. I feel this is very important to get it to work the way it is intended to work.
When i saw you BIOS settings, it poped out at me when i saw your "max boost clock overide" setting.

Btw, how did you come to choosing negative and -15 on one ccx and -20 on the other ccx? Were these just random attempts, or chosen for a reason, thanks for any info.
I also think AMD AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.1.0.0 Patch D is 1.8.0.0 minus maybe a few other bios tweeks not related, because why would it have been incorporated into the bios if not functional, and AMD has said, you cannot use PBO2 unless 1.8.0.0 is installed. Also jumping up to naming it 3.80 from 3.67, tells me this is a viable release,


----------



## ziocomposite

I mean, not all 


dilo said:


> Im using also a 5900x.
> 
> But its not working properly yet. I cant see several cores go all the way up.


To be clear on my side, not necessarily all the cores go up for Multi-Threaded task. They'll hit 4300-4400 for all core then only the top 2-3 cores will hit 4900+ for Single Core. All I can say is the scores below are better than stock. Stock I would get 7900-8100 Multi and Single from 600-612.












Wickedtme said:


> I watched a good video from Rob at AMD the other might about using PBO2 and curve optimizer, i made a copy of this slide "tips and tricks".
> This is the recomended starting point for your settings when using it. I feel this is very important to get it to work the way it is intended to work.
> When i saw you BIOS settings, it poped out at me when i saw your "max boost clock overide" setting.
> 
> Btw, how did you come to choosing negative and -15 on one ccx and -20 on the other ccx? Were these just random attempts, or chosen for a reason, thanks for any info.
> I also think AMD AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.1.0.0 Patch D is 1.8.0.0 minus maybe a few other bios tweeks not related, because why would it have been incorporated into the bios if not functional, and AMD has said, you cannot use PBO2 unless 1.8.0.0 is installed. Also jumping up to naming it 3.80 from 3.67, tells me this is a viable release,
> 
> View attachment 2467706


From my experience adding to boost override didn't really do anything for me so left it 0. Regarding scalar, just left it at auto for stability sake. 

Played around with all core values first and it looks like -15 for my chip was a great starting point getting about 625-230 SC in Cinebench. Multi was about 8200-8500. Ended up with -20 for CCD2 as that was stable and eaked out a little bit better SC Scores while having Multi about the same area.

Tested out 3.8 Bios but it would spit out WHEA errors for me and bluescreen so have reverted back to 3.67 as I got lower scores with the same settings. Need the PC for work at the moment lol. 

Some of the numbers tested with 3.67 to start. When unstable it won't boot with 3800/1900 or it'll crash when attempting to run CB.


----------



## vasyltheonly

On 3.8 BIOS since yesterday. I think I was able to stabilize my FCLK at 1900 with settings the VDDCR SOC 1.1 LLC2, CLD0 VDDP .9, CLD0 VDDG CCD/IO 1.05v. Have been running Prime95 Large FFT to test it for around 8 hours , however, I keep getting my cores stopping work at various negative offsets. Going to leave it overnight once I remove any of the curve stuff to really feel confident about the FCLK/RAM.


----------



## mllrkllr88

dilo said:


> Tested the Bios, it runs very smooth for me. Curve Optimizer or pbo2 doesnt work for me. It just boosts up to 4,6 max . We need to wait for newer Agesa I think. IF is still 1900. Everything above that will just not boot anymore. But other than that it works as good or better than the 3.61 one. Im sticking with my 4,725 allcore overclock at 1,3v for now. Hopefully the 1900 IF wall breaks soon. I think my cpu can handle 2000 or even higher.
> 
> Hope that helped you guys. In my opinion you should just wait for the agesa 1.0.8.0


I tested AGESA 1.1.0.0 on AQUA and found no artificial limit with FCLK, my 5950X does 2100 no sweat with easy volts. I will try and test soon with TAICHI and confirm if the fabric has some sort of artificial limit.


----------



## ivaneza

mllrkllr88 said:


> I tested AGESA 1.1.0.0 on AQUA and found no artificial limit with FCLK, my 5950X does 2100 no sweat with easy volts. I will try and test soon with TAICHI and confirm if the fabric has some sort of artificial limit.


Same issue with Taichi here with Bios 3.80, good board overall, IF 1900 OK, IF > 1900 wouldn't run with my 5600X... hope ASRock could figured it out soon


----------



## Wickedtme

ziocomposite said:


> I thought curve optimizer was pbo2? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Exactly right, but somehow i feel that these betas are the pre curser to it, having all the same features as it will have, but calling it patch "D" instead of 1.8.0.0


----------



## Wickedtme

ivaneza said:


> Same issue with Taichi here with Bios 3.80, good board overall, IF 1900 OK, IF > 1900 wouldn't run with my 5600X... hope ASRock could figured it out soon


Im hoping its a bios issue myself, the first one i got was a 5600X, and it did 1900 no problem, then my 5800X arrived, and now i cant get anything above 1800 to work, but have gotten my ram timings to CL14 no problem, which i could not do on 3900X or 3800X.


----------



## chispy

Hopefully there will be a new better and stable Bios , tested the Bios 3.80 but for me is unstable at uclk/IF 1900  . This board should be capable of 2133 uclk/IF as i have seen lower end boards do it on many 5xxx cpus. Still the best one for me is Beta 3.58 but with only 1.80v for v.mem i cannot get really tight timings 3800+Mhz cas 12-11-, my mems need 1.88v min for tight timings.

@mllrkllr88 can you give this information and feedback to Asrock bios team , please ? Maybe they can release a better Bios that would help OCing IF/uclk past the 1900 wall and more v.mem  , thank you amigo.


----------



## ziocomposite

Agree @chispy ! Still can't play around with 3.8 until the weekend will give it a go again. Thinking about it, did not manually set VSoc, vddp and etc. on the tweaking page. Usually auto works fine but from what @foxx1337 and @vasyltheonly are doing, may actually need to be placed for stability.


----------



## Wickedtme

ziocomposite said:


> Agree @chispy ! Still can't play around with 3.8 until the weekend will give it a go again. Thinking about it, did not manually set VSoc, vddp and etc. on the tweaking page. Usually auto works fine but from what @foxx1337 and @vasyltheonly are doing, may actually need to be placed for stability.


Ive been thinking the same thing


----------



## foxx1337

@ziocomposite the Taichi defaults to VSOC [email protected] and 1.1 for VDDP and the VDDGs when going over 1800 FCLK. That's gotta shave at least a couple hundred MHz off the peak boosts, especially for bigger processors when more than half of the threads are loaded.

I don't expect, based on literally every single other AGESA release, that 1.1.8.0 will have a positive impact.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Had Large FFTs running for 5 hours straight without a crash. Have played about 4 hours of games on the 1900/3800 settings too. For now, I will be disabling the curves as that seems to be the main cause of my lock ups/crashes until we have a bit more information on the process or a none beta BIOS. I agree with you that AUTO should be fine, my 3600x didn't need any adjustments for 1900FCLK.


ziocomposite said:


> Agree @chispy ! Still can't play around with 3.8 until the weekend will give it a go again. Thinking about it, did not manually set VSoc, vddp and etc. on the tweaking page. Usually auto works fine but from what @foxx1337 and @vasyltheonly are doing, may actually need to be placed for stability.


----------



## Wickedtme

chispy said:


> Hopefully there will be a new better and stable Bios , tested the Bios 3.80 but for me is unstable at uclk/IF 1900  . This board should be capable of 2133 uclk/IF as i have seen lower end boards do it on many 5xxx cpus. Still the best one for me is Beta 3.58 but with only 1.80v for v.mem i cannot get really tight timings 3800+Mhz cas 12-11-, my mems need 1.88v min for tight timings.
> 
> @mllrkllr88 can you give this information and feedback to Asrock bios team , please ? Maybe they can release a better Bios that would help OCing IF/uclk past the 1900 wall and more v.mem  , thank you amigo.


This is the first time i had to physically reset the bios lol, 1900 fclk was not going to happen, i want to play with the curve optimizer, just not sure what to look for in results after a change. Run CB20 multi and look at temp+voltage+freguency? On a 5800X multi is not that good a boost, but single core can really jump as far as i can tell from the video i watched. Im going to try the tips and tricks setting from Amd Rob.










Link for video: PBO2

Im running my mem at 3600 14 14 14 14, and rock solid after running karhu for a while.


----------



## ivaneza

chispy said:


> Hopefully there will be a new better and stable Bios , tested the Bios 3.80 but for me is unstable at uclk/IF 1900  . This board should be capable of 2133 uclk/IF as i have seen lower end boards do it on many 5xxx cpus. Still the best one for me is Beta 3.58 but with only 1.80v for v.mem i cannot get really tight timings 3800+Mhz cas 12-11-, my mems need 1.88v min for tight timings.
> 
> @mllrkllr88 can you give this information and feedback to Asrock bios team , please ? Maybe they can release a better Bios that would help OCing IF/uclk past the 1900 wall and more v.mem  , thank you amigo.


I bench GeekBench 3 with 3.80 2 days ago, 3800 12-11-11 on mems and 1900 IF on 5600X, single and muti score were really good.. agree with you this board can turn into a beast with right BIOSes that can jump above 2000 IF..


----------



## Wickedtme

So ive been playing with curve optimizer all day .
These are my final results for now, im tired of rebbooting every 10 minutes for the last 4 hours.
I managed to get single core to 5025 and mutli to 4625 while running CB20. Very strange program to work with, takes a while to wrap your brain around whats going on. I was aiming for a good balance between single core and multi core, and this is pretty much were i am now on this 3.8 Bios.
CB20 single core: 638 Temp~ 51C to 54C
CB20 Multi Core: 6100 Temp~ 81C to 84C
Pretty respectable numbers with a Bios thats semi good, usable for me anyways.
This is the cores in HWInfo after about 5 minutes idle. Its capable of 5050 Mhz, but in my case, i needed a very small boost on my 2 best cores. Core 0 is my nemesis, we are now sworn enemies.
All in all, im impressed with this new technology.




























Ok, back to normal


----------



## chispy

Wickedtme said:


> So ive been playing with curve optimizer all day .
> These are my final results for now, im tired of rebbooting every 10 minutes for the last 4 hours.
> I managed to get single core to 5025 and mutli to 4625 while running CB20. Very strange program to work with, takes a while to wrap your brain around whats going on. I was aiming for a good balance between single core and multi core, and this is pretty much were i am now on this 3.8 Bios.
> CB20 single core: 638 Temp~ 51C to 54C
> CB20 Multi Core: 6100 Temp~ 81C to 84C
> Pretty respectable numbers with a Bios thats semi good, usable for me anyways.
> This is the cores in HWInfo after about 5 minutes idle. Its capable of 5050 Mhz, but in my case, i needed a very small boost on my 2 best cores. Core 0 is my nemesis, we are now sworn enemies.
> All in all, im impressed with this new technology.
> 
> View attachment 2468026
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468030
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468031
> 
> 
> Ok, back to normal
> 
> View attachment 2468043


 Very nice , looking good performance wise , this board is fast and no slouch ! Well done.


----------



## chispy

I place my new 32 threaded monster 5950x cpu on SS and i could bench up to 5100Mhz some benchies and others at lower clocks. But the performance of this mobo is way up there with the best of the best mobos , hence why i said Taichi x570 is no slouch


----------



## Wickedtme

chispy said:


> I place my new 32 threaded monster 5950x cpu on SS and i could bench up to 5100Mhz some benchies and others at lower clocks. But the performance of this mobo is way up there with the best of the best mobos , hence why i said Taichi x570 is no slouch
> 
> View attachment 2468058
> 
> View attachment 2468059


Very nice, its a crazy good mobo, so much tweaking. Imagine when we finally get a solid bios with flck 2000+, i think AMd follows these forums, hence why they let certain mobos have early PBO2, they know we will run the bejesus out of it.


----------



## Wickedtme

Seems Bios 3.80 is now an official Bios, not a beta anymore.


----------



## ziocomposite

Wickedtme said:


> Seems Bios 3.80 is now an official Bios, not a beta anymore.


Oof, not for me. Gave her a try during the weekend and still no go for stability lol

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chispy

Beta driver for higher strong performance is out. Splave nor i are responsible if anything goes wrong , beta bios provided to test as is.

Beta 3.69 - X570TC369






Asrock x570 Taichi need bios bug fixes support. Need a correctly working Bios for extreme overclocking help.


Guys there is a few bugs on the latest Beta bios 3.62 released 11/11/2020 ( Enhance AMD Ryzen 5000 CPU performance ) Bug # 1 - Cannot use more voltage for v.mem higher than 1.82v , system will go dark screen mode and freeze until clear cmos ( i need at least 1.985v. for extreme overclocking in su...



community.hwbot.org


----------



## Wickedtme

chispy said:


> Beta driver for higher strong performance is out. Splave nor i are responsible if anything goes wrong , beta bios provided to test as is.
> 
> Beta 3.69 - X570TC369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock x570 Taichi need bios bug fixes support. Need a correctly working Bios for extreme overclocking help.
> 
> 
> Guys there is a few bugs on the latest Beta bios 3.62 released 11/11/2020 ( Enhance AMD Ryzen 5000 CPU performance ) Bug # 1 - Cannot use more voltage for v.mem higher than 1.82v , system will go dark screen mode and freeze until clear cmos ( i need at least 1.985v. for extreme overclocking in su...
> 
> 
> 
> community.hwbot.org


Tried downloading it, says there is an error in the file. Have you installed it yet? How is it? Is it 1.8.0.0 ?
Thanks Chipsy


----------



## knbs_81

Wickedtme said:


> So ive been playing with curve optimizer all day .
> These are my final results for now, im tired of rebbooting every 10 minutes for the last 4 hours.
> I managed to get single core to 5025 and mutli to 4625 while running CB20. Very strange program to work with, takes a while to wrap your brain around whats going on. I was aiming for a good balance between single core and multi core, and this is pretty much were i am now on this 3.8 Bios.
> CB20 single core: 638 Temp~ 51C to 54C
> CB20 Multi Core: 6100 Temp~ 81C to 84C
> Pretty respectable numbers with a Bios thats semi good, usable for me anyways.
> This is the cores in HWInfo after about 5 minutes idle. Its capable of 5050 Mhz, but in my case, i needed a very small boost on my 2 best cores. Core 0 is my nemesis, we are now sworn enemies.
> All in all, im impressed with this new technology.
> 
> View attachment 2468026
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468030
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468031
> 
> 
> Ok, back to normal
> 
> View attachment 2468043


Can you make a BIOS screenshot? about the curve optimizer? 👏👏


----------



## LiquidHaus

knbs_81 said:


> Can you make a BIOS screenshot? about the curve optimizer? 👏👏


Yes please. I'm anxious to know how you overrode the limits to get passed 4.85ghz. I've been trying myself and haven't had luck yet.


----------



## Wickedtme

knbs_81 said:


> Can you make a BIOS screenshot? about the curve optimizer? 👏👏


Go to advanced tab, then choose Advanced, then AMD Overclocking, accept then choose Precision Boost Overdrive.
Once your in Precision Boost Overdrive, change it from Auto to Advanced. Then set PBO limmits to Motherboard, this allows your motherboard to be involved in the process, based on voltages, temps, etc.
Set Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar to manual, and then set it to 10X, set Max CPU Boost Clock Overide to 200MHZ, this means it will try to reach 200 Mhz higher then the max boost it is at now.
These are the recomended starting settings from AMD Rob, try -5 on your 2 best cores, you can get this info from HWInfo or from Ryzen Master. reboot after saving and see what happens. If it crashes, lower the 200Mhz to maybe 175Mhz, reboot after saving, check again.

Click here for a gallery with thumnails for the locations.
Bios Thumbnails

PS Im on Bios 3.80


----------



## PJVol

Wickedtme said:


> Imagine when we finally get a solid bios with flck 2000+


Idk, after playing around with the CPU a bit, I have no serious complaints about the current 1100-patchD based BIOS. PBO2 coupled with DRAM @3800 synced with fabric and IMC gives reasonable perf. uplift with only increase of power consumption. Regarding 2000 fclk, it seems some current and potential stability issues are still there (hopefully they can be fixed). Anyway, it's already very good CPU, for example, without really straining, you get the following results:






























which seem quite stable and give a decent boost to default performance. On the other hand, its interesting will there be any improvements with 1180 agesa.
What PBO2 is doing really exceeded my expectations given the clearly inferior zen2 implementation, you just set boost override to 200Mhz and CPU exactly does that. So far it leaves very positive impressions and nothing to complain about.


----------



## BiggBigg

Using the newest Bios 3.80 i have seen my single core get slower but my multicore rise. I went from 649 CB20 to 634 single core (only did one run) and on CPUZ Bench from 692 single core to 685 but saying that it's all as standard with just PBO activated through Ryzen master. Mem is @4000 [email protected] no real voltage changes or tweaks.

When i do Auto Overclock or default my Single improves slightly but my multicore takes a big hit. Temps stay under 78 using a 280 AIO Corsair H115.


----------



## Wickedtme

PJVol said:


> Idk, after playing around with the CPU a bit, I have no serious complaints about the current 1100-patchD based BIOS. PBO2 coupled with DRAM @3800 synced with fabric and IMC gives reasonable perf. uplift with only increase of power consumption. Regarding 2000 fclk, it seems some current and potential stability issues are still there (hopefully they can be fixed). Anyway, it's already very good CPU, for example, without really straining, you get the following results:
> View attachment 2468665
> View attachment 2468678
> View attachment 2468670
> View attachment 2468688
> 
> 
> which seem quite stable and give a decent boost to default performance. On the other hand, its interesting will there be any improvements with 1180 agesa.
> What PBO2 is doing really exceeded my expectations given the clearly inferior zen2 implementation, you just set boost override to 200Mhz and CPU exactly does that. So far it leaves very positive impressions and nothing to complain about.


I find it strange that a lot of people running the 5600X are hitting 1800-1900 fclk easily, myself included. It wasnt till i put in the 5800X that i was unable to hit the higher fclk frequencies.
I am not sure if there is a pattern here or not, i may try and set up a poll on reddit AMD, see what the response is like, not even sure i can actually do a poll, but we will find out. Otherwise, Bios 3.80 is great on everything else.


----------



## LiquidHaus

I just realized you're rocking a 5800X so it already has a higher boost clock than the 5600X.

Here is what I've been up to with mine. Two different sets of ram however.


4.8ghz all-core OC, T-Create Ram OC'd to 3600mhz









PBO OC, XTREEM Ram downclocked to 3800mhz









4.85ghz is the highest I can get. It'd be cool if there will be a BIOS version that goes higher than 200mhz cap though. At least for us 5600X owners. BHPhoto says they'll be shipping me my 5900X and 5950X in January, so I only have two 5600X's to play with. However I have had good luck with both of them hitting 1900mhz IF clock. Both did it first try without much tweaking.


----------



## Wickedtme

LiquidHaus said:


> I just realized you're rocking a 5800X so it already has a higher boost clock than the 5600X.
> 
> Here is what I've been up to with mine. Two different sets of ram however.
> 
> 
> 4.8ghz all-core OC, T-Create Ram OC'd to 3600mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PBO OC, XTREEM Ram downclocked to 3800mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.85ghz is the highest I can get. It'd be cool if there will be a BIOS version that goes higher than 200mhz cap though. At least for us 5600X owners. BHPhoto says they'll be shipping me my 5900X and 5950X in January, so I only have two 5600X's to play with. However I have had good luck with both of them hitting 1900mhz IF clock. Both did it first try without much tweaking.


Im starting to think the 5600X hitting FLCK 1900+ as easy as they do has something to do with the way they changed the cache access, having 6 cores instead of 8 accessing the cache seems to lower the problem of errors. I had the 5600X for a few weeks, and it was set it and forget it. Not so with the 5800X, it just does not like anything above 1800 mhz.


----------



## knbs_81

Wickedtme said:


> Im starting to think the 5600X hitting FLCK 1900+ as easy as they do has something to do with the way they changed the cache access, having 6 cores instead of 8 accessing the cache seems to lower the problem of errors. I had the 5600X for a few weeks, and it was set it and forget it. Not so with the 5800X, it just does not like anything above 1800 mhz.


1900 no boot with 5800X , Ram Trident Neo Z 3600.
1866 is my max.


----------



## Wickedtme

knbs_81 said:


> 1900 no boot with 5800X , Ram Trident Neo Z 3600.
> 1866 is my max.
> View attachment 2468910
> View attachment 2468911
> View attachment 2468912


Did you have to boost any specific voltages to get 1866? I have Ram at 1.45 volts, but 1866 was a no go, wonder if i need more vsoc to hit it.
Mind you, my 3600 is runiing at cl 14 14 14 14 28


----------



## ivaneza

chispy said:


> Beta driver for higher strong performance is out. Splave nor i are responsible if anything goes wrong , beta bios provided to test as is.
> 
> Beta 3.69 - X570TC369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock x570 Taichi need bios bug fixes support. Need a correctly working Bios for extreme overclocking help.
> 
> 
> Guys there is a few bugs on the latest Beta bios 3.62 released 11/11/2020 ( Enhance AMD Ryzen 5000 CPU performance ) Bug # 1 - Cannot use more voltage for v.mem higher than 1.82v , system will go dark screen mode and freeze until clear cmos ( i need at least 1.985v. for extreme overclocking in su...
> 
> 
> 
> community.hwbot.org


Already test it while ago, nothing special for me in terms of memory clocking, for me with 3.80 mem training smoother than 3.69.. how about you? Below a screen for 3900 run, definitely this board needs strong BIOS for proper 4600++ run


----------



## knbs_81

Wickedtme said:


> Did you have to boost any specific voltages to get 1866? I have Ram at 1.45 volts, but 1866 was a no go, wonder if i need more vsoc to hit it.
> Mind you, my 3600 is runiing at cl 14 14 14 14 28


Nothing special 1.4V


----------



## chispy

ivaneza said:


> Already test it while ago, nothing special for me in terms of memory clocking, for me with 3.80 mem training smoother than 3.69.. how about you? Below a screen for 3900 run, definitely this board needs strong BIOS for proper 4600++ run
> 
> View attachment 2469026


Same finding as you , 3.57 beta and 3.69 Beta offers the same performance , nothing changed. have not tried 3.80 Bios yet , but given the good feedback from you i might give it a try sometime. Thanks for posting your findings .

We need a Bios that can run windows 7 also as it black screens when entering the w7 OS and is Bios related. Hopefully Asrock bios team will come out with something better that give us 2000-2133 uclk / IF 1:1 + memory voltage over 1.80v + windows 7 OS support in Bios. ( All that is needed for extreme overclocking ) @Splave @mllrkllr88 @Nickshih Thank you .


----------



## 100proof

3.80 doing the instant reset thing again with my 3900x... guess im back to 3.61 which was rock solid.


----------



## Panicattak

Hello from the Italy, 

I have changed the CPU from 3800x to 3900x and I have upload the BIOS 3.80. 
Finally my Gskill neo 3600 ( B-die) work at 3800, 1900 IF. To try, I have setting SOC voltage at 1.1 and DRAM voltage at 1.50. The rest all setting in AUTO and then I can do start windows. 
What are the correct version of BIOS to use for the my 3900x? Can you recommend me the correct RAM and CPU setting? 

Sorry if my English writing is incorrect. 
Thanks in advance
Mattia


----------



## Minstadave

I've never managed to get PBO to do anything other than reduce performance on my 3900X and the same appears to be happening with my 5900X. 

How are people setting up PBO to get it to actually do something useful?


----------



## Wickedtme

Panicattak said:


> Hello from the Italy,
> 
> I have changed the CPU from 3800x to 3900x and I have upload the BIOS 3.80.
> Finally my Gskill neo 3600 ( B-die) work at 3800, 1900 IF. To try, I have setting SOC voltage at 1.1 and DRAM voltage at 1.50. The rest all setting in AUTO and then I can do start windows.
> What are the correct version of BIOS to use for the my 3900x? Can you recommend me the correct RAM and CPU setting?
> 
> Sorry if my English writing is incorrect.
> Thanks in advance
> Mattia


Bios 3.0 and 3.2 were just before XT versions, and Ryzen 5000 series came out, if that helps. Myself i would use 3.2 for 3000 series CPU's


----------



## ivaneza

Panicattak said:


> Hello from the Italy,
> 
> I have changed the CPU from 3800x to 3900x and I have upload the BIOS 3.80.
> Finally my Gskill neo 3600 ( B-die) work at 3800, 1900 IF. To try, I have setting SOC voltage at 1.1 and DRAM voltage at 1.50. The rest all setting in AUTO and then I can do start windows.
> What are the correct version of BIOS to use for the my 3900x? Can you recommend me the correct RAM and CPU setting?
> 
> Sorry if my English writing is incorrect.
> Thanks in advance
> Mattia


What exactly GSkill Neo type? 3600 16-16-16? at 1.5 vdimm you can try 3800 14-16-16 1T, even you could go further with 3800 14-14-14 1T and dont forget to set GDM->disable at timing page, it brings a boost..


----------



## Wickedtme

Minstadave said:


> I've never managed to get PBO to do anything other than reduce performance on my 3900X and the same appears to be happening with my 5900X.
> 
> How are people setting up PBO to get it to actually do something useful?


Set PBO to enabled instead of auto, also check to make sure CPPC is enabled, and use CPPC prefered cores.
If you want to take it up a notch, use Bios 3.8 and play around with this.
PBO2

Heres some info from AMD
PBO2 info from AMD


----------



## Panicattak

Wickedtme said:


> Bios 3.0 and 3.2 were just before XT versions, and Ryzen 5000 series came out, if that helps. Myself i would use 3.2 for 3000 series CPU's


I got it.
I downgrade the bios at 3.20 / 3.00.
but, can you raccomanded me how setting the bios for 3900x? with the 3800x I setted OC to all cores, can I do the same with the 3900x?
Many thanks


----------



## Panicattak

ivaneza said:


> What exactly GSkill Neo type? 3600 16-16-16? at 1.5 vdimm you can try 3800 14-16-16 1T, even you could go further with 3800 14-14-14 1T and dont forget to set GDM->disable at timing page, it brings a boost..


Here below my ram:









Grazie mille!


----------



## Wickedtme

Panicattak said:


> I got it.
> I downgrade the bios at 3.20 / 3.00.
> but, can you raccomanded me how setting the bios for 3900x? with the 3800x I setted OC to all cores, can I do the same with the 3900x?
> Many thanks


Yes, same thing.


----------



## vasyltheonly

If anyone has some free time today, please come help me out push my ram


----------



## Panicattak

vasyltheonly said:


> If anyone has some free time today, please come help me out push my ram


Thanks for the live.
How can I improve the settings?

Grazie mille


----------



## PJVol

I came to conclusion that my CPU overclock potential is limited by this stupid boost cap in PBO menu, which is 200Mhz now. Im pretty confident, most of the 5600x's will hit (or may even sustain) 5+ Ghz in lightly threaded load, no sweat.
Is there any way to unlock it somehow? After all, MSI boards with the same AGESA code has it set to 500Mhz max, why its not the case here?


----------



## vasyltheonly

It looks like you can improve a bit on the other settings. Start with disabling GDM if it allows you to and matching the TRC through tRFC and then finally TCWL through TCKE. Should be able to run without much issues. Test stability after its all done. Good luck and thanks for subscribing!











Panicattak said:


> Thanks for the live.
> How can I improve the settings?
> 
> Grazie mille


----------



## LiquidHaus

100proof said:


> 3.80 doing the instant reset thing again with my 3900x... guess im back to 3.61 which was rock solid.


I just came in here to ask this question.


Is anyone getting instant resets while under heavy computer usage?

X570 Taichi, 3.80 BIOS.

Right now it's while I'm playing CP2077. About 30 minutes in almost every time, the audio starts to sound super distorted, and then the computer will crash and instantly reboot. Though it never actually gets through post. It'll cycle between post code 62, 07. Sometimes I gotta clear CMOS for it to get back to an actual screen so I can reload the BIOS profile. Then it boots up no problem. I've changed memory, cpu and gpu settings countless times at this point. Starting to think it's the BIOS version.


----------



## ziocomposite

Yup, with 3.8 it's constant reboot city or whea. Have gone back to 3.67 for now

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidHaus

ziocomposite said:


> Yup, with 3.8 it's constant reboot city or whea. Have gone back to 3.67 for now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


3.67? Where'd you get that? Do you mean 3.61?


----------



## ziocomposite

LiquidHaus said:


> 3.67? Where'd you get that? Do you mean 3.61?


It was under the x570 taichi as beta but it got replaced by 3.80 at one point

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziocomposite

So you can view the beta bios here - https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/BIOS.html

So, they removed 3.67 and before I had 2.73 and that's not there. I was curious but it looks like the files are there but not "viewable" though you can change the download file name to 3.67 lol



https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X570%20Taichi(3.67)ROM.zip


----------



## LiquidHaus

ziocomposite said:


> So you can view the beta bios here - https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570 Taichi/BIOS.html
> 
> So, they removed 3.67 and before I had 2.73 and that's not there. I was curious but it looks like the files are there but not "viewable" though you can change the download file name to 3.67 lol


I just installed 3.61. It's all good lol. Seems solid so far!


----------



## PJVol

Thanks to ASRock, finally managed to see what that little beast is capable of, setting boost override to +350  And it didn't really make a sweat in st loads, since vcore is still below 1.4


----------



## kaltek2599

PJVol said:


> Thanks to ASRock, finally managed to see what that little beast is capable of, setting boost override to +350  And it didn't really make a sweat in st loads, since vcore is still below 1.4
> View attachment 2469954


Is this with 3.80? Could you please share your BIOS settings? I've been getting the WHEA uncorrectable reboot loop since flashing with 3.80, wanted to make sure there isn't anything more I can do before going back to 3.61

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

I'd try to help had you make it clear what motherboard you're talking about.


----------



## PJVol

Del


----------



## Minstadave

mllrkllr88 said:


> It's difficult to tell without knowing the IC the memory is using. The 3600c19 TZ Royal is a pretty low bin memory, so don't expect great things. I think your chances of that memory working well will be just as good with ASRock Taichi as it would with other top boards from different brands...so it's not really much of a concern if its listed on one particular QVL (IMHO).
> 
> 
> That sounds like bad info, or anti-marketing...
> 
> I will post some results later, but 4 sticks of B-DIE is basically running the same exact timings as 2 sticks. This board clocks 4 sticks incredibly well, I easily posted 3600 CL12 with super tight sub timings using 4 sticks. Higher frequency was a little more difficult with 4 sticks, but I was still able to accomplish 4400 c14-14-14 with very little effort.


4 single rank is fine. 4 dual rank run like garbage on this board.


----------



## ziocomposite

kaltek2599 said:


> Is this with 3.80? Could you please share your BIOS settings? I've been getting the WHEA uncorrectable reboot loop since flashing with 3.80, wanted to make sure there isn't anything more I can do before going back to 3.61
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


This looks like Ryzen Master vs bios since only one core was set to 5 while the rest are at 4

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaltek2599

PJVol said:


> I'd try to help had you make it clear what motherboard you're talking about.


Sorry, been troubleshooting all day and my brain feels fried. Dropped in a 5900x swapping out a 3900x that worked perfectly in an ASRock X570 taichi. Had trouble with the XMP profile on 3.61 so tried 3.80 and am in blue screen WHEA reboot purgatory


Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaltek2599

ziocomposite said:


> This looks like Ryzen Master vs bios since only one core was set to 5 while the rest are at 4
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I tried going back to BIOS defaults after ryzen master PDO failed on me, no joy in 3.80 though

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

kaltek2599 said:


> in blue screen WHEA reboot


Unfortunately its very common issue amongst almost all boards and as I see it, mostly related to agesa. You'd want to take a look at the thread here, in motherboards topic, called something like "switched from 3950 to 5950 and having WHEA errors". That may help you better. Anyway, what I'd personally suggest is to set vsoc to 1.1 or even 1.12, manually set dram timings (try some loose ones) and increase dram voltage by 20-30mv. And yes, its the same agesa as mine, 1.1.0.0 parch D. Take a note of what IF clock is on boot.


----------



## Fanu

not sure where to ask so I'll do it here - apologies for the OT:
I'm switching over to AsRock B550 Extreme4 (known as B550 Steel legend), but I only have 2 CPUs available: 2700X and 5800X

I've read that B550 does not support 2700X (+other zen1/+ CPUs) and 5800X out of the box - there is 5800X support but only if motherboard has shipped with BIOS 1.10+
If my Extreme4 arrives with BIOS v1.00 will I be able to use 2700X to flash BIOS 1.10 (or latest 1.80) so that I can then install 5800X or will the motherboard only work with zen2 CPUs (3xxx)?


----------



## foxx1337

It will boot to the CMOS and you'll be able to upgrade the bios even if the 5800X is not supported (just did it last week with a friend of mine who got the B550 Steel Legend).


----------



## Krush

ziocomposite said:


> I mean, not all
> 
> To be clear on my side, not necessarily all the cores go up for Multi-Threaded task. They'll hit 4300-4400 for all core then only the top 2-3 cores will hit 4900+ for Single Core. All I can say is the scores below are better than stock. Stock I would get 7900-8100 Multi and Single from 600-612.
> 
> View attachment 2467707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience adding to boost override didn't really do anything for me so left it 0. Regarding scalar, just left it at auto for stability sake.
> 
> Played around with all core values first and it looks like -15 for my chip was a great starting point getting about 625-230 SC in Cinebench. Multi was about 8200-8500. Ended up with -20 for CCD2 as that was stable and eaked out a little bit better SC Scores while having Multi about the same area.
> 
> Tested out 3.8 Bios but it would spit out WHEA errors for me and bluescreen so have reverted back to 3.67 as I got lower scores with the same settings. Need the PC for work at the moment lol.
> 
> Some of the numbers tested with 3.67 to start. When unstable it won't boot with 3800/1900 or it'll crash when attempting to run CB.


That's weird. My multicore is at 20248 and single score is 1551 with all stock settings. I have 5900x, gskill 32 GB 4000 MHz (but runs at 3200) and RTX3080


----------



## Fanu

foxx1337 said:


> It will boot to the CMOS and you'll be able to upgrade the bios even if the 5800X is not supported (just did it last week with a friend of mine who got the B550 Steel Legend).


which BIOS was on the motherboard? I know it can be done if motherboard shipped with v1.10, but if it's 1.00 then it wont work?


----------



## ziocomposite

Krush said:


> That's weird. My multicore is at 20248 and single score is 1551 with all stock settings. I have 5900x, gskill 32 GB 4000 MHz (but runs at 3200) and RTX3080
> 
> View attachment 2470324


My scores are for CB20 lmao

These are pbo2 scores with CB23 though


Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kabardinkus

Hello!
4xLPX CMK64GX4M4B3600C18 and motherboard asrock x570 creator (bios 3.30).
System can't start at stock 3600mhz, only can use 3400 and below.

why? how i can use full 3600 mhz?

aida64 CPU QUEEN

147037 scores (is it good?)
16x Ryzen 9 3950X HT 4275 МГц ASRock X570 Creator X570 Dual DDR4-3400 14-15-27-30 CR1 147037


----------



## foxx1337

Fanu said:


> which BIOS was on the motherboard? I know it can be done if motherboard shipped with v1.10, but if it's 1.00 then it wont work?


1.0


----------



## foxx1337

Does the BIOS reset when unplugging the PSU cord? I'm noticing that this happens for me with 3.80 on Taichi X570.


----------



## kabardinkus

foxx1337 said:


> Does the BIOS reset when unplugging the PSU cord? I'm noticing that this happens for me with 3.80 on Taichi X570.


I'm test it righ now. Nothing happen, psu dind't reset, everything is ok.
_x570 creator 3.80_


----------



## Wickedtme

foxx1337 said:


> Does the BIOS reset when unplugging the PSU cord? I'm noticing that this happens for me with 3.80 on Taichi X570.


That would be a problem with your cmos battery, perhaps its dead?


----------



## foxx1337

I got replacements, will do and report back!


----------



## Krush

Seeing a lot of crashes while playing games on 3.80. I have gskill 4000 mhz and 3.40 was only allowing me to go to 3200 without crashing. 3.80 let me increase it to 3600 but games started crashing after 15-20 mins of loaf. Reverted to 3.40 for now


ziocomposite said:


> My scores are for CB20 lmao
> 
> These are pbo2 scores with CB23 though
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk
> View attachment 2470367


Yeah i saw you were using CB20. Unfkrtunately, I didnt have CB20 for direct comparison. I hope they add GPU data in CB23. Its currently not supported.

BTW, I noticed a weird thing. If I overclocked my 5900x by a tiny bit and my score was around 20,000. If I reset everything to default, it went up to around 22,000, instead of going down. No idea why thats happening.

I was also able to get mine in 24,000 range after i upgraded to 3.80 which let me upgrade my gskill RAMs from 3200 to 3600 MHz. My gskills can go upto 4000 but it does not work with any of these BIOS versions so far.
I downgraded BIOS back to 3.40 since almost all games were crashing in 3.80 with or without overclocking. My recommendation for anyone using 5900x, RTX 3080 and Gskill tridents - Do not upgrade to 3.80


----------



## Wickedtme

Krush said:


> Seeing a lot of crashes while playing games on 3.80. I have gskill 4000 mhz and 3.40 was only allowing me to go to 3200 without crashing. 3.80 let me increase it to 3600 but games started crashing after 15-20 mins of loaf. Reverted to 3.40 for now
> 
> Yeah i saw you were using CB20. Unfkrtunately, I didnt have CB20 for direct comparison. I hope they add GPU data in CB23. Its currently not supported.
> 
> BTW, I noticed a weird thing. If I overclocked my 5900x by a tiny bit and my score was around 20,000. If I reset everything to default, it went up to around 22,000, instead of going down. No idea why thats happening.
> 
> I was also able to get mine in 24,000 range after i upgraded to 3.80 which let me upgrade my gskill RAMs from 3200 to 3600 MHz. My gskills can go upto 4000 but it does not work with any of these BIOS versions so far.
> I downgraded BIOS back to 3.40 since almost all games were crashing in 3.80 with or without overclocking. My recommendation for anyone using 5900x, RTX 3080 and Gskill tridents - Do not upgrade to 3.80


I have had no love from the recent bios versions myself. With the 5800X in there, i cannot get past 1800 on FLCK, just will not boot at all, but on another note, i managed to get my gskill 3600 to run at 14 14 14 28 without a hitch. I could probably go lower, but ill wait for a more stable bios release, as 3800 mhz on the ram was always lower latency scores, regardless of cas latency settings.


----------



## foxx1337

Wickedtme said:


> That would be a problem with your cmos battery, perhaps its dead?


I replaced it, works fine now.


----------



## Wickedtme

foxx1337 said:


> I replaced it, works fine now.


Good to hear


----------



## Panicattak

how to improve it? @Wickedtme @vasyltheonly


----------



## Panicattak

how to improve it? @Wickedtme @vasyltheonly


----------



## chispy

Crossing my fingers that maybe we will get a new Bios soon as MSI already is rolling out new Bios with the new Agesa code 1.1.9.0 with new curve optimizer and SAM resize bar. Latest bios for my Asrock x570 taichi is 3.80 and my 5950x got too unstable and could not reach 1900 1:1uclk as with beta bios 3.67 did 1933 1:1uclk :/ . we desperately need a new Bios with fixes


----------



## Wickedtme

Panicattak said:


> how to improve it? @Wickedtme @vasyltheonly


Thats very hard to improve. Those are amazing timings, other then changing to a 5000 series processor, under 63ns latency on the ram is extremely good for 3000 series cpu.
Congradulations, great job on the ram timmings.


----------



## Wickedtme

chispy said:


> Crossing my fingers that maybe we will get a new Bios soon as MSI already is rolling out new Bios with the new Agesa code 1.1.9.0 with new curve optimizer and SAM resize bar. Latest bios for my Asrock x570 taichi is 3.80 and my 5950x got too unstable and could not reach 1900 1:1uclk as with beta bios 3.67 did 1933 1:1uclk :/ . we desperately need a new Bios with fixes


I completelly agree, lets hope its soon.


----------



## Fanu

foxx1337 said:


> It will boot to the CMOS and you'll be able to upgrade the bios even if the 5800X is not supported (just did it last week with a friend of mine who got the B550 Steel Legend).


My B550 Extreme4 shipped with BIOS v1.00 and it didnt boot at all 
Got black screen and error code A9 with 5800X 
Tried 2700X - got error code 4d

Bloody asrock - no bios flashback and no zen+ support even tho Extreme4 has 32MB BIOS chip onboard


----------



## PJVol

Fanu said:


> Got black screen and error code A9 with 5800X
> Tried 2700X - got error code 4d


Hmm... should have booted with 2700x. I'm afraid 4d code may mean faulty hw, but doublecheck it anyway. Btw, what was support's response to that?
Edit: seems i was wrong. User manual claimed support 3000 series only. That's really bad. Apart from rma, you may either borrow 3000 cpu from someone, or make the retailer flash it to 1.2 at least.


----------



## Fanu

PJVol said:


> Hmm... should have booted with 2700x. I'm afraid 4d code may mean faulty hw, but doublecheck it anyway. Btw, what was support's response to that?


with 2700x I got no video output (black screen), no BIOS, nothing

hardware is not the issue since I used same memory sticks, gpu and psu on my x370 asus board

did you try 2700X on your extreme4? If yes, with which BIOS?


----------



## PJVol

Sorry, I had 3600x on x370 taichi before, so i just rebuild pc, stick cpu in and booted. Then flashed it with 1.2.
Ps: i stand corrected in prev. post, and by "hardware" i meant mobo, not the other parts.


----------



## KedarWolf

*The kits listed are b-die.

F4-3600C14D-32GTZN*
Trident Z Neo
DDR4-3600MHz CL14-15-15-35 1.45V
32GB (2x16GB)










F4-3600C14D-32GTZN-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


G.SKILL




www.gskill.com





*F4-3800C14D-32GTZN*
Trident Z Neo
DDR4-3800MHz CL14-16-16-36 1.50V
32GB (2x16GB)









F4-3800C14D-32GTZN - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Trident Z Neo DDR4-3800 CL14-16-16-36 1.50V 32GB (2x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




www.gskill.com


----------



## foxx1337

Fanu said:


> Got black screen and error code A9 with 5800X


It went fine into BIOS with 1.00 and a 5900X. Not in the OS, but it was enough to flash the newest BIOS. Maybe the mobo is broken?


----------



## PJVol

foxx1337 said:


> It went fine into BIOS with 1.00 and a 5900X


The funny thing is i am pretty sure, I saw it was claimed to support 3000 only cpus, not long before purchasing, 
but what I saw when I just peeked at their web page:








Hmm... Though I think there's more people confused, one person at Anandtech went through *something similar*


----------



## Fanu

PJVol said:


> The funny thing is i am pretty sure, I saw it was claimed to support 3000 only cpus, not long before purchasing,
> but what I saw when I just peeked at their web page:
> View attachment 2471157
> 
> Hmm... Though I think there's more people confused, one person at Anandtech went through *something similar*


asrock website states 5000 series support and that is true if your board shipped with bios v1.10 (which allows you to at least boot into bios and flash newer bios) while BIOS v1.20+ have proper zen3 support and allow you to boot into windows

But if you get a board with v1.00 BIOS you are out of luck with a zen/zen+/zen3 cpu

Bloody AMD and their stupid artificial CPU support limitiations - makes no sense that B450 boards work with all AM4 CPUs while newer B550 only with 1 out of the box and only 2 (officially) after BIOS updates


----------



## PJVol

*@Fanu*
Sure you got the point here, but what would definitely upset me if I did not have a 3000 cpu then, is that product page has no mention of what firmware should the board have pre-installed to proper/full support for zen3.


----------



## Panicattak

my personal record


----------



## uroshnish

Can you flash bios with just mobo and power supply? That way you don't need to put in CPU and RAM. I am waiting for my x570 Taichi to arrive and thats how I planned to flash the newest bios.


----------



## summat

uroshnish said:


> Can you flash bios with just mobo and power supply? That way you don't need to put in CPU and RAM. I am waiting for my x570 Taichi to arrive and thats how I planned to flash the newest bios.


As per manual (page 45 of pdf) on the AsRock site:

_"ASRock BIOS Flashback feature allows you to update BIOS without powering on the system, even without CPU."_

Though I've not tried it myself..


----------



## tsunamipop

uroshnish said:


> Can you flash bios with just mobo and power supply? That way you don't need to put in CPU and RAM. I am waiting for my x570 Taichi to arrive and thats how I planned to flash the newest bios.


The x570 taichi that i just put into my build this past month already had the bios compatible with 5000 series.


----------



## boopabloop

uroshnish said:


> Can you flash bios with just mobo and power supply? That way you don't need to put in CPU and RAM. I am waiting for my x570 Taichi to arrive and thats how I planned to flash the newest bios.


You shouldn't have to do this at this point, but yes. That's how I did it.


----------



## jgveill

Fanu said:


> with 2700x I got no video output (black screen), no BIOS, nothing
> 
> hardware is not the issue since I used same memory sticks, gpu and psu on my x370 asus board
> 
> did you try 2700X on your extreme4? If yes, with which BIOS?


just my 2 cents ... I had a rock solid system (Asrock X570 Phantom X 3.80 Bios, 4X8GB Trident Royal Z 3600, 3900X, Ryzen Balanced Power Options) working fine at 3600mhz and even with better ram timing than XMP. All of the sudden, lots of reboot when I had major CPU load (as games). PC even had problems rebooting, even with default Bios settings. I tried going back to 3.61, same problems. Then I tried slowing down the Ram. Went from 3600 to 3400 which solved the problems. 

As I had no other change than Windows Updates, I suspect that a Windows Update broke something somewhere. It could have been done to solve some AMD 5000 problems but AMD 5000 problems could also be coming from Microsoft Windows ...


----------



## foxx1337

jgveill said:


> but AMD 5000 problems could also be coming from Microsoft Windows ...


No chance.


----------



## looncraz

Beta BIOS 3.91 is out, AGESA 1.1.9.0. Also includes changes for chipset fan curve and a zero-RPM mode for 'silent'. Will be giving it a try!









ASRock X570 Taichi


Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Intel Wi-Fi 6 802.11ax (2.4Gbps) + BT 5.2; Supports DDR4 4666+ (OC); 3 PCIe 4.0 x16, 2 PCIe 4.0 x1; NVIDIA NVLink™, Quad SLI™, AMD 3-Way CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio...




www.asrock.com


----------



## Wickedtme

looncraz said:


> Beta BIOS 3.91 is out, AGESA 1.1.9.0. Also includes changes for chipset fan curve and a zero-RPM mode for 'silent'. Will be giving it a try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASRock X570 Taichi
> 
> 
> Supports AMD AM4 Socket Ryzen™ 2000, 3000, 4000 G-Series, 5000 and 5000 G-Series Desktop Processors; Intel Wi-Fi 6 802.11ax (2.4Gbps) + BT 5.2; Supports DDR4 4666+ (OC); 3 PCIe 4.0 x16, 2 PCIe 4.0 x1; NVIDIA NVLink™, Quad SLI™, AMD 3-Way CrossFireX™; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asrock.com


Finnally, lets hope our Christmas gift from Asrock is a good one, better late then never.


----------



## PJVol

What about us, 2nd-class citizens ?


----------



## Wickedtme

I installed Bios 3.91, and am pleasntly suprised. Ive noticed a big difference in fan noise, almost non existant at idle. No flck 1900 Love though, still maxed out at 3600Mhz, i think i just got a dud chip for flck.


----------



## avikef

Looking to purchase an X570-Pro4. Any thoughts?


----------



## jgveill

I had the reboot problems with my 3900X. Problems occured after 2 changes : Windows regular updates and Nvidia driver updates. I was sure Nvidia was not the culpit but ... After looking at Dr. Debug codes, I saw a code related to DirectX (0xD6 - DXE_NO_CON_OUT). When I googled that, I found that it was a Video Card Problem. Then I searched if there were problems with 460.89 Nvidia drivers .... and yes there's a lot and problems look very similar to what we experience, unexpected reboot. Have a look here : Latest NVIDIA driver 460.89 causing | NVIDIA GeForce Forums 

I first uninstalled the driver and I had no unexpected reboot. When I reboot, pc perfectly starts as before. So just to be sure, I reinstalled the driver I had before : 445.87. Problems are gone ! 

It's certainly worth a try ...


----------



## KedarWolf

jgveill said:


> I had the reboot problems with my 3900X. Problems occured after 2 changes : Windows regular updates and Nvidia driver updates. I was sure Nvidia was not the culpit but ... After looking at Dr. Debug codes, I saw a code related to DirectX (0xD6 - DXE_NO_CON_OUT). When I googled that, I found that it was a Video Card Problem. Then I searched if there were problems with 460.89 Nvidia drivers .... and yes there's a lot and problems look very similar to what we experience, unexpected reboot. Have a look here : Latest NVIDIA driver 460.89 causing | NVIDIA GeForce Forums
> 
> I first uninstalled the driver and I had no unexpected reboot. When I reboot, pc perfectly starts as before. So just to be sure, I reinstalled the driver I had before : 445.87. Problems are gone !
> 
> It's certainly worth a try ...


There is a hotfix driver 460.97, Google it. fixes HDR and other crap.


----------



## Minstadave

Beta BIOS seems very flakey. Won't boot at stable settings I used on 3.8


----------



## Haenger

It's working  I think i got 4000 stable, but the latency is bad

On 4x8GB my max is 3866 for now


----------



## Wickedtme

Haenger said:


> It's working  I think i got 4000 stable, but the latency is bad
> 
> On 4x8GB my max is 3866 for now


I still beleive the sweet spot for latency is 3800Mhz, the higher latency is probably due to issues at higher speeds.


----------



## Wickedtme

Does anyone lnow why Ryzen Master gives a much lower temperature reading than Aida or HWInfo?


----------



## Isudos

Hi! 
I got manual 4.6 GHz for 5950x, setting core voltage to 1.25v + LLC1
I see that it actually has a droop to 1.19 v and works stable under cinebench. 
Looks great, but as I know such a big droop on the max level of LLC1 is essential for x570 Taichi. My question is - can such a big droop for LLC1 lead a big overshoot ivisible in hwinfo? In other words - should I worry of overshoot on Taichi with 5950x + 1.25v + LLC1?


----------



## Baluka79

Hi,

I have an 5800x with x570 taichi I would like to reach 5000mhz if possible, is there any oc guide? 

Thank you


----------



## Wickedtme

Baluka79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an 5800x with x570 taichi I would like to reach 5000mhz if possible, is there any oc guide?
> 
> Thank you


Go back to page 46 or 47, a lot of discussion about pbo2 started there, best way to achieve this


----------



## vasyltheonly

Finally back at my rig and was able to test the new bios. Good news and bad news with the beta 3.91 bios. The good news is that 1967mhz FCLK is actually bootable now on my 5800x. Changing nothing else, it goes through. Now the bad news, my memory overclock, is completely unstable while loading the same profile from 3.80. At 1900fclk and 3800mhz memtest receives an error at various points. For sanity, I reverted back to 3.80 and running memtest again. Currently sitting at about 270%. Nonetheless, going in the right direction with this new agesa to achieve higher fclk.


----------



## Haudi

Hi there, 
someone doing ccd0 and ccd1 separate overclocking on taichi? How youre doing?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G985F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wickedtme

Temperature variations with 5800X are really weird when you compare Ryzen Master with HWinfo and Aida 64 sensor reading, however, when running CB20 Multi, tdie for ccd1 and overall tdie match up, but idle temps are much different. Based on the way these cpus are built, im not sure why the higher reading on the entire die compared to ccd1 own reading.
Whats going on here?


----------



## HowYesNo

done some testing with LLC settings on my 3700X on X570 Taichi (bios3.0).
i know this has been discussed before and asrock LLC settings are bonkers, or I am mistaken.
Anyway in bios settings graph shows higher number = more droop, right? lvl1 = straight line.
so i done some testing with LLC1 and LLC5. all stock, XMP only, all auto, except LLC settings (both Vcore LLC, and VDDCR_Soc LLC)
with LLC5 under CB20 Vcore is a bit higher around 0,05, temps within margin of error, but CB20 score is 80-90 points better.
(shouldn't it be other way around, with LLC1 higher Vcore?)
also PBO is disabled.
here is is what i monitored in ryzen master:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------temp-------PPT-------Power------SOC-----TDC---EDC
LLC1 4005 - 4027MHz - CB20= 4807 @ 1,27306V (near test end high)-----71.28C----100%-----71.682------6,450-----96-----98
LLC5 4065 - 4089MHz - CB20= 4888 @ 1,32273V (near test end high------70.46C----100%-----72.955------6,053-----97-----100

as you can see TDC and EDC just a few percents higher, temp is almost same, 0,05 more Vcore on LLC5, 81 point in cinebech R20.
was I wrong thinking that asrock's LLC is other way around than other board maker, LLC1 giving highest power, or is it just mine board?
can someone else verify this. image from bios is before restarting and applying settings.

































score LLC5


----------



## foxx1337

If you let it droop more (LLC5) you achieve a slight undervolt during load.

If your core hits one of the limits with the old LLC3 setting at a voltage and a specific clock state, with new settings it will be slightly farther away from that limit and at a lower voltage. So the SMU will take advantage of this extra budget and switch to a higher clock state, with different settings and demand more tension from the socket, up until it hits one of the limits again. So you're comparing the voltages at state 40.25 with the voltages at state 40.75 or even 41.00 (one state every 25 MHz).


----------



## BiggBigg

After playing with the cores for a while I settled on per core settings ranging from -10 -25 this is what that got me.
Any Ideas for improving more?!


----------



## gucci904

Just wanted to post a few bits of tid about MY experience with the 5950X

Updated bios to most recent
Uninstalled AMD chipset drivers, AMD Ryzen master
Remover 3900X and installed 5950X
Booted up and reinstalled AMD drivers and RM
Back to bios, Set all my tuned memory settings, voltage settings and VIOLA ! No issues at all
Backed off several soc and chipset voltages without any issues.
Also booted right up at 1900 FCLK and 2000 FCLK !!
Settled for tried and true super stable 1733 14-15-14-28
Using AMD Auto Overclock I see hits on 5100mhz and almost constant 5050mhz
Three run average of CPU-z bench. Single = 693.3 All = 12,531.7
ZERO issues
No need to tweak any further. VERY happy !!!

UPDATE: CB23 Average of three runs, each one hour apart----Single core 1694 Multicore 29,968

After 72 hours running BOINC at 100% all core

UPDATE 2 Using an all core negative offset of 20 yielded a single core increase of 20 points in CPUZ bench and a slight increase in multi core with LESS power !


----------



## Shay71000

Hi guys. I have a very weird issue with my Asrock X570 Taichi / R9 5900X combo.
Using bios 3.80, it seems my PBO2 is bugged when using the 'Advanced' menu. Despite setting very high values, on 'Manual' for TDP, EDC and PPT, PBO doesn't seem to kick in ; my boost clock on all cores is maxing at 4.1 Ghz in Cinebench R23 while the CPU never gets above 70°C.

Just setting PBO to 'Enabled' is the only way to get the PBO to kick in. All core frequency is then around 4.25 - 4.3 Ghz and temps are around 80°C.

Anyone faced this exact issue ? I've tried the beta 3.91 but it doesn't fix it.

Thanks !


----------



## ziocomposite

Shay71000 said:


> Hi guys. I have a very weird issue with my Asrock X570 Taichi / R9 5900X combo.
> Using bios 3.80, it seems my PBO2 is bugged when using the 'Advanced' menu. Despite setting very high values, on 'Manual' for TDP, EDC and PPT, PBO doesn't seem to kick in ; my boost clock on all cores is maxing at 4.1 Ghz in Cinebench R23 while the CPU never gets above 70°C.
> 
> Just setting PBO to 'Enabled' is the only way to get the PBO to kick in. All core frequency is then around 4.25 - 4.3 Ghz and temps are around 80°C.
> 
> Anyone faced this exact issue ? I've tried the beta 3.91 but it doesn't fix it.
> 
> Thanks !


Instead of manual, change to motherboard to set it it actually uses the provided values. Ryzen Master will show if it's working properly

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shay71000

Here's what my Ryzen Master displays when using 'Advanced' PBO... Clearly there's something going on. OC Mode is set to 'Auto OC', but the values from the BIOS are here anyway (1000-500-500, with the 200 MHz offset). So PBO seems disabled alltogether.

Please help me, I can't wait to play with the Curve Optimizer


----------



## ziocomposite

So looks like at least your values are working. Curve optimizer per core is already in the system. Just can't remember which menu options it's under in the overclocking bios menu

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shay71000

ziocomposite said:


> So looks like at least your values are working. Curve optimizer per core is already in the system. Just can't remember which menu options it's under in the overclocking bios menu
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


The screenshot above is with a -5 offset in the Curve Optimizer menu. 
My issue is that while PBO is enabled in the BIOS, it just doesn't trigger. All the other settings are there though.

The only way I got PBO to work is to NOT use the 'Advanced' menu, and just set PBO to 'Enabled'


----------



## ziocomposite

Shay71000 said:


> The screenshot above is with a -5 offset in the Curve Optimizer menu.
> My issue is that while PBO is enabled in the BIOS, it just doesn't trigger. All the other settings are there though.
> 
> The only way I got PBO to work is to NOT use the 'Advanced' menu, and just set PBO to 'Enabled'


Try taking off the +50-200mhz offset function and leave it at disabled/0. From my experience it did more harm than good at least with the current implementation on my 5900x.

For reference, this is how mine is set-up for what I'm talking about.


----------



## Shay71000

ziocomposite said:


> Try taking off the +50-200mhz offset function and leave it at disabled/0. From my experience it did more harm than good at least with the current implementation on my 5900x.
> 
> For reference, this is how mine is set-up for what I'm talking about.
> 
> View attachment 2474186


Can you show me all the settings for reference ?
So far I have the same as you, but to no effect. I suspect my BIOS is bugged


----------



## ziocomposite

Shay71000 said:


> Can you show me all the settings for reference ?
> So far I have the same as you, but to no effect. I suspect my BIOS is bugged


Will be sometime until I get home but if you look at my older posts you can see my bios for that portion.

Only thing different is from "Auto" to manual








Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boopabloop

I'm on the 3.91 beta BIOS. Finally a BIOS that keeps my 3.61 memory clocks... Messing with PBO2 and it's not completely stable (it crashed overnight but passed my original tests) but the results i've seen appear very impressive. I've noticed that, same with PBO1, I have to dramatically lower EDC from the motherboard limit (540) to 170-190 to achieve the best clocks. Moving away from that range in either direction drops boost by a lot (like 300MHz lower by the time you get out to 540 EDC limit of which it hits around 38% in CB]). Nowhere near thermal and TDC limits. Anyone else have this behavior or an explanation?


----------



## Wickedtme

Shay71000 said:


> Can you show me all the settings for reference ?
> So far I have the same as you, but to no effect. I suspect my BIOS is bugged


If you look at your TDC and EDC, why are they set so high? If your going to be overclocking, you have to pick one, not have auto overclocking, then attempt to overclock again by core manually.
Turn off auto overclocking, set pbo to auto/enabled, and then set it up in curve optomizer. The safe sttings are 140 amps, at 30% of 540 amps, your already at 162 amps, 22 amps over limits.
Not usre how safe that is, i could be wrong, but....



















EDIT: I thought in all fairness, i should post a pic of my Ryzen master running CB20 for a true comparison.


----------



## Shay71000

I'm happy to say my issue is now resolved !
The BIOS was indeed bugged for me ; I had to first boot with PBO 'Disabled', than restart the computer, re-enter the BIOS and only then set it to 'Advanced'.
Doesn't seem like an isolated issue too (see the quoted post)

Anyway, now I hit 22103 in R23 MC, and 1604 in SC. (with a very slight undervolt that I will be pushing further)
Do you guys put your scalar to Manual ? I wonder what that setting means exactly.



> I had that problem first time I tried it on this BIOS, then I set the curve optimizer, then disabled PBO, curve optimizer was still apparently doing its thing, then re-enabled PBO, set to 'Advanced', selected 'Motherboard', left a 0 for all limits, set scalar to 3X (now at 2X), and now things are just groovy. It's also the first time I've actually ever seen PBO work... ever.


----------



## chispy

Hey guys , what has been your experience clocking fclk with the new Agesa and latest bios for the Taichi x570 ? has the fclk overclocking improved like to 1933~2000 fclk ? I have not run my Taichi x570 in a while since i'm waiting for a better Bios that improves fclk overclocking.


----------



## MarT2

Hi all! Anybody tried the new x570 Taichi razer edition? What do you think about it?


----------



## Haenger

MarT2 said:


> Hi all! Anybody tried the new x570 Taichi razer edition? What do you think about it?


I love it 
But i think it's just better because the RGB is controlled by Razer Software


----------



## Wickedtme

Haenger said:


> I love it
> But i think it's just better because the RGB is controlled by Razer Software


This is only for that version of the motherboard, not the standard Taichi right? Or is it usable? Now im curious, lol


----------



## ivaneza

chispy said:


> Hey guys , what has been your experience clocking fclk with the new Agesa and latest bios for the Taichi x570 ? has the fclk overclocking improved like to 1933~2000 fclk ? I have not run my Taichi x570 in a while since i'm waiting for a better Bios that improves fclk overclocking.


All good mate.. mem training smoother and way better, FCLK goes up to 2100++ (more than 2033 is very low/slow/buggy based on my experience, sweet spot 2000-2033).. 4600+ 14-13-13 was smooth, 4666 14-13-13 requires lot of training when POST, you have to try try and try (hopefully next BIOS will solve it, obviusly Taichi has no problem run 4666 14-13-13, GB3 run very smooth tough).. looks like new agesa need more vcore on same frequency compared to previous agesa


----------



## Miiksu

ivaneza said:


> All good mate.. mem training smoother and way better, FCLK goes up to 2100++ (more than 2033 is very low slow/buggy based on my experience, sweet spot 2000-2033).. 4600+ 14-13-13 was smooth, 4666 14-13-13 requires lot of training when POST, you have to try try and try (hopefully next BIOS will solve it, obviusly Taichi has no problem run 4666 14-13-13, GB3 run very smooth tough).. looks like new agesa need more vcore on same frequency compared to previous agesa
> View attachment 2474565


Thats nice result  What voltage it requires?


----------



## chispy

ivaneza said:


> All good mate.. mem training smoother and way better, FCLK goes up to 2100++ (more than 2033 is very low/slow/buggy based on my experience, sweet spot 2000-2033).. 4600+ 14-13-13 was smooth, 4666 14-13-13 requires lot of training when POST, you have to try try and try (hopefully next BIOS will solve it, obviusly Taichi has no problem run 4666 14-13-13, GB3 run very smooth tough).. looks like new agesa need more vcore on same frequency compared to previous agesa
> View attachment 2474565


Nice score and thank you very much for your feedback , appreciated it.  . Time for a Bios update and give it a go , will test this week.


----------



## MarT2

Haenger said:


> I love it
> But i think it's just better because the RGB is controlled by Razer Software


I think there are some news, like new VRM, better location of different connectors, X570 chipset fan location, better audio, better LAN... Anybody knows if the memory topology is new too?
I can buy it for about 340€. Should I buy it? Or better go for another motherboards at this price point?

Thanks!


----------



## Miiksu

MarT2 said:


> I think there are some news, like new VRM, better location of different connectors, X570 chipset fan location, better audio, better LAN... Anybody knows if the memory topology is new too?
> I can buy it for about 340€. Should I buy it? Or better go for another motherboards at this price point?
> 
> Thanks!


Probably same as PG Velocita. Upgraded VRM and more LED. Did not see reason to go this mobo for that high price.


----------



## ivaneza

Miiksu said:


> Thats nice result  What voltage it requires?


1.2v on FCLK, 1.95v on Vdimm


----------



## Miiksu

ivaneza said:


> 1.2v on FCLK, 1.95v on Vdimm


That is alot. Hope that was only benchmarking.


----------



## Deteria

Just built a 5950x with G Skill Trident Z Neo 4x16GB 3600 cas 16 ram. Bios 3.80. Everything is running smooth and I'm able to set the XMP profile, but noticed IF is only 1600.
Whenever I set to 1800, it wouldn't boot. Are there other adjustments that need to be made? I see a bunch of posts where people are going higher. Not looking to set records personally, but I just want it to run 1:1. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miiksu

Deteria said:


> Just built a 5950x with G Skill Trident Z Neo 4x16GB 3600 cas 16 ram. Bios 3.80. Everything is running smooth and I'm able to set the XMP profile, but noticed IF is only 1600.
> Whenever I set to 1800, it wouldn't boot. Are there other adjustments that need to be made? I see a bunch of posts where people are going higher. Not looking to set records personally, but I just want it to run 1:1. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Does it boot with default settings? If fclk is set to 1800?


----------



## Deteria

Miiksu said:


> Does it boot with default settings? If fclk is set to 1800?


I basically have everything set to auto. I tweaked some fan settings since the SB fan is very noisy, but when I decided to flip FCLK from Auto to 1800 and reboot, I got BSOD saying some Driver Verification error.

Are you saying don't set the RAM XMP profile and just flip FCLK to 1800?


----------



## Miiksu

Deteria said:


> I basically have everything set to auto. I tweaked some fan settings since the SB fan is very noisy, but when I decided to flip FCLK from Auto to 1800 and reboot, I got BSOD saying some Driver Verification error.
> 
> Are you saying don't set the RAM XMP profile and just flip FCLK to 1800?


Yes. It should work. When you know 1800 or higher will work you can start to tweak memory settings. I used DRAM Calculator for Ryzen to calculate all my settings for PG Velocita. After you get working settings you can tweak them later. I had to set almost every setting before it booted flawlessly and fast. I use only two sticks atm for this mobo. Soon getting back another two sticks so I can finally utilize all dimm slots.


----------



## KedarWolf

Miiksu said:


> Yes. It should work. When you know 1800 or higher will work you can start to tweak memory settings. I used DRAM Calculator for Ryzen to calculate all my settings for PG Velocita. After you get working settings you can tweak them later. I had to set almost every setting before it booted flawlessly and fast. I use only two sticks atm for this mobo. Soon getting back another two sticks so I can finally utilize all dimm slots.


Just so you know, almost all X570 boards are Daisy Chain ad two sticks of RAM work better than four, preferably two sticks of Dual Rank RAM like 2x16GB b-die RAM.


----------



## Deteria

Miiksu said:


> Yes. It should work. When you know 1800 or higher will work you can start to tweak memory settings. I used DRAM Calculator for Ryzen to calculate all my settings for PG Velocita. After you get working settings you can tweak them later. I had to set almost every setting before it booted flawlessly and fast. I use only two sticks atm for this mobo. Soon getting back another two sticks so I can finally utilize all dimm slots.


Ok it does work when I manually set RAM to 3600 and Fabric to 1800. Timings are all on Auto, so it's in windows at 26-25-25-58-85-1T right now. Going to try tightening it back down to factory 16-19-19-19-58-85-1T


----------



## Deteria

Tightening timings back to XMP doesn't work. Getting BSOD again after UEFI.


----------



## RooksIsFun

@Deteria Running 4 x 16gb can be hard on the memory controller. I have had a tough time working with 4x16 gskill 3200 cl14 b-die and after a lot of experimenting, I settled on 3600mem 1800fclk with looser than advertised timings at 22 20 20 40 60 288 1T GDM with 1.52V. This only wants to work stable with SOC and VDD voltages on auto which the x570 taichi likes to set as SOC 1.18v, VDDG 1.1 VDDP 1.1, which seems a bit high but it is 1000% memtest stable plus a few other stress tests. DRAM calculator was not much help for me either as running 4 sticks is more dependent on the chips memory controller. Bumping the DRAM voltage a bit might help get your timings tighter, try 1.4/1.45 and walking the timings down slowly using 2T. Once you get to where you want you can try dropping the voltage until it is unstable.


----------



## Miiksu

Deteria said:


> Ok it does work when I manually set RAM to 3600 and Fabric to 1800. Timings are all on Auto, so it's in windows at 26-25-25-58-85-1T right now. Going to try tightening it back down to factory 16-19-19-19-58-85-1T


Did you set manually sub settings too? Try dram calculator. I give my settings after I get the two dimms back. In two weeks I have something to share.


----------



## Deteria

Miiksu said:


> Did you set manually sub settings too? Try dram calculator. I give my settings after I get the two dimms back. In two weeks I have something to share.


I tried using DRAM calc, but even with some / all recommended settings, it wouldn't post.
I edited the voltage on that main OC Tweaker screen manually (Soc/Uncore OC Voltage (VID),CLD0 VDDP Voltage Control, CLD0 VDDG CCD / IOD).
Is that the spot to adjust SOC / VDDG / VDDP? I noticed some of those are also in the External Voltage Settings / LLC.


----------



## foxx1337

Deteria said:


> Is that the spot to adjust SOC / VDDG / VDDP? I noticed some of those are also in the External Voltage Settings / LLC.


SOC is ignored. The Value from External Voltage is the real one. Take care as the SOC LLC goes to 1 by default when you make changes. Just set it yourself to 3.


----------



## knbs_81

Solved. WIFI driver from Asrock site, and not from Intel.

_Someone use the WiFi on this mobo to make an acces point to use the internet connection for mobile phone? (windows 10 mobile hotspot)_

_I always get no internet connection message on my iphone _

_New drivers, also new chipset drivers installed, WIFI is working the phone can connect, but still no internet _


----------



## Deteria

foxx1337 said:


> SOC is ignored. The Value from External Voltage is the real one. Take care as the SOC LLC goes to 1 by default when you make changes. Just set it yourself to 3.


I'll need to try that. Sorry I'm a bit new to all this overclocking and I am a bit confused as in Ryzen Master, I'm just on default voltage settings and it says:

VDDCR SOC = 1.2
CLDO VDDP = 1.0979
CLDO VDDG CCD = 1.1481
CLDO VDDG IOD = 1.0979

1usmus RAM Calculator suggests

VDDCR SOC = 1.05
CLDO VDDP = 0.95
CLDO VDDG CCD = 1
CLDO VDDG IOD = 1

So me not being able to even reboot after the 1usmus calc settings is because of the SOC LLC not set to 3? I'm guessing RAM calc wants lower voltage than stock for stability? I thought it would want more power for stability at cost of more heat. I sort of figured it would at least boot into Windows and crash randomly vs me saving/exiting bios and hanging at a black screen.


----------



## foxx1337

Deteria said:


> So me not being able to even reboot after the 1usmus calc settings is because of the SOC LLC not set to 3?


No. Probably the reason is a weaker IO die that requires higher voltage.

1usmus is not in the best relations with AMD right now, but it wouldn't surprise me for him to have received a handpicked Ryzen 3000 sample with which he arrived to the values he typed in Dram Calculator. Those values are not based on a single system, they're based on multiple systems from other "reputable" overclockers he knows from the community, who also wouldn't surprise me to have received handpicked AMD processors with extraordinary CCDs and IODs.


----------



## necromalice

x570 phantom gaming 4 here. i recently updated my bios to the beta3.85 (1.1.9.0) and now for some reason my maxamum vram voltage is capped at 1.45, i have been using this board for a year and a half over half a dozen bios updates and before now i was always able to set vdimm above 1.5v, now i cant even atempt to ruin my old b-die overclocks because of this new voltage cap.am i able to flash back an older bios revision like 1.1.0.0D to get back the ability to set my dram voltage above 1.5 again or will going back to an earlier version brick the board?


----------



## Wickedtme

New Bios out 4.0 

1. Update AMD AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.0
2. Support Resizable-BAR option
3. Optimize X570 chipset fan curve and also support Semi-Passive mode 

4.0


----------



## ziocomposite

Wickedtme said:


> New Bios out 4.0
> 
> 1. Update AMD AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.0
> 2. Support Resizable-BAR option
> 3. Optimize X570 chipset fan curve and also support Semi-Passive mode
> 
> 4.0


Let us know how it goes . I tried 3.91 Saturday and my pc threw it up lol. Had to go do a windows restore point. Won't be able to try until the weekend again

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wickedtme

ziocomposite said:


> Let us know how it goes . I tried 3.91 Saturday and my pc threw it up lol. Had to go do a windows restore point. Won't be able to try until the weekend again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Installed it, and was amazed I could boot at 1900 FLCK, super happy about that, but now it wont see my NVME.
Disconnected all other drives, still nothing, not sure whats going on.


EDIT: Did a hard bios reset and nvme is back, now to test fclk 1900 and beyond lol


----------



## Wickedtme

ziocomposite said:


> Let us know how it goes . I tried 3.91 Saturday and my pc threw it up lol. Had to go do a windows restore point. Won't be able to try until the weekend again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Ok, well this is very strange, on full bios reset, my NVME comes back, but as soon as i make a change to anything in memory overclocking, it reboots to bios and no NVME present.
I just tried it with the xmp settings, and i made it to windows. Very strange behaviour, not even sure how memory settings and nvme drive are connected?
Any ideals what might be wrong?


----------



## Deteria

Wickedtme said:


> Ok, well this is very strange, on full bios reset, my NVME comes back, but as soon as i make a change to anything in memory overclocking, it reboots to bios and no NVME present.
> I just tried it with the xmp settings, and i made it to windows. Very strange behaviour, not even sure how memory settings and nvme drive are connected?
> Any ideals what might be wrong?


I have that issue on 3.80 when trying to OC. I'm having a difficult time getting FCLK to run 1:1 and when it locks up, I reset the bios, boot back into bios, and I find my NVME to be missing until I power off and back on.


----------



## Wickedtme

Deteria said:


> I have that issue on 3.80 when trying to OC. I'm having a difficult time getting FCLK to run 1:1 and when it locks up, I reset the bios, boot back into bios, and I find my NVME to be missing until I power off and back on.


Yes, its really strange, now my problem is, ive set up everything for 3800 Mhz, set mem and fclk to 1900, but i get this for some reason after a reboot.
It keep setting fclk to 949,8 Mhz????


----------



## Wickedtme

Ok, well it has gotten better in Bios 4.0. I am now able to get 3733Mhz working with the proper fclk setting of 1867Mhz.
Much better performance at that speed, now i will see if i can tighten up those settings.
I will report back after some tweaking.


----------



## Wickedtme

The plot thickens, im running this stable at 1.5V on the dram, which this ram loves anyways. I have to say this update from AMD is much better then what weve seen in a while. I was not able to run FLCK at 1900Mhz, but i really didnt try that hard, switched to 3733 and it booted, then i just played around and fine tuned my mem.
3733 @ 14-14-14-14-28-42 Crazy stuff.


----------



## ziocomposite

Nicely done wicked. I honestly think latency wise that's basically on par with 3800/1900 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wickedtme

ziocomposite said:


> Nicely done wicked. I honestly think latency wise that's basically on par with 3800/1900
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## foxx1337

P4.00 is the first UEFI where I can do 1900 MHz FCLK on my 3900X without recoverable WHEA errors.

I'm currently running 4x16 Gb at 18-19(-19)-19-39-655 1T GDM off and the IOD just ... does it. I'm even just doing 1.1v VSOC with LLC3, 0.9v VDDP, 1.0v VDDG CCD and 1.05v VDDG IOD. Just... wow.

L.E. it's not.
L.L.E. it actually might be, with 1.025v VDDG IOD


----------



## Kildar

Wickedtme said:


> New Bios out 4.0
> 
> 1. Update AMD AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.0
> 2. Support Resizable-BAR option
> 3. Optimize X570 chipset fan curve and also support Semi-Passive mode
> 
> 4.0


Nice! I wonder when we will get a bios update based on this AGESA for the X570 PG Velocita?
The 1.53 beta bios based on 1.1.9.0 screwed up my ability to hit 1900 FCLK.


----------



## RooksIsFun

*Adventures in overclocking 4x16GB 3200 CL14 B-Die on the Taichi with a Ryzen 3700X*

I flashed the 4.0 bios to see if it would bring any more headroom or stability to my RAM overclock and for fun since I have a couple of hours to play around. I have an older kit of GSkill 64GB 4x16 3200 cl 14 b-die that has never worked well with my 3700x. This is somewhat to be expected since it is an older kit and running four dual rank sticks on my not so great 3700x memory controller, but I use the 64GB for work and like to tinker with it. If I just run 2 sticks I can push it to 3800 mclk 1900 fclk with tight timings so I know the kit and CPU can push dual channel dual rank setup pretty well. I didn't long term test stability since I was not planning to run the kit as 32GB. 

*XMP (not quite)*
With 4 sticks the system won't make it into Windows (3200/1600 14 14 14 34 CR1 with tight sub-timings) because it makes the memory controller freak out. 3000/1500 1:1:1 14 12 12 26 CR1 GDM was stable but a big hit to R/W and Latency. 









Setting 3200MT and tight timings with other settings on Auto (soc, vddt, vddp, vram, fclk) it runs no problem but the mclk:fclk:uclk is de-synced and takes a big latency hit. With these settings and a vram bump it will run this up to 3600MTs and get close to 70ns of latency with decent read/write, but I don't like the desync.









3600:1733:900 - 14 14 14 28 CR1 - Stable - Better R/W and ALtency than 3000 cl14









On 3.80 I did some tweaking and was running 3600/1800 22 20 20 40 CR1 GDM, which are awful timings for this kit, but it was maxing out read/write and scoring sub 70ns in Aida. Performance in Premiere and Vray was good and rock stable even saw ~5 fps increase in Cyberpunk. 









Running 4 sticks does increase temps without direct active cooling and I would see the center sticks going over 50C in games and heavy loads, but it was stable over 600% memtest and a lot of Aida/Prime95 and everyday workloads. But I just can't help to tinker...

*3600/1800 Timings*
The same settings run fine on 4.00, but just like 3.80 if I change the CAS below 22 it will either not make it to bios or windows or just have really flaky performance and errors. However, I can push pretty much every other timing a lot further. 22 14 14 14 28 CR1 GDM @1.5V will boot and run benchmarks but without a lot of vram it starts throwing errors in Memtest, Aida, Prime95. It also starts to get pretty hot >55C which adds to the instability. 









I added an 80mm Noctua fan blowing directly on the RAM (not pretty but functional) and temps are back below 40C under load (~36 average) and in testing is stable over 500% memtest at 22 15 15 30 CR1 GDM 1.525V. 









I am currently running it at 3600/1800 22 16 16 16 32 CR1 GDM 1.5V (1.15SOC - just what it likes, 1.05vddt vddp) just to lower the voltage a little an make sure it's stable for heavy workloads. Aida scores are looking good, nothing special, but for all the trouble of 4x16GB b-die on this 3700x I am happy with it (for now). Any lowering of CAS won't boot (21 does but is not stable) but with all the other timings tightened based on 1usmus DRAM Calc and watching way too much Buildzoid seems to make up for it.









*Subtimings for reference*









Hope this might be helpful as a starting place for anyone trying to run four sticks ok b-die on the x570 Taichi. I am curious to upgrade the CPU to a 5950X sometime in the next year and see if that opens up any more headroom for the RAM.


----------



## boopabloop

4.00 seems about as good as 3.91. Curve optimizer gets me 4.65 all-core (+500 over stock) and 5.00 single (same as stock), but I still can't get 1900 FCLK out of the box (1867 boots but is unstable). I guess I'll start turning some dials, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Shay71000

Hi guys. I'm looking for some guidance on overclocking my F4-3600C16D-32GTZR sticks. I'm on the P3.80 Bios, Ryzen 9 5900X, with :
1.42 Volts on the RAM
16 - 16 - 16 - 16 - 34 
tfaw : 28
trfc : 258 

Getting around 62ns in latency tests which I find to be a tad high ?

Thanks for the help !


----------



## KedarWolf

Shay71000 said:


> Hi guys. I'm looking for some guidance on overclocking my F4-3600C16D-32GTZR sticks. I'm on the P3.80 Bios, Ryzen 9 5900X, with :
> 1.42 Volts on the RAM
> 16 - 16 - 16 - 16 - 34
> tfaw : 28
> trfc : 258
> 
> Getting around 62ns in latency tests which I find to be a tad high ?
> 
> Thanks for the help !


You have in BIOS your mem synced 1:1? Likely not, it'll cause high latency.

Same RAM.


----------



## Shay71000

KedarWolf said:


> You have in BIOS your mem synced 1:1? Likely not, it'll cause high latency.
> 
> Same RAM.
> 
> View attachment 2476577


Yes my RAM is running 1:1. You do have a MB that handles memory OC much better though.
What voltage are you running your DIMMs at ?


----------



## gucci904




----------



## Wickedtme

gucci904 said:


> View attachment 2476611


Crazy isnt it, i couldnt believe i got mine to 3733 at same timings. New agesa is much better.


----------



## HowYesNo

how stable is the latest 4.00 BIOS? got ryzen 3700x, now at 3.00, should I upgrade?
also how does: 3. Optimize X570 chipset fan curve and also support Semi-Passive mode, work?
thanks.


----------



## Wickedtme

HowYesNo said:


> how stable is the latest 4.00 BIOS? got ryzen 3700x, now at 3.00, should I upgrade?
> also how does: 3. Optimize X570 chipset fan curve and also support Semi-Passive mode, work?
> thanks.


A lot of the time, people will recomend staying at a lower numbered bios because of the CPU you are using also being older, but new features are being added all the time, as well as stability updates.
This bios includes resizble bar for allowing the cpu to access GPU memory, which is very beneficial, but is it only for 5000 series CPU's?
Its been a very stable bios for me, but im running a 5800X, so maybe do some research to see if anybody has used resizable bar with 3000 series CPU's.

Found this on first search:

Smart Access Memory on Zen 2 CPUs - The Power of Resizable Bar! | Conclusion - Smart Access Memory works on Zen 2! | GPU & Displays


----------



## Miiksu

I recommend to update. Works perfeclty with PG Velocita and 3950X. Semi-passive is a nice feature to have.


----------



## ziocomposite

HowYesNo said:


> how stable is the latest 4.00 BIOS? got ryzen 3700x, now at 3.00, should I upgrade?
> also how does: 3. Optimize X570 chipset fan curve and also support Semi-Passive mode, work?
> thanks.


Not on the newest yet but if you do decide to give it a go.

1. Save your current settings in both the bios and take pictures of settings such as timings, voltage, fans, etc.

2. Save a file of the current bios in case you decide to revert.

3. Good Luck!


----------



## DS20X

I've got a question about the x570 Taichi Razer edition memory if anyone can answer. 

I just got this board and a 5900X the memory is Crucial Ballistix CL16 BL2K16G36C16U4B 

When I have both sticks installed in A2 and B2 slots I can only run the memory at 2666 speed on any of the bios versions including the latest, 1.4.

Here's the odd thing-with 1 stick installed in either A2 or B2 I can run that 1 16gb module at 3600mhz with the XMP profile or by just setting the memory to 3600mhz without using XMP and upping the dram voltage to 1.35

Obviously I want to use all 32gb at 3600 but every time I try I get what looks like a F9 debug code. 

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Wickedtme

DS20X said:


> I've got a question about the x570 Taichi Razer edition memory if anyone can answer.
> 
> I just got this board and a 5900X the memory is Crucial Ballistix CL16 BL2K16G36C16U4B
> 
> When I have both sticks installed in A2 and B2 slots I can only run the memory at 2666 speed on any of the bios versions including the latest, 1.4.
> 
> Here's the odd thing-with 1 stick installed in either A2 or B2 I can run that 1 16gb module at 3600mhz with the XMP profile or by just setting the memory to 3600mhz without using XMP and upping the dram voltage to 1.35
> 
> Obviously I want to use all 32gb at 3600 but every time I try I get what looks like a F9 debug code.
> 
> Can anyone help with this?


Did you try the xmp settings using each stick to see if both of them will do XMP 3600? Also, check with CPUZ if they are single rank or dual rank, there seems to be a lot of confusion on these stick, wether they are dual or single. 2 dual rank sticks would be optimal for Ryzen 5900X. These seem to be Micron memory, not sure how high you can go for dram voltage, you could try bumping them up to 1.4V~1.45V, which should help stabalize them a little.


----------



## Wickedtme

*Clock Tuner for Ryzen 2.0*

Its finally available, played a little, need to read up more, but just running diagnostics, found out i had a golden sample, cool.
Version 2.1, coming in the future, will do curve optimizer, plus as Yuri says, "add some more unique features that will allow even more features and performance without threatening the CPU or the motherboard ". 

CTR 2.0 RC3


----------



## TBYC

Hi guys,
I'm looking for a recommendation settings to run my 5950x @ fixed 4.1. For some reason, it is idling at 4.6+ @45C, my specs:

ASRock X570 TAICHI WIFI (BIOS version: 4.00)
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 - ASUS TUF GAMING OC
AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core 3.4GHz
EVGA SuperNOVA 850W G5 Gold
G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200MHz 3200 MHz (max speed) 32GB (2 X 16 GB)
The bios is running on Performance Standard mode, any light action will trigger the CPU to swing between 4.7+ and 3.8+ and 4.9+ (with < 4% CPU load), which agitates the temperatures (50C to 80C)/fans spinning (I have all fans on Silent Mode btw). If I switch the bios to Energy mode, then the CPU is stuck at 2.7 with no scaling. So I'm not sure where the problem comes from.

I tried to manually OC the CPU @4.0 @1.15V before (idle temp @35C and 60% CPU load @55C which is ideal temperature for me), but I ran into an issue, where if the PC goes to sleep and waken up, there's a frame lag issue in all my games, resetting the PC would fix it.


----------



## HowYesNo

TBYC said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for a recommendation settings to run my 5950x @ fixed 4.1. For some reason, it is idling at 4.6+ @45C, my specs:
> 
> ASRock X570 TAICHI WIFI (BIOS version: 4.00)
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 - ASUS TUF GAMING OC
> AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-Core 3.4GHz
> EVGA SuperNOVA 850W G5 Gold
> G.SKILL TridentZ RGB 3200MHz 3200 MHz (max speed) 32GB (2 X 16 GB)
> *The bios is running on Performance mode*, any light action will trigger the CPU to swing between 4.7+ and 3.8+ and 4.9+ (with < 4% CPU load), which agitates the temperatures (50C to 80C)/fans spinning (I have all fans on Silent Mode btw). If I switch the bios to Energy mode, then the CPU is stuck at 2.7 with no scaling. So I'm not sure where the problem comes from.
> 
> I tried to manually OC the CPU @4.0 @1.15V before (idle temp @35C and 60% CPU load @55C which is ideal temperature for me), but I ran into an issue, where if the PC goes to sleep and waken up, there's a frame lag issue in all my games, resetting the PC would fix it.


Where is this option Performance mode in bios? Is it only in the latest version 4.00, and for ryzen 5x00? I am on 3.00 don't have it.


----------



## Haenger

I think i‘ll have it stable very soon


----------



## DS20X

Wickedtme said:


> Did you try the xmp settings using each stick to see if both of them will do XMP 3600? Also, check with CPUZ if they are single rank or dual rank, there seems to be a lot of confusion on these stick, wether they are dual or single. 2 dual rank sticks would be optimal for Ryzen 5900X. These seem to be Micron memory, not sure how high you can go for dram voltage, you could try bumping them up to 1.4V~1.45V, which should help stabalize them a little.


I had them in an X370 board before this and they showed as dual rank.
I have not tried doing XMP on each stick individually. That seems like a good place to start. If that doesn't work then I'll try upping the voltage and see if that works.
Thanks for the suggestions!
Edit: in the X370 Taichi board I had these were stable at 3400mhz, would boot to Win10 at 3600mhz but that was an unstable speed on that board, with crashes whenever the system was under a higher workload.


----------



## TBYC

HowYesNo said:


> Where is this option Performance mode in bios? Is it only in the latest version 4.00, and for ryzen 5x00? I am on 3.00 don't have it.


It's available in the MotherboardUltility software, you can download from asrock


----------



## HowYesNo

TBYC said:


> It's available in the MotherboardUltility software, you can download from asrock


In A-Tuning utility??? for that only changes windows power options. Just checked. performance mode sets windows power option to High performance., I use 1usmus Ryzen universal.


----------



## TBYC

HowYesNo said:


> In A-Tuning utility??? for that only changes windows power options. Just checked. performance mode sets windows power option to High performance., I use 1usmus Ryzen universal.


Yes, that's the one. I guess I didn't know what it does exactly. And I was setting it Standard mode actually and not Performance.


----------



## DS20X

Wickedtme said:


> Did you try the xmp settings using each stick to see if both of them will do XMP 3600? Also, check with CPUZ if they are single rank or dual rank, there seems to be a lot of confusion on these stick, wether they are dual or single. 2 dual rank sticks would be optimal for Ryzen 5900X. These seem to be Micron memory, not sure how high you can go for dram voltage, you could try bumping them up to 1.4V~1.45V, which should help stabalize them a little.



Each stick will run the xmp settings at 3600mhz. But when I put both memory modules in either a2, b2 or a1, b1, I run into the F9 code again.
Despite trying 1.4, 1.45 and 1.5v for the memory, I can not get it to run above 3000mhz with both sticks installed. I tried another set of memory listed as being compatible with the mb and ran into the same problem; one stick inserted and it runs at xmp profile speeds but with both inserted and trying xmp at 3600mhz I get the F9 code again. 
According to CPUZ these are dual rank modules.
This happens with every bios for the mb that's been released so far. IDK what else to try at this point.


----------



## Wickedtme

DS20X said:


> Each stick will run the xmp settings at 3600mhz. But when I put both memory modules in either a2, b2 or a1, b1, I run into the F9 code again.
> Despite trying 1.4, 1.45 and 1.5v for the memory, I can not get it to run above 3000mhz with both sticks installed. I tried another set of memory listed as being compatible with the mb and ran into the same problem; one stick inserted and it runs at xmp profile speeds but with both inserted and trying xmp at 3600mhz I get the F9 code again.
> According to CPUZ these are dual rank modules.
> This happens with every bios for the mb that's been released so far. IDK what else to try at this point.


At this point, it could very well be the motherboard is acting up. Do you know anybody using gskill B-die memory with an xmp of 3600? Would be a great test, it seems weird they will run 1 at a time no problem, yet once 2 are in, its a no go. One more thing to try, reset the bios to defaults. Reboot into windows, the restart again and flash the bios to 4.0. Then try it. If your flashing the bios at 3000Mhz, and theres an error, it could affect the bios instal and memory learning algorythm would be impacted. This is just a guess of course, and the only reason i am saying to try this, is because this is what fixed all of my USB dropping errors i was getting after a few bios updates.


----------



## Kha

Wickedtme said:


> The plot thickens, im running this stable at 1.5V on the dram, which this ram loves anyways. I have to say this update from AMD is much better then what weve seen in a while. I was not able to run FLCK at 1900Mhz, but i really didnt try that hard, switched to 3733 and it booted, then i just played around and fine tuned my mem.
> 3733 @ 14-14-14-14-28-42 Crazy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475798
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475799


Hello, why is your latency so bad ? I saw you had 60ns+ at 16-16-16-32 and 57ns at cl14. At cl16 with same speed, a Gigabyte Master has 55 ns and at cl14, around 53. Is latency a problem with Taichi boards or I am missing something here?

I notice same thing at user @Haenger , he has ~55 ns at 2000 cl16. At this frequency he should've been under 53 ns easily with his timings.

No ill intent, I am asking because I am on the market for a B550 Taichi Razer so I know virtually nothing about ASRock boards.


----------



## Wickedtme

Kha said:


> Hello, why is your latency so bad ? I saw you had 60ns+ at 16-16-1632 and 57 now at cl14. At cl16 with same speed, a Gigabyte Master has 55 ns and at cl14, around 53. Is latency a problem with Taichi boards or I am missing something here?
> 
> I notice same thing at user @Haenger , he has ~55 ns at 2000 cl16. At this frequency he should've been under 53 ns easily with his timings.
> 
> No ill intent, I am asking because I am on the market for a B550 Taichi Razer so I know virtually nothing about AsRock boards.


On the last ryzen processors, the 3000 series, the magic number for latency was to get below 63ns in aida, the 63 club lol, i think its the way aida64 measures it. here is a run with passmark, and with programs open.


----------



## Kha

Wickedtme said:


> On the last ryzen processors, the 3000 series, the magic number for latency was to get below 63ns in aida, the 63 club lol, i think its the way aida64 measures it. here is a run with passmark, and with programs open.
> 
> View attachment 2477539


Well, I do know this, since I owned a 3900x before, but this doesn't change the fact ASRock appears to have a problem with latency, at least for this X570 Taichi model. I mean, all of the Aida64 screenshots I am seeing in this thread are horribly slow compared to Gigabyte and MSI, something is really off here.


----------



## Kha

Also, what's wrong with the Level 3 Cache performance, it's also insane low, almost 1/2 of what they should normally be.


----------



## Wickedtme

Kha said:


> Well, I do know this, since I owned a 3900x before, but this doesn't change the fact ASRock appears to have a problem with latency, at least for this X570 Taichi model. I mean, all of the Aida64 screenshots I am seeing in this thread are horribly slow compared to Gigabyte and MSI, something is really off here.


Im curious about this now, i would have to see what aida 64 runs look like on those boards.
heres another test, which i do not like at all, but it is what it is.


----------



## Wickedtme

Kha said:


> Also, what's wrong with the Level 3 Cache performance, it's also insane low, almost 1/2 of what they should normally be.


Yest in most benchmarks, Ryzen eats Intel for breakfast, with Intel having lower latencies in ram (skylake not so much). I think if you look back at your 3600 you had, you will see that a latency in aida of 70 to 80 was the norm. remember that Ryzen doesnt work the same way as Intel cpu's. Most benchmark programs were designed with Intel in mind, not Ryzen, so the actual benchmarks will be very different. My point being, try a 5800X with an RTX3080 and then you will see the real world difference, not the benchmark difference. When i see my computer running a highly intensive CPU/GPU game, and seeing my CPU/GPU temps running full steam at low 60's at 4K resolution, i smile.


----------



## Kha

Wickedtme said:


> Yest in most benchmarks, Ryzen eats Intel for breakfast, with Intel having lower latencies in ram (skylake not so much). I think if you look back at your 3600 you had, you will see that a latency in aida of 70 to 80 was the norm. remember that Ryzen doesnt work the same way as Intel cpu's. Most benchmark programs were designed with Intel in mind, not Ryzen, so the actual benchmarks will be very different. My point being, try a 5800X with an RTX3080 and then you will see the real world difference, not the benchmark difference. When i see my computer running a highly intensive CPU/GPU game, and seeing my CPU/GPU temps running full steam at low 60's at 4K resolution, i smile.


But I have a 5900x lol, I am trying to tell you that YOUR Aida64 values are really bad compared to other people who have same CPU but a different motherboard. Go look in the Gigabyte Aorus X570 thread and you will see the difference I am talking about.


----------



## ziocomposite

Kha said:


> But I have a 5900x lol, I am trying to tell you that YOUR Aida64 values are really bad compared to other people who have same CPU but a different motherboard. Go look in the Gigabyte Aorus X570 thread and you will see the difference I am talking about.


Please share the links to the Aidas results for easier comparison lol

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kha

ziocomposite said:


> Please share the links to the Aidas results for easier comparison lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziocomposite

Kha said:


> View attachment 2477573


Thanks! I believe wicked has a 5800x 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Rafi

Kha said:


> Well, I do know this, since I owned a 3900x before, but this doesn't change the fact ASRock appears to have a problem with latency, at least for this X570 Taichi model. I mean, all of the Aida64 screenshots I am seeing in this thread are horribly slow compared to Gigabyte and MSI, something is really off here.


That why may be ?they never have whea with high fclk, just gussing.


----------



## Kha

dr.Rafi said:


> That why may be ?they never have whea with high fclk, just gussing.


Dunno, it may be related to many factors, including bad memory timings. Hopefully it's just that.


----------



## dr.Rafi

Kha said:


> Dunno, it may be related to many factors, including bad memory timings. Hopefully it's just that.


also some 5000 series cpus slow down when push over 1900 fclk, or when super tight timming on 1900 fclk give less results than fclk loose timing i tested 3 5950x, 1 5900x one of the 5950x was doing that even whea when using same vsoc like others (1.12) to remove whea @1900 i have to use 1.14+ vsoc so i sold that already ,while the other 2 iam using 1.1 volt vsoc for daily use


----------



## Wickedtme

Kha said:


> View attachment 2477573












From AMD:


> “This is an expected result. Client workloads do very little pure writing, so the CCD/IOD link is 32B/cycle while reading and 16B/cycle for writing. This allowed us to save power and area inside the package to spend on other, more beneficial areas for tangible performance benefits.”


"In short, the pathway from the chiplet to the memory controller for the write data has been cut in half. This explains why it wasn’t noticeable when testing the Ryzen 9 3900X since it has two pathways to the controller, one from each chiplet so the results appeared normal. It was apparent from all the testing that this decision on the part of AMD had no noticeable effect on expected performance."

Same thing applies to the new 5000 series. We have one chiplet able to access the i/o die, while anything above 8 cores uses 2 chiplets able to access the i/o die simultaneously allow for higher numbers. No real differance in real world applications, only benchmarks. The low ammount of writes is reflected in the copy result, which is much higher, basically double the bandwidth. The latencies from the other board you posted is pretty much the same as mine, so latency is not affected.


----------



## cdogthejedi

1st time poster, long time follower...

My current build:

Asrock X570 Taichi(4.0 BIOS, prepared for 5800x)
AMD Ryzen 3700x(having issues) w/Wraith Cooler
G.Skill DDR4-3600(F4-3600C16-8GTZNC)(XMP Profile)
Corsair RMX RM850x
EVGA RTX 2080 XC Gaming

So recently starting getting the freeze then restart and the following errors while under load/gaming:

*A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 4

The details view of this entry contains further information.*

Followed up with Prime95 found the following:
*FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4965414062, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.*

Ran CTR and found the following:
*Step# 2
8:42:13 PM: WHEA-counter: 1
8:42:13 PM: CCX1 (125): 4050 MHz, 1244 mV OC+
8:42:13 PM: CCX2 (140): 4050 MHz, 1244 mV OC+
8:42:14 PM: Stress test #1 started...
8:42:18 PM: CPU Vdroop: 2.7 % temperature: 60.4°
8:42:48 PM: CCX2 overclocking failure detected!
8:42:48 PM: Thread# 14 fall down!
8:42:49 PM: Stress test stopped.*

So I have set the clock to the CTR recommended:
*8:42:50 PM: CCX1 (125): 4050 MHz, 1244 mV OC=
8:42:50 PM: CCX2 (140): 4025 MHz, 1244 mV OC=*

Even with that I have gotten the WHEA error, but not as frequent.

I feel that RMA is in order for the 3700x. Thoughts?


----------



## cdogthejedi

The above brings me to the next question...

I want to upgrade my 3700x to a 5800x with a NZXT Z73 Kraken AIO. With my current setup anyone see any issues with this upgrade? Or have a similar build that has had a good experience?


----------



## Wickedtme

cdogthejedi said:


> The above brings me to the next question...
> 
> I want to upgrade my 3700x to a 5800x with a NZXT Z73 Kraken AIO. With my current setup anyone see any issues with this upgrade? Or have a similar build that has had a good experience?


Ive got the 5800X with the kraken 62, pretty much the same cooling for the price. If you look at buying, id recomend the Z63, as its much cheaper, and like i said, pretty much the same results as the Z73, but cheaper. The krakens seem to be champs at cooling Ryzens last 2 gens.

PS usually whea errors are caused by overclocking your cpu and it not being stable, if at stock settings in the bios its working, then it just means you have a chip that wont play nice.


----------



## cdogthejedi

Thanks! The WHEA error occurs on non-OC and OC....I failed the silicon lottery as well, bronze rated on that 3700x. I went with the Z73 for the triple fans in my gigantic case(Thermaltake View 71 TG RGB) and have a nice spot for it on the back and leaving my already installed fans where they are....


----------



## foxx1337

If you're getting the WHEA error at stock (Infinity Fabric 1600 MHz, no PBO) and before the system reboots, it's a sign the processor is deffective and you should file a warranty claim.


----------



## Wickedtme

cdogthejedi said:


> Thanks! The WHEA error occurs on non-OC and OC....I failed the silicon lottery as well, bronze rated on that 3700x. I went with the Z73 for the triple fans in my gigantic case(Thermaltake View 71 TG RGB) and have a nice spot for it on the back and leaving my already installed fans where they are....


That case is a beast, i know, i had one lol Ive since changed over to a Phantek 500A because i wanted a smaller case, in return i got incredible air flow, and cooling. Also, i like my GPU vertically mounted, and in the thermaltake case, it was too close to the glass front plate and caused my gpu temps to rise, with the new case, it is not a problem.
I think you may want to put in a warranty claim with AMD and see what they say, like the other user Foxx said, if its at default in the bios, you shouldnt be getting anymore whea errors.


----------



## Kha

Guys, what can you tell me about that 5F error code ? 
Did you encountered it with your boards and if so, how you fixed it ?


----------



## Wickedtme

Kha said:


> Guys, what can you tell me about that 5F error code ?
> Did you encountered it with your boards and if so, how you fixed it ?


Ive never had that code, this is what it says "5F - Reserved for future AMI error codes "

List of Dr Debug BIOS Codes


----------



## HowYesNo

how do I oc 3700X using ccx overclocking in BIOS (v3.0)
I tried to set clocks to numbers I get in CTR, but it won't boot.
others settings in need to dial in???


----------



## gianga

Hello everybody

where can I find VDDG and VDDP 
Bios 3.80 Taichi x570

Thx


----------



## HalTol77

Hi, i need help.
I only changed the motherboard, The processor and memory have not changed.
gigabyte x570 aorus pro -> asrock x570 taichi razer edition.

And now I can't overclock the memory at 3800, although everything was overclocked on the old board.

gigabyte x570 aorus pro

On Asrock x570 taichi RE, I cannot start at 3800 (even with more generous timings),
with timings from Gigabyte, the maximum starts at 3600 in Asrock x570 taichi RE.

Where is the secret in overclocking memory Asrock x570?


----------



## Wickedtme

HalTol77 said:


> Hi, i need help.
> I only changed the motherboard, The processor and memory have not changed.
> gigabyte x570 aorus pro -> asrock x570 taichi razer edition.
> 
> And now I can't overclock the memory at 3800, although everything was overclocked on the old board.
> 
> gigabyte x570 aorus pro
> 
> On Asrock x570 taichi RE, I cannot start at 3800 (even with more generous timings),
> with timings from Gigabyte, the maximum starts at 3600 in Asrock x570 taichi RE.
> 
> Where is the secret in overclocking memory Asrock x570?


What bios version are you running? I recomend using 4.0, its very stable for me, and helped with memory timings a lot. Also, you may have to bump the ram voltage up a bit. What cpu and Ram are you running in it? I have not been able to get 1800 on my 5800X, i was able to with a 5600X no problem. However, i am running it at 3733 cl14 14 14 14 28, so pretty much 3800, but with super tight timings, giving me overall faster preformance.


----------



## HalTol77

Wickedtme said:


> What bios version are you running? I recomend using 4.0, its very stable for me, and helped with memory timings a lot. Also, you may have to bump the ram voltage up a bit. What cpu and Ram are you running in it? I have not been able to get 1800 on my 5800X, i was able to with a 5600X no problem. However, i am running it at 3733 cl14 14 14 14 28, so pretty much 3800, but with super tight timings, giving me overall faster preformance.


I have asrock x570 taichi razer edition, Bios V1.4 Agesa 1.2.0.0

I have (5900x + G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZ*4) All Under the waterblocks, ram voltage = 1.48v, soc 1.150v
IF 1900 no problem. 

But why on a cheaper and simpler motherboard, the same set of processor + memory worked without problems on the 3800?

Do you really have to return to gigabyte x570 aorus pro


----------



## Miiksu

HalTol77 said:


> I have asrock x570 taichi razer edition, Bios V1.4 Agesa 1.2.0.0
> 
> I have (5900x + G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZ*4) All Under the waterblocks, ram voltage = 1.48v, soc 1.150v
> IF 1900 no problem.
> 
> But why on a cheaper and simpler motherboard, the same set of processor + memory worked without problems on the 3800?
> 
> Do you really have to return to gigabyte x570 aorus pro


You dont need that high voltage. 1.40V is fine up to 4000MHz. Try ryzen RAM calculator and set settings manually.


----------



## Wickedtme

HalTol77 said:


> I have asrock x570 taichi razer edition, Bios V1.4 Agesa 1.2.0.0
> 
> I have (5900x + G.SKILL F4-3200C14D-16GTZ*4) All Under the waterblocks, ram voltage = 1.48v, soc 1.150v
> IF 1900 no problem.
> 
> But why on a cheaper and simpler motherboard, the same set of processor + memory worked without problems on the 3800?
> 
> Do you really have to return to gigabyte x570 aorus pro


I was always running my ram at 3800Mhz, until i switched to a Ryzen 5800. I was able to run it on a Ryzen 5600, but not the 5800. Pushing 3200 Mhz ram to 3800 is quite the boost, and i cant help but believe it will not work with a 5900X. I think that if you went back to a gigabyte board, you will run into the same problem. 3600 Mhz is a much more reasonable expectation on that ram, unless you raise the ram voltage quite a bit, but then you have to worry about temperatures of the ram causing errors. For that speed i would recomend boosting your rams voltage to 1.4 to 1.5V and run testing on it if it passes the boot screen. If you look at most high speed Gskill memory, they are all achiving the high speed at 1.5 volts on the ram.


----------



## HalTol77

Miiksu said:


> You dont need that high voltage. 1.40V is fine up to 4000MHz. Try ryzen RAM calculator and set settings manually.


4*DualRang 4000MHz? 
You are joking?


----------



## HalTol77

I'm sorry but asrock x570 taichi RE Agea 1.2.0.0. 4 * DualRang 3666 many bugs to test. What are you planning to do about it?


----------



## HalTol77

The processor and memory are swapped from one motherboard to another motherboard. Each memory module fits into a similar slot.

*
This Gigabyte x570 pro*

2*DR 4000 OK

4*DR 3800 OK

*
This Asrock x570 taichi RE*

2*DR 4000 OK

4*DR 3800 no Start

4*DR 3733 Many errors
4*DR 3633 Many errors

4*DR 3600 OK,
This is very bad for a board from this segment, which is 30% more expensive Gigabyte x570 pro.

What are you planning to do about it overclocking support for 4*DR ?


----------



## Miiksu

HalTol77 said:


> 4*DualRang 4000MHz?
> You are joking?


Oh god no! I thought you was with single ranks. Sorry for confusing. 3800 should work? They both use same topology for the dimms. I haven't yet got my two mem sticks back. So can't say anything yet of the X570 Velocita with four sticks. Covid is on my way to get stuff faster.


----------



## vasyltheonly

I finally got my hands on a second pair of Patriot Viper 4400C19 and I don't how you guys do it. But for the life of me, I can't stabilize literally any clock speed above 3400mhz without getting memory errors. Currently running a 5600x , 4x8GB of ram with 3.8 BIOS version. This set up is making me question my abilities at overclocking. With 4x8 Edie, I was able to hit 3800/1900 16-19-14-15-32 no issues, so I don't think it's the chip.


----------



## ivaneza

vasyltheonly said:


> I finally got my hands on a second pair of Patriot Viper 4400C19 and I don't how you guys do it. But for the life of me, I can't stabilize literally any clock speed above 3400mhz without getting memory errors. Currently running a 5600x , 4x8GB of ram with 3.8 BIOS version. This set up is making me question my abilities at overclocking. With 4x8 Edie, I was able to hit 3800/1900 16-19-14-15-32 no issues, so I don't think it's the chip.


Patriot Viper 4400C19 is pretty good considering its price, I have a pair of it and back in the day capable run 4800 14-14-14 SuperPi 32M with waza at Maximus XI Gene, maybe you just had a bad kit, have you try to run 1 single stick instead of two? Same here with 5600X I'm currently at 4x8GB 3800 14-14-14-32 1.45 vdimm


----------



## vasyltheonly

ivaneza said:


> Patriot Viper 4400C19 is pretty good considering its price, I have a pair of it and back in the day capable run 4800 14-14-14 SuperPi 32M with waza at Maximus XI Gene, maybe you just had a bad kit, have you try to run 1 single stick instead of two? Same here with 5600X I'm currently at 4x8GB 3800 14-14-14-32 1.45 vdimm


I'll have to give it a try. I kinda tested 3800/1900 with 2x8, C14 GDM OFF and said good enough, matches the other pair. I'll have to test each stick individually and see what the capabilities of each are.


----------



## Wickedtme

vasyltheonly said:


> I finally got my hands on a second pair of Patriot Viper 4400C19 and I don't how you guys do it. But for the life of me, I can't stabilize literally any clock speed above 3400mhz without getting memory errors. Currently running a 5600x , 4x8GB of ram with 3.8 BIOS version. This set up is making me question my abilities at overclocking. With 4x8 Edie, I was able to hit 3800/1900 16-19-14-15-32 no issues, so I don't think it's the chip.


I recomend you go to bios 4.0, it really is much better, especially for ram overclocking.


----------



## vasyltheonly

ivaneza said:


> Patriot Viper 4400C19 is pretty good considering its price, I have a pair of it and back in the day capable run 4800 14-14-14 SuperPi 32M with waza at Maximus XI Gene, maybe you just had a bad kit, have you try to run 1 single stick instead of two? Same here with 5600X I'm currently at 4x8GB 3800 14-14-14-32 1.45 vdimm


Well maybe I got both duds. Using the 2x8 kits with 16-16-16-16-32 I can boot at 1.45v, but the second I set the primary to 14, it wouldn't boot. With 1.5v I can then boot at 14-16-16-16-32 but it gives errors. Then trying all 4 sticks 16-16-16-16-32, I can't boot again and I have to fight all settings to attempt to even boot. Would you mind sharing your settings with ZenTimings/RM?



Wickedtme said:


> I recomend you go to bios 4.0, it really is much better, especially for ram overclocking.


Upgraded to 4.0, still no real difference from the sticks.


----------



## RooksIsFun

After a lot of tinkering, I feel that my X570 Taichi is just not a strong memory performer. 

I have a previous post detailing the struggle to get a 4x16GB (64GB G.SKILL TRIDENTZ RGB F4-3200C14Q-64GTZR) which is a tough kit for the motherboard and my 3700X cpu. At the time I figured it was just an IMC issue since I could push 2x16 to 3600 stable and even 3800 but the 4x16 couldn't even boot xmp settings. The trick was to leave the CL high and tighten all other timings based on DRAM Calc as a base for the B-die. I found a 3900XT for a good price and decided to switch the 3700x to my NAS. I tested the 3900xt in an X470 ASUS Crosshair VII Hero and it boosts 4.8GHz+ with PBO and was having no trouble running a Corsair LPX 2x32GB 3200 CL16 (16 20 20 20 38 - not great) at XMP and even some overclock. My Taichi and 3700X could barely run the XMP on this kit with a lot of tweaking. I was also able to boost a 2x16 Ballistix Sport 3200 CL16 kit stable to 3600 with the 3900xt + x470 Asus VII Hero. 

Long story short, the 3900XT chip seems solid, so I swap it into my x570 Taichi and oooof, all sorts or angry between the CPU-MB-RAM. Cannot boot 4x16 B-Die at (xmp) 3200 14 14 14 34. It will post sometimes but even with a lot of voltage tweaking, it is not happy enough to get to Windows. My previous settings of 3600 22 16 16 16 32 with tight timings that had been solid on the 3700X for months also wouldn't boot into windows. Auto timings will boot up to 3600/1800 with very loose timings and they refuse to tighten even with 1.5+ VRAM. I am aware that the 4x16 DR kits is not a great choice for the x570/Ryzen but I had it and aside from CL quirks it has performed well.

I swapped out the Gskill 6x16 3200cl14 for the Corsair LPX 2x32 3200cl16 and the 3900XT+Taichi boot fine at XMP, I was even able to tighten the timings to 16 19 19 19 38 64 560 and get 72ns Aida latency, which is better than I have done with this kit on the 3700X. So it seems the 3900XT has at least a slightly better IMC than the 3700X but hates 4 dual rank sticks. I then put the Gskill kit into the X470 VII Hero with the 3700X and poof, easy XMP, easy OC to 3600 16-16-16-32 tight timings with all 4 sticks. Seems a shame to demote this kit to a storage server VM box because the X570 Taichi just does not like 4x16, this kit, B-die, or me. I suppose this is all just for fun anyway since the slight difference in performance is nearly unnoticeable in most applications, but it's still annoying. The joys of slowly upgrading systems from old and new parts.I should get back to work and some gaming 

Anyone have a solid X570 + Ryzen 3000 2x32 high-speed low latency kit?


----------



## HalTol77

HalTol77 said:


> The processor and memory are swapped from one motherboard to another motherboard. Each memory module fits into a similar slot.
> 
> 
> *This Gigabyte x570 pro*
> 
> 2*DR 4000 OK
> 
> 4*DR 3800 OK
> 
> 
> *This Asrock x570 taichi RE*
> 
> 2*DR 4000 OK
> 
> 4*DR 3800 no Start
> 
> 4*DR 3733 Many errors
> 4*DR 3633 Many errors
> 
> 4*DR 3600 OK,
> This is very bad for a board from this segment, which is 30% more expensive Gigabyte x570 pro.
> 
> What are you planning to do about it overclocking support for 4*DR ?


*What are you planning to do about it overclocking support for 4*DR ?
Or does the product need to be returned to the store? ?*


----------



## RooksIsFun

HalTol77 said:


> *What are you planning to do about it overclocking support for 4*DR ?
> Or does the product need to be returned to the store? ?*


Who are you asking? Perhaps that is a question for ASRock Support.


----------



## HalTol77

RooksIsFun said:


> Who are you asking? Perhaps that is a question for ASRock Support.


This theme
*[OFFICIAL] ASRock X570 Overclocking and Support Thread*

Or is there no official presence here?


----------



## Wickedtme

I keep hearing a random beep from my computer, its not all the time, like every 5 minutes maybe even higher, not sure.
Does anyone know what this is about? I keep thinking maybe its a warning for the cmos battery, but havent seen any info about this anywere.


----------



## gucci904

Wickedtme said:


> I keep hearing a random beep from my computer, its not all the time, like every 5 minutes maybe even higher, not sure.
> Does anyone know what this is about? I keep thinking maybe its a warning for the cmos battery, but havent seen any info about this anywere.


Is it related to monitor sleep time setting? Or computer sleep time setting ?


----------



## HowYesNo

what are AUXTIN2, AUXTIN3, AUXTIN4, temp readings in HWINFO, and why so low??
x570 taichi, (bios v3.00)


----------



## HowYesNo

guys with ryzen 3700x, did you update bios to v 4.00? (AMD AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.0).
should I do it?


----------



## RooksIsFun

HowYesNo said:


> guys with ryzen 3700x, did you update bios to v 4.00? (AMD AGESA ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.0).
> should I do it?


I have run 4.00 with my 3700x, no issue with the CPU, good PBO + AutoOC boosting. Aside from being new, do you want to update to fix an issue?


----------



## thebufenator

Hey all, is the X570 Taichi just not very good at memory/infinity fabric overclocking?

I thought I had a bad 3900XT, but after moving it to another board it can push its ram speed higher than 3600. I now have a 5900X, and getting stability above 3600 memory is just not happening. Everything will be stable while in use, but it gives WHEA reboots when idle. Is there any magic settings for overclocking the infinity fabric when on the Taichi?


----------



## RooksIsFun

thebufenator said:


> Hey all, is the X570 Taichi just not very good at memory/infinity fabric overclocking?
> 
> I thought I had a bad 3900XT, but after moving it to another board it can push its ram speed higher than 3600. I now have a 5900X, and getting stability above 3600 memory is just not happening. Everything will be stable while in use, but it gives WHEA reboots when idle. Is there any magic settings for overclocking the infinity fabric when on the Taichi?


I have had the same experience. The Taichi seems to be very picky about what RAM it likes to interface with the IMC. My 3900XT and 3700X are much more stable, clock higher, and can push memory higher (or just run memory) on an X470 Crosshair VI Hero.

What RAM are you trying to run?


----------



## ninjagordy

Guys, i'm also looking for anyone thats manage to solve the Kernel power 41/ WHEA issues with this board, I have 4 x 8 gb Vengeance 3600mhz and a 5800X I was getting the odd error with my 5600X but with the 5800x i'm getting much more. if anyone has settings that worked for them I would appreciate the help. i'm on the latest bios too (4.00) . Psu is an AX650 btw


----------



## cdogthejedi

Wickedtme said:


> That case is a beast, i know, i had one lol Ive since changed over to a Phantek 500A because i wanted a smaller case, in return i got incredible air flow, and cooling. Also, i like my GPU vertically mounted, and in the thermaltake case, it was too close to the glass front plate and caused my gpu temps to rise, with the new case, it is not a problem.
> I think you may want to put in a warranty claim with AMD and see what they say, like the other user Foxx said, if its at default in the bios, you shouldnt be getting anymore whea errors.


So I updated to the 5800x and all errors have stopped. Still need to cleanup the 3700x and RMA it, but I'm 99.9% certain it's bad. Thanks All!


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I been out of the loop for a while and stayed on BIOS 3.00 on my X570 Taichi, just updated to 4.00 today and I noticed the XFR Enhancement Menu is gone (the one under advanced and CBS I think), and the sub menu in there that has uCLK=fCLK and various other settings. Or am I just not looking in the right place? Still on 3900X.


----------



## Miiksu

@Deteria You have to first figure your strongest memory. Try A2 and B2 slots. Set highest frequency you could get signal and use normally computer. Then switch that higher kit to A1 and B1. Then add ur lower quality kit to A2/B2 slots. You need higher voltage and lower ur highest frequency by 100-300 MHz.


----------



## ziocomposite

TwilightRavens said:


> So I been out of the loop for a while and stayed on BIOS 3.00 on my X570 Taichi, just updated to 4.00 today and I noticed the XFR Enhancement Menu is gone (the one under advanced and CBS I think), and the sub menu in there that has uCLK=fCLK and various other settings. Or am I just not looking in the right place? Still on 3900X.


I believe that's on the same page/first of the OC tweaker tab. Right under ram frequency which makes more sense lol

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miiksu

I could not reach 1:1 speeds with 3800. Max I could reach was 1866 FCLK. 1900 was possible with default settings. I tried 3800 MHz mem clock but it did not want to boot.This is with four dimms and single rank configuration. Increasing soc voltage did not help. My best kit can do over 4000 MHz, 2nd kit only 3866 MHz. I did not lose much performance. I could try to lower cas for slightly better performance.


----------



## ziocomposite

Curve Optimizer working nicely with 5900x bios 4.0. Looks like best cores are in CCD1.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

I have a 5800x on my x570 taichi and can run 2 sticks of 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 3600Mhz C16 (Samsung B-die) memory at 4000Mhz with 2000Mhz infinity fabric fine but when I put 4 sticks in I can't push the memory above 3800Mhz, after setting anything above 3800Mhz it defaults to 2133Mhz in the bios after memory training.

Have tried tweaking a few other settings without any luck, 2 sticks run at 4000Mhz after loading xmp profile, then increasing speed to 4000 and ddr voltage to 1.41v, all 4x sticks operate fine at 4000Mhz when only 2x of them are installed. 

Does anyone know how I could get all 4 sticks to run above 3800Mhz, preferably 4000Mhz?


----------



## ziocomposite

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> I have a 5800x on my x570 taichi and can run 2 sticks of 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 3600Mhz C16 (Samsung B-die) memory at 4000Mhz with 2000Mhz infinity fabric fine but when I put 4 sticks in I can't push the memory above 3800Mhz, after setting anything above 3800Mhz it defaults to 2133Mhz in the bios after memory training.
> 
> Have tried tweaking a few other settings without any luck, 2 sticks run at 4000Mhz after loading xmp profile, then increasing speed to 4000 and ddr voltage to 1.41v, all 4x sticks operate fine at 4000Mhz when only 2x of them are installed.
> 
> Does anyone know how I could get all 4 sticks to run above 3800Mhz, preferably 4000Mhz?


Maybe try dram calculator safe settings? If you bought 2 separate 2x8 sticks then I'm assuming it's more difficult than a set of 4x8 advertised to work together. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

ziocomposite said:


> Maybe try dram calculator safe settings? If you bought 2 separate 2x8 sticks then I'm assuming it's more difficult than a set of 4x8 advertised to work together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I have been using ryzen dram calculator for guidance with the settings, I'm using the latest version 1.7.3 but it doesn't help much above 3800Mhz.

I have a a 16GB kit 2X8GB and a 32GB kit 4X8GB sticks, all matched, consecutive serial numbers.

Whenever I set the DRAM Frequency to anything above 3800Mhz the DrDebug LED sticks on code F9 before the system restarts, then I can get into bios and all sticks are at 2133Mhz.

I think the F9 code description is "Recovery Capsule Not Found",

Maybe this could possibly be a bios bug when using 4 sticks above 3800Mhz.

The infinity fabric is happy running at 2000Mhz both at 2 sticks 4000Mhz DDR and at 4 sticks 3600Mhz although obviously not at 1 to 1 with the fclk, it just seems like it's unable to use all 4 sticks at speeds above 3800 MHz.


----------



## ziocomposite

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> I have been using ryzen dram calculator for guidance with the settings, I'm using the latest version 1.7.3 but it doesn't help much above 3800Mhz.
> 
> I have a a 16GB kit 2X8GB and a 32GB kit 4X8GB sticks, all matched, consecutive serial numbers.
> 
> Whenever I set the DRAM Frequency to anything above 3800Mhz the DrDebug LED sticks on code F9 before the system restarts, then I can get into bios and all sticks are at 2133Mhz.
> 
> I think the F9 code description is "Recovery Capsule Not Found",
> 
> Maybe this could possibly be a bios bug when using 4 sticks above 3800Mhz.
> 
> The infinity fabric is happy running at 2000Mhz both at 2 sticks 4000Mhz DDR and at 4 sticks 3600Mhz although obviously not at 1 to 1 with the fclk, it just seems like it's unable to use all 4 sticks at speeds above 3800 MHz.


Are you on the newest bios? Currently on 4.0 but I've had my 4x8 running 3800/1900 c16 manual settings ever since the 3800x,5600,and now 5900x. There was a rough patch, unsure of which bios that 3800/1900 did not work but I think it was 3.61 and 3.8 that had issues for me

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RooksIsFun

4 stick is harder to run than 2 and the A1B1 channel is not rated at as high of a speed as A2B2 so it may not work at 4000 even if the chip can handle it with two sticks. I find this board is generally SOC hungry so you could try giving that a bump, but this might be a MB limitation. You could also try running 2T to see if that helps with stability at the higher clock with 4 sticks.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

ziocomposite said:


> Are you on the newest bios? Currently on 4.0 but I've had my 4x8 running 3800/1900 c16 manual settings ever since the 3800x,5600,and now 5900x. There was a rough patch, unsure of which bios that 3800/1900 did not work but I think it was 3.61 and 3.8 that had issues for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Yes It's running the current bios 4.0, I have managed to have all 4x running at 3800/1900 c16 but seems to hit a brick wall whenever I try to push all 4 dimms past 3800 when I can easily reach 4000/2000 c16 with just 2 of them, looser timings doesn't seem to make a difference either.


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

RooksIsFun said:


> 4 stick is harder to run than 2 and the A1B1 channel is not rated at as high of a speed as A2B2 so it may not work at 4000 even if the chip can handle it with two sticks. I find this board is generally SOC hungry so you could try giving that a bump, but this might be a MB limitation. You could also try running 2T to see if that helps with stability at the higher clock with 4 sticks.


I have tried T1 and T2 but not with all of the permutations of the settings I have been trying but if that is the case of the A1B1 channel not being rated for higher speed that would explain the problem, it would have been good to be able to run all 4 sticks at 4000 so I could also have the infinity fabric running at 2000 with all my memory, guess I'll have to choose between using 2 sticks (16GB) at 4000/2000 c16 or 4 sticks (32GB) at 3800/1900 C16.


----------



## ziocomposite

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> I have tried T1 and T2 but not with all of the permutations of the settings I have been trying but if that is the case of the A1B1 channel not being rated for higher speed that would explain the problem, it would have been good to be able to run all 4 sticks at 4000 so I could also have the infinity fabric running at 2000 with all my memory, guess I'll have to choose between using 2 sticks (16GB) at 4000/2000 c16 or 4 sticks (32GB) at 3800/1900 C16.


Based on all recent information, 5000 seems to run best with either 4x8 single rank or 2x16 dual rank. I'd say 4x8 32gb 3800/1900 [emoji41]

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miiksu

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> Yes It's running the current bios 4.0, I have managed to have all 4x running at 3800/1900 c16 but seems to hit a brick wall whenever I try to push all 4 dimms past 3800 when I can easily reach 4000/2000 c16 with just 2 of them, looser timings doesn't seem to make a difference either.


Can you run it 4000/1900 or higher?


----------



## LuckyBunnies_888

I haven't tried pushing 2 sticks of memory beyond 4000Mhz yet, I was able to run at 3600/2000 and I think at 3800/2000 when testing with 4 as I was testing to see if the memory or the infinity fabric running at higher speed which was causing the problem, I had no problem running the infinity fabric at 2000Mhz so it appears that I'm not able to run the memory in the A1B1 slots any higher than 3800Mhz so this limits the frequency I can run the memory at when all 4 slots are populated. I would have liked to have been able to test all 4 sticks on my old x370 taichi board before I had to replace it with this x570 but I only had 2 of these memory modules then. 

I will be running it with 32GB, all 4 sticks at 3800/1900 to maintain the 1 to 1 ratio between the memclk and fclk. 



Miiksu said:


> Can you run it 4000/1900 or higher?


----------



## Wickedtme

Bios 4.10 is out, but not much info on what has changed, im wondering if this is the one that fixes USB issues, but its not stated as such, just 
1. Correct CCX setting rule for Vermeer CPU
2. Improve system compatibility with AMD APU 

ASRock > X570 Taichi


----------



## ziocomposite

Interesting, I've never had the USB issue so I'll sit on 4.0 right now. Everything works fine, sleep/wake, 3800/1900 etc. Lol

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miiksu

LuckyBunnies_888 said:


> I haven't tried pushing 2 sticks of memory beyond 4000Mhz yet, I was able to run at 3600/2000 and I think at 3800/2000 when testing with 4 as I was testing to see if the memory or the infinity fabric running at higher speed which was causing the problem, I had no problem running the infinity fabric at 2000Mhz so it appears that I'm not able to run the memory in the A1B1 slots any higher than 3800Mhz so this limits the frequency I can run the memory at when all 4 slots are populated. I would have liked to have been able to test all 4 sticks on my old x370 taichi board before I had to replace it with this x570 but I only had 2 of these memory modules then.
> 
> I will be running it with 32GB, all 4 sticks at 3800/1900 to maintain the 1 to 1 ratio between the memclk and fclk.


Okay. You could run FCLK offsync. What I have experienced that the bandwidth gain is bigger than latency penalty. Just run maxspeed you could run ur memory clock and use FCLK as high it goes. Don't worry too much about the latency. You can test it urself. Pick a game that have very bad CPU bottleneck happening and run with 1:1 and offsync with highest memory clock. Probably ur min fps is higher.


----------



## foxx1337

BIOS 4.15 beta is on jzelectronic. Featuring 1.2.0.1A for USB.


----------



## kpforce1

RooksIsFun said:


> 4 stick is harder to run than 2 and the A1B1 channel is not rated at as high of a speed as A2B2 so it may not work at 4000 even if the chip can handle it with two sticks. I find this board is generally SOC hungry so you could try giving that a bump, but this might be a MB limitation. You could also try running 2T to see if that helps with stability at the higher clock with 4 sticks.


Can you explain the different voltages pertaining to SoC in the AsRock X570 Taichi BIOS? I came from an MSI x570 Gaming Plus and it was far more intuitive lol. I was able to run 3800Mhz w/4 sticks of SR RAM with 1900Mhz FCLK no problem. The Taichi is giving me fits as I cant find the SoC voltage answers I need.


----------



## Wickedtme

kpforce1 said:


> Can you explain the different voltages pertaining to SoC in the AsRock X570 Taichi BIOS? I came from an MSI x570 Gaming Plus and it was far more intuitive lol. I was able to run 3800Mhz w/4 sticks of SR RAM with 1900Mhz FCLK no problem. The Taichi is giving me fits as I cant find the SoC voltage answers I need.


I would love for someone to do a write up of were the voltages are, what they are called on this board. There are too many ways to access stuff in the bios, i wish it was cut and dry, and esier to use. As far as i know, the voltages we need to change are not really listed on the first page, you have to go to another voltage section in that area.


----------



## PJVol

Usually the Soc is in "OC Tweaker" tab, in "external voltages and llc" submenu.
Under VDDCR_SOC Voltage.
Idk of any other places where it can be found.


----------



## BarrettDotFifty

X570M Pro4 here. This confused the heck out of me too, I cannot for the sake of it understand what the difference is between the "SoC/Uncore OC Voltage" on the main page and the "CPU VDDCR_SOC Voltage" under External Voltage Settings and LLC. Which one should we change? I'd usually set both to the same value...


----------



## PJVol

If you haven't own amd APU, you may not bother with the first.
The 2nd is actual Vsoc.


----------



## BarrettDotFifty

Could you please explain the difference between the 2?
Also, I'm not able to change the VDDG I/O voltage unless I specifically enable SoC/Uncore OC Voltage overclocking.


----------



## PJVol

This shouldn't be the case, vddg iod unlocked after you change vddg ccd from auto. What agesa version your bios is based on?


----------



## BarrettDotFifty

You're right, my mistake. Still interested to know the difference between the two if anyone knows.


----------



## mllrkllr88

How's everyone doing in here? I recently did some benching on the X5700 Taichi, it's still such a great board I love it.


----------



## abso

I just switched to Asrock for the first time (B550 Steel Legend) and was wondering about the onboard audio implementation. All other brands used to have settings for the AMP but I cant find those after installing the audio drivers. Im pretty sure this board was supposed to have an AMP onboard.


----------



## ziocomposite

abso said:


> I just switched to Asrock for the first time (B550 Steel Legend) and was wondering about the onboard audio implementation. All other brands used to have settings for the AMP but I cant find those after installing the audio drivers. Im pretty sure this board was supposed to have an AMP onboard.


Not sure if this is what you're looking for. It's at 4.37 of the video 




Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

abso said:


> All other brands used to have settings for the AMP but I cant find those after installing the audio drivers


I have basically the same board, but cant get what are you talking about. Wth is AMP?


----------



## abso

PJVol said:


> I have basically the same board, but cant get what are you talking about. Wth is AMP?


AMP is amplifier for the onboard sound solution. On my other boards you have settings in the Realtek driver that allow you to change the AMPs settings depending on the impedance of the audio device you connect to the onboard sound.


----------



## abso

I just switched out boards in my System (X370 Crosshair VI Hero -> B550 Steel Legend) and I am trying to get 3800mhz RAM OC working again like it did on my old Asus board. Nothing else changed hardware wise just the Board (3700X, 2x16GB Ballistix Micron E-Dies). With the Asrock board I can not get any further than 3733mhz it seems. As soon as I set 3800/IF1900 like I used to have on the C6H I get a Black Screen on boot and have to clear CMOS to get back into the BIOS. Even if I set looser timings and higher voltages it just is instant black screen after leaving the BIOS. I have no experience with Asrock so mb someone here knows what I could try to get it to work.

Here the Settings I am using for 3733/IF1866 right now.


----------



## foxx1337

abso said:


> I have no experience with Asrock so mb someone here knows what I could try to get it to work.


1.05v VDDG.


----------



## abso

BarrettDotFifty said:


> X570M Pro4 here. This confused the heck out of me too, I cannot for the sake of it understand what the difference is between the "SoC/Uncore OC Voltage" on the main page and the "CPU VDDCR_SOC Voltage" under External Voltage Settings and LLC. Which one should we change? I'd usually set both to the same value...


I set the SoC/Uncore OC Voltage on the Main OC page manually and it did the job according to HWinfo. I left the one on the LLC page on Auto.

LLC seems to be strange tough on Asrock Boards? I have to use Level 1 which is the most aggresive to get the same VDroop I had on my old Asus Board. On the Asus Board I used Level 3 I think which is somewhere in the middle. I get now 1.263 -> 1.244V VDroop with both boards.


----------



## PJVol

abso said:


> LLC seems to be strange tough on Asrock Boards?


Yeah, vdroop is too much even at LLC1, due to supposedly weak vrm's (imho).


----------



## abso

PJVol said:


> Yeah, vdroop is too much even at LLC1, due to supposedly weak vrm's (imho).


I have the B550 Steel Legend and other brands dont seem to use any better VRM design in the same price bracket. The Steel Legend has a beefier VRM design than my old X370 Crosshair VI Hero but the Asus Board does not have the vdroop issue.


----------



## PJVol

What makes you suggest it beefier?


----------



## BarrettDotFifty

I've had issues with the vdroop/LLC on my board as well, trying to run my sticks at 3733 MT/s with IF at 1867. At lower than level 1 LLC it would trigger WHEAs very rarely. Thoughts on running LLC 1 for SoC on a daily?


----------



## PJVol

I had x370 taichi and now extreme4 and never running soc at anything other than llc1 on both.


----------



## abso

PJVol said:


> What makes you suggest it beefier?


Looking into data sheets and reviews?

example:
B550 Steel Legend -> MOSFETs CPU12x 50A SiC654 
X370 C6H -> MOSFETs CPU8x 40A CSD87350Q5D


----------



## HowYesNo

4.30 bios for taichi is out. agesa ComboAM4v2 1.2.0.2.
anyone installed? suggest for ryzen 7 3700?


----------



## foxx1337

Works just as before on 3900X. What I notice is that the PCI / USB bus is a bit more stable with dropouts at slightly lower VDDG IOD values (talking here 1.05 -> 0.95 Volt). Otherwise this doesn't change the fact that my 3900X doesn't want to do 1900 MHz fclk without bus errors.

The UEFI is way more responsive, even the "press Del" event gets registered much easier than befor on version 4.0.


----------



## HowYesNo

so, no major issues?


----------



## MoNoX

Hi guys,
want to share my currently working setup:

Ryzen 5800x with ASROCK X570 BIOS 4.10

WLAN device off
Geardown Mode: enabled
PowerDown Enable: disabled
RAM: 2x16GB Model: F4-4000C17D-32GVKB (290€ on price drop)
RAM config: 3733Mhz 1.5V
RAM Timings 14-15(15)-14-28 (results in 57.1ns Latency)
IF 1867Mhz

all other settings are default / set on 'auto' regarding to the 4.10 bios

It was not possible to set higher IF.. prob. my 5800x is not good enough or I have to wait for an ASRock update.. too bad because of the 4000Mhz RAM modules


----------



## Wickedtme

MoNoX said:


> Hi guys,
> want to share my currently working setup:
> 
> Ryzen 5800x with ASROCK X570 BIOS 4.10
> 
> WLAN device off
> Geardown Mode: enabled
> PowerDown Enable: disabled
> RAM: 2x16GB Model: F4-4000C17D-32GVKB (290€ on price drop)
> RAM config: 3733Mhz 1.5V
> RAM Timings 14-15(15)-14-28 (results in 57.1ns Latency)
> IF 1867Mhz
> 
> all other settings are default / set on 'auto' regarding to the 4.10 bios
> 
> It was not possible to set higher IF.. prob. my 5800x is not good enough or I have to wait for an ASRock update.. too bad because of the 4000Mhz RAM modules


I was able to hit flck 1900 on a ryzen 5600X, when i upgraded to ryzen 5800X, nothing i could do would give me 1900, highest it would go was 1867 @cl 14 14 14 14 28, which is still very good. I would not assume your 5800X is not good enough, because i ran ctr 2.0 for fun, and my 5800X came up as a gold sample. I am going to try the new bios in the next few days, and see were that takes me.


----------



## foxx1337

Wickedtme said:


> my 5800X came up as a gold sample


That has no relevance for the memory controller inside the SOC.


----------



## PJVol

Wickedtme said:


> I was able to hit flck 1900 on a ryzen 5600X, when i upgraded to ryzen 5800X, nothing i could do would give me 1900


It may fail with fclk 1900 but boot successfully with higher rate. Did you try to boot with fclk 1933 or higher?


----------



## Wickedtme

PJVol said:


> It may fail with fclk 1900 but boot successfully with higher rate. Did you try to boot with fclk 1933 or higher?


This is what ive been thinking about latelly, perhaps a bit higher would work, which would be weird, but who knows.


----------



## gucci904

Wickedtme said:


> This is what ive been thinking about latelly, perhaps a bit higher would work, which would be weird, but who knows.



Been VERY happy with my 5950X with a undervolt and no other tweaks such as OD Have the memory subtimings tweaked to 55.5 Latency 3600

This is after playing RB6 for an hour.


----------



## foxx1337

Stop using HWMonitor.


----------



## Deteria

gucci904 said:


> Been VERY happy with my 5950X with a undervolt and no other tweaks such as OD Have the memory subtimings tweaked to 55.5 Latency 3600
> 
> This is after playing RB6 for an hour.
> 
> View attachment 2488442


What undervolt settings you using? My 5950x runs warm 40-50C idle in Ryzen Master in a Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL with 9 fans.


----------



## gucci904

Deteria said:


> What undervolt settings you using? My 5950x runs warm 40-50C idle in Ryzen Master in a Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL with 9 fans.


----------



## ziocomposite

foxx1337 said:


> Stop using HWMonitor.


I use Hwinfo but why is Hwmonitor not suggested? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deteria

gucci904 said:


> View attachment 2488774
> View attachment 2488775
> View attachment 2488776
> View attachment 2488774
> View attachment 2488775
> View attachment 2488776


Appreciate the help on this. I tried your settings. Mine originally was just everything on Auto, only adjusted XMP. After trying your settings, it still seems to be about the same temps but maybe little lower. I wonder if it's my case or ambient temp?

Room temp is mid 70s.

NZXT / HWinfo idle temps about 40-50C still. Ryzen Master idle temps about low 40s.


----------



## gucci904

Deteria said:


> Appreciate the help on this. I tried your settings. Mine originally was just everything on Auto, only adjusted XMP. After trying your settings, it still seems to be about the same temps but maybe little lower. I wonder if it's my case or ambient temp?
> 
> Room temp is mid 70s.
> 
> NZXT / HWinfo idle temps about 40-50C still. Ryzen Master idle temps about low 40s.


You can play with that off set number a bit. I went as high as 18 but noticed strangly that peak frequencies dropped a tad. 14-16 seemed to offer the best of both. My ambient temp in this room is 74. pump speed max, rad fan speeds Performance. im also using Liquid metal TI


----------



## Wickedtme

Deteria said:


> Appreciate the help on this. I tried your settings. Mine originally was just everything on Auto, only adjusted XMP. After trying your settings, it still seems to be about the same temps but maybe little lower. I wonder if it's my case or ambient temp?
> 
> Room temp is mid 70s.
> 
> NZXT / HWinfo idle temps about 40-50C still. Ryzen Master idle temps about low 40s.


Having 9 fans in a system is no guarantee of a cooled system. If your creating turbulence inside the case, its all warm air that cant escape the case. I got tired of overheated computer cases with tons of fans doing almost nothing to cool the system off. I bought a Phantek PS500a, 3 140mm fans blowing in, one 140mm exhaust on the back and the 2 140mm fans at the top on the aio (nzxt 62) and even in warm weather, I'm idling around 35 to 40. If i open up my case, and stick my hand in, i feel cool air flowing through the middle of the case.

There's another thread on Overclocks site about case fans, and how to make sure they work for you, I'm sure they would have lots of good advice on how to get the best set up for you and maximum air flow.

EDIT: PS Here's an amazing guide for setting up PBO2 on your system, takes time, but this guy makes it easy. Plus the googly eyes he makes are a bonus. lol


----------



## gucci904

This is 100% load of 4ghz all core after 20 hours with the settings i showed


----------



## Deteria

gucci904 said:


> This is 100% load of 4ghz all core after 20 hours with the settings i showed
> 
> View attachment 2488898


My problem is the idle temps whenever a few cores ramp up on random background stuff (CPU usage <3-5%). Running benchmarks, I get about mid-high 60C on my Kraken Z73. I've been researching this idle temp ever since earlier this year when I got the 5950x. Most people just say these chips run warm/hot idle, but occasionally I see a few people that are able to idle in the 30s, which I've only been able to pull off idling in high 30s C in the winter when ambient temps are in the 60s F (<20C). I wonder if I need to redo the thermal paste?

I run 3 top radiator fans top exhaust, and 3 side intake 3 bottom intake. I even tried opening the case up and temps are about the same.


----------



## Wickedtme

Deteria said:


> My problem is the idle temps whenever a few cores ramp up on random background stuff (CPU usage <3-5%). Running benchmarks, I get about mid-high 60C on my Kraken Z73. I've been researching this idle temp ever since earlier this year when I got the 5950x. Most people just say these chips run warm/hot idle, but occasionally I see a few people that are able to idle in the 30s, which I've only been able to pull off idling in high 30s C in the winter when ambient temps are in the 60s F (<20C). I wonder if I need to redo the thermal paste?
> 
> I run 3 top radiator fans top exhaust, and 3 side intake 3 bottom intake. I even tried opening the case up and temps are about the same.


As an experiment, i would try changing 3 intakes for exhaust and see what that does, this creates a negative pressure forcing air out of the system any way possible (little holes in the back, etc.) and might make it better, pain to do, but if it works, then all good. Since the 5800X I've noticed these random little spikes also, and from most research I've done, it seems to be windows 10 is the culprit with recent and some past updates. Its gotten better recently because it seems when windows is updating, it looks for patches that aren't working right, and then uninstalls them automatically.


----------



## Wickedtme

PJVol said:


> It may fail with fclk 1900 but boot successfully with higher rate. Did you try to boot with fclk 1933 or higher?


Ok well this is crazy, I've tried everything to get my ram to run at 3800 MHz, but the magical fclk 1900Mhz would never boot. So i tried 1933 MHz, and it works.
Very strange, 1866 and 1933 work perfectly, 1900, no go, i cant even fathom why this is, maybe AMD or ASRock set it this way on purpose?
Now its time to play with the timings a bit. Ill report back in a bit.


----------



## ziocomposite

Lmao, sometimes doing the illogical just works =P. Also, regarding idle temps, there is just too much variance as there could be programs running in the background causing spikes. 5900x user here but during winter my idle would be 30s-40s. Now mostly 40-50s since it's warmer. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PJVol

Wickedtme said:


> maybe AMD or ASRock set it this way on purpose?


Hardly asrock, but agesa - most likely. Obviously, there's something to it, otherwise there would be cases with so called "fclk holes" at 1933 or 1966 or even 1866, which I never heard of. In addition, that strange 1900 fclk limitation in 1.1.0.0 patch D and so on.


----------



## gucci904

Deteria said:


> My problem is the idle temps whenever a few cores ramp up on random background stuff (CPU usage <3-5%). Running benchmarks, I get about mid-high 60C on my Kraken Z73. I've been researching this idle temp ever since earlier this year when I got the 5950x. Most people just say these chips run warm/hot idle, but occasionally I see a few people that are able to idle in the 30s, which I've only been able to pull off idling in high 30s C in the winter when ambient temps are in the 60s F (<20C). I wonder if I need to redo the thermal paste?
> 
> I run 3 top radiator fans top exhaust, and 3 side intake 3 bottom intake. I even tried opening the case up and temps are about the same.


The nature of the beast 5950X is quick thermal spikes for single core loads..BUT...My first suggestion would be to clean and re-seat the CPU heatsink ! Then, Orient your rad fans to pull cooler air from OUTSIDE the case and Wicked's suggestion to orient more fans to exhaust to create a negative pressure inside the case to compliment the rad fans blowing in.

My three rad fans are the ONLY fans blowing inward.


----------



## Wickedtme

PJVol said:


> Hardly asrock, but agesa - most likely. Obviously, there's something to it, otherwise there would be cases with so called "fclk holes" at 1933 or 1966 or even 1866, which I never heard of. In addition, that strange 1900 fclk limitation in 1.1.0.0 patch D and so on.


The plot thickens, like i said, no way to get 1900 fclk, but 2000 at 1T, no problems at 1.5 volts, which is not an issue with this memory, royal silver. No tweaking of the memory at all, its rated 3600Mhz 16 16 16 16 32, same timings at 4000Mhz. I guess my 5800X is a good one.


----------



## PJVol

Wickedtme said:


> No tweaking of the memory at all, its rated 3600Mhz 16 16 16 16 32, same timings at 4000Mhz. I guess my 5800X is a good one


Would you mind to update AIDA since its results differs a lot from version to version. Current is 6.33.5700


----------



## Wickedtme

PJVol said:


> Would you mind to update AIDA since its results differs a lot from version to version. Current is 6.33.5700


I did update it right after, and got fairly close to the same results, read was off though, but ill post here in a bit.


----------



## Wickedtme

PJVol said:


> Would you mind to update AIDA since its results differs a lot from version to version. Current is 6.33.5700


I've been getting a few whea errors, i have a custom view in event viewer set up to catch them. I've changed the timings a bit to try and get them stopped, this is the latest, and it seems stable, but more testing will be needed, also need to run Karhu for a while and check for errors. Here you go, Aida Updated. I may try setting vddcr_soc to 1.2 volts, as it seems this is the holy grail for taichi.


----------



## chispy

Wickedtme said:


> The plot thickens, like i said, no way to get 1900 fclk, but 2000 at 1T, no problems at 1.5 volts, which is not an issue with this memory, royal silver. No tweaking of the memory at all, its rated 3600Mhz 16 16 16 16 32, same timings at 4000Mhz. I guess my 5800X is a good one.
> 
> View attachment 2489121



Thank you so much for this great news and testing. I need to try this new Bios and see if i can get fclk / mem 1:1 at 2000Mhz. I have been waiting a long time for this news  , time to re-visit my Taichi x570  , ASRock has been absolutely great lately with their bios on all plattforms ( AMD and Intel ) .


----------



## Wickedtme

chispy said:


> Thank you so much for this great news and testing. I need to try this new Bios and see if i can get fclk / mem 1:1 at 2000Mhz. I have been waiting a long time for this news  , time to re-visit my Taichi x570  , ASRock has been absolutely great lately with their bios on all plattforms ( AMD and Intel ) .


I seem to have went straight to 2000 flck with the new Bios, and had not tried 3800 at all, oopsy.

Ya, I'm really happy, it seems to have been fixed, i decided to try going back to 3800Mhz, and it worked flawlessly. No stability issues at all so far, but had to take the ram voltage up to 1.47V for 3800 Mhz, but still very happy with the results at 3800Mhz, for my particular ram. I think i can get the timings better too, most likely to 15 15 15 15 with a little tinkering. I think 4000Mhz is very possible stable, but i don't want to bump up ram voltage higher then 1.5V. The difference between 4000 and 3800 is really almost negligible. It is good to know, we can run 4000Mhz kits without too many issues now.

PS: Don't forget to post your results, I'm excited to see what you can do with it, I'm thinking you may be able to go beyond 4000Mhz, good luck.


----------



## PJVol

Wickedtme said:


> I think 4000Mhz is very possible stable, but i don't want to bump up ram voltage higher then 1.5V


IDK, may be your ram modules has higher binned memory chips, but mine wants 1.5+ for [email protected] - Trcd16 already, let alone flat 15. This is best I can achieve with 15-16-15-32


----------



## Wickedtme

PJVol said:


> IDK, may be your ram modules has higher binned memory chips, but mine wants 1.5+ for [email protected] - Trcd16 already, let alone flat 15. This is best I can achieve with 15-16-15-32


Nice results though, what are you running the ram voltage at 1.5 or higher? I want to see what's a good voltage, i wrote Gskill about my voltages and temps, and they told me it was not an issue, that the Royal Silver was capable of much higher ram speeds then i was using.


----------



## PJVol

Wickedtme said:


> what are you running the ram voltage at 1.5 or higher?


Something in the 1.512 - 1.524 range, sorry, can't recall exact value, there were too many test setups ))
And I think 1.5 is safe for yours, but better to double check it, either in dram stability thread here, or somewhere else, since it may need active cooling to be stable at higher than 1.5 -1.55V, not sure soc needs more than 1.15V for up to 4000 as well.


----------



## Wickedtme

PJVol said:


> Something in the 1.512 - 1.524 range, sorry, can't recall exact value, there were too many test setups ))
> And I think 1.5 is safe for yours, but better to double check it, either in dram stability thread here, or somewhere else, since it may need active cooling to be stable at higher than 1.5 -1.55V, not sure soc needs more than 1.15V for up to 4000 as well.


On soc voltage, 1.2 max, which is not what i would do, i think in time it will cause issues with the memory controller. 1.1~1.15 is the max i would go. I have the gskill royal silver, its a 10 layer pcb, so can handle 1.5 easily, just look at all of their 4000 Mhz plus ram, all are at 1.5 volts xmp. B-die has a tendency to hit issues at around 50C, I've seen mine in the summer go as high as 42C running at 3800 with tight timings.


----------



## boopabloop

Looks like I can now hit 2000 FCLK. Not 1900 or 1933, but 2000 exactly by setting VDDG IOD/CCD to 1.05. Getting it stable and then getting memory up to 4000MHz, not sure how possible that will be...

Edit: RIP, back on 4.00. My 3600CL14 timings weren't even attainable anymore.


----------



## foxx1337

Wickedtme said:


> I've been getting a few whea errors


No amount of changing the timings will rid you of fabric errors. You need to go for voltages.


----------



## chispy

Update it to latest bios P4.30 on my Taichi x570 and i almost got stable 2000Mhz core clocks / IF 1:1 but i could not stabilize it even with 1.20v on the VDDG IOD/CCD. At this point i do not know if is the chip limitation or the bios. 5900x can do stable 1900Mhz core / IF 1:1 all day but nothing more as it gets unstable and things runs slow , very slow in windows slow motion feeling ...

Anyone has any more ideas how to stabilize 2000Mhz 1:1 on the cpu and IF ?


----------



## abso

Does anybody know how I can get 2 seperate audio devices for my front and back audio? On my previous boards there was a setting in the Realtek Audio Console to achive this but I can not find it with Asrock.


----------



## PJVol

chispy said:


> Anyone has any more ideas how to stabilize 2000Mhz 1:1 on the cpu and IF ?


Depens on what was meant by "stabilize". If it's about WHEA's - then nothing can help I'm afraid.
But some voltage tuning may help to aleviate performance drop related to fairly high stress put on internal bus at 1933+ FCLK.
Do note, that's just my personal experience which is not nesessarily applicable to other users' config. Anyway, couple of tips:

1. Try to keep all external voltages as low as possible except one (see 2), four out of five :
VSOC, VDDP, VDDG_CCD, VDDG_IOD - not perfect, but working set is on ZT-screen below

2.The 5th, more important one, CPU_VDD18. It should be increased instead.
In my case, the default 1.8V is not enough for anything above 1900.
I used 1.90 - 1.95V for 1933-1966, and 2.00V for 2000, 2033+ required 2.05 - 2.10 (max possible for my board)

This is approximate config for the system with RAM [email protected] , PBO , tuned curve and boost +200 (max for 5600X):


----------



## KedarWolf

Anyone who wants to disable all auto driver updates in Windows with Windows 2004 or higher, save this code as update.reg in Notepad++ and click on it.

Then Windows won't install crap like the AMD drivers that crashed peeps. I always install all my drivers manually on a clean Windows install or integrate them into my Windows ISO install.wim and boot.wim for auto-installs when installing Windows. 




Code:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Device Metadata]
"PreventDeviceMetadataFromNetwork"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\DriverSearching]
"DriverUpdateWizardWuSearchEnabled"=dword:00000000
"SearchOrderConfig"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate]
"ExcludeWUDriversInQualityUpdate"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CloudContent]
"DisableWindowsConsumerFeatures"=dword:00000001


----------



## chispy

PJVol said:


> Depens on what was meant by "stabilize". If it's about WHEA's - then nothing can help I'm afraid.
> But some voltage tuning may help to aleviate performance drop related to fairly high stress put on internal bus at 1933+ FCLK.
> Do note, that's just my personal experience which is not nesessarily applicable to other users' config. Anyway, couple of tips:
> 
> 1. Try to keep all external voltages as low as possible except one (see 2), four out of five :
> VSOC, VDDP, VDDG_CCD, VDDG_IOD - not perfect, but working set is on ZT-screen below
> 
> 2.The 5th, more important one, CPU_VDD18. It should be increased instead.
> In my case, the default 1.8V is not enough for anything above 1900.
> I used 1.90 - 1.95V for 1933-1966, and 2.00V for 2000, 2033+ required 2.05 - 2.10 (max possible for my board)
> 
> This is approximate config for the system with RAM [email protected] , PBO , tuned curve and boost +200 (max for 5600X):
> 
> View attachment 2489962
> View attachment 2489960



Thank you for the help and input , i tried everything with all kind of combinations of voltages and nothing would make 2000Mhz 1:1 stable , i can even boot into windows at 2133Mhz now at 1:1 but it runs in slow motion inside windows , very weird as everything runs so slow even the mouse. At least 1933Mhz 1:1 is stable and that's the max my chip will do 5900x ( at this point it comes down to the cpu and not the motherboard ). Overall i'm very happy with this new bios as performance wise is a lot better than previous bios.

Apprectiate it your help.


----------



## Haenger

4x8GB on my X570 Razer 
1933+ just with weha....


----------



## Kildar

Haenger said:


> 4x8GB on my X570 Razer
> 1933+ just with weha....
> View attachment 2490641


RAM?


----------



## Haenger

@Kildar G.Skill Trident Z F4-4000C17Q-32GTZR


----------



## Wickedtme

For the life of me, i cant figure out how to disable CSM on the Taichi x570, the ssd is formatted gpt, but i cant enable Bar, any help appreciated. Thanks

Edit: Never mind, figured it out. You have to disable fast boot, then CSM shows up below it, disable it, turn fast boot back on and reboot. Go back into bios and under advanced, pcie to enable bar .


----------



## PJVol

Do anyone with b450/550 or x470/570 asrock boards here have VRM's or MOS temps (as well as voltage and current) reported anywhere. Particularily in HWINFO64?
Asking, because recently saw a screenshot of hwinfo sensors with two separate blocks under the something like "Renesas ISL 69138" do reporting them.


----------



## Wickedtme

PJVol said:


> Do anyone with b450/550 or x470/570 asrock boards here have VRM's or MOS temps (as well as voltage and current) reported anywhere. Particularily in HWINFO64?
> Asking, because recently saw a screenshot of hwinfo sensors with two separate blocks under the something like "Renesas ISL 69138" do reporting them.


Heres what i see in HWINFO64:


----------



## PJVol

Wickedtme said:


> Heres what i see in HWINFO64


Thanks


----------



## chispy

I have been testing the latest bios 4.30 and i found it much more stable than previous bios. Also for the first time i was able to boot at memory/if 1:1 2000Mhz but could not get it stable due to whea errors , at this point i believe memory/if 1:1 2000Mhz comes down to silicon lottery and not all cpus will do it except for just a few of them. My 5950x does 1933Mhz stable 1:1 , 5900x does only 1900Mhz stable 1:1 and 5600x does 1900Mhz 1:1. Just play with the voltages section and try to stabilize it. But i can surely say latest bios 4.30 is much more stable , give it a try guys. Let me know if your cpu does memory/if 2000Mhz 1:1 stable without whea errors on this latest bios , that way we can have an idea of how many cpus will do it.


----------



## Wickedtme

chispy said:


> I have been testing the latest bios 4.30 and i found it much more stable than previous bios. Also for the first time i was able to boot at memory/if 1:1 2000Mhz but could not get it stable due to whea errors , at this point i believe memory/if 1:1 2000Mhz comes down to silicon lottery and not all cpus will do it except for just a few of them. My 5950x does 1933Mhz stable 1:1 , 5900x does only 1900Mhz stable 1:1 and 5600x does 1900Mhz 1:1. Just play with the voltages section and try to stabilize it. But i can surely say latest bios 4.30 is much more stable , give it a try guys. Let me know if your cpu does memory/if 2000Mhz 1:1 stable without whea errors on this latest bios , that way we can have an idea of how many cpus will do it.


Hi chipsy, i can do 2000 no problem on this Bios, but settled on a lower frequency with super tight timings, as it seems to perform better. Ive been reading up on the next agesa, 1.2.0.3 patch a , and it seems to bring a lot more stability to the table, higher stable flck 2000+, and higher performance overall in terms of temps. Anxious to see this one come out for the Taichi X570


----------



## Wickedtme

Bios 4.4 is out for Taichi X570

ASRock X570 Taichi


----------



## geek13

Hello I have a question about this mobo. On the ASRock site it says:

*To support Renoir/ Ryzen™ 5000 processors, it requires to update the BIOS with Matisse CPU.
*If you use Pinnacle Ridge or Picasso, please use ASRock Flashback function to update this BIOS. 

Does this mean that you can't use the BIOS Flashback function pre-build to enable support for a 5000 series processor? So, if I were to buy something like a Ryzen 7 5800X, would I be able to download the latest BIOS and use Flashback to enable support, or do I need like a 3000 series CPU or something to get started?


----------



## Wickedtme

If you bought the motherboard recently, you should be fine to just update the bios, i would try to just go straight to the latest Bios 4.4 and see if it installs from a USB drive using the flasher under tools in the Bios.


----------



## gucci904

BIOS with 1203B patch is out


----------



## HowYesNo

anyone tried yet? any issues with Ryzen 3xxx?


----------



## Wickedtme

HowYesNo said:


> anyone tried yet? any issues with Ryzen 3xxx?


I've been using it for a week, it very solid so far, haven't played too much with memory overclocking, but my old overclock worked perfectly. My temps for video and cpu are 38c in a fairly hot environment, I'm not getting the upsurges of cpu/fan activity to 62c randomly i was getting pre 4.4


----------



## Samsarulz

geek13 said:


> Hello I have a question about this mobo. On the ASRock site it says:
> 
> *To support Renoir/ Ryzen™ 5000 processors, it requires to update the BIOS with Matisse CPU.
> *If you use Pinnacle Ridge or Picasso, please use ASRock Flashback function to update this BIOS.
> 
> Does this mean that you can't use the BIOS Flashback function pre-build to enable support for a 5000 series processor? So, if I were to buy something like a Ryzen 7 5800X, would I be able to download the latest BIOS and use Flashback to enable support, or do I need like a 3000 series CPU or something to get started?


For BIOS Flashback you don't need any CPU to do the job, just a compatible USB drive (recommended to be 2.0 with 8GB capacity or lower) + X570 Taichi and PSU with 24pin working cable. That statement for BIOS upgrade is in case you have "Pinnacle Ridge or Picasso" CPUs, and want to do the regular BIOS upgrade after BIOS post.


----------



## geek13

Samsarulz said:


> For BIOS Flashback you don't need any CPU to do the job, just a compatible USB drive (recommended to be 2.0 with 8GB capacity or lower) + X570 Taichi and PSU with 24pin working cable. That statement for BIOS upgrade is in case you have "Pinnacle Ridge or Picasso" CPUs, and want to do the regular BIOS upgrade after BIOS post.


Ah, ok thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Wickedtme

New Beta Bios for Taichi X570, big change seems to be enabling fTPM by default in the Bios for upcoming Windows 11.

EDIT: *** Seems its not a beta anymore.

https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X570 Taichi(4.60)ROM.zip


----------



## HowYesNo

Wickedtme said:


> View attachment 2520009
> 
> 
> New Beta Bios for Taichi X570, big change seems to be enabling fTPM by default in the Bios for upcoming Windows 11.
> 
> EDIT: *** Seems its not a beta anymore.
> 
> https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X570 Taichi(4.60)ROM.zip


any update on latest BIOS? experience, issues?


----------



## gucci904

none whatsoever so far.


----------



## looncraz

HowYesNo said:


> any update on latest BIOS? experience, issues?


Running 4.60 for a while now... seems solid. Overclocks still work as before, scores unchanged... I do have a random USB dropout now that I didn't have, but it's just one of my front USB 2.0 ports that's doing it, so it might be the port... it's been hosting my mouse's wireless dongle for ages and it sometimes isn't recognized until I move it to another port now.


----------



## HowYesNo

just installed. seems fine. XMP working, some options in CBS / PBS moved or removed.
boot is a lot faster than 3.00. must be quick on DEL to enter uefi. no issues, will try cinebench.
will fiddle with fan settings to get it quiet.
edit:
where is memclk=fclk setting?


----------



## HowYesNo

also what is LCLK DPM?
update:
just browsing in firefox, cpu temp does not fluctuate as much. prior just youtube woould raise temps for a second causing fans to kick in.


----------



## HowYesNo

well so far no issues. temps definitely fluctuate a lot less, idle 52-58C (with Firefox 5-7 tabs). a few options to better tune fans speeds.

1. SoC/Uncore OC mode, keeps reverting to enabled after setting to auto. minor issue.









2. seems like some new pre-configured RAM profiles.









3. different RAM profiles under OC tweaker DRAM timing menu









4. more voltages in one place









5. AMD fTPM was on by default. turned in off. PPC adjustment is here (used for 1usmus power plan)









6. Above 4G decoding and resizable BAR. (can I use that on GTX 1070)?









7. audio option is renamed? Gnb Hd audio. also force M2_3 to NVME. (disables sata 6 i think)









8. Advanced tab. AMI Graphic output only one option: Shows GPU bios/UEFI, Output slect DP1 (pluged monitor in there)









9. AMD PBS. can't tell changes.









10. AMD overclocking, less options here. LCLK frequency - LCLK DPM control. don't know what that is.









11. AMD CBS CPU Common, less options here









12. NBIO Common, no change









13. NBIO / SMU Common, all same here.









14. CPU Fan Step Up / Down.Step Up is delay to temp change, 0Sec ramps fan up instant as per fan cure.
Step down keeps fan running for some more time after temps drop. Useful for exhaust, 51sec to pull inside heat out. Or intake to blow more outside air in for longer time at max speed. nice.


----------



## HowYesNo

15. Per CCX clock now in OC tweaker at top.









16. another nuisance. CPU VDDCR_SOC Voltage reverts to Fixed after reboot, sets to 1.100
Can I get any advice on this voltage? Too high/low? reason temps are better?
Thanks for help.


----------



## diggiddi

Hi all currently on 4.3 bios should I update to 4.6?


----------



## HowYesNo

HowYesNo said:


> also what is LCLK DPM?
> update:
> just browsing in firefox, cpu temp does not fluctuate as much. prior just youtube would raise temps for a second causing fans to kick in.


keep this on AUTO. if disabled Ryzen Master does not read Cpu temp, an PPT.
Both stay at zero.


----------



## Wickedtme

HowYesNo said:


> 15. Per CCX clock now in OC tweaker at top.
> View attachment 2524696
> 
> 
> 16. another nuisance. CPU VDDCR_SOC Voltage reverts to Fixed after reboot, sets to 1.100
> Can I get any advice on this voltage? Too high/low? reason temps are better?
> Thanks for help.
> View attachment 2524697


This has to be set under ram other voltages or something like that for it to work.
BTW, excellent job reporting the changes in bios settings, well done.


----------



## Wickedtme

diggiddi said:


> Hi all currently on 4.3 bios should I update to 4.6?


Definitely, its one of the most stable Bios's yet from ASRock for this board.


----------



## diggiddi

Thx


----------



## HowYesNo

well just tried first time OC on this setup as per first page. 4200MHz @ 1.350V.
cinebench20 score was 4980 something. PPT was 111% TDC 110% (of 60A) EDC was 100%.

- now will try per CCX overclock. clock tuner result was CCX1 4250, CCX2 4275 @ 1.250V, so i set that in BIOS.
update:
cinebenchR20 = 5060 temps 76C, PPT 9%(of 1000W), TDC 96-98% (of 60A) EDC 100% (of 90A)
worked just fine. did not do a longer stres test.


----------



## HowYesNo

also bios v4.60 is missing option uclk=fclk so in idle fclk fluctuates. goes quite down.


----------



## Wickedtme

HowYesNo said:


> also bios v4.60 is missing option uclk=fclk so in idle fclk fluctuates. goes quite down.


You have to set it manually based on your ram frequency, so in your case set it to 2100


----------



## HowYesNo

1800. ddr 3600


----------



## Wickedtme

HowYesNo said:


> 1800. ddr 3600


I was refering to this line in your comment, "well just tried first time OC on this setup as per first page. 4200MHz @ 1.350V ", but yes 1800 for 3600


----------



## foxx1337

Are you guys experiencing any system stutters with the fTPM enabled in the BIOS? Talking about around 0.5s of audio and mouse/video stuttering happening every 10-50 hours under light (but interactive - browsing, editing) usage.

There are some reports on the Asus threads, on the LTT forums and reddit, and I've been experiencing that myself with both my old 3900x and my current 5950x.


----------



## foxx1337

Beta L4.65 bios for the Taichi X570 out on ASrock, AGESA 1.2.0.5 they say.

L.E. fTPM-caused stutters in Windows still not fixed with L4.65.


----------



## foxx1337

Installed a TPM 2.0 module into the SPI slot (the one packaged by ASRock) and the stutters are gone.


----------



## looncraz

foxx1337 said:


> Beta L4.65 bios for the Taichi X570 out on ASrock, AGESA 1.2.0.5 they say.
> 
> L.E. fTPM-caused stutters in Windows still not fixed with L4.65.


This is a Windows problem, disable core isolation in Security Center, enable threading in Explorer options, and make sure Virtual Based Security (VBS) is disabled.


----------



## foxx1337

looncraz said:


> This is a Windows problem, disable core isolation in Security Center, enable threading in Explorer options, and make sure Virtual Based Security (VBS) is disabled.


Unfortunately I've always had all of those already set like that.


----------



## HowYesNo

looncraz said:


> This is a Windows problem, disable core isolation in Security Center, enable threading in Explorer options, and make sure Virtual Based Security (VBS) is disabled.


can i get some more help on these settings


----------



## KedarWolf

HowYesNo said:


> 15. Per CCX clock now in OC tweaker at top.
> View attachment 2524696
> 
> 
> 16. another nuisance. CPU VDDCR_SOC Voltage reverts to Fixed after reboot, sets to 1.100
> Can I get any advice on this voltage? Too high/low? reason temps are better?
> Thanks for help.
> View attachment 2524697


Your pictures are too small to see. Be better if you used the Insert Image function, then we can click, see a full-sized version.


----------



## HowYesNo

ok.will do next time. you can still right click and open in new tab.


----------



## KedarWolf

HowYesNo said:


> ok.will do next time. you can still right click and open in new tab.


Oh yes, that works. ty.


----------



## Panicattak

BIOS Update: https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X570 Taichi(4.80)ROM.zip


----------



## Medizinmann

Panicattak said:


> BIOS Update: https://download.asrock.com/BIOS/AM4/X570 Taichi(4.80)ROM.zip


There are also BIOS-Updates for the ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming ITX/TB3, 
ASRock Phantom Gaming 4, ASRock Phantom Gaming 4 Wifi, 
ASrock x570 Steel Legend(and ist Wifi variant), 
X570 Pro(and ist wifi variant) etc. 

Description says "Update AMD AM4 AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.6b".
Date says 2022/3/2

I would assume there are more to come as the new AGESA is needed for the new AM4-Chips coming this month.
AMD Said to be Releasing no Less Than Four New Ryzen 5000-Series Chips in March | TechPowerUp 

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Vyvanne

Howdy. 

I've been scouring the internet to see if anyone else has a similar setup to see how stable/viable this would be and looking through this thread but I can't find too many examples. 

I currently have a Taichi x570 and a Ryzen 7 3700x. I'm looking to up my RAM from 16 to ideally 64, but I know the Taichi is pretty finnicky when it comes to using all four dimm slots. Specifically, I am looking to eventually upgrade to an all white build and I have my eye on the Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB. Has anyone gotten this particular combo of 4x16GB at 3600mhz to run successfully and smoothly without too much tinkering? I'm fine with 3200 as well if I can get up to 64, I'm more concerned with raw memory than speeds. If 32 is doable with this specific ram I'll be ok with it too, I just want this specific model cuz I love the RGB style with the blinky squares.


----------



## RooksIsFun

Vyvanne said:


> Howdy.
> 
> I've been scouring the internet to see if anyone else has a similar setup to see how stable/viable this would be and looking through this thread but I can't find too many examples.
> 
> I currently have a Taichi x570 and a Ryzen 7 3700x. I'm looking to up my RAM from 16 to ideally 64, but I know the Taichi is pretty finnicky when it comes to using all four dimm slots. Specifically, I am looking to eventually upgrade to an all white build and I have my eye on the Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB. Has anyone gotten this particular combo of 4x16GB at 3600mhz to run successfully and smoothly without too much tinkering? I'm fine with 3200 as well if I can get up to 64, I'm more concerned with raw memory than speeds. If 32 is doable with this specific ram I'll be ok with it too, I just want this specific model cuz I love the RGB style with the blinky squares.


I had a very hard time getting a 4x16 GSkill 3200c14 (b-die) kit stable on the Taichi x570 and a Ryzen 7 3700x. If you can do a 3x32 kit like the Crucial Ballistix 3600c16 it is much easier. Of course it doesn't have the same look  Can you purchase them with a return program? There are not many 4X kits on the QVL that are fast.


----------



## Monsicek

Vyvanne said:


> Howdy.
> 
> I've been scouring the internet to see if anyone else has a similar setup to see how stable/viable this would be and looking through this thread but I can't find too many examples.
> 
> I currently have a Taichi x570 and a Ryzen 7 3700x. I'm looking to up my RAM from 16 to ideally 64, but I know the Taichi is pretty finnicky when it comes to using all four dimm slots. Specifically, I am looking to eventually upgrade to an all white build and I have my eye on the Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB. Has anyone gotten this particular combo of 4x16GB at 3600mhz to run successfully and smoothly without too much tinkering? I'm fine with 3200 as well if I can get up to 64, I'm more concerned with raw memory than speeds. If 32 is doable with this specific ram I'll be ok with it too, I just want this specific model cuz I love the RGB style with the blinky squares.



Hi,

afaik there is newer crucial/micron IC that have double density from standard DDR4. I think Hynix has also 16gbit IC available, might be available under G.Skill brand. I have not looked into Corsair at all, feel free to further digging. I would strongly suggest avoid 4*16GB, you will only get disappointed if get stuck at like 2933 MHz or lower.

Quick search on crucial and g.skills websites gave these part numbers:

Crucial:
BL2K32G36C16U4B
BL2K32G36C16U4BL

G.Skill:
F4-3600C16D-64G*
F4-3600C18D-64G*

G.Skill has multiple variations of heat spreader and RGB available, therefore there is asterisk at the end. Obviously shop where you have 14 day return option, in case you buy wrong part or it does not perform as you would hope.


----------



## MyJules

Vyvanne said:


> Howdy.
> 
> I've been scouring the internet to see if anyone else has a similar setup to see how stable/viable this would be and looking through this thread but I can't find too many examples.
> 
> I currently have a Taichi x570 and a Ryzen 7 3700x. I'm looking to up my RAM from 16 to ideally 64, but I know the Taichi is pretty finnicky when it comes to using all four dimm slots. Specifically, I am looking to eventually upgrade to an all white build and I have my eye on the Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB. Has anyone gotten this particular combo of 4x16GB at 3600mhz to run successfully and smoothly without too much tinkering? I'm fine with 3200 as well if I can get up to 64, I'm more concerned with raw memory than speeds. If 32 is doable with this specific ram I'll be ok with it too, I just want this specific model cuz I love the RGB style with the blinky squares.



i have x570 Riptide... so DIMM tracing is not the same as taichi but...

I have 5950x with 4 DIMMs working ok. i have 2x32 + 2x16 = 96GB installed. they are running at 3800 CL18. All of them are Micron chips.


----------



## Medizinmann

Vyvanne said:


> Howdy.
> 
> I've been scouring the internet to see if anyone else has a similar setup to see how stable/viable this would be and looking through this thread but I can't find too many examples.
> 
> I currently have a Taichi x570 and a Ryzen 7 3700x. I'm looking to up my RAM from 16 to ideally 64, but I know the Taichi is pretty finnicky when it comes to using all four dimm slots. Specifically, I am looking to eventually upgrade to an all white build and I have my eye on the Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB. Has anyone gotten this particular combo of 4x16GB at 3600mhz to run successfully and smoothly without too much tinkering? I'm fine with 3200 as well if I can get up to 64, I'm more concerned with raw memory than speeds. If 32 is doable with this specific ram I'll be ok with it too, I just want this specific model cuz I love the RGB style with the blinky squares.


Can't actually speak for the Taichi or the 3700x for that matter.

But had even a hard time on my Aorus Xtreme with a 3900X with a 3200CL14 Trident Z RGB 4-Stick (4x16GB b-die) config - but that was at the very beginning of Zen 2 and now 20 BIOS-revisions later it is running fine - but I would imagine you might also look into a upgrade of you 3700x as it is much easier to hit higher MT/s with Zen 3 - I build a System with a 5950X and could easily hit 3800 at first glance with a 3600-Kit(I think micron).

But if it is only 3200 MT/s you are after this should very well be doable - maybe you might need to up the voltage ab it like 1,37V instead of 1,35V or something - Typhoon Burner and DRAM Calc are also very handy.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## methariorn78

How did some ppl overclock 4x8 DDR modules? I got the latest bios (4.80) with 4x8 Patriot Viper 4133 and I can't go beyond 3200 no matter what setting I use.


----------



## MyJules

methariorn78 said:


> How did some ppl overclock 4x8 DDR modules? I got the latest bios (4.80) with 4x8 Patriot Viper 4133 and I can't go beyond 3200 no matter what setting I use.


I changed my MB from GB x570 Elite to Riptide after a long struggle making 4 DIMMs stable. I am not going to win any speed contest but it was easy to get this stable at1900/3800 with this board.

I have 2x32GB and 2x16GB, totaling 96GB (they are all micron chips).


----------



## Monsicek

Hello, anyone with x570 Steel Legend can tip me of how do I change VDD18/VTT from 1.68V? There is CPU VDD18 available in BIOS but not VTT. At least I have not figure out how to change it.

Thanks.

View attachment 2558156


----------



## Twitchn

I want to get this board but I can't find any of the memory on the Vermeer qvl list.


----------



## KedarWolf

Twitchn said:


> I want to get this board but I can't find any of the memory on the Vermeer qvl list.


CL14 3600 G.Skill is easy to get, while not on the list, it's a really great bin.


----------



## PJVol

Monsicek said:


> At least I have not figure out how to change it.


What you really wanna change?
What Hwinfo reports as vtt actually not in your case.
ps: wow, SuperIO monitoring is the whole mess, tbh. Better check for the latest I2C, gpio and smbus drivers. Preferably from the vendor site.


----------



## Monsicek

PJVol said:


> What you really wanna change?
> What Hwinfo reports as vtt actually not in your case.
> ps: wow, SuperIO monitoring is the whole mess, tbh. Better check for the latest I2C, gpio and smbus drivers. Preferably from the vendor site.


I think what I was looking for is CPU VDDP 1.8V, now I have it at 1.9V (1.888V reported in HWInfo) and helped with IF stable @ 1900 clock on my 5900X. Previously I was running 1867 with much higher soc/vddp/vddg ccd/iod voltages than before. Also VDIMM voltage is much lower than previously and timings are same as before. So win-win for me.

I honestly don't believe there is much left in IF to gain considering all higher clocks are on single CCD chips like 5600X/5800X.

Thank you anyway for reply.


----------



## PJVol

Monsicek said:


> I think what I was looking for is CPU VDDP 1.8V,


Ah.. i see. You chasing high fclk clocks it seems. This is all very mb-cpu-combo dependent. Just fyi, to get more or less stable at FCLK>= 2000 the key for me is vdd18 2.05-2.1V. All other voltages tuning are of slight to zero value.


----------



## Monsicek

PJVol said:


> Just fyi, to get more or less stable at FCLK>= 2000 the key for me is vdd18 2.05-2.1V. All other voltages tuning are of slight to zero value.


Alright, will give it a go when I finish RAM tightening in case it won't work with higher IF.


----------



## Ranger331

Hey their i just got my Asrock x570 taichi and was wondering about the 3 way SLI distance. Im doing a old build using gtx 780 x3 (i know only 3gb vram blah blah). But its what he wants. I cant for the life of me find any information on the spacing. It looks to be 40mm - 60mm or a 40mm - 80mm bridge. And im talking about 3 way SLI. Thanks


----------



## KedarWolf

AMD Ryzen 9 7950X CPU: possible 24C/48T, up to huge 5.4GHz CPU clocks


AMD's next-gen Zen 4-based Ryzen 7000 series CPUs could have flagship 24-core, 48-thread monster at 5.4GHz with Ryzen 9 7950X.




www.tweaktown.com


----------



## KedarWolf

5950x $548 USD.









AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-core, 32-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor : Electronics


Buy AMD Ryzen 9 5950X 16-core, 32-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor: CPU Processors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Monsicek

Anyone tried 1.2.0.7 yet? Anything works as expected including previous OC? Getting tempted to give it a shot.


----------



## HowYesNo

bios is beta. will wait.


----------



## cdogthejedi

Updated to the newest bios for the agenda update for the tpm stutter in Win11….problem I have now is that I have multiple monitors and I can no longer find the option to switch monitors in the bios. Wouldn’t be an issue but the monitor it comes up on is in portrait mode and is a pain to navigate. Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## Miiksu

cdogthejedi said:


> Updated to the newest bios for the agenda update for the tpm stutter in Win11….problem I have now is that I have multiple monitors and I can no longer find the option to switch monitors in the bios. Wouldn’t be an issue but the monitor it comes up on is in portrait mode and is a pain to navigate. Anyone have thoughts?


Was there an option for that? I don't recall feature like that in PG Velocita. It's bit annoying at start it randomly picks a monitor that the signal goes.


----------



## cdogthejedi

Miiksu said:


> Was there an option for that? I don't recall feature like that in PG Velocita. It's bit annoying at start it randomly picks a monitor that the signal goes.


Yeah, it was still in 4.60. But you had to disable some of the security items to get to it and you can change what port it was pointed to. Now it’s not there and it’s annoying and I can’t find the original site I had linked that had this info in it.


----------



## gucci904

were you able to save and reset your previous bios settings ?


----------



## cdogthejedi

gucci904 said:


> were you able to save and reset your previous bios settings ?


Restored everything BUT that....I have a feeling they removed it...


----------



## Medizinmann

BIOS-Beta with...

Update AMD AM4 AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.7

...for the X570 Phantom Gaming-ITX/TB3 is out.

ASRock > X570 Phantom Gaming-ITX/TB3


----------



## luis.cesar.

bios updated to.7 and all is good. I changed my processor from 5800x to 5800x3D so can't really compare performance vs the previous bios


----------



## luis.cesar.

Thinking to do some BCLK overclock with the 5800x3D; do you guys know whether the X570 Phantom Gaming X supports it? Just something not extreme like 102 or 103 

Thanks


----------



## Medizinmann

luis.cesar. said:


> Thinking to do some BCLK overclock with the 5800x3D; do you guys know whether the X570 Phantom Gaming X supports it? Just something not extreme like 102 or 103
> 
> Thanks


I don't know it for sure as I don’t own this board – I might take look in this regard at my Phantom Gaming ITX these days - but X570 is a little sensitive to BCLK OC in general and especially problematic with SATA-SSDs which seem to fail immediately when using any BCLK OC on X570.
I had some success with a Gigabyte Aorus X570 Xtreme with an OC to 102,5Mhz which I ran for about 12 months without any problems, but I didn’t use any SATA-SSDs.

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## TwilightRavens

Has anyone tried the newest beta bios 4.82 on the Taichi? Anything worth updating for?


----------



## KedarWolf

TwilightRavens said:


> Has anyone tried the newest beta bios 4.82 on the Taichi? Anything worth updating for?


Maybe if you got an RTX 4090.


----------



## TwilightRavens

KedarWolf said:


> Maybe if you got an RTX 4090.


Okay, that's highly unlikely for me to do lol, so I won't worry about it then.


----------



## HowYesNo

new bios 5.0 available for Taichi board. anyone tried this?


----------



## chevy350

Been using 5.00 and so far no issues, everything appears to be working from 4.80. Don't have a 4xxx series card so not sure what issue(s) they fixed.


----------



## 753951

HowYesNo said:


> new bios 5.0 available for Taichi board. anyone tried this?


I was having problem with Zotac RTX 3080 ti that would not boot with CSM disabled in 4.82. ASRock tech support suggested to install v5.0 same day it was released. All settings were preserved after update, but, sadly, did not fix my problem. Zotac went back and replaced with Asus RTX 3090 ti (comes this Friday, so don't know what's going to happen). v5.0 so far works fine with my old RTX MSI 2070.


----------



## HowYesNo

Spoiler: bios images






HowYesNo said:


> well so far no issues. temps definitely fluctuate a lot less, idle 52-58C (with Firefox 5-7 tabs). a few options to better tune fans speeds.
> 
> 1. SoC/Uncore OC mode, keeps reverting to enabled after setting to auto. minor issue.
> View attachment 2524681
> 
> 
> 2. seems like some new pre-configured RAM profiles.
> View attachment 2524682
> 
> 
> 3. different RAM profiles under OC tweaker DRAM timing menu
> View attachment 2524683
> 
> 
> 4. more voltages in one place
> View attachment 2524684
> 
> 
> 5. AMD fTPM was on by default. turned in off. PPC adjustment is here (used for 1usmus power plan)
> View attachment 2524685
> 
> 
> 6. Above 4G decoding and resizable BAR. (can I use that on GTX 1070)?
> View attachment 2524686
> 
> 
> 7. audio option is renamed? Gnb Hd audio. also force M2_3 to NVME. (disables sata 6 i think)
> View attachment 2524687
> 
> 
> 8. Advanced tab. AMI Graphic output only one option: Shows GPU bios/UEFI, Output slect DP1 (pluged monitor in there)
> View attachment 2524689
> 
> 
> 9. AMD PBS. can't tell changes.
> View attachment 2524690
> 
> 
> 10. AMD overclocking, less options here. LCLK frequency - LCLK DPM control. don't know what that is.
> View attachment 2524691
> 
> 
> 11. AMD CBS CPU Common, less options here
> View attachment 2524692
> 
> 
> 12. NBIO Common, no change
> View attachment 2524693
> 
> 
> 13. NBIO / SMU Common, all same here.
> View attachment 2524694
> 
> 
> 14. CPU Fan Step Up / Down.Step Up is delay to temp change, 0Sec ramps fan up instant as per fan cure.
> Step down keeps fan running for some more time after temps drop. Useful for exhaust, 51sec to pull inside heat out. Or intake to blow more outside air in for longer time at max speed. nice.
> View attachment 2524695






So no major issues with this latest version?
Can anyone post images of bios like my post?


----------

